# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!

## BHARAT KUMAR

*भारत को आजाद हुए 64साल हो चुके हैं! और इन सालों में ज्यादातर समय तक एक  ही वंश ने शासन किया है! वो वंश है भारत के पहले प्रधानमंत्री का! 
लेकिन आज  देश का एक बहुत बड़ा तबका इस खानदान पर सवाल खड़े कर चूका है! 
आइये जानते  हैं इसी वंश से जुडी कुछ संदेहास्पद बातों के बारे में!* 
* सभी से मेरा अनुरोध है कि कृपया सूत्र को चलने दिया जाये! यदि किसी सदस्य  विशेष को कोई शिकायत होती है तो पहले बातचीत द्वारा हल करने कि कोशिश  करेंगे! या इस सूत्र की उपेक्षा कर सकते हैं!

 बाकी सदस्यों से चर्चा में  सहयोग की  आशा कि जाती है!* 




 *जैसे कि हम सभी जानते हैं कि इस तरह के सूत्र बनाने से पहले प्रबंधन से  सलाह करनी अनिवार्य है, तो इसके लिए प्रबधन समिति के एक गणमान्य सदस्य से  इसके बारे में राय लेकर ही सूत्र शुरू किया गया है!
इसलिए कृपया सभी सदस्यों द्वारा टाइप करने में की गयी मेहनत का आदर करते  हुए सूत्र की शिकायत या सूत्र पर कोई प्रश्न चिन्ह लगाने से पहले  स्पष्टीकरण मांगे और बातचीत के लिए कुछ समय दें! ये तर्क न दें कि ये महान  व्यक्ति थे और उनके बारे में ऐसी बातें शोभा नहीं देती, क्यूंकि महान तो  स्यवं भगवान् के अवतार थे जिन्हें यहाँ पर अपने जीवन में कष्ट भी मिले थे!  मेरे विचार में महानता का दर्ज़ा उसे ही दिया जाता है जिसने कभी कोई गलती न  कि हो और कोई भी गलत काम न किया हो! या कम से कम पकड़ा न गया हो गलत काम  करके! ये लोग पकडे जा चुके हैं और इनका पूरा चिठ्ठा इस सूत्र में खोल दिया  जायेगा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कहानी शुरू होती है जवाहर लाल के पड़-दादाओं से! इनमे दो नाम विशेष रूप से लेना चाहूँगा!*
* 
एक तो था राज कौल जिसके बाप का नाम था गंगू! गंगू ने सिखों के गुरु गोविन्द  सिंह के बेटों को औरंगजेब के हवाले करवा दिया था गद्दारी करके ! जिसके  कारन हिन्दू और सिख गंगू को ढून्ढ रहे थे! अपनी जान बचाने के लिए गंगू  कश्मीर से भागकर डेल्ही आ गया जिसके बारे में औरंगजेब के वंशज, फरुख्शियर  को पता चल गया! उसने गंगू को पकड़कर इस्लाम कबूल करने को कहा! बदले में उसे  नहर के पार कुछ जमीन देदी!* 

* 
दूसरा नाम है गियासुदीन गाजी जो राज कोल की औलाद था! यही था मोतीलाल नेहरु का बाप!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब ये जो गियासुदीन था वो 1857 कि क्रांति से पहले  मुग़ल साम्राज्य के समय  में एक शहर का कोतवाल हुआ करता था! और 1857 कि क्रांति के बाद, जब  अंग्रेजों का भारत पर अच्छे सेकब्ज़ा हो गया तो अंग्रेजों ने मुगलों का  क़त्ल-ए-आम शुरू कर दिया!
 ब्रिटिशर्स  ने मुगलों का कोई भी दावेदार न रह जाये, इसके लिए बहुत खोज करके सभी  मुगलों और उनके उत्तराधिकारियों का सफाया किया! 
दूसरी तरफ अंग्रेजों ने  हिन्दुओं पर निशाना नहीं किया हालाँकि अगर किसी हिन्दू के तार मुगलों से  जुड़े हुए थे तो उन पर भी गाज गिरी! 


** अब इस बात से डरकर कुछ मुसलमानों ने हिन्दू नाम अपना लिए जिससे उन्हें छिपने में आसानी हो सके!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब इस गियासुदीन ने भी हिन्दू नाम अपना लिया! 
डर और चालाकी इस खानदान कि  बुनियाद से ही इनका गुण रहा है! इसने अपना नाम रखा गंगाधर और नहर के साथ  रहने के कारन अपना उपनाम इसने अपनाया वो था नेहरु!
 (उस समय वो लाल-किले के  नज़दीक एक नहर के किनारे पर रहा करता था!)

** और शायद यही कारन है कि इस उपनाम का कोई भी व्यक्ति नहीं मिलेगा आपको पूरी दुनिया में!* 

* एम् के सिंह कि पुस्तक “Encyclopedia  of Indian War of Independence” (ISBN:81-261-3745-9) के 13वे संस्करण में  लेखक ने इसका विस्तार से उल्लेख किया है , लेकिन भारत सरकार हमेशा से इस  तथ्य को छिपती रही है !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*उस समय सिटी कोतवाल का दर्ज़ा आज के पुलिस कमिश्नर कि तरह एक बहुत बड़ा  दर्जा हुआ करता था और ये बात जग-ज़ाहिर है कि उस समय मुग़ल साम्राज्य में   कोई भी बड़ा पद हिन्दुओं को नहीं दिया जाता था! विदेशी मूल के* *मुस्लिम* *लोगों को ही ऐसे पद दिए जाते थे!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जवाहर लाल नेहरु कि दूसरी बहिन कृष्ण ने भी ये बात अपने संस्मरण में कही है  कि जब बहादुर शाह जफ़र का राज था तब उनका दादा सिटी कोतवाल हुआ करता था!*
* जवाहरलाल नेहरू ने अपनी आत्मकथा में कहा गया है कि उसने अपने दादा की एक तस्वीर देखि है जिसमे उसके दादा ने एक मुगल ठाकुर की तरह कपडे पहने हैं और चित्र में दिखाई देता है कि वह लंबे समय से और बहुत मोटी दाढ़ी रख रहा था, एक मुस्लिम टोपी पहने हुए था और उसके हाथ में दो तलवारें लिए हुए था!* 
* उसने ये भी लिखा कि उसके दादा और परिवार को अंग्रेजों ने हिरासत में ले लिए  था , जबकि असली कारन का उल्लेख तक नहीं किया! जोकि ये था कि वो लोग मुगलों  से जुड़े हुए थे !*
* बल्कि बहाना ये बनाया कि क्यूंकि वो लोग कश्मीरी पंडित थे, इसलिए उनके साथ ऐसा किया गया!* 
* 19 वीं सदी के उर्दू साहित्य, विशेष रूप से ख्वाजा हसन निज़ामी का काम  , इस बात को पूरी तरह साबित करता है कि कैसे उस समय मुगलों और मुसलमानों  को परेशानी उठानी पड़ी थी! और हर सम्भावना में नेहरु का दादा और उसका परिवार  भी उन दिनों उनके साथ था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जवाहर लाल नेहरु एक ऐसा व्यक्ति था जिसे पूरा भारत इज्ज़त कि नज़र से देखता है! वह निस्संदेह एक बहुत ही ध्वनि राजनीतिज्ञ और एक प्रतिभाशाली इंसान था! लेकिन कमाल कि बात देखिये कि उसके जनम स्थान पर भारत सरकार ने कोई भी स्मारक नहीं बनवाया है आजतक भी! 
बनवाएं भी किस मुह से! बे-इज्ज़ती जो होगी!इनका कच्चा चिटठा बहार जो आ जायेगा!

** कारन में बतला देता हूँ!*
* जवाहर लाल का जनम हुआ था- 77 , मीरगंज, अलाहाबाद में! एक वेश्यालय में!* 
* अलाहाबाद में बहुत लम्बे समय तक वो इलाका वेश्यावृति के लिए प्रसिद्द है!  और ये अभी हाल ही में वेश्यालय नहीं बना है बल्कि जवाहर लाल के जनम से बहुत  पहले तक भी वहां यही काम होता था! हा हा*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*उसी घर का कुछ हिस्सा जवाहर लाल नेहरु के बाप मोतीलाल ने लाली जान नाम कि  एक वेश्या को बेच दिया था जिसका नाम बाद में इमाम-बाड़ा पड़ा!\
 यदि किसी को  इस बात में कोई भी संदेह है तो आप उस जगह की सैर कर आयें! कई भरोसेमंद स्रोतों और encyclopedia.com और विकिपीडिया  भी इस बात कि पुष्टि करता है! 

बाद में मोतीलाल अपने परिवार के साथ आनंद  भवन में रहने आ गए! अब ध्यान रहे कि आनंद भवन नेहरु परिवार का पैतृक घर तो है लेकिन जवाहर लाल नेहरु का जनम स्थान नहीं!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब ज़रा इस परिवार के बहुत ही ज्यादा आदरनीय लोगो के चरित्र पर प्रकाश डालता हूँ !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भारतीय सिविल सेवा के  एम ओ मथाई जिन्होंने  प्रधानमंत्री जवाहरलाल नेहरू के निजी सचिव के रूप में  भी कार्य किया.  मथाई जी ने एक पुस्तक “Reminiscences of the Nehru Age”(ISBN-13: 9780706906219) 'लिखी !  
किताब से पता चलता है कि वहाँ जवाहर लाल नेहरू और माउंटबेटन एडविना  (भारत, लुईस माउंटबेटन को अंतिम वायसराय की पत्नी) के बीच गहन प्रेम प्रसंग था..

 ये प्रेम सम्बंद इंदिरा गांधी के लिए महान शर्मिंदगी का एक स्रोत था! इंदिरा गाँधी अपने पिता जवाहर लाल नेहरु को इस सम्बंद के बारे में समझाने हेतु मोलाना अबुल कलाम आज़ाद कि मदद लिया करती थी!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यही  नहीं, जवाहर लाल का सरोजिनी नायडू  की  पुत्री पद्मजा नायडू के साथ भी  प्रेम प्रसंग चल रहा था, जिसे बंगाल के राज्यपाल के रूप में नियुक्त किया  गया था!* 
* इस बात का खुलासा भी हुआ है कि जवाहर लाल नेहरु अपने कमरे में पद्मजा नायडू की तस्वीर रखते थे जिसे इंदिरा गाँधी हटा दिया करती थी! 

इन घटनाओं के कारण  पिता-पुत्री के रिश्ते तनाव से भरे रहते थे!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आगे पढ़िए!*
* उपरोक्त सम्बन्धों के अतिरिक्त भी जवाहर लाल नेहरु के जीवन में बहुत सी अन्य महिलाओं से नाजायज़ ताल्लुकात रहे हैं!*
* नेहरु का बनारस की एक सन्यासिन शारदा(श्रद्धा) माता के साथ भी लम्बे समय तक प्रेम प्रसंग चला !
 यह सन्यासिन काफी आकर्षक थी और प्राचीन भारतीय शास्त्रों और पुराणों में निपुण विद्वान  थी!

 जब उस सन्यासिन ने अपने इस रिश्ते को अवैध से वैध बनाना चाहा और  नेहरु के सामने शादी का प्रश्न उठाया, तब नेहरु ने साफ़ जवाब दे दिया  क्यूंकि इससे नेहरु के राजनीतिक जीवन पर असर पड़ सकता था ! उनके सम्बन्धों से  एक बेटा पैदा हुआ था और वह एक ईसाई मिशनरी बोर्डिंग स्कूल में रखा गया था. उनके जन्म तिथि के लिए 30 मई 1949 होने का अनुमान है. वह अपने शुरुआती साठ के दशक में अब हो सकता है!
ऐसे मामलों में convents  बच्चे के अपमान को रोकने के लिए गोपनीयता बनाए रखते हैं! हालांकि मथाई बच्चे के अस्तित्व की पुष्टि की,लेकिन  कभी कोई प्रयास नहीं किया गया उसे खोज निकालने का! निश्चय ही वह  बच्चा   एक ईसाई के रूप में बड़ा हुआ होगा जिसे यह नहीं मालूम होगा कि उसका वास्तविक पिता कौन था !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब इस परिवार कि चालाकियों  और षड़यंत्र के बारे में संदेह पैदा करने वाली कुछ घटनाओं को याद  करते हैं !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस और डॉ. श्यामा प्रसाद मुखर्जी भारत के प्रधानमंत्री के पद के लिए जवाहरलाल नेहरू के प्रतियोगियों में थे और उन दोनों को रहस्यमय परिस्थितियों में मृत्यु हो गई।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इन सभी तथ्यों को जानने के बाद, वहाँ बाल दिवस के रूप में नेहरू के जन्मदिन को मनाना कहाँ तक उचित है!?*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*खैर अभी तो पूरा परिवार इन गुणों से भरा पड़ा है! 

एस. सी. भट्ट की  एक पुस्तक  “The great divide: Muslim separatism and partition” (ISBN-13:9788121205917) के अनुसार --जवाहरलाल नेहरू की बहन विजय लक्ष्मी अपने पिता के कर्मचारी सयुद हुसैन के साथ भाग गई. तो मोतीलाल नेहरू जबरदस्ती उसे वापस ले आया  और एक  रंजीत पंडित नाम के एक आदमी के साथ उसकी शादी कर ली.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इंदिरा प्रियदर्शिनी को  ऑक्सफोर्ड विश्वविद्यालय में भर्ती कराया गया था लेकिन वहां से बेकार प्रदर्शन के लिए बाहर निकाल दिया गया!.

 बाद में उसे शांतिनिकेतन विश्वविद्यालय में भर्ती कराया गया था, लेकिन, रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर ने उसे वहां से   खराब आचरण के लिए बहर निकाल दिया !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शांति निकेतन से निकाले जाने के बाद इंदिरा अकेलेपन से ग्रस्त हो गई ! उसकी  माँ की तपेदिक से मृत्यु हो चुकी थी और बाप राजनीति में व्यस्त था! इस  अकेलेपन में उसे साथ मिला फ़िरोज़ खान नाम के एक युवक का जो उन दिनों  मोतीलाल नेहरु की  हवेली में शराब आदि की सप्लाई करने वाले एक पंसारी नवाब  खान का बेटा था! फिर महाराष्ट्र के राज्यपाल डा. श्रीप्रकाश ने  नेहरू को इस बारे में चेतावनी भी दी थी कि  इंदिरा का  फिरोज खान के साथ एक अवैध संबंध चल रहा था! फ़िरोज़ खान इंग्लैंड में पढ़ा हुआ एक युवक था जो इंदिरा से बहुत सहानुभूति  रखता था! जल्दी ही इंदिरा ने अपना धर्म फिर से बदल लिया और मुस्लिम धर्म  अपना कर फिरोज से लंदन की एक मस्जिद में शादी कर ली ! अब इंदिरा प्रियदर्शनी  नेहरु का नाम बदल कर मैमुना बेगम हो चुका था! कमला नेहरु इस बात से जल भुन  गई ! उधर जवाहर लाल नेहरु भी परेशान था क्यूंकि इससे फिर उसके राजनितिक  जीवन पर असर पड़ना था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो अब जवाहर लाल ने फ़िरोज़ खान को उसका उपनाम बदल कर गाँधी रखने को कहा!  और उसे विश्वास दिलवाया कि सिर्फ उपनाम खान की जगह गाँधी इस्तेमाल करो और  धर्म बदलने की भी कोई जरुरत नहीं है! यह सिर्फ एक एफिडेविट से नाम बदलने  जैसा था! तो फ़िरोज़ खान अब फ़िरोज़ गाँधी बन गया लेकिन यह नाम उतना ही  अजीब लगता है जितना कि अगर किसी का नाम  बिस्मिल्लाह  शर्मा रख दिया जाये !

** दोनों ने अपना उपनाम बदल लिया और जब दोनों भारत आये तो भारत की जनता को बेवकूफ बनाने के लिए हिन्दू विधि विधान से शादी कर दी गई!* 
* 
तो अब इंदिरा गाँधी कि आने वाली नसल को एक नया फेंसी नाम गाँधी मिल गया था!* 
* नेहरु और गाँधी ये दोनों नाम ही इस परिवार के खुद के बनाये हुए उपनाम हैं!* 
* जैसे एक* *गिरगिट* *अपना रंग बदलता है उसी तरह इस वंश ने अपनी गतिविधयों को छुपाने के लिए अपने नाम बदलें हैं! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों बाकी जानकारियां बाद में दूंगा! अभी के लिए विदा लेता हूँ! 








**जानकारी प्रविष्टि न- 41 से चालू!*

----------


## Devil khan

> *उसी घर का कुछ हिस्सा जवाहर लाल नेहरु के बाप मोतीलाल ने लाली जान नाम कि  एक वेश्या को बेच दिया था जिसका नाम बाद में इमाम-बाड़ा पड़ा!\
>  यदि किसी को  इस बात में कोई भी संदेह है तो आप उस जगह की सैर कर आयें! कई भरोसेमंद स्रोतों और encyclopedia.com और विकिपीडिया  भी इस बात कि पुष्टि करता है! 
> 
> बाद में मोतीलाल अपने परिवार के साथ आनंद  भवन में रहने आ गए! अब ध्यान रहे कि आनंद भवन नेहरु परिवार का पैतृक घर तो है लेकिन जवाहर लाल नेहरु का जनम स्थान नहीं!*




*दोस्त आनंद भवन नेहरु का पैतृक निवास नहीं था ............*


*आनन्द भवन के बारे में थोडा सा... आनन्द भवन का असली नाम था "इशरत मंजिल"  और उसके मालिक थे मुबारक अली... मोतीलाल नेहरू पहले इन्हीं मुबारक अली के  यहाँ काम करते थे........................*

----------


## Devil khan

> *आगे पढ़िए!*
> * उपरोक्त सम्बन्धों के अतिरिक्त भी जवाहर लाल नेहरु के जीवन में बहुत सी अन्य महिलाओं से नाजायज़ ताल्लुकात रहे हैं!*
> * नेहरु का बनारस कि एक सन्यासिन शारदा माता के साथ भी लम्बे समय तक प्रेम प्रसंग चला! ये सन्यासिन काफी आकर्षक थी और प्राचीन भारतीय शास्त्रों और पुराणों में निपुण विद्वान  थी!
> 
>  जब उस सन्यासिन ने अपने इस रिश्ते को अवैद से वैद्य बनाना चाह और  नेहरु के सामने शादी का प्रशन उठाया, तब नेहरु ने साफ़ जवाब दे दिया!  क्यूंकि इससे नेहरु के राजनितिक जीवन पर असर पड़ सकता था! उनके सम्बन्धों से  एक बेटा पैदा हुआ था और वह एक ईसाई मिशनरी बोर्डिंग स्कूल में रखा गया था. उनके जन्म तिथि के लिए 30 मई 1949 होने का अनुमान है. वह अपने शुरुआती साठ के दशक में अब हो सकता है.!ऐसे मामलों में convents  बच्चे के अपमान को रोकने के लिए गोपनीयता बनाए रखते हैं!. हालांकि मथाई बच्चे के अस्तित्व की पुष्टि की,लेकिन  कभी कोई प्रयास नहीं किया गया उसे खोज निकालने का! .निश्चय ही वेह  बच्चा   एक ईसाई के रूप में बड़ा हुआ होगा जिसे ये नहीं मालूम होगा कि उसका वास्तविक पिता कौन था!
> 
> 
> 
> *




*श्रधा माता के बारे मैं ...............*

*

"१९४८ में वाराणसी से एक सन्यासिन दिल्ली आई जिसका काल्पनिक नाम श्रद्धा  माता था । वह संस्कृत की विद्वान थी और कई सांसद उसके व्याख्यान सुनने को  बेताब रहते थे । वह भारतीय पुरालेखों और सनातन संस्कृति की अच्छी जानकार थी  । नेहरू के पुराने कर्मचारी एस.डी.उपाध्याय ने एक हिन्दी का पत्र नेहरू को  सौंपा जिसके कारण नेहरू उस सन्यासिन को एक इंटरव्यू देने को राजी हुए ।  चूँकि देश तब आजाद हुआ ही था और काम बहुत था, नेहरू ने अधिकतर बार इंटरव्य़ू  आधी रात के समय ही दिये । मथाई के शब्दों में - एक रात मैने उसे पीएम हाऊस  से निकलते देखा, वह बहुत ही जवान, खूबसूरत और दिलकश थी - । एक बार नेहरू  के लखनऊ दौरे के समय श्रध्दामाता उनसे मिली और उपाध्याय जी हमेशा की तरह एक  पत्र लेकर नेहरू के पास आये, नेहरू ने भी उसे उत्तर दिया, और अचानक एक दिन  श्रद्धा माता गायब हो गईं, किसी के ढूँढे से नहीं मिलीं । नवम्बर १९४९ में  बेंगलूर के एक कॉन्वेंट से एक सुदर्शन सा आदमी पत्रों का एक बंडल लेकर आया  । उसने कहा कि उत्तर भारत से एक युवती उस कॉन्वेंट में कुछ महीने पहले आई  थी और उसने एक बच्चे को जन्म दिया । उस युवती ने अपना नाम पता नहीं बताया  और बच्चे के जन्म के तुरन्त बाद ही उस बच्चे को वहाँ छोडकर गायब हो गई थी ।  उसकी निजी वस्तुओं में हिन्दी में लिखे कुछ पत्र बरामद हुए जो  प्रधानमन्त्री द्वारा लिखे गये हैं, पत्रों का वह बंडल उस आदमी ने  अधिकारियों के सुपुर्द कर दिया ।

मथाई लिखते हैं - मैने उस बच्चे और  उसकी माँ की खोजबीन की काफ़ी कोशिश की, लेकिन कॉन्वेंट की मुख्य मिस्ट्रेस,  जो कि एक विदेशी महिला थी, बहुत कठोर अनुशासन वाली थी और उसने इस मामले  में एक शब्द भी किसी से नहीं कहा*

----------


## Devil khan

> *तो अब जवाहर लाल ने फ़िरोज़ खान को उसका उपनाम बदल कर गाँधी रखने को कहा!  और उसे विश्वास दिलवाया कि सिर्फ उपनाम खान कि जगह गाँधी इस्तेमाल करो और  धरम बदलने कि भी कोई जरुरत नहीं है! ये सिर्फ एक एफिडेविट से नाम बदलने  जैसा था! तो फ़िरोज़ खान अब फ़िरोज़ गाँधी बन गया लेकिन ये नाम उतना ही  अजीब लगता है जितना कि अगर किसी का नाम  बिस्मिल्लाह  शर्मा रख दिया जाये !
> 
> ** दोनों ने अपना उपनाम बदल लिया और जब दोनों भारत आये तो भारत कि जनता को बेवकूफ बनाने के लिए हिन्दू विधि विधान से शादी कर दी गयी!* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 
> ...




*मित्र नाम बदलने का आईडिया गाँधी जी का था ..........उन्होंने कहा था की भारत की जनता मुझसे बहुत प्यार करती है .......और वो मेरे नाम को स्वीकार लेगी* *!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*यह खबर मोहनदास करमचन्द गाँधी को मिली तो उन्होंने ताबडतोड नेहरू को बुलाकर  समझाया, राजनैतिक छवि की खातिर फ़िरोज को मनाया कि वह अपना नाम गाँधी रख  ले.. यह एक आसान काम था कि एक शपथ पत्र के जरिये, बजाय धर्म बदलने के सिर्फ़  नाम बदला जाये... तो फ़िरोज खान (घांदी) बन गये फ़िरोज गाँधी । और विडम्बना  यह है कि सत्य-सत्य का जाप करने वाले और "सत्य के साथ मेरे प्रयोग" लिखने  वाले गाँधी ने इस बात का उल्लेख आज तक कहीं नहीं किया, और वे महात्मा भी  कहलाये.*

----------


## Devil khan

*एक सच और क्या आप सब लोग जानते है की अमिताभ बच्चन की माँ तेजी बच्चन का प्रेम प्रसंग भी जवाहर लाल नेहरु के साथ था .............तेजी उन दिनो इंदिरा  गाँधी  की प्रिय सहेली थी ...और वो आनंद भवन मैं बद्मिल्तन खेलने जाती थी ...............और वंह नेहरु की दृष्टी उनपर पड़ी और वो नेहरु को भा गयी .........कुछ सालो बाद जब उन्हें लगा की अब उनकी शादी करा देनी चाहिए तो उन्हों ने अपने एक सिष्य हरिबंस राइ बचन को बुला कर तेजी के साथ उनकी शादी करा दी .............और हरिबंस राय बचन को किसी शोध के लिए विदेश भेज दिया दस साल के लिए ......तब तक तेजी नेहरु के साथ ही प्रधानमंत्री आवास मैं रहा करती थी*

----------


## Devil khan

*आप खुद देखिये नेहरु  और अमिताभ मैं समानताये*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बहुत ही रोचक हे आप की जानकारी में ये कहू गा ..

इंडिया में भी फिजा बदल नि चाहिए और इस परिवार की गाथा हर बच्चे को पता लगनी चाहिए ...

जब तक ये देस में हे भारत का कुछ नहीं हो सकता ...*

----------


## gopu

बड़ी रोचक जानकारी दी है आपने 
मैं इन तथ्यों को अपने हर जाननेवाले व्यक्ति को बताऊंगा 
इस  विषय पे थोड़ी भिन्न बात जो मैने पढ़ी थी की 
" आम जनसभाओं में कांग्रेसी अशिक्षित जनता को यह कहकर मुर्ख बनाते थे की 
गाँधी और नेहरु का अंग्रेज कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाते क्योंकि उनकी रक्षा स्वयं भगवान राम और लक्ष्मण करते हैं "
दुष्प्रचार , दुराचार और सत्य का दुरूपयोग ..!
क्या भारतीय लोकतंत्र इनके सत्य को समझ कर इन्हें सबक सीखाएगा ?
मित्रों भारत पे मुगलों , अंग्रेजों और अन्य आततायियों ने इस लिए शासन किया क्योकि हम शायद "चलता है "
की प्रवृति से ग्रसित है और आज भी अधिकांश नागरिक अपने अधिकारों को नहीं जानते और इस परिवार जैसे लोगों को 
राज परिवार मानने की भूल करते हैं 
प्रजातंत्र की शक्ति जनता जिस दिन समझेगी , ये लोग स्वतः सत्ता क्या राष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य से हीं लुप्त हो जायेंगे

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मित्र डोन किंग जी और डेविल खान जी सूत्र बेहद बिस्फोटक है, कोई न कोई गुल जरुर खिलायेगा ! कुल मिलकर आप बधाई के पात्र हैं !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बेहद उत्तेजक एवं रोचक जानकारी दोनों ही बंधुओं को ++*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बेहद उत्तेजक एवं रोचक जानकारी दोनों ही बंधुओं को ++*


हा यार पढकर दिल को धक्का लगा   देश  की लुटिया ही डूबा दी गई है

----------


## Lofar

दोस्त  डोन किंग जी और डेविल खान जी आप दोनों ने तो धमाकेदार जानकारियां दी हैं .....आप दोनों ही बधाई के पात्र हो 
उम्मीद है आगे भी ऐसे धमाकेदार बम फूटते रहेंगे .....

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र डोन किंग...आज आपने साबित कर दिया आप ज्ञान के महाराजा हो...आपका सूत्र विवादों से जुडा होने के बावजूद एक सच्चाई को उजागर करता है...तर्क संगत और संदेह से परे....आपके ज्ञान के आगे नत मस्तक///और आपके साथ मित्र डेविल खान भी बधाई के पात्र है....मित्र आप दोनों इस फोरम के नायब अनमोल रत्न है..आपको कर जोड़ अभिवादन...आप दोनों जिंदाबाद है आपकी विधा को नतमस्तक प्रणाम////
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्र क्या  कहूँ   आपके बारे मैं, बस   दिल से एक ही आवाज़ निकलती है  की आप महान हो.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपके शब्दों के लिए शुक्रिया! जब आप सभी सदस्य हमारे काम की तारीफ करते हैं तो बहुत अच्छा लगता है!* 


> दोस्त  डोन किंग जी और डेविल खान जी आप दोनों ने तो धमाकेदार जानकारियां दी हैं .....आप दोनों ही बधाई के पात्र हो 
> उम्मीद है आगे भी ऐसे धमाकेदार बम फूटते रहेंगे .....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बिलकुल सही कहा आपने! ये सभी बातें ऐसी हैं जिनका सबको पता चलना बहुत जरुरी  है! एक परिवार इस देश को अपने बाप दादा की जायदाद नहीं मान सकता! अब वेह  समय दूर नहीं जब इनका मुह काला होगा !*


> *बहुत ही रोचक हे आप की जानकारी में ये कहू गा ..
> 
> इंडिया में भी फिजा बदल नि चाहिए और इस परिवार की गाथा हर बच्चे को पता लगनी चाहिए ...
> 
> जब तक ये देस में हे भारत का कुछ नहीं हो सकता ...*


 *मित्र, आप सबसे इसी सहयोग की उम्मीद है! ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक ये जानकारी पहुँचाने की जरुरत है!* 



> बड़ी रोचक जानकारी दी है आपने 
> मैं इन तथ्यों को अपने हर जाननेवाले व्यक्ति को बताऊंगा 
> इस  विषय पे थोड़ी भिन्न बात जो मैने पढ़ी थी की 
> " आम जनसभाओं में कांग्रेसी अशिक्षित जनता को यह कहकर मुर्ख बनाते थे की 
> गाँधी और नेहरु का अंग्रेज कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाते क्योंकि उनकी रक्षा स्वयं भगवान राम और लक्ष्मण करते हैं "
> दुष्प्रचार , दुराचार और सत्य का दुरूपयोग ..!
> क्या भारतीय लोकतंत्र इनके सत्य को समझ कर इन्हें सबक सीखाएगा ?
> मित्रों भारत पे मुगलों , अंग्रेजों और अन्य आततायियों ने इस लिए शासन किया क्योकि हम शायद "चलता है "
> की प्रवृति से ग्रसित है और आज भी अधिकांश नागरिक अपने अधिकारों को नहीं जानते और इस परिवार जैसे लोगों को 
> ...


 *आपका धन्यवाद की आपने सूत्र में आकर अपने विचार रखे! सूत्र आपको पसंद आया , बहुत अच्छा लगा हमें!* 



> *मित्र डोन किंग जी और डेविल खान जी सूत्र बेहद बिस्फोटक है, कोई न कोई गुल जरुर खिलायेगा ! कुल मिलकर आप बधाई के पात्र हैं !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अभी भी डूबी नहीं है! समय रहते अगर संभल जायें तो भी अच्छा है!* 





> हा यार पढकर दिल को धक्का लगा   देश  की लुटिया ही डूबा दी गई है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*महान तो बहुत बड़ा शब्द हो गया मित्र! इसे उनके लिए बचा के रखो जो वास्तव में महान थे! आपका शुक्रिया की आप सूत्र में आये!*



> *मित्र क्या  कहूँ   आपके बारे मैं, बस   दिल से एक ही आवाज़ निकलती है  की आप महान हो.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आपकी लेखनी एक जादूगर है! शब्दों का खेल आपसे बेहतर और कोई नहीं खेल पता! आपसे तारीफ सुनकर हमेशा की तरह बहुत अच्छा लगा!
आगे भी इसी तरह होसला बढ़ाते रहिएगा!* 



> *मित्र डोन किंग...आज आपने साबित कर दिया आप ज्ञान के महाराजा हो...आपका सूत्र विवादों से जुडा होने के बावजूद एक सच्चाई को उजागर करता है...तर्क संगत और संदेह से परे....आपके ज्ञान के आगे नत मस्तक///और आपके साथ मित्र डेविल खान भी बधाई के पात्र है....मित्र आप दोनों इस फोरम के नायब अनमोल रत्न है..आपको कर जोड़ अभिवादन...आप दोनों जिंदाबाद है आपकी विधा को नतमस्तक प्रणाम////
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*डेविल खान जी, आपके सहयोग का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया! अब आगे के लिए आपसे  अपेक्षाएं और भी बढ़ गयी हैं! सूत्र में आते रहिएगा और और अपनी राय इसी तरह  देते रहिएगा! 

मित्र गाँधी ने नाम बदला था वो इसलिए नहीं लिखा की कहीं कुछ सदस्यों को परेशानी न हो जाये गाँधी का नाम सुनकर! हा हा
आनंद भवन बेशक उसके बाप ने ख़रीदा था लेकिन बाद में वो आनंद भवन में ही रहे तो इस तर्क से मैंने उसे पैत्रिक  घर कहा था! 

बहरहाल , इस परिवार की जडें कहाँ तक हैं , वो तो भगवान् ही जाने! इसलिए आप  और आप जैसे अन्य ज्ञानवान सदस्य सूत्र में आकर सभी प्रविष्टियों पर एक नज़र  रखें और जहाँ भी सम्पादन की गुन्जायिश हो, कृपया तुरंत करें!* 




> *दोस्त आनंद भवन नेहरु का पैतृक निवास नहीं था ............*
> 
> 
> *आनन्द भवन के बारे में थोडा सा... आनन्द भवन का असली नाम था "इशरत मंजिल"  और उसके मालिक थे मुबारक अली... मोतीलाल नेहरू पहले इन्हीं मुबारक अली के  यहाँ काम करते थे........................*





> *श्रधा माता के बारे मैं ...............*
> 
> *
> 
> "१९४८ में वाराणसी से एक सन्यासिन दिल्ली आई जिसका काल्पनिक नाम श्रद्धा  माता था । वह संस्कृत की विद्वान थी और कई सांसद उसके व्याख्यान सुनने को  बेताब रहते थे । वह भारतीय पुरालेखों और सनातन संस्कृति की अच्छी जानकार थी  । नेहरू के पुराने कर्मचारी एस.डी.उपाध्याय ने एक हिन्दी का पत्र नेहरू को  सौंपा जिसके कारण नेहरू उस सन्यासिन को एक इंटरव्यू देने को राजी हुए ।  चूँकि देश तब आजाद हुआ ही था और काम बहुत था, नेहरू ने अधिकतर बार इंटरव्य़ू  आधी रात के समय ही दिये । मथाई के शब्दों में - एक रात मैने उसे पीएम हाऊस  से निकलते देखा, वह बहुत ही जवान, खूबसूरत और दिलकश थी - । एक बार नेहरू  के लखनऊ दौरे के समय श्रध्दामाता उनसे मिली और उपाध्याय जी हमेशा की तरह एक  पत्र लेकर नेहरू के पास आये, नेहरू ने भी उसे उत्तर दिया, और अचानक एक दिन  श्रद्धा माता गायब हो गईं, किसी के ढूँढे से नहीं मिलीं । नवम्बर १९४९ में  बेंगलूर के एक कॉन्वेंट से एक सुदर्शन सा आदमी पत्रों का एक बंडल लेकर आया  । उसने कहा कि उत्तर भारत से एक युवती उस कॉन्वेंट में कुछ महीने पहले आई  थी और उसने एक बच्चे को जन्म दिया । उस युवती ने अपना नाम पता नहीं बताया  और बच्चे के जन्म के तुरन्त बाद ही उस बच्चे को वहाँ छोडकर गायब हो गई थी ।  उसकी निजी वस्तुओं में हिन्दी में लिखे कुछ पत्र बरामद हुए जो  प्रधानमन्त्री द्वारा लिखे गये हैं, पत्रों का वह बंडल उस आदमी ने  अधिकारियों के सुपुर्द कर दिया ।
> 
> मथाई लिखते हैं - मैने उस बच्चे और  उसकी माँ की खोजबीन की काफ़ी कोशिश की, लेकिन कॉन्वेंट की मुख्य मिस्ट्रेस,  जो कि एक विदेशी महिला थी, बहुत कठोर अनुशासन वाली थी और उसने इस मामले  में एक शब्द भी किसी से नहीं कहा*





> *मित्र नाम बदलने का आईडिया गाँधी जी का था ..........उन्होंने कहा था की भारत की जनता मुझसे बहुत प्यार करती है .......और वो मेरे नाम को स्वीकार लेगी* *!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *यह खबर मोहनदास करमचन्द गाँधी को मिली तो उन्होंने ताबडतोड नेहरू को बुलाकर  समझाया, राजनैतिक छवि की खातिर फ़िरोज को मनाया कि वह अपना नाम गाँधी रख  ले.. यह एक आसान काम था कि एक शपथ पत्र के जरिये, बजाय धर्म बदलने के सिर्फ़  नाम बदला जाये... तो फ़िरोज खान (घांदी) बन गये फ़िरोज गाँधी । और विडम्बना  यह है कि सत्य-सत्य का जाप करने वाले और "सत्य के साथ मेरे प्रयोग" लिखने  वाले गाँधी ने इस बात का उल्लेख आज तक कहीं नहीं किया, और वे महात्मा भी  कहलाये.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बेशक आपकी प्रविष्टि से ही इस बारे में पता चला वरना कभी सुना नहीं था  ऐसा!  डेविल खान जी, इस रोचक जानकारी के लिए बहुत शुक्रिया! इतने ऐयाश आदमी  की संगती तक में माँ बाप अपने बच्चों को नहीं रखना चाहेंगे और इस देश में  इसके जन्मदिन को बल दिवस के रूप में मनाया जाता है! 

खुद को या अपने परिवार के किसी सदस्य को अम्र कैसे करना है, वो कोई इस परिवार से सीखे!* 



> *एक सच और क्या आप सब लोग जानते है की अमिताभ बच्चन की माँ तेजी बच्चन का प्रेम प्रसंग भी जवाहर लाल नेहरु के साथ था .............तेजी उन दिनो इंदिरा  गाँधी  की प्रिय सहेली थी ...और वो आनंद भवन मैं बद्मिल्तन खेलने जाती थी ...............और वंह नेहरु की दृष्टी उनपर पड़ी और वो नेहरु को भा गयी .........कुछ सालो बाद जब उन्हें लगा की अब उनकी शादी करा देनी चाहिए तो उन्हों ने अपने एक सिष्य हरिबंस राइ बचन को बुला कर तेजी के साथ उनकी शादी करा दी .............और हरिबंस राय बचन को किसी शोध के लिए विदेश भेज दिया दस साल के लिए ......तब तक तेजी नेहरु के साथ ही प्रधानमंत्री आवास मैं रहा करती थी*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब बात करते हैं इस परिवार के उस झोल-झाल की जो आपने किसी हिंदी सिनेमा में  भी नहीं देखा होगा!
कौन किसका बेटा है और किसका बाप कौन है! शायद इन्हें  खुद भी नहीं पता होगा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब इंदिरा गाँधी को हुए दो बेटे!*
* राजीव गाँधी और संजय गाँधी!* 
* संजय गाँधी का असली नाम रखा गया था संजीव गाँधी! (राजीव के नामके साथ तुकबंदी वाला, जैसे पहले नाम रखा करते थे लोग !)*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब संजीव से संजय बनने के पीछे भी रोचक कहानी है!* 
* अब हुआ ये की जो ये संजीव गाँधी था, ये ब्रिटेन के अन्दर कार चोरी के केस में पकड़ा गया और इसका पासपोर्ट जब्त कर दिया गया!*

*     अब इस चालबाज़ औरत इंदिरा गांधी के निर्देश पर, तत्कालीन भारतीय ब्रिटेन के राजदूत, कृष्णा मेनन ने वहां प्रभाव  का दुरुपयोग करके , संजीव गाँधी का नाम बदलकर संजय कार दिया और एक नया पासपोर्ट जारी कार दिया! अब संजीव गाँधी संजय गाँधी के नाम से जाना जाने लगा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब ये गलतफ़हमी भी दूर किये देता हूँ कि इंदिरा गाँधी के दोनों सपूत राजीव गाँधी और संजय गाँधी सगे भाई थे या नहीं!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये बात जग जाहिर थी कि जब राजीव गाँधी का जनम हुआ तब इंदिरा गाँधी और उसके  पति फिरोज (खान) गाँधी अलग अलग रह रहे थे, लेकिन उनमें तलाक नहीं हुआ था!* 
* “The Nehru Dynasty” (ISBN 10:8186092005) किताब  में जे. एन. राव कहते हैं कि इंदिरा गाँधी (श्रीमती फिरोज खान) का जो  दूसरा बेटा था, संजय गाँधी वो फिरोज खान कि औलाद नहीं था! बल्कि वो एक  दुसरे महानुभाव मोहम्मद युनुस के साथ अवैध संबंधों के चलते हुए था!* 

* दिलचस्प बात ये है कि संजय गाँधी की शादी एक सिखनी मेनका के साथ मोहम्मद  युनुस के ही घर पर दिल्ली में हुई थी! जाहिर तौर पर युनुस इस शादी से  ज्यादा खुश नहीं था क्यूंकि वो संजय कि शादी अपनी पसंद की  एक मुस्लिम लड़की  से करवाना चाहता था!* 
* जब संजय गाँधी की प्लेन दुर्घटना में मौत हुई तब मोहम्मद युनुस ही सबसे ज्यादा रोया था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*युनुस की लिखी एक किताब “Persons,  Passions & Politics” (ISBN-10: 0706910176) से साफ़ पता चलता है कि  बचपन में संजय गाँधी का मुस्लिम रीती रिवाज के अनुसार खतना किया गया था!  (खतना-जिसमे उनके लिंग के आगे के कुछ भाग को थोडा सा काट दिया जाता है!)* 

* यह सच है कि संजय गांधी लगातार अपनी मां इंदिरा गांधी को अपने असली पिता के नाम पर ब्लैकमेल  किया करता था! संजय का अपनी माँ पर पर  गहरा भावनात्मक नियंत्रण था जिसका संजय ने जमकर दुरूपयोग किया!  इंदिरा गांधी भी उसकी इन सब बातों  (कुकर्मों) को नजरअंदाज करती रही और संजय परोक्ष रूप से सरकार नियंत्रित किया करता था!*

*एक माँ की ममत्व के लिए कलंकित* *एक उदाहरण -- जब संजय गाँधी कि प्लेन दुर्घंतना के साथ  उसकी मौत कि खबर इंदिरा गाँधी तक पहुंची तो इंदिरा गाँधी के पहले बोल थे-  उसकी घडी और चाबियाँ कहाँ है!* 
* अवस्य ही उन वस्तुवों में भी इस खानदान के कुछ राज छुपे हुए होंगे!* 

* एक बात और, संजय गाँधी कि प्लेन दुर्घटना भी पूर्ण रूप से रहस्यमय थी! संजय  गन्दी का प्लेन गोता लगते हुए बिना किसी चीज से टकराए क्रेश हो गया! ऐसा  सिर्फ उस स्थिति में होता है जब विमान में इंधन ख़तम हो जाये! लेकिन उस समय  का उड़ान रजिस्टर बताता है कि उड़ने से पहले ही टेंक पूरा भरा गया था! और  बाद में इंदिरा गाँधी ने अपने प्रभाव का इन्स्तेमाल करते हुए जाँच निशिद्द  करदी!* 


* अब संदेह होना लाजमी है या नहीं!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दुबारा से श्रीमती इंदिरा गाँधी के प्यार के किस्सों पर आते हैं!* 
*केथरीन  फ्रेंक की एक किताब  “The Life of Indira Nehru ****hi” (ISBN:  9780007259304) में इंदिरा गाँधी के कुछ दुसरे प्यार के किस्से उजागर होते  हैं!* 

* ये लिखा गया है कि इंदिरा गाँधी का पहला चक्कर पहली बार अपने जर्मन के अध्यापक के साथ चला था!* 

* बाद में अपने बाप जवाहर लाल के सेक्रेट्री एम् ओ मैथई के साथ भी उसका प्रेम परवान चढ़ा*

* फिर अपने योग के अध्यापक धीरेन्द्र ब्रह्मचारी और उसके बाद विदेश मंत्री दिनेश सिंह के साथ इनका प्रेम परवान चढ़ा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*पूर्व विदेश मंत्री नटवर सिंह ने अपनी पुस्तक “Profile and Letters” (ISBN: 8129102358)   में मुगलों के प्रति इंदिरा गांधी का आदर के संबंध के बारे में एक दिलचस्प  रहस्योद्घाटन किया! इसमें कहा गया कि जब 1968 में प्रधान मंत्री रहते  इंदिरा गाँधी अफगानिस्तान कि अदिकारिक यात्रा पर गयी तब नटवर सिंह उनके साथ  एक आई.ऍफ़. एस. अधिकारी के तौर पर गए हुए थे! दिन के सभी कार्यक्रमों के  बाद इंदिरा गाँधी सैर के लिए जाना चाहती थी! 
थोड़ी दूर तक कार में चलने के  बाद इंदिरा गाँधी ने बाबर कि दफंगाह को देखने कि इच्छा जाहिर कि! हालाँकि  ये उनके कार्यक्रम का हिस्सा नहीं थी! अफगानी सुरक्षा अधिकारीयों ने भी  इंदिरा को ऐसा न करने कि सलाह दी, लेकिन इंदिरा अपनी बात पर अड़ी हुई थी! 
और अंत में इंदिरा उस जगह पर गयी! यह एक सुनसान जगह थी!  वह वहां कुछ देर तक अपना सिर श्रदा में झुकाए खड़ी रही! नटवर सिंह वहीँ  उसके पीछे खड़ा था! जब इंदिरा गाँधी का ये सब पूजा का कार्यक्रम खत्म हुआ  तब वो मुड़ी और नटवर सिंह से बोली कि आज वो अपने इतिहास से मिलके आई है!

किसी को अगर समझ न आया हो तो बता दूँ कि बाबर को ही हिंदुस्तान में मुग़ल  सल्तनत का संस्थापक मन जाता है, और ये गाँधी नेहरु का ड्रामा उसके बाद ही  शुरू हुआ था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

* उच्च शिक्षा के कितने संस्थानों  के नाम इस परिवार और इनके चापलूसों ने राजीव गाँधी के नाम पर रख दिए, इसकी  गिनती करना तो बहुत मुश्किल काम है! लेकिन अपने जीवन में राजीव गाँधी खुद  एक कम क्षमताऔर पढ़ाई कमज़ोर था! 1962 से 1965तक उसने ट्रिनिटी कॉलेज, कैम्ब्रिज में एक यांत्रिक अभियांत्रिकी पाठ्यक्रम के लिए दाखिला लिया था!लेकिन उसने डिग्री के बिना कैम्ब्रिज छोड़ दिया क्योंकि वह परीक्षा पास नहीं कर सका.!1966 में अगले वर्ष, वह इंपीरियल कॉलेज, लंदन में दाखिल हुआ , लेकिन फिर से डिग्री के बिना छोड़ दिया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*के.एन. राव ने अपनी पुस्तक में साफ़ कहा कि राजीव गांधी सानिया मैनो से शादी करने के लिए एक कैथोलिक बन गया!और उसका नाम रखा गया  रॉबर्टो ! 
उसके बेटे का नाम RAUL है और बेटी का नाम BIANCA है!

 काफी चतुराई से ही नाम राहुल और प्रियंका के रूप में भारत के लोगों के लिए प्रस्तुत कर रहे हैं*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*व्यक्तिगत आचरण में राजीव बहुत ज्यादा एक मुगल की  ही तरह था! 

15 अगस्त 1988 पर वह लाल किले से  अपने भाषण में बोलता है-- 
हमारा उद्देश्य इस देश को उन ऊँचाइयों पर ले  जाना है जहाँ ये 250-300 साल पहले था!
 (ये तब कि बात है जब औरंगजेब का शासन  था,नंबर एक मंदिर विध्वंसक  )*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब  एक और धूर्तता देखिये! 
भारत में प्रधानमंत्री बनने के बाद ब्रिटेन में हुई  एक प्रेस कोंफ्रेंस में राजीव गाँधी ने दावा किया कि वो  हिन्दू नहीं  बल्कि पारसी है!*
* अब फिरोइज़ खान के पिता (राजीव के दादा) गुजरात के जुनागड़ के एक मुस्लिम  महाशय थे! पंसारी का काम करने वाले इस मुसिम से एक पारसी महिला से शादी कि  थी उस महिला को इस्लाम कबूल करवा के! शायद यही से ही राजीव ने अपनी ये  पारसी होने कि काल्पनिक कहानी घडी! वैसे इसके पुरखों में कोई भी पारसी नहीं  रहा! और राजीव का अन्तिकम संस्कार पुरे भारत के सामने हिन्दू विधि विधान  से हुआ है!*



* साला चक्कर क्या है इस परिवार का!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब  सोनिया गाँधी के चरित्र पर प्रकश डालते हैं! एक मित्र ने मुझे ये कहा इस  फोरम में कि हम आज भी अपनी  देश कि बहुवों को विदेशी महिला कहते हैं जोकि  गलत बात है! अब उस बहु के चरित्र और लक्षणों पर जरा गौर फरमाईयेगा !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*डॉक्टर सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी लिखते हैं कि इस सोनिया गाँधी का नाम अन्तोनिया मायनो था और उसका बाप इटली के कुख्यात फासिस्ट शासन का  एक कार्यकर्ता था और उसने रूस में पांच साल के कारावास भोगा!

** सनिया गाँधी ने हाई स्कूल से ज्यादा शिक्षा तक प्राप्त नहीं की है! 
कैम्ब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय  परिसर के बाहर अंग्रेजी का ज्ञान देने वाली एक छोटे से स्कूल लेंनोक्स  स्कूल से उसने थोड़ी बहुत अंग्रेजी सीखी और अब उसे ही कैम्ब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय से स्नातक हुआ बताती है!
 थोड़ी बहुत अंग्रेजी सीखने के बाद उसने कैम्ब्रिज में एक होटल में वेट्रेस का काम किया!*

* इंग्लैंड में सोनिया गाँधी कि माधव राव सिंधिया के साथ बहुत गहरी दोस्ती थी  जोकि उसकी शादी एक बाद तक चली! 1982 में एक बार रात को 2 बजे दोनों एक ही  कार में साथ साथ पकडे गए थे जब आई.आई.टी. दिल्ली मेन गेट के पास उनकी कार  दुर्घत्नाघ्रस्त हो गयी थी! *

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जनाब अभी पूरा नहीं पढ़ा है बाकी कल पढूंगा सिर्फ एक पेज ही देखा है 
आप तो इनकी पोल खोल रहे हैं बहुत अच्छा लगा ये है ही इस लायक 
ओके बाकी पूरा पढने के बाद*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जब इंदिरा गांधी और राजीव गांधी प्रधानमंत्री थे , तब प्रधानमंत्री सुरक्षा बल नई दिल्ली और चेन्नई अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डों पर आया जाया करते थे जहाँ से भारत के मंदिर की कीमती  मूर्तियां, प्राचीन वस्तुएँ, पेंटिंग्स  क्रेट में भरकर रोम भेज दी जाती थी!  पहले मुख्यमंत्री और बाद में केंद्रीय मंत्री रहे अर्जुन सिंह इस लूट का पूरा आयोजन किया करते थे! सीमा शुल्क से बचते हुए बिना कोई कस्टम ड्यूटी दिए ,  इटली में पहुंचा दी जाती थी! ये सारा खजाना  सोनिया गांधी की बहन अलेस्संद्र माइनो विंची के स्वामित्व वाली दो  दुकानों में  मुफ्त के भाव बेच दिया जाता थी जिनके नाम क्रमश एत्निका और गणपति थे! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब ज़रा इस परिवार के अन्दर के षड्यंत्रकारियों और सत्ता हथ्याने की उनकी चालाकियों के बारे में जान लिया जाये!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इंदिरा  गाँधी को बेशक गोलिया मरी गयी थी लेकिन उनकी मृत्यु उनके दिल या दिमाग को  गोलियां द्वारा बेधने से नहीं हुई, बल्कि बहुत ज्यादा खून बह जाने के कारण  हुई थी! जब इंदिरा गाँधी को गोली लग चुकी थी तब सोनिया गाँधी ने अजीब  व्यवहार करते हुए बजाय इंदिरा को एम्स ले जाने के (जहाँ इस तरह कि घटनाओ  से निपटने के लिए प्रोटोकॉल था),  बल्कि उसकी विपरीत दिशा में डॉक्टर राम मनोहर लोहिया हॉस्पिटल में ले जाने  पर जोर दिया! और बाद में अपना मन बदलते हुए फिर से फैसला बदला और इंदिरा  को एम्स लाया गया! 
इस बीच करीब 24 मिनट बर्बाद हुए! 
जब एक एक सेकण्ड मौत  करीब आ रही हो तब 24 मिनट की कीमत शायद सोनिया अच्छे से जानती थी! 

*_ अब ये तो भगवान् ही जानते होंगे कि ये सोनिया_ _की मुर्खता थी या अपने पति को सत्ता दिलवाने के लिए की गयी चालाकी!_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अच्छा अब जरा इस पर ध्यान दें!

** राजेश पायलट और माधव राव सिंधिया प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए मजबूत दावेदार थे और वे सोनिया गांधी की सत्ता के रास्ते में रोड़ा  थे. दोनों की ही रहस्यमय दुर्घटनाओं में मृत्यु हो गई!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस बात की और इशारा करने वाले भी पर्याप्त साक्ष्य मिले हैं कि माइनो  परिवार(सोनिया गाँधी का इटालियन परिवार, जिसमे इटालियन माफिया भी शामिल है )  ने ही राजीव गांधी की हत्या के लिए  लिट्टे समुदाय को अनुबंधित किया!*
*आजकल,  सोनिया गांधी एमडीएमके, पीएमके और द्रमुक जैसे पार्टियों के साथ राजनीतिक  गठबंधन करती है जो राजीव गांधी के हत्यारों की प्रशंशा करने में नहीं  शर्माते थे! कम से कम एक भारतीय विधवा तो ऐसा कभी नहीं करेगी!* 
*राजीव की हत्या में सोनिया की भागीदारी के लिए एक जांच की* *जानी* *चाहिए !*

*विस्तार  से जानने के लिए आप डा. सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी की पुस्तक “Assassination Of  Rajiv ****hi — Unasked Questions and Unanswered Queries” (ISBN :  81-220-0591-8) पढ़ सकते हैं!. यह इस तरह के षड्यंत्र का संकेत करती है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आज के लिए यहीं विराम दूंगा! 

अगली कड़ी में इनकी नागरिकता और इनके इटालियन  पुत्र और पुत्री के किरदारों पर प्रकाश डालने कि कोशिश करूँगा, जो भारतीय  होने का ढोंग करते हैं!* 
*  आप सब भी अपनी राय दें!*
* यदि कहीं किसी तथ्य में मुझसे कोई चूक या भूल जी हो तो कृपया करके अवगत करवाएं और सूत्र में अपनी जानकारी दें!*

----------


## draculla

वुफ्फ्फ़ ओह यह सूत्र बहुत ही लाजबाब है/
किसी थ्रिलर मूवी की तरह एक परिवार में इतने सारे मोड़ यह तो एक धारावाहिक और इस परिवार में ही संभव है/
मैं भी मनाता हूँ की इस परिवार ने भारत की उनत्ति में मनोयोगपूर्वक साथ नहीं दिया है/
जब तक इन लोगों का एकक्षत्र राज था तो इन्होने कुछ नहीं किया/
जब सरकार बदली तो इन्होने थोड़े काम भी किये/
लेकिन जब फिर से सरकार बनी तो फिर से घोटाले शुरू हो गए/


एक घटना मुझे भी याद है की किसी पत्रकार ने पूछा था की राहुल गाँधी के पास कौन सी डिग्री है तो किसी ने कहा था की देश सेवा के लिए किसी डिग्री की आवश्यकता नहीं है/
वैसे कहा जाता है की उसके पास MBA की डिग्री है/
लेकिन कॉलेज और स्कूल किसी को भी मालूम नहीं है/  

ऐसे रोचक और जानकारीपूर्ण सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई जी उसकी डिग्रियों का बण्डल खोलूँगा अगली बार! उस अनपद आदमी का सच अगली  कड़ी में आपके सामने होगा! बस आप इस सूत्र में आते रहिएगा!* 


*प्रविष्टि १२६ देखें* 



> वुफ्फ्फ़ ओह यह सूत्र बहुत ही लाजबाब है/
> किसी थ्रिलर मूवी की तरह एक परिवार में इतने सारे मोड़ यह तो एक धारावाहिक और इस परिवार में ही संभव है/
> मैं भी मनाता हूँ की इस परिवार ने भारत की उनत्ति में मनोयोगपूर्वक साथ नहीं दिया है/
> जब तक इन लोगों का एकक्षत्र राज था तो इन्होने कुछ नहीं किया/
> जब सरकार बदली तो इन्होने थोड़े काम भी किये/
> लेकिन जब फिर से सरकार बनी तो फिर से घोटाले शुरू हो गए/
> 
> 
> एक घटना मुझे भी याद है की किसी पत्रकार ने पूछा था की राहुल गाँधी के पास कौन सी डिग्री है तो किसी ने कहा था की देश सेवा के लिए किसी डिग्री की आवश्यकता नहीं है/
> ...

----------


## draculla

> *भाई जी उसकी डिग्रियों का बण्डल खोलूँगा अगली बार! उस अनपद आदमी का सच अगली  कड़ी में आपके सामने होगा! बस आप इस सूत्र में आते रहिएगा!*



मित्र अपके अगले रहस्योदघाटन का इंतजार रहेगा/
धन्यवाद /

----------


## pooja

बहुत बढ़िया डोन जी , भारत के राजा महाराजो  पर वंशवाद का इलज़ाम लगा कर उनसे सत्ता छीन कर खुद इस परिवार ने देश में वंशवाद का जो सिस्टम चला रखा है उसकी जितनी निंदा की जाये कम है, ऐसी घ्रणित  चालबाजिया विश्व के किसी देश के इतिहास में देखने को नही मिलती मै स्वयं  इस परिवार के बारे मे बहुत कुछ लिखना चाहती थी और एक बार कोशिश भी की थी  किन्तु फोरम मेम्बेर्स के असहयोग के चलते आगे  कुछ नही लिखा आज जब आपका सूत्र पढ़ा तो दिल को तसल्ली मिली, आप बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो, आगे भी इसी तरह सच्चाई को सामने लाते रहना , मै आपके साथ हु

----------


## saam

बहोत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया हे don.king जी.
बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद इस जानकारी के लिये.

----------


## Devil khan

*एक माँ की ममत्व के लिए कलंकित* [/COLOR][/SIZE]*एक उदाहरण -- जब संजय गाँधी कि प्लेन दुर्घंतना के साथ  उसकी मौत कि खबर इंदिरा गाँधी तक पहुंची तो इंदिरा गाँधी के पहले बोल थे-  उसकी घडी और चाबियाँ कहाँ है!* 
* अवस्य ही उन वस्तुवों में भी इस खानदान के कुछ राज छुपे हुए होंगे!* 


*

 अब संदेह होना लाजमी है या नहीं!*  *
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]









मित्र आपने सही कहा ...........उन घडी और चाभी मैं एक रहस्य तो था ...........

और वो रहस्य था उनकी काली कमाई का   जी हां आप ठीक सोच रहे है ..........पैसो का 


जब संजय गाँधी की मौत हुयी उस वक्त इंदिरा गाँधी अपने बेटे की मौत पर शोक मानाने के बजाय उसकी घडी और किसी चाभी को ढूंड रही थी ............पर वो नहीं मिलीं .............क्यों ???????????


क्यूंकि  वो उनकी पत्नी मेनका ने पहले ही उतार ली थी ..................क्या आप जानते है की मेनका गांधी और इंदिरा गाँधी के बिच रिश्ते कभी सामान्य क्यों नही रहे .........उसकी वजह पैसा है 

हर पत्नी अपने पति के राज जानती है ..........उसी तरह मेनका भी जानती थी की उनके पति के हाथ मैं बंधी घडी मैं उनके स्विस बैंक के कुछ राज है ,,,,,,इसलिए जब संजय की मृत्यु हुई तो उन्होंने वो घडी उतार कर बजाय इंदिरा गाधीं के देने के अपनी माँ को दे दिया ............जिसपर इंदिरा उनसे बहुत नाराज हुई और उन्हें पी यम हाउस से बहार का रास्ता दिखा दिया ,,,,,,,और जीवन भर मेनका और उसके बेटे वरुण से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं रखा ..................................................  ...




अब कुछ मेनका के बारे मैं...........................*

----------


## Devil khan

*संजय गाँधी का विवाह "मेनका आनन्द" से हुआ... कहाँ... मोहम्मद यूनुस के घर  पर 
(है ना आश्चर्य की बात).....................................

 मोहम्मद यूनुस की पुस्तक "पर्सन्स, पैशन्स  एण्ड पोलिटिक्स" में बालक संजय का इस्लामी रीतिरिवाजों के मुताबिक खतना  बताया गया है, हालांकि उसे "फ़िमोसिस" नामक बीमारी के कारण किया गया कृत्य  बताया गया है, ................................



ताकि हम लोग (आम जनता) गाफ़िल रहें.... मेनका जो कि एक सिख  लडकी थी, संजय की रंगरेलियों की वजह से गर्भवती हो गईं थीं और फ़िर .........................

मेनका के  पिता कर्नल आनन्द ने संजय को जान से मारने की धमकी दी थी, फ़िर उनकी शादी  हुई.........

(कर्नल आनद उस समय भारतीय सेना मैं काफी ऊँचे पद पर थे कहा जाता है अगर इंदिरा गाँधी अगर उनकी शादी के लिए तैयार न होती तो देश मैं सेन्य विद्रोह की आशंका थी )

 और मेनका का नाम बदलकर "मानेका" किया गया, क्योंकि इन्दिरा गाँधी को  "मेनका" नाम पसन्द नहीं था (यह इन्द्रसभा की नृत्यांगना टाईप का नाम लगता  था), 


पसन्द तो मेनका, मोहम्मद यूनुस को भी नहीं थी क्योंकि उन्होंने एक  मुस्लिम लडकी संजय के लिये देख रखी थी । फ़िर भी मेनका कोई साधारण लडकी नहीं  थीं, क्योंकि उस जमाने में उन्होंने बॉम्बे डाईंग के लिये सिर्फ़ एक तौलिये  में विज्ञापन किया था । आमतौर पर ऐसा माना जाता है कि संजय गाँधी अपनी माँ  को ब्लैकमेल करते थे और जिसके कारण उनके सभी बुरे कृत्यों पर इन्दिरा ने  हमेशा परदा डाला और उसे अपनी मनमानी करने की छूट दी । 


ऐसा प्रतीत होता है  कि शायद संजय गाँधी को उसके असली पिता का नाम मालूम हो गया था और यही  इन्दिरा की कमजोर नस थी, वरना क्या कारण था कि संजय के विशेष नसबन्दी  अभियान (जिसका मुसलमानों ने भारी विरोध किया था) के दौरान उन्होंने चुप्पी  साधे रखी,*

----------


## Devil khan

*संजय गाँधी के तीन अन्य मित्र कमलनाथ, अकबर अहमद डम्पी और विद्याचरण  शुक्ल, ये चारों उन दिनों "चाण्डाल चौकडी" कहलाते थे... इनकी रंगरेलियों के  किस्से तो बहुत मशहूर हो चुके हैं जैसे कि अंबिका सोनी और रुखसाना सुलताना  [अभिनेत्री अमृता सिंह की माँ] के साथ इन लोगों की विशेष नजदीकियाँ....*

----------


## Devil khan

*अब कुछ राजिव गाँधी के बारे मैं ................

राजीव गाँधी ने, तूरिन (इटली) की महिला सानिया माईनो से विवाह करने के लिये  अपना तथाकथित पारसी धर्म छोडकर कैथोलिक ईसाई धर्म अपना लिया था । राजीव  गाँधी बन गये थे रोबेर्तो और उनके दो बच्चे हुए जिसमें से लडकी का नाम था  "बियेन्का" और लडके का "रॉल" । बडी ही चालाकी से भारतीय जनता को बेवकूफ़  बनाने के लिये राजीव-सोनिया का हिन्दू रीतिरिवाजों से पुनर्विवाह करवाया  गया और बच्चों का नाम "बियेन्का" से बदलकर प्रियंका और "रॉल" से बदलकर  राहुल कर दिया गया... बेचारी भोली-भाली आम जनता !*

----------


## Devil khan

*अब इस खानदान की डिग्रियाँ देखिये ...............................



प्रधानमन्त्री बनने के बाद राजीव गाँधी ने लन्दन की एक प्रेस कॉन्फ़्रेन्स  में अपने-आप को पारसी की सन्तान बताया था, जबकि पारसियों से उनका कोई  लेना-देना ही नहीं था,क्योंकि वे तो एक मुस्लिम की सन्तान थे जिसने नाम  बदलकर पारसी उपनाम रख लिया था । 


हमें बताया गया है कि राजीव गाँधी  केम्ब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय के स्नातक थे, यह अर्धसत्य है... ये तो सच है कि  राजीव केम्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी में मेकेनिकल इंजीनियरिंग के छात्र थे, लेकिन  उन्हें वहाँ से बिना किसी डिग्री के निकलना पडा था, क्योंकि वे लगातार तीन  साल फ़ेल हो गये थे... 

लगभग यही हाल सानिया माईनो का था...हमें यही बताया  गया है कि वे भी केम्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी की स्नातक हैं... जबकि सच्चाई यह है  कि सोनिया स्नातक हैं ही नहीं, वे केम्ब्रिज में पढने जरूर गईं थीं लेकिन  केम्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी में नहीं । सोनिया गाँधी केम्ब्रिज में अंग्रेजी  सीखने का एक कोर्स करने गई थी, ना कि विश्वविद्यालय में (यह बात हाल ही में  लोकसभा सचिवालय द्वारा माँगी गई जानकारी के तहत खुद सोनिया गाँधी ने  मुहैया कराई है, उन्होंने बडे ही मासूम अन्दाज में कहा कि उन्होंने कब यह  दावा किया था कि वे केम्ब्रिज की स्नातक हैं, अर्थात उनके चमचों ने यह बेपर  की उडाई थी)।


 क्रूरता की हद तो यह थी कि राजीव का अन्तिम संस्कार हिन्दू  रीतिरिवाजों के तहत किया गया, ना ही पारसी तरीके से ना ही मुस्लिम तरीके से  । इसी नेहरू खानदान की भारत की जनता पूजा करती है, एक इटालियन महिला जिसकी  एकमात्र योग्यता यह है कि वह इस खानदान की बहू है आज देश की सबसे बडी  पार्टी की कर्ताधर्ता है और "रॉल" को भारत का भविष्य बताया जा रहा है ।


 मेनका गाँधी को विपक्षी पार्टियों द्वारा हाथोंहाथ इसीलिये लिया था कि वे  नेहरू खानदान की बहू हैं, इसलिये नहीं कि वे कोई समाजसेवी या प्राणियों पर  दया रखने वाली हैं....और यदि कोई सानिया माइनो की तुलना मदर टेरेसा या  एनीबेसेण्ट से करता है तो उसकी बुद्धि पर तरस खाया जा सकता है और  हिन्दुस्तान की बदकिस्मती पर सिर धुनना ही होगा...
*

----------


## Devil khan

*अब चलते है राजीव गाँधी के  पिता फिरोज गाँधी के  इतिहास  के बारे मैं कुछ जानने ....................





अपनी पुस्तक "द नेहरू डायनेस्टी" में लेखक के.एन.राव लिखते हैं....ऐसा माना जाता है कि जवाहरलाल, मोतीलाल नेहरू के पुत्र थे  और मोतीलाल के पिता का नाम था गंगाधर । 


यह तो हम जानते ही हैं कि जवाहरलाल  की एक पुत्री थी इन्दिरा प्रियदर्शिनी नेहरू । कमला नेहरू उनकी माता का  नाम था, जिनकी मृत्यु स्विटजरलैण्ड में टीबी से हुई थी । 


कमला शुरु से ही  इन्दिरा के फ़िरोज से विवाह के खिलाफ़ थीं... क्यों ? यह हमें नहीं बताया  जाता...लेकिन यह फ़िरोज गाँधी कौन थे ? फ़िरोज उस व्यापारी के बेटे थे, जो  "आनन्द भवन" में घरेलू सामान और शराब पहुँचाने का काम करता था...नाम...  बताता हूँ.... पहले आनन्द भवन के बारे में थोडा सा... आनन्द भवन का असली  नाम था "इशरत मंजिल" और उसके मालिक थे मुबारक अली... मोतीलाल नेहरू पहले  इन्हीं मुबारक अली के यहाँ काम करते थे...खैर...हममें से सभी जानते हैं कि  राजीव गाँधी के नाना का नाम था जवाहरलाल नेहरू, लेकिन प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के  नाना के साथ ही दादा भी तो होते हैं... और अधिकतर परिवारों में दादा और  पिता का नाम ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण होता है, बजाय नाना या मामा के... तो फ़िर  राजीव गाँधी के दादाजी का नाम क्या था.... किसी को मालूम है ?



 नहीं ना...  ऐसा इसलिये है, क्योंकि राजीव गाँधी के दादा थे नवाब खान, एक मुस्लिम  व्यापारी जो आनन्द भवन में सामान सप्लाय करता था और जिसका मूल निवास था  जूनागढ गुजरात में... नवाब खान ने एक पारसी महिला से शादी की और उसे  मुस्लिम बनाया... फ़िरोज इसी महिला की सन्तान थे और उनकी माँ का उपनाम था  "घांदी" (गाँधी नहीं)... घांदी नाम पारसियों में अक्सर पाया जाता  था...विवाह से पहले फ़िरोज गाँधी ना होकर फ़िरोज खान थे और कमला नेहरू के  विरोध का असली कारण भी यही था...हमें बताया जाता है कि राजीव गाँधी पहले  पारसी थे... यह मात्र एक भ्रम पैदा किया गया है । 



इन्दिरा गाँधी अकेलेपन और  अवसाद का शिकार थीं । शांति निकेतन में पढते वक्त ही रविन्द्रनाथ टैगोर ने  उन्हें अनुचित व्यवहार के लिये निकाल बाहर किया था... अब आप खुद ही  सोचिये... एक तन्हा जवान लडकी जिसके पिता राजनीति में पूरी तरह से व्यस्त  और माँ लगभग मृत्यु शैया पर पडी़ हुई हों... थोडी सी सहानुभूति मात्र से  क्यों ना पिघलेगी, और विपरीत लिंग की ओर क्यों ना आकर्षित होगी ? इसी बात  का फ़ायदा फ़िरोज खान ने उठाया और इन्दिरा को बहला-फ़ुसलाकर उसका धर्म  परिवर्तन करवाकर लन्दन की एक मस्जिद में उससे शादी रचा ली 
*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्रों ...आपने इस मंच में ऐसे विवादित तथ्यों पर तर्कसंगत प्रकाश डाला है की ह्रदय में आपके प्रति आपके खोजपूर्ण ज्ञान  और अन्वेषक विधा पुर्नित ज्ञान के लिए एक असीम सम्मान की भावना का उद्दगम हुआ है...आप मित्र डोन-किंग व् डेविल खान को पुनः नतमस्तक कर जोड़ अभिवादन ...आपसे ऐसे सूत्र को गति निरंतर दिए जाने की आपेक्षा रहेगी...और आपके सम्मान में कुछ पंक्तियाँ:*

*तू आज सम्भाल ले ये ज्वलित मशाल को,
तू आज कर दे प्रसार विद्रोही वायु का संसार में,
तेरी राहों में चाहें कोई काँटों का संचरण करे,
या तेरे दोनों कर अग्नि से भस्म होने लगे,
पर बनेगा तू एक नयी क्रांति का अनोखा सूत्रधार,
ऐ मेरे वीर , तुझे भारत की हर जननी का दुलार,
========मन-वकील*

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों आज के लिए इतना ही आप लोगो  से मंगलवार को मुलाकात होगी ...............व्यापार के सिलसिले मैं मुझे दो दिन के लिए बाहर जाना है ...........और आज १२ बजे मेरी ट्रेन है 


वापस आ कर बताऊंगा की ............................**


बचन और नेहरु परिवार की दोस्ती और दुश्मनी ..................


आप सब अपने विचार जरुर रखे ......................और अगर हमारे किसी समानित सदस्य को इस सूत्र के  विषय मैं कोई जानकारी हो तो कृपया सहयोग करे !!!!!!
*

----------


## Lofar

अभी तक तो देख कर यही लगता है की ये नेहरु खानदान काफी रंगीन मिजाज खानदान रहा होगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> अभी तक तो देख कर यही लगता है की ये नेहरु खानदान काफी रंगीन मिजाज खानदान रहा होगा


सही जा रहे हो लोफर भाई लेकिन अभी में भी इन तथ्यों की पड़ताल में लग गया हू देखते है क्या हाथ लगता है

----------


## Lofar

> सही जा रहे हो लोफर भाई लेकिन अभी में भी इन तथ्यों की पड़ताल में लग गया हू देखते है क्या हाथ लगता है


 क्या बात है दो से भले तीन .......लगे रहो MTM भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या बात है दो से भले तीन .......लगे रहो MTM भाई


Nehru–****hi family



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehru-_..._****hi_family

Motilal Nehru

Kamala Nehru

Jawaharlal Nehru

Vijaya Lakshmi Pandit

Indira ****hi

Feroze ****hi

Rajiv ****hi

Sonia ****hi

Rahul ****hi

Priyanka Vadra

----------


## pooja

*'अमां छोडो भी* डेविल जी  इस  खानदान को, इनकी रगों में खून नहीं बल्कि "काकटेल" है, दुनिया के सारे धर्मों का खून इनकी रगों में है, नेहरु के दादा और बाबा से लेकर राहुल गांधी तक का सफ़र देख लो इनके खानदान को कई धर्मों के लोगों ने अपना नाम दिया (फिरोज से लेकर इटली की ईसाई, सिख से लेकर ...। दोगले कहीं के? तीगले कहीं के? चौगले कहीं के? पंचगले कहीं के?'

----------


## Lofar

काफी धर्मनिरपेक्ष टाईप की फेमिली है , जात पात में कोई भेद भाव नहीं करती

----------


## Devil khan

> *'अमां छोडो भी* डेविल जी  इस  खानदान को, इनकी रगों में खून नहीं बल्कि "काकटेल" है, दुनिया के सारे धर्मों का खून इनकी रगों में है, नेहरु के दादा और बाबा से लेकर राहुल गांधी तक का सफ़र देख लो इनके खानदान को कई धर्मों के लोगों ने अपना नाम दिया (फिरोज से लेकर इटली की ईसाई, सिख से लेकर ...। दोगले कहीं के? तीगले कहीं के? चौगले कहीं के? पंचगले कहीं के?'


ha ha ha ha ........................sahi kaha pooja ji 




> काफी धर्मनिरपेक्ष टाईप की फेमिली है , जात पात में कोई भेद भाव नहीं करती



are मित्र एक कहावत है न ......मुसीबत मैं गधे को भी बाप बनाना पड़ता है ..........

----------


## Black Pearl

पूजा जी , बात तो आप सही कह रही  हैं ,.............

----------


## Dark Rider

> काफी धर्मनिरपेक्ष टाईप की फेमिली है , जात पात में कोई भेद भाव नहीं करती


अजी काई  की धर्मनिरपेक्ष  सब पैसे और पॉवर का खेल है और कुछ भी नहीं 

अभी हाल ही मेने फेस बुक पर राहुल गाँधी पर एक टिप्पणी कर दी थी 

लोग उल्टे भडक कर मेरे ऊपर ही चिलाने लगे और मज़बूरी में मुझे अपनी कमेन्ट को हटाना पड़ा लेकिन यहाँ में आपनी सारी भड़ास निकालूँगा

----------


## escortahd

bhai  log   please don not forget, these people were responsible for division also.  AS JLN wanted to be first prime minister

----------


## SUNIL1107

* खान बंधुओं आपने वास्तव में खोजी पत्रकारिता को भी मात कर दिया आप हक़दार हैं बधाई के ! आपको इस नाचीज का सलाम ! एवं एम् टी एम् जी आपकी खोजबीन की प्रतीक्षा है !*

----------


## Dark Rider

एक घंटे पहले ली फेसबुक की एक पोस्ट





जरा इसके बारे में भी कुछ पता करो

----------


## Mr. laddi

*वाह दोस्तों क्या सच्ची तस्वीर दिखाई है 
सच में ये परिवार को जूतियाँ मार कर इस देश से भगा देना चाहिए 

*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दोस्तों इस परिवार में तो वाकई गजब का झोलझाल दिख रहा है ! आश्चर्य इस बात का है की आज तक किसी की नजर इस ओर क्यूँ नहीं गई !अजीब ऐयाशों का परिवार है यार यह तो जिसे हम देशवासी अज्ञानता के कारन विगत ६० वर्षों से झेलते आ रहे हैं ! नियामकों से अनुरोध है किइस सूत्र को ऐसी जगह रखें जिससे कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग बेशकीमती जानकारी से अवगत हो  सकें !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हमें तो मात्र तनिक से प्रयास से ही मालूम चला कि*
*मोतीलाल की पहली पत्नी बेटे के जन्म के समय प्रसव काल में ही बेटे सहित मर गई थी ! तत्पश्चात उन्होंनेदूसरा विवाह किया,जिसका नाम थुस्सू था जिसका कि बाद में नाम बदल कर स्वरूपरानी किया गया !  जिसने  तीन बच्चों को जन्म दिया, जिनमे से पहले थे जवाहर लाल (जो कि थुस्सू और मुबारक अली कि संतान थे )मुबारक अली के बारे में तो पहले ही बताया जा चूका है वे मोतीलाल के बॉस थे , मोतीलाल और थुस्सू से दो लड़कियां जन्मीं जो कि nan(जिसे हम विजयलक्ष्मी के नाम से जानते हैं) और कृष्णा  !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* मोतीलाल के दो बदमाश बेटे भी थे जो कि अन्य मुस्लिम महिलाओं से हुए थे जिनके नाम क्रमशः शैख़ अब्दुल्ला और सैयद हुसैन थे !  विजयलक्ष्मी सैयद हुसैन के साथ भाग गईं जो कि रिश्ते में उसका भाई ही था जिससे उसे एक बेटी हुई जिसका नाम था चंद्रलेखा !*
*बाद में विजयलक्ष्मी की शादी आर एस पंडित से की गई जिससे उसे दो बेटियां हुईं (नयनतारा और रीता )*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जवाहरलाल की शादी तो कमला कौल से हुई,किन्तु जैसा की पहले बताया जा चुका है की उनका श्रद्धा माता नामक एक धार्मिक महिला से भी सम्बन्ध रहा जिससे उसे एक बेटा भी हुआ जो दूर बेंगलोर में अनाथालय में या कोंवेन्ट में छोड़ दिया गया और श्रधा माता लापता हो गईं ! जवाहरलाल के लेडी माउन्ट बेटन  से भी सम्बन्ध रहे और भी अन्य कई महिलाओं से संबंधों के कारण अंत में सिफलिस नामक बीमारी से उनका निधन हुआ ! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अब आते है कमला कौल की ओर कमला के सम्बन्ध हुए मंजूर अली से जो की मुबारक अली की संतान था (मुबारक अली को आप अभी भूले नहीं होंगे ! या वही हैं जो की मोतीलाल के बॉस और शायद जवाहरलाल के कथित रूप से पिता भी थे ! कमला कौल और मुबारक अली से उत्पन्न हुई इंदिरा प्रियदर्शिनी  नेहरु !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*और कमला कौल का फ़िरोज़ खान (जूनागढ़ वाले नबाब खान का बेटा )से भी सम्बन्ध रहे ! किन्तु सौभाग्य कहें या दुर्भाग्य कोई संतान नहीं हुई ! ये वही फ़िरोज़ खान है जिसका बाद में इंदिरा से निकाह हुआ और उसे मैमुना बेगम बनना पड़ा !*
*शायद यही वो वजह रही होगी जिसके कारण फ़िरोज़ से इंदिरा की शादी का उसने पुरजोर विरोध किया था !*

----------


## vishnu_usha

is jankari ko janta kai samanai lana chahia kish naita ko ishmai samil kar lai

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारत में केवल दो पार्टिया है \\

एक जो पीठ पर वार करती है 


दूसरी जो सामने से वार करती है 



पर एक बात common है नुकसान जनता का ही करती है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> एक घंटे पहले ली फेसबुक की एक पोस्ट
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> जरा इसके बारे में भी कुछ पता करो


पता क्या करना है बलात्कारी को सजा दो

----------


## gopu

> *जवाहरलाल की शादी तो कमला कौल से हुई,किन्तु जैसा की पहले बताया जा चुका है की उनका श्रद्धा माता नामक एक धार्मिक महिला से भी सम्बन्ध रहा जिससे उसे एक बेटा भी हुआ जो दूर बेंगलोर में अनाथालय में या कोंवेन्ट में छोड़ दिया गया और श्रधा माता लापता हो गईं ! जवाहरलाल के लेडी माउन्ट बेटन  से भी सम्बन्ध रहे और भी अन्य कई महिलाओं से संबंधों के कारण अंत में सिफलिस नामक बीमारी से उनका निधन हुआ ! *


नेहरु की सिफलिस से हुई मौत को दिल का दौरा पड़ना बताया गया 
सही है " सिफलिस " उसी को होती थी जो " दिल " से कमजोर होते थे 
भारत में ये गुप्त रोग अंग्रेजों ने फैलाया था 
अब बेचारे नेहरु देसी - विदेसी का फर्क मिटाने में दिल का रोग लगा बैठे ...!
भ्रष्ट , चरित्रहीन , अनैतिक लोग ...
ये  घृणा के पात्र हैं

----------


## guruji

फ़िरोज़ खान की पारसी माँ का पारिवारिक नाम था घाण्डी GHANDY । जब इन्दिरा फ़िरोज़ की शादी विदेश में हो चुकी तो जवाहर लाल ने फ़िरोज़ को अपनी माँ का पारिवारिक नाम लेने को कहा था।

----------


## pooja

रॉबर्ट हार्डी एन्ड्रूज की किताब ए लैम्प फॉर इंडिया - द स्टोरी ऑफ मदाम पंडित में उस तथाकथित गंगाधर का चित्र छपा है, जिसके अनुसार गंगाधर असल में एक सुन्नी मुसलमान था, जिसका असली नाम गयासुद्दीन गाजी था। आप सोच रहें होगें की ये कैसे पता चला? दरअसल नेहरू ने खुद की आत्मकथा में एक जगह लिखा था कि उनके दादा अर्थात मोतीलाल के पिता गंगा धर थे, ठीक वैसा ही जवाहर की बहन कृष्णा ने भी एक जगह लिखा है कि उनके दादाजी मुगल सल्तनत (बहादुरशाह जफर के समय) में नगर कोतवाल थे। अब इतिहासकारों ने खोजा तो पाया कि बहादुरशाह जफर के समय कोई भी हिन्दू इतनी महत्वपूर्ण ओहदे पर नहीं था। और खोजबीन पर पता चला कि उस वक्त के दो नायब कोतवाल हिन्दू थे नाम थे भाऊ सिंह और काशीनाथ, जो कि लाहौरी गेट दिल्ली में तैनात थे, लेकिन किसी गंगाधर नाम के व्यक्ति का कोई रिकॉर्ड नहीं मिला (मेहदी हुसैन की पुस्तक बहादुरशाह जफर और १८५७ का गदर, १९८७ की आवृत्ति), रिकॉर्ड मिलता भी कैसे, क्योंकि गंगाधर नाम तो बाद में अंग्रेजों के कहर से डर कर बदला गया था, असली नाम तो था गयासुद्दीन गाजी।

----------


## pooja

यह तो एक स्थापित तथ्य है कि राजीव गाँधी के जन्म के कुछ समय बाद इन्दिरा और फिरोज अलग हो गये थे, हालाँकि तलाक नहीं हुआ था । फिरोज गाँधी अक्सर नेहरू परिवार को पैसे माँगते हुए परेशान किया करते थे, और नेहरू की राजनैतिक गतिविधियों में हस्तक्षेप तक करने लगे थे । तंग आकर नेहरू ने फिरोज का तीन मूर्ति भवन मे आने-जाने पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया था । मथाई लिखते हैं फिरोज की मृत्यु से नेहरू और इन्दिरा को बडी राहत मिली थी । १९६० में फिरोज गाँधी की मृत्यु भी रहस्यमय हालात में हुई थी, जबकि वह दूसरी शादी रचाने की योजना बना चुके थे ।

----------


## pooja

मेनका जो कि एक सिख लडकी थी, संजय गाँधी की रंगरेलियों की वजह से गर्भवती हो गईं थीं और फिर मेनका के पिता कर्नल आनन्द ने संजय को जान से मारने की धमकी दी थी, फिर उनकी शादी हुई और मेनका का नाम बदलकर मानेका किया गया, क्योंकि इन्दिरा गाँधी को मेनका नाम पसन्द नहीं था (यह इन्द्रसभा की नृत्यांगना टाईप का नाम लगता था), पसन्द तो मेनका, मोहम्मद यूनुस को भी नहीं थी क्योंकि उन्होंने एक मुस्लिम लडकी संजय के लिये देख रखी थी । फिर भी मेनका कोई साधारण लडकी नहीं थीं, क्योंकि उस जमाने में उन्होंने बॉम्बे डाईंग के लिये सिर्फ एक तौलिये में विज्ञापन किया था । आमतौर पर ऐसा माना जाता है कि संजय गाँधी अपनी माँ को ब्लैकमेल करते थे और जिसके कारण उनके सभी बुरे कृत्यों पर इन्दिरा ने हमेशा परदा डाला और उसे अपनी मनमानी करने की छूट दी । ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि शायद संजय गाँधी को उसके असली पिता (मोहम्मद यूनुस ) का नाम मालूम हो गया था और यही इन्दिरा की कमजोर नस थी, वरना क्या कारण था कि संजय के विशेष नसबन्दी अभियान (जिसका मुसलमानों ने भारी विरोध किया था) के दौरान उन्होंने चुप्पी साधे रखी, और संजय की मौत के तत्काल बाद काफी समय तक वे एक चाभियों का गुच्छा खोजती रहीं थी, जबकि मोहम्मद यूनुस संजय की लाश पर दहाडें मार कर रोने वाले एकमात्र बाहरी व्यक्ति थे...।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

the whole nehru family is full of whore ladies,, 


keep it up,,
my first repo in this forum,, for u guys only

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

dhajiyan udhed do inki,

----------


## pooja

> यह मत देखो की पर्सनल लाइफ में कौन क्या है . देखना है तो यह देखो की उसने क्या रोले प्ले किया. आज जो अपना देश तरक्की किया है टेक -नो -लोजी या मेडिकल के क्षेत्र में वोह नेहरु मानसिकता की ही देंन है .बात बची उनके बंशजो की तो उनकी किस्मत का तोड़ किसी के पास नहीं भैया.


मित्र मुझे समझ नही आता की आप किस तरक्की की बात कर रहे है, टेक्नोलोजी के क्षेत्र ya मेडिकल के क्षेत्र में हमें एक भी नोबेल पुरुस्कार अभी तक नही मिल सका है और भारत में सिर्फ डॉक्टर और enginiers  तो बसते नही है उनसे ज्यादा  संख्या तो किसानो की है , जरा नजर डालो तो पता चलता है की हर साल हजारो किसान गरीबी की वजह से आत्महत्या कर लेते है, बीस हजार लोग भूख की वजह से भारत में  हर रोज दम तोड़ रहे है ( वर्ल्ड हंगर  रिपोर्ट ), सिर्फ I T  के क्षेत्र में विकास कर लेने भर से देश की समस्याए सुलझने वाली नही है, यदि आप टेक्नोलोजी की ही बात करे तो हम टेक्नोलोजी में पूरी दुनिया में सबसे आगे थे ढाका की मलमल हो ya फिर महरोली में खड़ा लोह स्तम्भ, सब इस बात के सबूत है की हम तकनिकी में सबसे आगे थे, हम पिछड़  गए सिर्फ अंग्रेजो की वजह से और उन्ही अंग्रेजो की मानसिकता को देश भर में थोपा नेहरु  ne

----------


## sangita_sharma

संजय गाँधी के कई लड़कियों के साथ सम्बन्ध थे जिनमे एक तत्कालीन मंत्री(मै किसी के नाम का उल्लेख नहीं करुँगी) की पुत्री का नाम प्रमुख था जिसके साथ संजय के सम्बन्ध  जग जाहिर थे दोनों  सारी सारी रात दिल्ली के होटलों में साथ  में दिखाई देते थे पर संजय ने इस लड़की का साथ कुछ दिन मौज मनाई और फिर उसको धुध में पड़ी मक्खी की भांति अपने जीवन से बाहर फेंक दिया उस लड़की ने आत्महत्या कर ली और  उस घटना से विचलित हो कर वो मंत्री अपना मानसिक संतुलन ही खो बैठा और पागल हो गया  कर फिर मेनका नामक लड़की से इसका प्रेम प्रसंग चला  जो इंडियन आर्मी के एक बहुत ही वरिष्ठ अधिकारी की पुत्री थी और इसके साथ भी उसने खूब मौज मनाई जब इसने उसे भी छोड़ना चाहा तब बहुत बवाल हुआ और सेना ने बगावत की चेतावनी दी तब मजबूरन उसकी माँ को मेनका और संजय की शादी करनी पड़ी

----------


## sangita_sharma

बढ़िया सूत्र हे डी.के जी आप अपने भारतीय होने का फ़र्ज़ अच्छे तरीके से निभा रहे हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *संजय गाँधी के तीन अन्य मित्र कमलनाथ, अकबर अहमद डम्पी और विद्याचरण  शुक्ल, ये चारों उन दिनों "चाण्डाल चौकडी" कहलाते थे... इनकी रंगरेलियों के  किस्से तो बहुत मशहूर हो चुके हैं जैसे कि अंबिका सोनी और रुखसाना सुलताना  [अभिनेत्री अमृता सिंह की माँ] के साथ इन लोगों की विशेष नजदीकियाँ....*


 हे भगवन सर पीटने का मन करता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

> Nehru–****hi family
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehru-_..._****hi_family
> 
> Motilal Nehru
> 
> Kamala Nehru
> ...


kya baat  हे 

 ज्योत से ज्योत जागते चलो प्रेम की गंगा बहते चलो

----------


## sangita_sharma

> * मोतीलाल के दो बदमाश बेटे भी थे जो कि अन्य मुस्लिम महिलाओं से हुए थे जिनके नाम क्रमशः शैख़ अब्दुल्ला और सैयद हुसैन थे !  विजयलक्ष्मी सैयद हुसैन के साथ भाग गईं जो कि रिश्ते में उसका भाई ही था जिससे उसे एक बेटी हुई जिसका नाम था चंद्रलेखा !*
> *बाद में विजयलक्ष्मी की शादी आर एस पंडित से की गई जिससे उसे दो बेटियां हुईं (नयनतारा और रीता )*


 बचाओ बचाओ बचाओ 
:mepullhair:

----------


## sangita_sharma

> यह मत देखो की पर्सनल  लाइफ में कौन क्या है . देखना है तो यह देखो की उसने क्या रोले प्ले किया. आज जो अपना देश  तरक्की  किया है टेक -नो -लोजी या मेडिकल के क्षेत्र में वोह नेहरु मानसिकता की ही देंन है .बात बची उनके बंशजो की तो उनकी किस्मत का तोड़ किसी के पास नहीं भैया.


खुद की तर्रक्की  के सिवा kya किया हे इन्होने और आज जब इस खानदान की बहु (???????)देश पर रज कर रही हे थो अपने बहु होने का पूरा खानदानी फ़र्ज़ निभा रही हे क्योंकि आतंकवाद को बढ़ेवा जितना इसके कार्यकाल में मिला वो किसी के कार्यकाल में नहीं मिला

----------


## blue24

आप सभी का तहे दिल से धन्यवाद् यह सूत्र के लिए | :salut:

मित्रो मेरे हिसाब से इस परिवार पर फिल्म बननी चाहिए , :confused:

गोलमाल ४
या फिर 
झोल झाल नंबर १

hahahahahaha :rofl:

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## SUNIL1107

> संजय गाँधी के कई लड़कियों के साथ सम्बन्ध थे जिनमे एक तत्कालीन मंत्री(मै किसी के नाम का उल्लेख नहीं करुँगी) की पुत्री का नाम प्रमुख था जिसके साथ संजय की *रास लीला* जग जाहिर थी दोनों सारी सारी रात दिल्ली के होटलों में साथ में दिखाई देते थे पर संजय ने इस लड़की का साथ कुछ दिन मौज मनाई और फिर उसको धुध में पड़ी मक्खी की भांति अपने जीवन से बाहर फेंक दिया उस लड़की ने आत्महत्या कर ली और उस घटना से विचलित हो कर वो मंत्री अपना मानसिक संतुलन ही खो बैठा और पागल हो गया कर फिर मेनका नामक लड़की से इसका प्रेम प्रसंग चला जो इंडियन आर्मी के एक बहुत ही वरिष्ठ अधिकारी की पुत्री थी और इसके साथ भी उसने खूब मौज मनाई जब इसने उसे भी ******* चाहा तब बहुत बवाल हुआ और सेना ने बगावत की चेतावनी दी तब मजबूरन उसकी माँ को मेनका और संजय की शादी करनी पड़ी


*माफ़ कीजियेगा स्लिमसीमा जी अपनी भावनाओं को सामान्य विभाग के सूत्र के लिहाज से मर्यादित रखिये प्लीज और हाँ रासलीला शब्द का प्रयोग कभी भी इतने घटिया सन्दर्भ में न कीजियेगा प्लीजज्ज्जज्ज्ज.....  .............!*

----------


## john_miller1947

अद्भुत*जानकारी*है*  ित्र धन्यवाद्

----------


## guruji

एक-दो बातें !
ज ला नेहरू के अनैतिक सम्बन्ध चित्रपट अभिनेत्री वही* रह** से भी थे।
और राज कपूर की फ़िल्म सत्यम् शिवम् सुन्दरम् को सैन्सर बोर्ड से पास करवाने के लिए ज़ी*त अ*न ने अपनी सेवाएँ संजय और तत्कालीन सम्बन्धित मंत्री आर के धवन??(इस नाम में सन्शय है)  को अर्पित की थी।

----------


## guruji

इस परिवार ने भारत का 6 लाख किलो सोना+चान्दी+ हीरे जवाहरात आमेर के किले से चुरा कर स्विटज़रलैण्ड भेज दिया था जो वहाँ के बैंकों में बन्द होगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> इस परिवार ने भारत का 6 लाख किलो सोना+चान्दी+ हीरे जवाहरात आमेर के किले से चुरा कर स्विटज़रलैण्ड भेज दिया था जो वहाँ के बैंकों में बन्द होगा।



उफ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ  फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्  ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ  ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ़

----------


## SUNIL1107

> Originally Posted by *guruji*  
> एक-दो बातें !
> ज ला नेहरू के अनैतिक सम्बन्ध चित्रपट अभिनेत्री वही* रह** से भी थे।
> और राज कपूर की फ़िल्म सत्यम् शिवम् सुन्दरम् को सैन्सर बोर्ड से पास करवाने के लिए ज़ी*त अ*न ने अपनी सेवाएँ संजय और तत्कालीन सम्बन्धित मंत्री आर के धवन??(इस नाम में सन्शय है) को अर्पित की थी।
> * Originally Posted by *guruji*  
> इस परिवार ने भारत का 6 लाख किलो सोना+चान्दी+ हीरे जवाहरात आमेर के किले से चुरा कर स्विटज़रलैण्ड भेज दिया था जो वहाँ के बैंकों में बन्द होगा।





> slimsima Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> मैंने अपनी प्र्विष्ठिसम्पाद  � �त करदी हे और दुसरे नंबर की गलती गूगल ट्रांसलेटर ने की थी मैंने नहीं आप थो जानते हे की मै वयस्क विभाग में भी इन शब्दों का प्रयोग नहीं करती




*आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद स्लिमसीमा जी  एवं गुरूजी का भी आभार जो इतनी उम्दा जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाई हमारे दर्शकों को !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* डोन किंग साहब आपने ++ तो दी है आज किन्तु सूत्र आपकी प्रतीक्षा में व्याकुल हुआ जा रहा है !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र धन्यवाद! ये सब जानकारियां ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक पहुंचकर पुण्य कमाएं! आपके सहयोग के लिए आपका आभारी हूँ!* 


> * डोन किंग साहब आपने ++ तो दी है आज किन्तु सूत्र आपकी प्रतीक्षा में व्याकुल हुआ जा रहा है !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप सभी सदस्यों से मिल रहे सहयोग के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत आभार प्रकट करता हूँ!

डेविल खान और पूजा जी के विशेष सहयोग से सूत्र में बहुत से राज खुल रहे हैं!
गुरु जी खुद आ चुके हैं!

दिल  को सकून देने वाली सबसे अच्छी बात ये है कि अब तक इस परिवार का कोई भी  चमचा यहाँ दिखाई नहीं दिया है, जो कोई परेशानी कड़ी कर सके! क्यूंकि ये लोग  दूसरों को परेशान करने का गुण अपने मालिकों से सीख कर आते हैं! जैसे हर  कुत्ते में अपने मालिक के गुण होते हैं!

खैर, इन लोगों के बारे में बात करने लगे तो शब्द और* *गालियाँ* * खत्म हो जाएँगी, लेकिन इनके पापों का पूरा ब्यान नहीं हो पायेगा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*खैर,आगे बढ़ते हैं--*
*
1992 में, सोनिया गांधी ने अपने इटेलियन नागरिकता  को बनाये रखने के लिए उसे रेवाईव किया!अब इटेलियन कानून के अनुसार राहुल  और प्रियंका एक इटेलियन नागरिक (सोनिया) कि संताने होने के कारण अपने आप ही  इटेलियन नागरिक हो गए !*
*आप सभी लोगों में नसे बहुत कम लोग जानते होंगे कि राहुल को हिंदी से ज्यादा इटेलियन भाषा का  ज्ञान है! 27th सितम्बर 2001  को ये आदमी बोस्टन, अमेरिका में ऍफ़.बी.आई.  द्वारा रोक लिया गया था! अगर तब इसकी माँ ने अपने अधिकारों का गलत प्रयोग न  किया होता तो साला सारी उम्र डिटेंशन में कट जानी थी इस आदमी की !* 
* अगर भारत में ऐसा कानून है कि कोई भी बड़ी और महत्वपूर्ण पदवी किसी भी  विदेशी को नहीं दी जा सकती तो राहुल खुद-बी-खुद ही योग्य साबित हो गया ,  भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बनने के!* 
* 

ये बात सबसे पहले आई किस साले के दिमाग में कि इन माँ-बेटे में से किसी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाया जाये!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब आते हैं इस छोटे गाँधी, राहुल की शिक्षा कि तरफ! \राहुल को दिल्ली के  सेंट स्टीफन कॉलेज में दाखिला तो मिला , लेकिन मेरिट बेस पर नहीं, बल्कि राइफल शूटिंग में किसी प्रदर्शन के कारण  खेल कोटा के अंतर्गत! (बेशक वहां दाखिला लेने में भी इस परिवार कि शक्तियां काम आई!)अब खेलों में इस लड़की जैसे दिखने वाले ने क्या तीर मारा होगा, आप खुद ही समझे!

** 1989-90 के दोरान कुछ समय दिल्ली के कॉलेज में बिताने के बाद इस महानुभाव  मंद-बुद्दी फ्लोरिडा के रोलिंस कॉलेज से 1994 में बी.ए. पास की !  अब किसी  को मात्र बी.ए. करने के लिए USA जाने की क्या जरुरत है!*


*
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आगे देखिये--

 अगले ही वर्ष, 1995 में उसे   ट्रिनिटी कॉलेज, कैम्ब्रिज से एम. फिल कि   डिग्री मिल गयी! 
**अपना दिमाग* *लगाईयेगा* * बंधुओं यहाँ!*
*बिना M.A. किये किसी को  M.Phil. कि डिग्री कैसे इशु हो सकती है! 
खैर इसके पीछे भी अमर्त्य सेन का  हाथ  मन जाता रहा है!



और वैसे भी मुन्ना भाई एम्.बी.बी.एस. तो हम सभी ने देखी ही  है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब कैसे इन्होने अपना विरोद करने वालों पर अपने अधिकारों के नाजायज़ रूप से प्रयोग करके फायदा उठाया है, इसका उदाहरन देखिये!* 

* एक बार इस मंद-बुधी राहुल को छात्रों की  रैली करने के लिए कानपूर के  चन्द्र शेखर आज़ाद यूनिवर्सिटी का ऑडिटोरियम का प्रयोग करने की अनुमति नहीं  दी गयी!* 
* इसके बाद,विश्वविद्यालय के वाइस चांसलर वि.के. सूरी को प्रदेश के गवर्नर ने पद से बर्खास्त कर दिया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*26/11 के समय, जब पूरा देश मुंबई आतंकी हमले से निपटने के लिए उपाय  के बारे में सोच सोच कर तनाव में था, उस समय  राहुल गांधी ने दिल खोलकर सुबह के 5 तक अपने दोस्तों के साथ जश्न मना रहा था! 

देश कि फिक्र इनके बाप -दादाओं और नाना-नानी ने नहीं की, इसने तो क्या करनी है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*राहुल गांधी सभी कांग्रेस सदस्यों के लिए तपस्या की सलाह है! वे कहते हैं यह सब राजनेताओं का कर्तव्य है कि वेह कठोर तपस्या करके मन केन्द्रित करे! खुद साले के पास एक पूरी तरह सुसज्जित जिम के साथ एक मंत्रिस्तरीय बंगला है! वह दिल्ली के पोशेस्ट इलाकों में  दो-दो जिम का नियमित सदस्य है , जिनमें से एक को 5 सितारा का दर्ज़ा दिया गया है!*

* 2009 में राहुल गांधी की तपस्या पार्टी  अभियान, जिसके तेहत राहुल चेन्नई में अपने कार्यकर्ताओं को तपस्या का  महत्व बताने गया था, पर तकरीबन एक करोड़ रुपया खर्च किया गया! बताओ क्या  कसरत या तपस्या हो गयी उससे!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब राहुल की अपने मुसलमान पूर्वजों के प्रति वफादारी से भरे एक ब्यान पर गौर फरमाइए! 

2007 के उत्तर प्रदेश में चुनाव अभियान के दौरान राहुल गांधी  बोलता है कि अगर उसका परिवार उन दिनों सत्ता में होता तो बाबरी मस्जिद को  गिरने नहीं देता! 

जात और मज़हब के नाम पर राजनीति करनी तो इस मुर्ख को भी  आती है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*31 दिसंबर, 2004 को ,केरल के अलाप्पुझा जिले में एक सेवानिवृत्त कॉलेज के प्रोफेसर, जॉन एम. इत्ती ने राहुल पर आरोप लगाया कि राहुल केरल के एक रिसोर्ट में,  अपनी महिला मित्र जुवेनिता उर्फ़ वेरोनिका के साथ तीन दिन तक रहते रहे,  जबकि बिना शादी के इस तरह रंगरलिया मानना भारतीय कानून के खिलाफ था!* 

[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mBw9NvMSppI/TASWZOEl-wI/AAAAAAAAABE/-9yQD1fpUjw/s400/Rahul+****hi+with+girlfriend+Juvenitta+alias+Veron  ica.jpg[/IMG]

* खैर ,आप ये* *मान लीजिये* * कि सहनशील भारतीयों पर राज करने के लिए एक और विदेशी बहु तैयार हो रही है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*स्विसपत्रिका Schweizer Illustrierte के 11 नवंबर 1991 में जरी संस्करण के अनुसार, उस समय राहुल गाँधी के नाम से एक अकाउंट में दो बिलियन अमेरिकी डालर जमा थे जिसका संचालन सोनिया गाँधी किया करती थी!* 

*   2006 में स्विस बैंकिंग एसोसिएशन कि  एक रिपोर्ट से पता चला कि भारतीय नागरिकों के संयुक्त जमा अभी तक किसी भी अन्य देशके संयुक्त जमा से भी ज्यादा है!,ये रक़म कुल 1.4 खरब अमरीकी डॉलर के आसपास अनुमानित है , जोकि भारत के सकल घरेलू उत्पाद से भी अधिक है!

और ये विदेशों में पैसा जमा करवाने कि प्रथा भी इसी परिवार ने शुरू की है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*राहुल गांधी पर आरोप है कि 3 दिसंबर 2006  रात को राहुल ने अपने विदेशी दोस्तों के साथ अमेठी में एक वीआईपी गेस्ट हाउसमें चोबीस  वर्षीय सुकन्या देवी का सामूहिक रूप से बलात्कार किया!

 पीड़ित लड़की के  माता-पिता का नाम बलराम सिंह और सुमित्रा देवी है जिनका पता है- 23-12 मेडिकल चोंक, संजय गांधी मार्ग, अमेठी, रायबरेली, उत्तर प्रदेश!


** पुलिस ने शिकायत दर्ज करने से इनकार कर दिया! 
महिला राष्ट्रीय आयोग का नेत्रित्व करने वाली डा. गिरिजा व्यास कोंग्रेस महिलाओं से ज्यादा कांग्रेस की सहयोगी साबित हुई! * *पीड़ित* *और उसके घरवाले लम्बे समय तक गुमशुदा रहे हैं!*
* और जब राहुल के खिलाफ अदालत में ये मामला गया, वहां इसका निपटारा भी पलक  झपकते ही हो गया और इस वेह्शी को बा-इज्ज़त बरी कर दिया गया! 
जिस देश में  छोटे छोटे मुकदमे सालों तक चलते रहते हैं वहां बलात्कार , वो भी तब जब  आरोपी में नेहरु के गंदे खून के अंश हों, आश्चर्य होता है ये देखकर कि कैसे  ये परिवार महान बना हुआ है !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*28 राज्यों और 7 संघ राज्य  क्षेत्र अर्थात पुरे देश में समय के किसी भी बिंदु पर आधे से ज्यादा  क्षेत्र पर इस परिवार कि पार्टी का राज रहा है! 
क्या विकास कर दिया और कोण  सा ऐसा तीर मार दिया जो कोई और नहीं मार सकता था? 
इस परिवार के लोगों का  गुणगान या आजादी में योगदान उतना नहीं रहा है जितना हमें पढाया जा रहा है!  

अगर अब इसकी सच्चाई सामने नहीं आई तो आने वाली नस्ल तक तो ये जानकारियां भी  नहीं पहुँचने देंगे इस परिवार के चमचे! 

बंद करो अपने बच्चों को सिखाना कि  नेहरु को चाचा कहा जाता है और गाँधी के अहिंसा नाम के ड्रामे से आजादी आई!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
**  दोस्तों,  मुझे उस समय को याद करके शर्म आती है जब स्कूल में अध्यापक इनके जनम दिन  और मरण दिन पर निबंद तैयार करके आने को बोलते थे और सुबह प्रार्थना के समय  सबके सामने खड़ा करके बुलवाते थे और हम इसे चाचा और राष्ट्रपिता का दर्ज़ा  देकर सम्मानित किया करते थे! 
मैं अपने बच्चों को ये गलत जानकारी नहीं  दूंगा! 
आपसे भी अनुरोध करता हूँ कि आने वाली नस्ल को सचाई से रूबरू करवाएं  और जितना हो सके उतना इन सब बातों को  लोगों के सामने पेश करें!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*साला  इस परिवार से सम्बंधित हर इंसान के जन्मदिन और* 
 *मरण-दिन* *को इतना ख़ास रूप  से प्रचारित करके हर साल कुछ न कुछ स्पेशल करने कि कोशिश करती है सरकार!  भगत सिंह, राजगुरु, सुखदेव , सुभाष चन्द्र बोस और भी ऐसे हजार मेरे देश वीर  और बहादुर लोग जो आजादी के लिए अपनी जान दे गए!** उनमे से कुछ के जन्मदिन का तो उल्लेख तक नहीं होता और कुछ मात्र एक सरकारी छुटी जितना ही महत्व पाते हैं!* 
*अगर वो सब भी इनकी तरह देश  पर अपना राज चाहते, फिर गुलाम ही रहना था! 
जिस रुपये पर वीर भगत सिंह कि फोटो होनी चाहिए, वहां अहिंसा का दंभ भरने  वाले गाँधी की फोटो! यहाँ तक कि* *संसद* * में भगत सिंह कि मूर्ति कि स्थापना तक  को लेकर संसद में बहस चलती रही है मूर्ति लगने तक!

 बेशरम लोग!


*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और सभी बातों का निचोड़ ये निकलता है कि राजीव गाँधी के समय तक इस देश पर मुगलों का शासन था और अब इस देश पर रोम का शासन है! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों चर्चा जारी रहेगी! 


फायदा तभी है जब इनका महत्व कम किया जाये! ऐसे  सूत्र पढकर भूल जाने से कुछ होने वाला नहीं है! 
हम सभी को जरुरत है इन सब  बातों को ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक लेके जाने कि! ये इतना मुश्किल काम भी  नहीं है और यकीन मानिये बन्धुवों, मुझे विश्वास है कि जिस दिन भगवान् ने  इनके सर से अपनी मेहरबानियों का हाथ हटा लिया, उस दिन सारा हिसाब एक बराबर  कर देगी जनता और वो दिन आयेगा जरुर!*
* 

जहाँ गाँधी जैसे आदमी को भरी भीड़ में सरे आम गोली से उड़ा दिया, वहां ये डरपोक विदेशियों कि क्या मजाल है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अगली बार मिलेंगे! आप सभी अपनी राय दें और जिस भी सदस्य के पास कोई भी जानकारी हो, निसंकोच होकर डालिए!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*नोट :* *यहाँ पर किसी भी प्रविष्टि में हिन्दू या मुसलमान शब्द का जिक्र किसी भी  मज़हब के प्रति नफरत को दिखाने के लिए नहीं किया गया है! अत समझदारी का  परिचय देते हुए ऐसे सदस्यों से बचें जो सूत्र के मुद्दे को जाती या मज़हब का  रंग देने की कोशिश कर सकते हैं!
डेविल खान जी और पूजा जी  , आप दोनों के साथ साथ ये जिम्मेदारी बाकी सभी  सदस्यों पर भी है! क्यूंकि इस तरह की बात करने वाला सदस्य संदेहास्पद हो  सकता है! क्यूंकि सभी सदस्यों के एकजुट हो जाने के कारण सीधे सीधे यहाँ इस  परिवार का पक्ष लेने कि हिम्मत तो हो नहीं रही होगी तो शायद इस परिवार की  ही तरह किसी गन्दी राजनीति का सहारा ले! 


फिर मुलाकात होगी!* *
भगवान् हम सभी का भला करे!*

----------


## sukhveer

bhai ye bhi dekho 1984 mein jo sikh people's ke sath hua,woh bhi isi parivar ki karni thi,rajiv ****hi ne khud kaha hai,jab indra ka murder hua tha tab  (jab koi bada ped girta hai tou ............


> यह मत देखो की पर्सनल  लाइफ में कौन क्या है . देखना है तो यह देखो की उसने क्या रोले प्ले किया. आज जो अपना देश  तरक्की  किया है टेक -नो -लोजी या मेडिकल के क्षेत्र में वोह नेहरु मानसिकता की ही देंन है .बात बची उनके बंशजो की तो उनकी किस्मत का तोड़ किसी के पास नहीं भैया.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> bhai ye bhi dekho 1984 mein jo sikh people's ke sath hua,woh bhi isi parivar ki karni thi,rajiv ****hi ne khud kaha hai,jab indra ka murder hua tha tab  (jab koi bada ped girta hai tou ............


* भाई साहब ! भारत का इतिहास देखो | हमने यवनों ,शकों ,हूणों जैसी कई बर्बर जातिओं को अपने में समेत लिया और उन्हें अपने में मिला लिया.जबकि उन्होंने ने हमारी बहुत बुरी दुर्गति की थी | हमारी इसी सहनशीलता का परिणाम है की हम हर किसी के सुधरने का इंतज़ार , दशकों तक करते हैं और कुछ भी झेल जाते हैं. यह आदत हममे बहुत उरी तरह घुला-मला है , आज भी यही चल रहा है और हम उन्हें (गाँधी परिवार ) को सुबुधि आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*समय सब का हिसाब - किताब बराबर कर देता है. उनके किसी न किसी पीढ़ी को तो कीमत चुकानी ही पड़ेगी. जब सद्दाम हुसैन नहीं बच पाया तो ये कौन से टोप हैं .*

----------


## sukhveer

hope ke inhe ye subudhi aisa koi aur karnama karne se pehle aye


> * भाई साहब ! भारत का इतिहास देखो | हमने यवनों ,शकों ,हूणों जैसी कई बर्बर जातिओं को अपने में समेत लिया और उन्हें अपने में मिला लिया.जबकि उन्होंने ने हमारी बहुत बुरी दुर्गति की थी | हमारी इसी सहनशीलता का परिणाम है की हम हर किसी के सुधरने का इंतज़ार , दशकों तक करते हैं और कुछ भी झेल जाते हैं. यह आदत हममे बहुत उरी तरह घुला-मला है , आज भी यही चल रहा है और हम उन्हें (गाँधी परिवार ) को सुबुधि आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.*

----------


## sonusexy

man-vakil ji aur sima ji aap dono hi antarvasna ke bahut acche sadasy ho aap kanha is don king ki baaton me aa gaye isne abhi tak koi subut tho pesh kiya nahi jo iski baaton ko sach saabit kar sake kori baate hi baate kar raha he ye sabut tho de koi

----------


## sonusexy

kya kahna caahte ho tum apne sutr me ki inki paarty ko vot mat do tumne kisi dusri party se paisa khaya he kya inko nicha dikhane ke liye sab jagha vanshvaad he aur sajagha apna jeb bharne ki koshish karte he log tho ye

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों ये जो विरोधाभास यहाँ चल रहा है उसका कोई अंत नहीं है ! ये सूत्र  किसी विरोधी पार्टी ने पैसा देकर या किसी के छवि ख़राब करने के लिए नहीं  बनाया गया है ! ये सभी पार्टिया एक ही थेली के चट्टे बट्टे है इनका कुर्सी  के सिवा दूसरा धर्म नहीं है ! हम केवल ये बताने की कोशिश कर रहे है क़ि  गौरव भारत का अतीत जो स्वर्णिम है अब इन विदेशी ताकतों के हाथ में चला गया  है और ये नयी पीढ़ी को अपने द्वारा रचा गया इतिहास पढ़ा रहे है जिसका उस  स्वर्णिम अतीत से कोई नाता नहीं है ! मैंने जितना शोध इस पर किया है वो  काफी चौकाने वाला है क़ि जो इतिहास हम पढ़ रहे है वो तो बना बनाया है  पुन्रचित है वास्तविकता तो कुछ और ही है अभी में उन पर पक्के सबूत हासिल  कर  रहा हूँ ताकि अपनी बातो पर में ही नहीं झुटलाया जा सकूँ ! 
ये जो बाते इस परिवार के बारे में यहाँ कही जा रही है वो बिलकुल सत्य है  अगर आपको यकीं न हो तो आप एम् ओ मथाई क़ि पुस्तक पढ़ सकते है जो अब  प्रतिबंदित  है ! आपको अगर पुस्तक मिल भी जाये तो हो सकता है आपको उसमे वो  भाग ना मिले जो मथाई और इंदिरा क़ि अंतरंगता पर लिखा गया है और भी बहुत से  बातें है उसमे लेकिन कांट छांट वाली पुस्तक भी आपको मिले तो उसमे बहुत सारी  जानकारी आपको प्राप्त हो जाएगी इस परिवार के बारें में 
आप १४ नवम्बर को बाल दिवस बनाते है यानि बच्चो का role Model  "नेहरु" वो  नेहरु जो खुद एक बहुत बड़ा व्यसनी था क्या आप चाहेंगे क़ि आपकी संतान का  role  मॉडल के व्यसनी हो 
अंत में एक विडियो का लिंक दे रहा हूँ जरा इस ख़ानदान की वर्तमान पीढ़ी को देखे
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=4.mp4

**"कुछ समय और बचा है इनके पास यदि अब भी सम्हाल जाये तो ठीक वर्ना अंत तो आ ही चुका है "*

----------


## pooja

एक और महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी जो मै आपको बताना चाहती हु वो ये की हमारे देश में विकास और तरक्की के लिए जो योजनाये चलती है वो ज्यादातर गाँधी नेहरु परिवार के नाम से चलती है लगभग 450  योजनाये देश में इस वक़्त नेहरु गाँधी परिवार के नाम से है जैसे - राजीव गाँधी सर्व शिक्षा अभियान, इंदिरा आवास योजना, जवाहर रोज़गार योजना ...... अब ध्यान देने की बात ये है की क्या देश में इनके अलावा कोई और महापुरुष पैदा नही हुआ जो देश का सारा पैसा इस परिवार की मार्केटिंग और प्रोमोशन  में खर्च किया जा रहा है, जिन सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने 565 रियासतों का एकीकरण कर अखंड भारत बनाया, जिन भगत सिंह, राजगुरु, सुखदेव ने शहादत दी क्या उनके नाम से कोई योजना नहीं चलाई जा सकती? ये सब एक सोची समझी साजिश का नतीजा है जिससे हम बेखबर है, अगर शहीदों के नाम से योजनाये चलने लगे या उन्हें पद्मभूषण जैसे पुरुस्कार मिलने लगे तो देश के लोगो में एक नयी विचारधारा , नयी आईडियोलोजी,का जन्म होगा, भारत के लोग अपने आपको गोरवान्वित महसूस करने लगेंगे और सर उठा के जीना सीखेंगे, सरकार के गलत कामो के खिलाफ बगावत होगी और क्रांति का सूत्रपात होगा, इसलिए ये लोग ना तो कभी शहीदों को कोई पुरुस्कार देते है ना ही उनके नाम से कोई योजना चलाते है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> एक और महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी जो मै आपको बताना चाहती हु वो ये की हमारे देश में विकास और तरक्की के लिए जो योजनाये चलती है वो ज्यादातर गाँधी नेहरु परिवार के नाम से चलती है लगभग 450  योजनाये देश में इस वक़्त नेहरु गाँधी परिवार के नाम से है जैसे - राजीव गाँधी सर्व शिक्षा अभियान, इंदिरा आवास योजना, जवाहर रोज़गार योजना ...... अब ध्यान देने की बात ये है की क्या देश में इनके अलावा कोई और महापुरुष पैदा नही हुआ जो देश का सारा पैसा इस परिवार की मार्केटिंग और प्रोमोशन  में खर्च किया जा रहा है, जिन सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने 565 रियासतों का एकीकरण कर अखंड भारत बनाया, जिन भगत सिंह, राजगुरु, सुखदेव ने शहादत दी क्या उनके नाम से कोई योजना नहीं चलाई जा सकती? ये सब एक सोची समझी साजिश का नतीजा है जिससे हम बेखबर है, अगर शहीदों के नाम से योजनाये चलने लगे या उन्हें पद्मभूषण जैसे पुरुस्कार मिलने लगे तो देश के लोगो में एक नयी विचारधारा , नयी आईडियोलोजी,का जन्म होगा, भारत के लोग अपने आपको गोरवान्वित महसूस करने लगेंगे और सर उठा के जीना सीखेंगे, सरकार के गलत कामो के खिलाफ बगावत होगी और क्रांति का सूत्रपात होगा, इसलिए ये लोग ना तो कभी शहीदों को कोई पुरुस्कार देते है ना ही उनके नाम से कोई योजना चलाते है


 *
मैडम जी ! यही तो अफ़सोस है की ये सब समझाने में ५५ साल लग जाये.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

हम भी अपनी आने वाली पीढ़ी को सच से अवगत करवाएंगे मैंने अपने कई जाने वालो और मित्रों सहेलियों को आपके इस सूत्र को कॉपी करके प्रेषित किया हे

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> bhai ye bhi dekho 1984 mein jo sikh people's ke sath hua,woh bhi isi parivar ki karni thi,rajiv ****hi ne khud kaha hai,jab indra ka murder hua tha tab  (jab koi bada ped girta hai tou ............


*मेरे इस बात पे लोगों को आपति है. मैं ये कहना चौंगा की ये मेरे अपने दार्शनिक बिचार नहीं है. ये वर्तमान समय की मांग है . क्योंकि आज की दुनिया में कोई तभी तक अच्छा है जब तक की आप उसके बारे में कुछ बुरा जान नहीं जाते( हम्माम में सभी नंगे हैं ). तो अंधों में काना को ही राजा माना  जाता है.
अगर किसी स्वदेसी परिबार के हाथ में सत्ता दोगे , तो जितना इन्होने ५५  सालो में लिया है देस से उतना यह ५ सालों में ले लेंगे .उदहारण :- ...निधि , ... कोड़ा, ... राजा  और भी अनंत ...|
ये  लोग  तुलनात्मक दृष्टि से   शासक  के  रूप  में  उतने  बुरे  नहीं  है  |
दूसरी  बात  यह  है  की  यह  लोकत्रंत्र  है . यहाँ   सभी  को  आज़ादी  है .बोलने  में  (सिर्फ   ). कुछ  करने  जाओ  तो  किसी  न  किसी  समुदाय  का   अहित  हो  हिन्  जायेगा .सागर  में  बहुत   saari  नदियाँ  मिल  के  साथ  में  रहती  हैं  लेकिन  फिर  समुद्र  का  पानी  पिने  लायक  नहीं  रह    जाता .
पुरे परिदृश्य को देखते हुए और उपलब्ध विक्ल्प्यों को देखते हुए जो सत्ता चला रहा है वोह औरों से बेहतर है. ये लोग अपने में व्यस्त हैं यार तो कम से कम समाज को बांटेंने में तो अपनी उरगा नहीं खर्च कर रहे .यह क्या  कम है.

*

----------


## v1979p

धन्यबाद   don .किंग जी 
ये जानकारी दुर्लव है. 
जब सोनिया गाँधी सक्रिय राजनीती में आये तब 
प्रधानमंत्री के यौग सारे उमीदवार एक एक करके 
मारे गया. tab से मई सोचता था के कुछ तो ऐसा है 
जो सबसे छुपा हुआ है आप के मदत से सब साफ़ होता जा रहा है 
आगे भी आप आइसे जानकारी देते रहे.

----------


## guruji

* भारतीय समाज को लगातार आरक्षण के नाम पर बांटा जा रहा है।*



> *मेरे इस बात पे लोगों को आपति है. मैं ये कहना चौंगा की ये मेरे अपने दार्शनिक बिचार नहीं है. ये वर्तमान समय की मांग है . क्योंकि आज की दुनिया में कोई तभी तक अच्छा है जब तक की आप उसके बारे में कुछ बुरा जान नहीं जाते( हम्माम में सभी नंगे हैं ). तो अंधों में काना को ही राजा माना  जाता है.
> अगर किसी स्वदेसी परिबार के हाथ में सत्ता दोगे , तो जितना इन्होने ५५  सालो में लिया है देस से उतना यह ५ सालों में ले लेंगे .उदहारण :- ...निधि , ... कोड़ा, ... राजा  और भी अनंत ...|
> ये  लोग  तुलनात्मक दृष्टि से   शासक  के  रूप  में  उतने  बुरे  नहीं  है  |
> दूसरी  बात  यह  है  की  यह  लोकत्रंत्र  है . यहाँ   सभी  को  आज़ादी  है .बोलने  में  (सिर्फ   ). कुछ  करने  जाओ  तो  किसी  न  किसी  समुदाय  का   अहित  हो  हिन्  जायेगा .सागर  में  बहुत   saari  नदियाँ  मिल  के  साथ  में  रहती  हैं  लेकिन  फिर  समुद्र  का  पानी  पिने  लायक  नहीं  रह    जाता .
> पुरे परिदृश्य को देखते हुए और उपलब्ध विक्ल्प्यों को देखते हुए जो सत्ता चला रहा है वोह औरों से बेहतर है. ये लोग अपने में व्यस्त हैं यार तो कम से कम समाज को बांटेंने में तो अपनी उरगा नहीं खर्च कर रहे .यह क्या  कम है.
> 
> 
> *

----------


## guruji

सद्दाम हुसैन उतना बुरा आदमी नहीं था जितना उस पर हमला करने वाले देश ने उसे कहा था। सद्दाम अपने देश को इन विदेशी हमलावरों से बचाने की कोशिश कर रहा था। और हमलावरों की नज़र में इराक के तेल के कुएँ थे नाकि इराक की जनता। 



> *समय सब का हिसाब - किताब बराबर कर देता है. उनके किसी न किसी पीढ़ी को तो कीमत चुकानी ही पड़ेगी. जब सद्दाम हुसैन नहीं बच पाया तो ये कौन से टोप हैं .*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> * भारतीय समाज को लगातार आरक्षण के नाम पर बांटा जा रहा है।*


गुरु जी ! कृपया इस बिसय को न उठायण . पुरे संसार  में यह एक मात्र ऐसा बिसय है जिसमे मैं अपने भावनाओं पे काबू नहीं रख पता. मंच  की मर्यादा को मैं भंग नहीं करना चाहता. में सिर्फ यही कहने की कोसिस कर रहा हूँ तबसे की पहले हम अपर समर्थन देकर उनको ५५ सालो से माथे पे बिठाये हुए हैं और फिर ऐसी बातें करते हैं. कम से कम ये संतोष तो है की बाकी विदेशी लुटेरों की तरह ये भी विदेशी हैं. क्योंकि जब कोई राजा और कोड़ा और कलमाड़ी जैसा अपना ही हाथ मरता है तो ज्य्यादा बहुत ज्यादा दुःख होता है. बैसे फिर भी कहता चलूँ की आराशन तो संबिधान बनते समय ही बना दिया गया था. और सभी जानते थे की यह ब्रहामाष्ट्र  है जो चलने के बाद कभी बापस नहीं आता.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> सद्दाम हुसैन उतना बुरा आदमी नहीं था जितना उस पर हमला करने वाले देश ने उसे कहा था। सद्दाम अपने देश को इन विदेशी हमलावरों से बचाने की कोशिश कर रहा था। और हमलावरों की नज़र में इराक के तेल के कुएँ थे नाकि इराक की जनता।


मैं यह कह रहन हुई की समय किसी न किसी को माध्यम बनके सारा गणित बराबर कर ही देता है. और यह सद्दाम हुसैन से हर दृष्टी में कम ही हैं

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> सद्दाम हुसैन उतना बुरा आदमी नहीं था जितना उस पर हमला करने वाले देश ने उसे कहा था। सद्दाम अपने देश को इन विदेशी हमलावरों से बचाने की कोशिश कर रहा था। और हमलावरों की नज़र में इराक के तेल के कुएँ थे नाकि इराक की जनता।


*आखिरी  बात  ये   गुरु जी ! की  आप   सभी  को मालूम  होगा  की  आज़ादी  के  समय   प्रधानमंत्री  पद   के  बहुत   सारे  योग्य  उमीदवार  थे  जो  नेहरु   से  बहुत  अच्छे  प्रधानमंत्री   साबित  होते .नेहरु  इसलिए  चूने  गए  क्यूंकि  गाँधी  जी  का  सुप्पोर्ट   उन्ही  के  पास  था . तो  अगर  गाँधी  जी   की  ताकत  से  हमें  आज़ादी  का   लाभ  मिला  तो  उनकी  गलती  की  कीमत  भी  तो  हमी  को   चुकानी  होगी  .अस्तित्व  गुलाब के साथ कांटे भी देता है. वैसे आप अपने पडोसी देस को  देखिये अभी किस रसातल में पहुँच गया है.तो यह एक सक्षम नेतृत्व की ही देंन   है.ऊपर तो देखिये हिन् लेकिन निचे भी तो देखिये की हम कहाँ हो सकते थे.  जिन्ना जी भी तो अंग्रेजियत के सौकीन थे लेकिन नेहरु विलग ही थे .*

----------


## sangita_sharma

हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी

----------


## sangita_sharma

> गुरु जी ! कृपया इस बिसय को न उठायण . पुरे संसार  में यह एक मात्र ऐसा बिसय है जिसमे मैं अपने भावनाओं पे काबू नहीं रख पता. मंच  की मर्यादा को मैं भंग नहीं करना चाहता. में सिर्फ यही कहने की कोसिस कर रहा हूँ तबसे की पहले हम अपर समर्थन देकर उनको ५५ सालो से माथे पे बिठाये हुए हैं और फिर ऐसी बातें करते हैं. कम से कम ये संतोष तो है की बाकी विदेशी लुटेरों की तरह ये भी विदेशी हैं. क्योंकि जब कोई राजा और कोड़ा और कलमाड़ी जैसा अपना ही हाथ मरता है तो ज्य्यादा बहुत ज्यादा दुःख होता है. बैसे फिर भी कहता चलूँ की आराशन तो संबिधान बनते समय ही बना दिया गया था. और सभी जानते थे की यह ब्रहामाष्ट्र  है जो चलने के बाद कभी बापस नहीं आता.


  हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी

----------


## pooja

अब वो समय आ गया है कि देश की युवा पीढ़ी इतिहास पुरुषो के बारे में उपलब्ध सरकारी साहित्य से अलग पढ़कर जानकारी हासिल करे और फिर किसी ठोस आधार पर इतिहास पुरुषो का मूल्याङ्कन करे. यह भी ध्रुव सत्य है कि आने वाली पीढ़ी इतिहास पुरुषो का फिर से मूल्याङ्कन करेगी. और खुद फैसला करेगी कि नेताजी सुभाष, सरदार भगत सिंह, आज़ाद, विस्मिल, असफाक उल्ला खान, लाला लाजपत राय, तिलक आदि देश के आदर्श होंगे या गाँधी नेहरु राजवंश.
अगर समाचार पत्रों और मीडिया आदि पर गौर करें तो सरकार एवं काँग्रेस पार्टी उस राजीव गाँधी का गुणगान करने में लगी दिखती है जिनका नाम १९८४ के सिख दंगे, बोफोर्स घोटाले, बीस हज़ार से ज्यादा मौतों के जिम्मेदार एंडरसन आदि को भगाने आदि विषयों पर आता है. 
शास्त्री जी भी उसी काँग्रेस में थे लेकिन कोई उन्हें काँग्रेसी उन्हें अपना आदर्श बनाएगा ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता. काँग्रेस के किसी पोस्टर को उठा कर देखिये, उसमे नेहरु राजवंश ही दिखेगा, पटेल या शास्त्री जैसा नेता नहीं. काँग्रेस के पोस्टरों पर प्रियंका बढेरा भी खूब दिखती है लेकिन देश और काँग्रेस के लिए उनका योगदान आज तक नहीं दिखा. मीडिया में राहुल का ग्लैमर भी खूब बिकता है, लेकिन देश और समाज के लिए उनका योगदान सिर्फ नौटंकी से आगे नहीं दिखता. जिसमें कभी किसी दलित के यहाँ भोजन तो कभी खाली टोकरी और गद्देदार जूते पहनकर मेहनत करने का नाटक ही दिखता है. काँग्रेस पार्टी आज देश में भ्रष्टाचार और चाटुकारिता की पर्याय बन चुकी है. 
देश की आजादी के इतने वर्षों के बाद भी देश के समस्त संसाधनों पर यही मुट्ठी भर लोग कुंडली मार कर बैठे हुए हैं और जनता के एक बड़े हिस्से को दो जून भरपेट रोटी भी नसीब नहीं. आम जनता मंहगाई से त्रस्त है, मिलावट का धंधा जोरों पर है. जिस देश में दूध दही की नदियाँ बहती थी वहाँ कोई भी वस्तु शुद्ध मिलने का भरोसा नहीं. 
हमारा देश सोने की चिड़िया था, है और आगे भी रहेगा, लेकिन जरूरत है उसे लुटेरों से बचा कर रखने की.
देश को पहले मुस्लिम आक्रमणकारियों ने लूटा, फिर गोरे अंग्रेजों ने और अब काले अँगरेज़ और उनके चाटुकार लूट रहें हैं. राष्ट्रमंडल खेलों के आयोजन से सम्बंधित विभिन्न घोटाले इसका ताज़ा प्रमाण हैं कि सोने की चिड़िया के पंख किस कदर लूटे जा रहें हैं.
देश के इतिहास पर गौर करें तो ज्यादातर समस्यायें काँग्रेस की गलत नीतियों की देन है, देश के सामने विकराल रूप में खड़ी कश्मीर समस्या भी हमारे देश के अदूरदर्शी भाग्यविधाताओं की देन है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *आखिरी  बात  ये   गुरु जी ! की  आप   सभी  को मालूम  होगा  की  आज़ादी  के  समय   प्रधानमंत्री  पद   के  बहुत   सारे  योग्य  उमीदवार  थे  जो  नेहरु   से  बहुत  अच्छे  प्रधानमंत्री   साबित  होते .नेहरु  इसलिए  चूने  गए  क्यूंकि  गाँधी  जी  का  सुप्पोर्ट   उन्ही  के  पास  था . तो  अगर  गाँधी  जी   की  ताकत  से  हमें  आज़ादी  का   लाभ  मिला  तो  उनकी  गलती  की  कीमत  भी  तो  हमी  को   चुकानी  होगी  .अस्तित्व  गुलाब के साथ कांटे भी देता है. वैसे आप अपने पडोसी देस को  देखिये अभी किस रसातल में पहुँच गया है.तो यह एक सक्षम नेतृत्व की ही देंन   है.ऊपर तो देखिये हिन् लेकिन निचे भी तो देखिये की हम कहाँ हो सकते थे.  जिन्ना जी भी तो अंग्रेजियत के सौकीन थे लेकिन नेहरु विलग ही थे .*


आपकी इस बात से कम से कम में  तो सहमत नहीं की गांधीजी के प्रयासों से हमे आज़ादी मिली गाँधी जी जो कारनामा करके गए हे उस का परिणाम हमे भुगतना पड़ रहा हेउन्होंने कहा था की ''हिन्दुस्तान का बंटवारा होगा तो मेरी लाश पर होगा ''फिर कैसे हमारे अखंड भारत के टुकड़े हो गए  हमारी आने वाली  पीढ़ी सही सच से रु ब रु हो ये अति आवश्यक हे आप सही कह रहे हैं नेहरु विलग ही थे जो प्रधानमंत्री बन्ने के बाद अपने कपडे धुलने के लिए पेरिस भेजते थे पडोसी देश कान्हा रसातल में चला गया हे वो तो हमे नित्य नियम से हमारे देश को रसातल में भेजने की तयारी में लगा रहता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

> अब वो समय आ गया है कि देश की युवा पीढ़ी इतिहास पुरुषो के बारे में उपलब्ध सरकारी साहित्य से अलग पढ़कर जानकारी हासिल करे और फिर किसी ठोस आधार पर इतिहास पुरुषो का मूल्याङ्कन करे. यह भी ध्रुव सत्य है कि आने वाली पीढ़ी इतिहास पुरुषो का फिर से मूल्याङ्कन करेगी. और खुद फैसला करेगी कि नेताजी सुभाष, सरदार भगत सिंह, आज़ाद, विस्मिल, असफाक उल्ला खान, लाला लाजपत राय, तिलक आदि देश के आदर्श होंगे या गाँधी नेहरु राजवंश.
> अगर समाचार पत्रों और मीडिया आदि पर गौर करें तो सरकार एवं काँग्रेस पार्टी उस राजीव गाँधी का गुणगान करने में लगी दिखती है जिनका नाम १९८४ के सिख दंगे, बोफोर्स घोटाले, बीस हज़ार से ज्यादा मौतों के जिम्मेदार एंडरसन आदि को भगाने आदि विषयों पर आता है. 
> शास्त्री जी भी उसी काँग्रेस में थे लेकिन कोई उन्हें काँग्रेसी उन्हें अपना आदर्श बनाएगा ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता. काँग्रेस के किसी पोस्टर को उठा कर देखिये, उसमे नेहरु राजवंश ही दिखेगा, पटेल या शास्त्री जैसा नेता नहीं. काँग्रेस के पोस्टरों पर प्रियंका बढेरा भी खूब दिखती है लेकिन देश और काँग्रेस के लिए उनका योगदान आज तक नहीं दिखा. मीडिया में राहुल का ग्लैमर भी खूब बिकता है, लेकिन देश और समाज के लिए उनका योगदान सिर्फ नौटंकी से आगे नहीं दिखता. जिसमें कभी किसी दलित के यहाँ भोजन तो कभी खाली टोकरी और गद्देदार जूते पहनकर मेहनत करने का नाटक ही दिखता है. काँग्रेस पार्टी आज देश में भ्रष्टाचार और चाटुकारिता की पर्याय बन चुकी है. 
> देश की आजादी के इतने वर्षों के बाद भी देश के समस्त संसाधनों पर यही मुट्ठी भर लोग कुंडली मार कर बैठे हुए हैं और जनता के एक बड़े हिस्से को दो जून भरपेट रोटी भी नसीब नहीं. आम जनता मंहगाई से त्रस्त है, मिलावट का धंधा जोरों पर है. जिस देश में दूध दही की नदियाँ बहती थी वहाँ कोई भी वस्तु शुद्ध मिलने का भरोसा नहीं. 
> हमारा देश सोने की चिड़िया था, है और आगे भी रहेगा, लेकिन जरूरत है उसे लुटेरों से बचा कर रखने की.
> देश को पहले मुस्लिम आक्रमणकारियों ने लूटा, फिर गोरे अंग्रेजों ने और अब काले अँगरेज़ और उनके चाटुकार लूट रहें हैं. राष्ट्रमंडल खेलों के आयोजन से सम्बंधित विभिन्न घोटाले इसका ताज़ा प्रमाण हैं कि सोने की चिड़िया के पंख किस कदर लूटे जा रहें हैं.
> देश के इतिहास पर गौर करें तो ज्यादातर समस्यायें काँग्रेस की गलत नीतियों की देन है, देश के सामने विकराल रूप में खड़ी कश्मीर समस्या भी हमारे देश के अदूरदर्शी भाग्यविधाताओं की देन है.


 सही कहा मित्र आज़ादी मिलने के बाद हमारे पास सब कुछ था जिससे हम अपने देश का सही विकास कर सकते थे पर गलत नीतियों और राजनितिक स्वार्थों के चलते हम म कई मामलों में पीछे रह गए उस समय इनकी पार्टी को बहुमत मिलता था किसी प्रकार का विपक्षी पार्टी का बहुत ज़यादा दबाव इन पर नहीं होता था अगर आज़ादी के बाद सही मायनों में और सच्चे दिल से  इस परिवार और उसकी राजनितिक पार्टी अपना अपना काम किया होता तो माइक्रोसोफ्ट और गूगल जैसे नाम शायद भारत की दें होते क्योंकि सफलता के लिए सही तकनीक और समझ चाहिये होती हे जो अभी तक के किसी सत्ता धरी में दिखाई नहीं दी(गिने चुने नामों को छोड़ कर )

----------


## Ranveer

भाइयों अगर आपलोगों में ईमानदारी  है तो इन लोगों का भी पर्दाफाश   करें -
अटल बिहारी बाजपेयी ..श्यामा प्रसाद मुख़र्जी....लाल कृष्ण आडवानी
बाल ठाकरे ...राज ठाकरे ..
लालू ..रामविलास ...नितीश
मायावती ....ममता बेनर्जी .....जयललिता ...शरद पवार ..आदि आदि


यहाँ पर डोन जी ने जो भी तथ्य रखा है उसमे बहुत बातें सही है और बहुत बातें पूरी तरह से फ़ालतू .

मै यहाँ किसी का विरोध और समर्थन करने नहीं आया
पर किसी के आमंत्रण पर मुझे  आना पडा
पर इतना बता रहा हूँ की इन तथ्यों से कोई विशिष्ट जानकारी नहीं मिलती
मुझे ये बातें    '' मसालेदार बातों  ''  का संग्रह लग रहा है
आम जनता इन मसालेदार बातों को जानकारी समझ लेती है ( अनजाने में )
आपलोगों से निवेदन करूंगा की कई ऐसे  मुद्दे हैं देश में जिन पर बहस होनी चाहिए और नहीं हो रही है
ये मुद्दे है-
जातिवाद
नक्सलवाद
साम्प्रदाइकता
छुआछूत
आरक्षण
मानवाधिकार ...आदि आदि
अगर आपलोग देशभक्ति दिखाना चाहतें हैं तो इन मुद्दों पर कुछ राय रखें ताकि कुछ नए विचार निकलकर सामने आये ..
आगे आपलोगों की मर्जी ..

----------


## sangita_sharma

धन्यवाद रणवीर जी  आपने मेरे निवेदन का मान रख कर इस सूत्र पर आ कर अपना मत रखा

----------


## sangita_sharma

> भाइयों अगर आपलोगों में ईमानदारी  है तो इन लोगों का भी पर्दाफाश   करें -
> अटल बिहारी बाजपेयी ..श्यामा प्रसाद मुख़र्जी....लाल कृष्ण आडवानी
> बाल ठाकरे ...राज ठाकरे ..
> लालू ..रामविलास ...नितीश
> मायावती ....ममता बेनर्जी .....जयललिता ...शरद पवार ..आदि आदि
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर डोन जी ने जो भी तथ्य रखा है उसमे बहुत बातें सही है और बहुत बातें पूरी तरह से फ़ालतू .
> यहाँ पर मौजूद प्रविष्टियों से मुझे किसी भी व्यक्ति में दूरदर्शिता नहीं दिखती 
> ...


 आपने सही कहा हे की कुछ बातें पूरी तरह से निरर्थक हे पर ये बाते  हमे सोचने पर मजबूर तो करेगी  हमारे अन्तर्वासना के सदस्य जिन्होंने भी इस सूत्र को पड़ा हे वो सब ई .वि. ऍम का बटन दबाने से पूर्व इन बातों चाहे १ पल के लिए सही याद तो करेंगे

----------


## Ranveer

> आपने सही कहा हे की कुछ बातें पूरी तरह से निरर्थक हे पर ये बाते  हमे सोचने पर मजबूर तो करेगी  हमारे अन्तर्वासना के सदस्य जिन्होंने भी इस सूत्र को पड़ा हे वो सब ई .वि. ऍम का बटन दबाने से पूर्व इन बातों चाहे १ पल के लिए सही याद तो करेंगे


*हा  हा हा
सही कहा आपने
लेकिन मुझे लगता है जनता को समझ पाना इतना आसान नहीं है
खैर कुछ बदलाव तो होना ही चाहिए पर सभी के सभी तो एक ही थाली के चट्टे- बट्टे हैं
*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*मित्र बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है इसके लिए आपको बधाई देना चाहता हूँ 
शयद  इस देश को एक क्रांति की जरूरत है और वो क्रांति आएगी और जरुर आएगी 
जब इनका पाप का घरा भर जायगा तब कोई न कोई महापुरुष इनका नस कर देगा 
क्या बताएं दोस्त गुसा तो बहुत आता है जब सुनते है की भारत का सबसे जयादा पैसा विदेशों में है और govt कुछ नहीं कर रही है 
एक बार फिर सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद्  *

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी


*मैडम  जी  ! यहाँ  पर "  जानने "  से   मेरा  मतलब  था  उनका  कॉमन  सेन्से . या  फिर  आप  दूरदर्शिता  कह  सकती   हैं   पर  आप  जरा   

सोचिये  कोई  अपने  आराम  को  हराम होने देगा  . जबकि  वोह  ही  बहुमत (जन    संख्या ) में  हमेशा  रहे .और  लोकतंत्र  का  आदर्श वातावरण  

हो  .जवाब  है  असंभव . यह  तो  कोई  भी  सोच  सकता  है . तो  जिसने  उतना   बड़ा  संबिधान  बना  दिया  क्या  वोह  नहीं  इस  बात   को   

जनता  होगा .  मेरे फिर से प्रार्थना है की रिजर्वेसन  को फॉर्म पे मत ली  जय . नहीं तो सूत्र का मजा ख़राब होने में बक्त नहीं लगेगा. क्योंकि ये  मुद्दा हर भारतियों से जुदा है और हर भारतीय अभी इतने परिपकव्प्य नहीं हैं  की जाती से उपर देस को समझें. जाती , देस के मुकाबले ज्यादा नजदीक पड़ती है.*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

[quot] हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने  निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही  थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार  बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक  अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया  था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत  सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी  जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी [\quot]

*किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो  संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की  कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की  अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला  व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या  हुआ  ये आप सब  जानते है ...... हत्या !
                     अगर उनका संविधान  लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग  होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था  संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी  उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो  रहा है ! 
*

----------


## pooja

*किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या हुआ ये आप सब जानते है ...... हत्या !
अगर उनका संविधान लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो रहा है ! 
*[/QUOTE]

सत्ता हस्तांतरण एवं उसमे की गई राष्ट्र विरोधी भयंकर नीतियों के बारे में अधिक जानकारी हेतु निम्न लिंक पर जाये और वह भी अपने विचार व्यक्त करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4505

----------


## pooja

> [quot] हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी [\quot]
> 
> *किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या हुआ ये आप सब जानते है ...... हत्या !
> अगर उनका संविधान लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो रहा है ! 
> *


*सत्ता हस्तांतरण एवं उसमे की गई राष्ट्र विरोधी भयंकर नीतियों के बारे में अधिक जानकारी हेतु निम्न लिंक पर जाये और वह भी अपने विचार व्यक्त करे* 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4505*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *मित्र बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है इसके लिए आपको बधाई देना चाहता हूँ 
> शयद  इस देश को एक क्रांति की जरूरत है और वो क्रांति आएगी और जरुर आएगी 
> जब इनका पाप का घरा भर जायगा तब कोई न कोई महापुरुष इनका नस कर देगा 
> क्या बताएं दोस्त गुसा तो बहुत आता है जब सुनते है की भारत का सबसे जयादा पैसा विदेशों में है और govt कुछ नहीं कर रही है 
> एक बार फिर सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद्  *


*बंधू   यही  तो  हमारा  दुर्भाग्य  है . पहले  हम    धृत-रास्त्र  के  तरह  चुप - चाप  सब  होते  हुए  देखते  है  और उसके विकास में  अपना * 
*
*
*अमूल्य  सहयोग  भी  देते  हैं   और  पानी   जब  सर  से  उप्पेर  हो जाता   है  तब   :- सब  चोर  हैं  , सब  चोर  हैं  का नारा लगाते * 
*
*
*hain  
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> [quot] हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने  निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही  थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार  बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक  अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया  था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत  सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी  जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी [\quot]
> 
> 
> *किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो  संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की  कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की  अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला  व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या  हुआ  ये आप सब  जानते है ...... हत्या !
>                      अगर उनका संविधान  लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग  होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था  संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी  उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो  रहा है ! 
> *


*चाचा जी हम और आप तथ्यों में उलझे रहिये बाकि जिसे जो करना था वो कर के चला गया. वैसे ये मेरा आखिरी निवेदन था और में रिजर- वेसन  पे और नहीं बोलूँगा क्योंकि अब सूत्र भटकना सुरु हो गया है.*वैसे एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा  की अगर सत्य , तथ्य नाम के डब्बे में पूरी तरह अत जाता तो दुनिया में कभी कोई किसी से ठगा नहीं जाता. जय हिंद

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*आप लोगों के स्पिरिट को सलाम करते हुए कुछ फूल पेश कर रहा हूँ.*
*
*
*हो गई है पीर पर्वत-सी पिघलनी चाहिए
इस हिमालय से कोई गंगा निकलनी चाहिए

आज यह दीवार, परदों की तरह हिलने लगी
शर्त थी लेकिन कि ये बुनियाद हिलनी चाहिए

हर सड़क पर, हर गली में, हर नगर, हर गाँव में
हाथ लहराते हुए हर लाश चलनी चाहिए

सिर्फ हंगामा खड़ा करना मेरा मकसद नहीं
मेरी कोशिश है कि ये सूरत बदलनी चाहिए

मेरे सीने में नहीं तो तेरे सीने में सही
हो कहीं भी आग, लेकिन आग जलनी चाहिए
*

*:- दुष्यंत कुमार*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पूजा जी ऐसा लगता है की निरर्थक आपसी बहस से सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक रहा है ! आपका कार्य बेहद सराहनीय है, किन्तु सूत्र का मुख्य विषय अवश्य ध्यान में रखिये तो ही सूत्र सार्थक हो पायेगा !*

----------


## pooja

> *पूजा जी ऐसा लगता है की निरर्थक आपसी बहस से सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक रहा है ! आपका कार्य बेहद सराहनीय है, किन्तु सूत्र का मुख्य विषय अवश्य ध्यान में रखिये तो ही सूत्र सार्थक हो पायेगा !*


तभी तो मैंने दुसरे सूत्र का लिंक दिया सुनील जी , उस सूत्र की बातो को यहाँ पोस्ट नहीं किया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> [quot] हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने  निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही  थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार  बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक  अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया  था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत  सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी  जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी [\quot]
> 
> *किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो  संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की  कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की  अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला  व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या  हुआ  ये आप सब  जानते है ...... हत्या !
>                      अगर उनका संविधान  लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग  होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था  संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी  उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो  रहा है ! 
> *


चाचा जी मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हू

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *चाचा जी हम और आप तथ्यों में उलझे रहिये बाकि जिसे जो करना था वो कर के चला गया. वैसे ये मेरा आखिरी निवेदन था और में रिजर- वेसन  पे और नहीं बोलूँगा क्योंकि अब सूत्र भटकना सुरु हो गया है.*वैसे एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा  की अगर सत्य , तथ्य नाम के डब्बे में पूरी तरह अत जाता तो दुनिया में कभी कोई किसी से ठगा नहीं जाता. जय हिंद


इसलिए मैं एक सूत्र बनाने जा रहा हू " भारत के सविधान निर्माता -- डॉ. भीम राव राम जी आंबेडकर "

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> इसलिए मैं एक सूत्र बनाने जा रहा हू " भारत के सविधान निर्माता -- डॉ. भीम राव राम जी आंबेडकर "


*सर जी ! अब क्यों इनको कठघरे में ला रहे हो .पहले नेहरु जी पर तो सब को एक मत होने दो |*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*विषय से सम्बंधित कोई तर्क देने की  तो आपसे उम्मीद थी ही नहीं रणवीर जी* *और वही आपने किया! मेरी उम्मीद पर पूरी तरह खरे उतरे!* *!  जबकि हर कोई इस सूत्र का विषय स्पष्ट देख सकता है कि नेहरु के परिवार के  बारे में है तो इस सूत्र में उसी से सम्बंधित बात ही की जाएगी!
और ये जो बाकी लोगों का आपने नाम लिया है , उनकी बारी भी जल्दी ही आयेगी  इसी फोरम  पर, बशर्ते कि किसी सदस्य विशेष को परेशानी न हो जाये अपने महान  नेता का नाम सुनकर! हाँ अटल बिहारी की पोल खोलने के लिए आपको ही कष्ट उठाना  पड़ेगा क्यूंकि मेरी नज़र में वो एक इमानदार इंसान हैं और मैं तो उन्हें  गाँधी और नेहरु से तो ज्यादा जी बेहतर मानता हूँ केरेक्टर के मामले में! हा  हा


बातें सही लगी या फालतू उससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता लेकिन हमेशा की तरह आपने  अपने विचारों का कोई कारण नहीं दिया! दूरदर्शिता की बात को थोडा सा विस्तृत  कर पाएंगे क्या आप? इतिहास की बात हो रही है, हर सदस्य कह रहा है कि  भविष्य बचाओ और आपको सिर्फ दूरदर्शिता की ही कमी लगी! हा हा 

आपने ये सलाह तो देदी कि इस मुद्दे पर बहस होनी चाहिए, उसके बारे में बात होनी चाहिए, लेकिन खुद आपने अपनी प्रविष्टि में कोई एक भी उत्पादकता वाली बात कही? माफ़ करना लेकिन सलाह और मशविरा देने वाले लोगों की न तो कमी है भारत में और न ही जरुरत!


हर बार की तरह बुरा मत मनाना रणवीर जी, लेकिन अगर कहने को कुछ न हो तो  व्यर्थ में कुछ नहीं कहा करते! आपने मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ पढ़कर अपने  व्यक्तिगत विचार दे दिए और आपकी प्रविष्टि पढ़कर मेरे मन में जो विचार आये,  वो मैंने दे दिए! 
(अब इस बात को रेपुटेशन से न जोड़ा जाये!)*



> भाइयों अगर आपलोगों में ईमानदारी  है तो इन लोगों का भी पर्दाफाश   करें -
> अटल बिहारी बाजपेयी ..श्यामा प्रसाद मुख़र्जी....लाल कृष्ण आडवानी
> बाल ठाकरे ...राज ठाकरे ..
> लालू ..रामविलास ...नितीश
> मायावती ....ममता बेनर्जी .....जयललिता ...शरद पवार ..आदि आदि
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर डोन जी ने जो भी तथ्य रखा है उसमे बहुत बातें सही है और बहुत बातें पूरी तरह से फ़ालतू .
> यहाँ पर मौजूद प्रविष्टियों से मुझे किसी भी व्यक्ति में दूरदर्शिता नहीं दिखती 
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई इस  तथाकथित सहनशीलता  को कायरता समझा जाता है ! हम क्यूँ इंतज़ार करें किसी साले के सुधरने का!  भाई गलत काम करने के बाद सजा मिलनी ही चाहिए! भगवान् तो सजा देगा ही! लेकिन  भाई इस सूत्र का मकसद सिर्फ इन सब लोगों के चेहरे का नकाब उतारना था! अगर  किसी भी सदस्य को ये सूत्र पढने के बाद सच का पता लगता है तो अभी के लिए  उसी में संतुष्टि है!

और जैसा कि आपने कहा , इन काले चेहरे वालो का भन्दा तो फूटेगा ही! बिलकुल ठीक है!


सुधर जायेंगे तो तर जायेंगे, वरना कुछ दिनों बाद सत्ता से उतर जायेंगे!*






> * भाई साहब ! भारत का इतिहास देखो | हमने यवनों ,शकों ,हूणों जैसी कई बर्बर जातिओं को अपने में समेत लिया और उन्हें अपने में मिला लिया.जबकि उन्होंने ने हमारी बहुत बुरी दुर्गति की थी | हमारी इसी सहनशीलता का परिणाम है की हम हर किसी के सुधरने का इंतज़ार , दशकों तक करते हैं और कुछ भी झेल जाते हैं. यह आदत हममे बहुत उरी तरह घुला-मला है , आज भी यही चल रहा है और हम उन्हें (गाँधी परिवार ) को सुबुधि आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.*





> *समय सब का हिसाब - किताब बराबर कर देता है. उनके किसी न किसी पीढ़ी को तो कीमत चुकानी ही पड़ेगी. जब सद्दाम हुसैन नहीं बच पाया तो ये कौन से टोप हैं .*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> man-vakil ji aur sima ji aap dono hi antarvasna ke bahut acche sadasy ho aap kanha is don king ki baaton me aa gaye isne abhi tak koi subut tho pesh kiya nahi jo iski baaton ko sach saabit kar sake kori baate hi baate kar raha he ye sabut tho de koi





> kya kahna caahte ho tum apne sutr me ki inki paarty ko vot mat do tumne kisi dusri party se paisa khaya he kya inko nicha dikhane ke liye sab jagha vanshvaad he aur sajagha apna jeb bharne ki koshish karte he log tho ye



*अब मन-वकील और सीमा जी का तो वो ही बेहतर बता सकते हैं भाई जी! मैं सिर्फ  इतना कहूँगा कि अगर आपने सूत्र सही से पढ़ा है तो आपको लगभग हर प्रविष्टि  में कोई न कोई सोर्स जरूर मिलेगा! और ऐसी बातों को छिपाने के लिए इस परिवार  ने कोशिश बहुत की है! मुझे फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर आप मुझे किसी दूसरी   पार्टी का कार्यकर्ता मानते हैं, लेकिन इस परिवार के नाम पर मैं थूकता हूँ! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *दोस्तों ये जो विरोधाभास यहाँ चल रहा है उसका कोई अंत नहीं है ! ये सूत्र  किसी विरोधी पार्टी ने पैसा देकर या किसी के छवि ख़राब करने के लिए नहीं  बनाया गया है ! ये सभी पार्टिया एक ही थेली के चट्टे बट्टे है इनका कुर्सी  के सिवा दूसरा धर्म नहीं है ! हम केवल ये बताने की कोशिश कर रहे है क़ि  गौरव भारत का अतीत जो स्वर्णिम है अब इन विदेशी ताकतों के हाथ में चला गया  है और ये नयी पीढ़ी को अपने द्वारा रचा गया इतिहास पढ़ा रहे है जिसका उस  स्वर्णिम अतीत से कोई नाता नहीं है ! मैंने जितना शोध इस पर किया है वो  काफी चौकाने वाला है क़ि जो इतिहास हम पढ़ रहे है वो तो बना बनाया है  पुन्रचित है वास्तविकता तो कुछ और ही है अभी में उन पर पक्के सबूत हासिल  कर  रहा हूँ ताकि अपनी बातो पर में ही नहीं झुटलाया जा सकूँ ! 
> ये जो बाते इस परिवार के बारे में यहाँ कही जा रही है वो बिलकुल सत्य है  अगर आपको यकीं न हो तो आप एम् ओ मथाई क़ि पुस्तक पढ़ सकते है जो अब  प्रतिबंदित  है ! आपको अगर पुस्तक मिल भी जाये तो हो सकता है आपको उसमे वो  भाग ना मिले जो मथाई और इंदिरा क़ि अंतरंगता पर लिखा गया है और भी बहुत से  बातें है उसमे लेकिन कांट छांट वाली पुस्तक भी आपको मिले तो उसमे बहुत सारी  जानकारी आपको प्राप्त हो जाएगी इस परिवार के बारें में 
> आप १४ नवम्बर को बाल दिवस बनाते है यानि बच्चो का role Model  "नेहरु" वो  नेहरु जो खुद एक बहुत बड़ा व्यसनी था क्या आप चाहेंगे क़ि आपकी संतान का  role  मॉडल के व्यसनी हो 
> अंत में एक विडियो का लिंक दे रहा हूँ जरा इस ख़ानदान की वर्तमान पीढ़ी को देखे
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=4.mp4
> 
> **"कुछ समय और बचा है इनके पास यदि अब भी सम्हाल जाये तो ठीक वर्ना अंत तो आ ही चुका है "*





> [quot] हम आराख्शन के इतिहास को जाने बिना ही उस पर बोलने लगते हे भीम राव जी ने  निचले तबकों को आरक्षण संविधान बन्ने के केवल ६ साल बाद तक देने की बात कही  थी उस आरक्षण को हमारे इन्ही वंशानुगत सताधारियों ने अपना राजनितिक हतियार  बना लिया और इस ब्रह्मास्त्र वे समय समय पर अपनाते रहते हे आपने अपनी एक  अन्य प्रविष्ठी में कहा हे की इन्होने हमारे देश के लिए विकास काबिज बोया  था तो में कहना चाहूंगी की सत्ता और पैसा हाथ में होने के बाद इन वंशानुगत  सताधारियों ने साड़ी मिल्क चोकलेट हजम करने के बाद थोड़ी सी लोलीपोप हमारी  जनता के हाथों में पकड़ा दी [\quot]
> 
> *किस संविधान की बात कर रही है वो जो अंबेडकर ने लिखा था ? अंबेडकर ने जो  संविधान लिखा वो तो आज तक लागू ही नहीं हुआ है ये संविधान हुबहू ब्रिटेन की  कॉपी है ! भीम राव अंबेडकर पहले एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिन्होंने कहा था की  अगर ये संविधान (जो अभी भारत या कहे इंडिया का है) लागू हुआ तो में पहला  व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाऊंगा ! इसके बाद क्या  हुआ  ये आप सब  जानते है ...... हत्या !
>                      अगर उनका संविधान  लागू हो जाता तो आज तस्वीर कुछ अलग  होती ! ये नाटक उस समय के कुछ सत्ता लोलुप नेताओ द्वारा किया गया था  संविधान निर्माण का क्यों की संधि यानि सत्ता हस्तांतरण की जो शर्ते थी  उसके अनुसार वही होना था जो वो यानि ब्रिटेन चाहता था ! और आज भी वही हो  रहा है ! 
> *



*बंधू आप हम सबको उन सभी तथ्यों से अवगत करवाएं जो अब तक इस सूत्र में छूट  गए हैं! भगवान् से प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि आप जिन सबूतों पर काम कर रहे हैं,  उनमें सफल हों.. किसी भी तरह कि अगर कोई मदद मैं कर पाऊं तो मेरा सोभाग्य  होगा!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

_सभी से यही आशा की जाती है! जिस इतिहास को हम जानते हैं वो इतिहासकारों ने नहीं बल्कि इन परिवार के चमचों ने बनाया है!_ 




> हम भी अपनी आने वाली पीढ़ी को सच से अवगत करवाएंगे मैंने अपने कई जाने वालो और मित्रों सहेलियों को आपके इस सूत्र को कॉपी करके प्रेषित किया हे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*गाँधी को भी महान बनना था और नेहरु तो था ही सत्ता का लोभी! देश को बेच  दिया इन्होने! बाकी के भारतीय गाँधी की शर्म कर गए! जिस गाँधी ने जान-बूझ  कर अहिंसा का बहाना बनके भाई भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव को फंसी पे चड़ने  दिया! साला दुश्मन की मौत के बारे में सोचकर भी आम आदमी सिहर उठता है , इस  आदमी की आत्मा कैसे मान गयी उन तीन वीरों को फांसी होने देने में!

और नेहरु का तो नाम आते ही बरबस ही गलियां निकलती हैं अब मुह से!* 


> *आखिरी  बात  ये   गुरु जी ! की  आप   सभी  को मालूम  होगा  की  आज़ादी  के  समय   प्रधानमंत्री  पद   के  बहुत   सारे  योग्य  उमीदवार  थे  जो  नेहरु   से  बहुत  अच्छे  प्रधानमंत्री   साबित  होते .नेहरु  इसलिए  चूने  गए  क्यूंकि  गाँधी  जी  का  सुप्पोर्ट   उन्ही  के  पास  था . तो  अगर  गाँधी  जी   की  ताकत  से  हमें  आज़ादी  का   लाभ  मिला  तो  उनकी  गलती  की  कीमत  भी  तो  हमी  को   चुकानी  होगी  .अस्तित्व  गुलाब के साथ कांटे भी देता है. वैसे आप अपने पडोसी देस को  देखिये अभी किस रसातल में पहुँच गया है.तो यह एक सक्षम नेतृत्व की ही देंन   है.ऊपर तो देखिये हिन् लेकिन निचे भी तो देखिये की हम कहाँ हो सकते थे.  जिन्ना जी भी तो अंग्रेजियत के सौकीन थे लेकिन नेहरु विलग ही थे .*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बटवारा तो किया ही , साथ ही अपने पास से पैसे तक दिलवाए गए ! सिर्फ इसलिए  कि मुस्लिम नेता को भागिदार न बनाना पड़े और पुरे देश पर अकेले ही राज हो  इनका, घटिया सोच! जिस वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने पुरे देश को एक झंडे के नीचे खड़ा  कर दिया, उसको बच्चों की  हिंदी की पाठ्य-पुस्तक में जगह मिली और ये लोग  अमर हो गए! नेहरु और इसकी बेटी इंदिरा ने हर बार गलत फैसले लिए! नेहरु ने  बिना सोचे समझे बेवकूफों कि तरह पाकिस्तान के साथ युद समाप्ति की घोषणा  करदी और सयुंक्त राष्ट्र में कश्मीर को विवादस्पद क्षेत्र घोषित करके हमेशा  के लिए झगडे का कारण छोड़ गया! 

थूकता हूँ मैं इस खानदान पर!* 


> आपकी इस बात से कम से कम में  तो सहमत नहीं की गांधीजी के प्रयासों से हमे आज़ादी मिली गाँधी जी जो कारनामा करके गए हे उस का परिणाम हमे भुगतना पड़ रहा हेउन्होंने कहा था की ''हिन्दुस्तान का बंटवारा होगा तो मेरी लाश पर होगा ''फिर कैसे हमारे अखंड भारत के टुकड़े हो गए  हमारी आने वाली  पीढ़ी सही सच से रु ब रु हो ये अति आवश्यक हे आप सही कह रहे हैं नेहरु विलग ही थे जो प्रधानमंत्री बन्ने के बाद अपने कपडे धुलने के लिए पेरिस भेजते थे पडोसी देश कान्हा रसातल में चला गया हे वो तो हमे नित्य नियम से हमारे देश को रसातल में भेजने की तयारी में लगा रहता हे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब उस इमरजेंसी की बात करते हैं जिसे इंदिरा गाँधी ने भारत में घोषित कर दिया था!* 
*इसका कारण कुछ और ही था! हुआ ये कि 12 जून 1975, इलाहाबाद उच्च न्यायालय ने पाया  कि इंदिरा गाँधी ने अपने चुनाव अभियान के दोरान सरकारी मशीनरी का जमकर  दुरूपयोग किया था और इसके लिए उसे दोषी करार दे दिया गया! उच्च न्यायालय ने इंदिरा गाँधी के उस चुनाव को अवैद घोषित कर दिया और इंदिरा को लोक-सभा की सीट से हटा दिया !*
*यही  नहीं अदालत ने इंदिरा गाँधी को 6 साल तक कोई भी चुनाव लड़ने पर प्रतिबंद  लगा दिया! उधर जी पी की  अगुवायी में  देश ने एक अंगडाई लेली थी!  कोंग्रेसियों को लगा कि विपक्ष के तेवर सरकार के खिलाफ साजिश है! इंदिरा को  लगा कि अदालत का फैसला उनके खिलाफ साजिश है और विपक्ष को लगा कि इंदिरा कि  नीतियाँ देश के खिलाफ साजिश हैं! 25 और 26 जून 1975 की रात देश पर  इमरजेंसी थोप दी गयी! 
 इससे ठीक पहले इंदिरा ने किसी को भी भरोसे में नहीं  लिया! 
न ही संसद में इस पर चर्चा हुई और न ही केबिनेट की मीटिंग में इसका  उल्लेख हुआ! इंदिरा गाँधी ने इमरजेंसी लगाने से पहले भारतीय संविधान को ताक  पर रख दिया! 
केबिनेट उनसे अनजान थी, यहाँ तक की तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति  फखरूदीन अली अहमद को भी धोखे में रखकर उनसे हस्ताक्षर ले लिए गए! 

कानून ये  कहता है कि पहले केबिनेट डिसीज़न हो, फिर राष्ट्रपति देश में आपातकालीन  लागु कर सकता है! लेकिन इस औरत ने राष्ट्रपति से मिलकर उन्हें समझाया और  उन्हें इस बात पर* *मना** लिया कि आप दस्तखत कर दीजिये, केबिनेट को सुबह मना  लेंगे, जोकि पूरी तरह गैर-क़ानूनी था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*देश में इमरजेंसी होते ही  सभी बड़े बड़े नेताओं को जहाँ थे, वहीँ से गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया! मिडिया कि  स्वतंत्रता भी जाती रही! अख़बारों में सिर्फ सरकारी घोषणाओं को छापने का  दबाव था!*
*धर-पकड़ और आरोपी बनाने का ऐसा सिलसिला चला, कि आम लोग तो क्या अदालतें भी स्तब्द रह गयी!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इनकी  बेशर्मी देखिये, 


**इलाहाबाद विश्वविद्यालय के एक प्रोफेस्सर रघुवंस थे,  उन्हें गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया! आरोप लगाया गया कि वो रेल की पटरियां तोड़ रहे  थे! जब उनको कोर्ट में पेश किया गया तो देखा गया कि वो तो दोनों हाथों से  अपंग थे, वो रेल कि पटरी को छू भी नहीं सकते थे, उखाड़ना तो दूर की बात है! * 
 *पटना में तपेश्वर गाँधी को पकड़ा गया! आरोप लगे गया कि नोबतपुर में  रेलवे पटरियां उखाड़ रहे थे और इंदिरा गाँधी के नाम पर मुर्दाबाद के नारे  लगा रहे थे! कमाल की बात देखिये,इस पर अदालत में तपेश्वर जी बोले कि साब  बड़ा अच्छा होता अगर मैं नोबतपुर में रेलवे की पटरी उखाड़ पता, क्यूंकि  नोबतपुर में तो रेलवे लाइन ही नहीं थी उस समय तक!* 
 *बरेली के एक  कार्यकर्ता वीरेंदर (पक्का नहीं पता नाम का) के उँगलियों के नाखून उखड दिए  गए! वाराणसी में जवाहर प्रसाद नाम के कार्यकर्ता पर कुत्ते छोड़ दिए गए थे!  मकसद सिर्फ ये था कि बाकी के कार्यकर्ताओं के नाम बताओ और बताओ कि वो सब  कहाँ छुपे हुए हैं!*
 *       एक कार्यकर्ता पर आरोप लगा कि भारत माता कि जय और इंदिरा गाँधी मुर्दाबाद के नारे लगा रहा था, जबकि वो कार्यकर्ता गूंगा था!*

 * 25  जून 1975  से 21  मार्च 1977  तक  21 महीनों तक देश ने इमरजेंसी का दंश झेला!* 

 * बदलते वक़्त के साथ लोकतंत्र ने फिर करवट ली और लोगों ने बता दिया कि  हिन्दुस्तान में लोकतंत्र की जडें कितनी गहरी हैं! 

संसद में कोंग्रेस के  सदस्यों की संख्या 350  से घटकर 153 रह गयी! 
कोंग्रेस को उत्तर प्रदेश,  पंजाब, हरयाणा, दिल्ली और बिहार में एक भी सीट नहीं मिली! 
खुद इंदिरा गाँधी  रायबरेली और उसका बेटा संजय अमेठी से चुनाव हार गए ! जनता पार्टी कि  अगुवाई में बनी नयी सरकार ने आपातकाल के दोरान लिए फैसलों की जाँच के लिए  एक आयोग गठित कर दिया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस बारे में यदि कोई सदस्य ज्यादा जानता है तो कृपया और विस्तार करें!*

----------


## pooja

भारत के लोकतांत्रिक इतिहास में आपातकाल के 21 महीने ऐसे है जो भुलाए नहीं जा सकते। 1974 में स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी जयप्रकाश नारायण ने अपना बनवास तोड़कर फिर से लोक मोर्चा की कमान संभाली थी। जेपी ने गुजरात में नौजवानों के आंदोलन को अपना समर्थन दिया था। उसी तर्ज पर उन्होंने बिहार के नौजवानों को आगे बढ़ने का आह्वान किया था। मई 1974 में भारत के रेल मजदूरों ने जोरदार आंदोलन कर भारत सरकार के लिए मुश्किलें खड़ी कर दी थीं। 1971 के चुनाव में दो-तिहाई बहुमत से जीतने वाली इंदिरा गांधी की सरकार पर चौतरफा हमले शुरू हो गए थे। रायबरेली से 1971 में इंदिरा गांधी के खिलाफ समाजवादी राजनारायण चुनाव तो हार गए थे, लेकिन उन्होंने इलाहाबाद हाईकोर्ट में चुनाव याचिका के जरिए इंदिरा गांधी की जीत को चुनौती दे डाली थी। इंदिरा गांधी के बेटे संजय गांधी सरकारी आशीर्वाद से निजी क्षेत्र में सस्ती और स्वदेशी कार बनाने का गुड़गांव में कारखाना लगा रहे थे। इस पर भारत की संसद में भी प्राय: गरमाहट होती थी कि सरकारी साधनों का दुरुपयोग कर प्रधानमंत्री का बेटा निजी कार बनाने का कारखाना लगा रहा है। बंसीलाल की हरियाणा सरकार ने कारखाना लगाने के लिए दो सौ एकड़ जमीन आवंटित कर दी थी। 
दो तिहाई बहुमत के अहंकार और कमजोर विपक्ष के कारण इंदिरा गांधी ने जेपी के नेतृत्व में चलने वाले आंदोलन की भी परवाह नहीं की, बल्कि उनके व्यक्तित्व पर ही प्रहार करती रहीं। मजदूर, किसान, नौजवान-सभी सरकार के खिलाफ उठ खड़े हुए थे। पार्टी पर इंदिरा गांधी का पूरा वर्चस्व था। उन्होंने सुप्रीम कोर्ट में भी तीन न्यायाधीशों की वरिष्ठता की उपेक्षा कर अपनी पसंद के एएन रे को भारत के मुख्य न्यायाधीश के पद पर प्रतिष्ठित कर दिया था। 1969 में भारत के राष्ट्रपति पद पर कांग्रेस के अधिकृत उम्मीदवार को दरकिनार कर अपने मनमाफिक व्यक्ति को देश के सर्वोच्च पद पर प्रतिष्ठित किया था और राज्यों में मुख्यमंत्री की नियुक्ति भी मनमाने ढंग से होने लगी। 1971 से 1975 का इतिहास बताता है कि एक दल का एकतरफा बहुमत लोकतंत्र की समाप्ति का अध्याय भी लिख सकता है। इतिहास की चाल निराली होती है। व्यक्ति और समूह कितना भी शक्तिशाली हो, इतिहास की आंधी से कोई नहीं बच सकता। साधारण व्यक्ति का प्रयास भी चट्टानी सत्ता को धराशायी कर सकता है। इलाहाबाद हाईकोर्ट के जज जगमोहन लाल सिन्हा ने अदालत के कठघरे में सर्वाधिकार प्राप्त प्रधानमंत्री इंदिरा गांधी से सैकड़ों प्रश्न किए। जागरूक और साहसी विपक्ष ने इंदिरा गांधी को मजबूर कर गुजरात की विधानसभा भंग कराकर नया जनादेश लेने के लिए बाध्य किया। वहां संपूर्ण विपक्ष की एकता कायम कर चट्टानी कांग्रेस की हुकूमत को चुनौती दी गई। मई 1975 में इलाहाबाद हाईकोर्ट ने चुनाव याचिका पर सुनवाई पूरी कर निर्णय की तारीख निश्चित कर दी। 
12 जून, 1975 को हाईकोर्ट के जज ने अपने ऐतिहासिक फैसले में इंदिरा गांधी के रायबरेली चुनाव को गैर-कानूनी घोषित कर दिया। इस फैसले से पूरे देश में हड़कंप मच गया। इसी बीच गुजरात विधानसभा के चुनाव में जनता मंच को 182 में से 87 सीटों पर जीत मिली। कुछ आजाद उम्मीदवारों को लेकर लगभग 100 सीटे कांग्रेस विरोधियों को मिलीं। इन दो घटनाओं ने भारत के सत्ता प्रतिष्ठान में खलबली मचा दी। इलाहाबाद हाईकोर्ट ने इंदिरा गांधी को छह वर्षो तक चुनाव लड़ने के अयोग्य घोषित कर दिया था। 1971-74 के कालखंड में कांग्रेस सर्वाधिक अनुशासित पार्टी के रूप में बदल गई थी। इंदिरा गांधी की वंदना ही कांग्रेसियों का एकमात्र ध्येय रह गया था, लेकिन उच्च न्यायालय के फैसले के बाद दल में नेतृत्व परिवर्तन की सुगबुगाहट शुरू हो गई। 17 जून, 1975 को दिल्ली के रामलीला मैदान में एक संयुक्त विशाल सभा आयोजित की गई, जिसमें भाकपा के अलावा सभी दलों के नेता आए थे। उनके आग्रह के बावजूद जयप्रकाश उस सभा में नहीं आए। उनका कहना था कि देश में लोकतंत्र की रक्षा के लिए सभी गैर-कांग्रेसी दल एक हो जाएं। जनता की भीड़ इतिहास के नए अध्याय को लिखने को आतुर थी। इंदिरा गांधी ने इलाहाबाद हाईकोर्ट के फैसले के खिलाफ सर्वोच्च न्यायालय के अवकाश प्राप्त जज के यहां अपील कर दी। जज ने सशर्त स्थगन दे दिया। इंदिरा गांधी संसदीय बहस में हिस्सा ले सकती थीं, लेकिन मतदान में भाग लेने पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया गया। विपक्ष और पार्टी, दोनों ओर से इंदिरा गांधी के सत्ता छोड़ने की मांग तेज होने लगी। सरकार के वरिष्ठ सदस्य जगजीवन राम और गृहमंत्री यशवंत राव चह्वाण आदि अपनी दावेदारी पेश करने लगे। 
25 जून को 4 बजे सुप्रीम कोर्ट का फैसला आया। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने कुछ शर्र्तो के साथ हाईकोर्ट के फैसले पर रोक लगा दी थी। सुप्रीम कोर्ट के फैसले का स्वागत करते हुए इंदिरा गांधी को कुर्सी छोड़ देने की सलाह दी गई थी। रात को 12.30 बजे इमरजेंसी लग गई सभी समाचार माध्यमों, समाचार पत्रों पर सेंसरशिप कानून लागू हो गया। सरकारी खबरों के अलावा कोई खबर जारी नहीं की जा सकती थी। विपक्ष के सभी बड़े नेता गिरफ्तार हो चुके थे। सड़कों पर सन्नाटा पसरा रहा था। 
1977 में चुनाव की घोषणा होने के बाद ही गिरफ्तारी और दमन से मुक्ति मिली। देश में फिर से लोकतंत्र की गाड़ी पटरी पर आई। लोकतंत्र का काला अध्याय खत्म हो गया था। देश ने फिर से आजादी में सांस ली। इसके बाद हुए आम चुनाव में जनता पार्टी दो-तिहाई बहुमत से जीतकर आई, लेकिन चंद महीने में उस दौर को भूल गई। कुर्सी के लिए मारी-मारी शुरू हो गई। जनहित के मुद्दे गौण हो गए। 33 महीने में देश को नए चुनाव का बोझ ढोना पड़ा। एक बार फिर यह साबित हो गया कि इतिहास में धक्का खाने वाले इतिहास से सबक नहीं लेते।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कमाल का काम करते हो पूजा जी! बहुत अच्छे! भगवान् आपको खुश रखे!*

----------


## sukhveer

mafi chahta hoon bhai magar kya sach mein azaadi ****hi  laya tha.


> *आखिरी  बात  ये   गुरु जी ! की  आप   सभी  को मालूम  होगा  की  आज़ादी  के  समय   प्रधानमंत्री  पद   के  बहुत   सारे  योग्य  उमीदवार  थे  जो  नेहरु   से  बहुत  अच्छे  प्रधानमंत्री   साबित  होते .नेहरु  इसलिए  चूने  गए  क्यूंकि  गाँधी  जी  का  सुप्पोर्ट   उन्ही  के  पास  था . तो  अगर  गाँधी  जी   की  ताकत  से  हमें  आज़ादी  का   लाभ  मिला  तो  उनकी  गलती  की  कीमत  भी  तो  हमी  को   चुकानी  होगी  .अस्तित्व  गुलाब के साथ कांटे भी देता है. वैसे आप अपने पडोसी देस को  देखिये अभी किस रसातल में पहुँच गया है.तो यह एक सक्षम नेतृत्व की ही देंन   है.ऊपर तो देखिये हिन् लेकिन निचे भी तो देखिये की हम कहाँ हो सकते थे.  जिन्ना जी भी तो अंग्रेजियत के सौकीन थे लेकिन नेहरु विलग ही थे .*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *गाँधी को भी महान बनना था और नेहरु तो था ही सत्ता का लोभी! देश को बेच  दिया इन्होने! बाकी के भारतीय गाँधी की शर्म कर गए! जिस गाँधी ने जान-बूझ  कर अहिंसा का बहाना बनके भाई भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव को फंसी पे चड़ने  दिया! साला दुश्मन की मौत के बारे में सोचकर भी आम आदमी सिहर उठता है , इस  आदमी की आत्मा कैसे मान गयी उन तीन वीरों को फांसी होने देने में!
> 
> और नेहरु का तो नाम आते ही बरबस ही गलियां निकलती हैं अब मुह से!*


*महाभारत  के बाद अंत में पांडव स्वर्ग की ओर जाते हैं  हिमालय के रास्ते से. ५ पांडव और एक द्रोपदी पहाड़ पे चढाई शुरू करते हैं. एक ऊंचाई पे पहुँचने के बाद सबसे पहले द्रोपदी गिर जाती है. इसका कारन बताया जाता है की द्रोपदी को अर्जुन पे और पांड्वो से ज्यादा प्रेम था.कुछ ऊपर जाने के बाद क्रमशः नकुल और सहदेव गिरते हैं . एक को अपने रूप पे घमंड था. और ऊपर जा कर भीम की बारी आती है , उन्हें लगता था की वोह गदा में सर्ब श्रेष्ठ है. आगे बढकर अर्जुन  गिरते हैं उन्हें संसार में अपने जैसा धनुर्धर कोई नहीं लगता था . एक मात्र युधिस्ठिर ही स्वर्ग तक पहुँच पाते हैं. जिसे डार्विन ने :" SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST"      कहा है .                          
जीवन का गणित भी कुछ ऐसा ही है. अपनी योग्यता और सामर्थ्य के अनुसार हम सभी ऊंचाई पर पहुंचतें हैं पर अप्निकिसी ग्रंथि के कारन बिच में ही गिरना पढता है. जो पूर्णत निष्कलंक होता है उसी की यात्रा पूरी होती है.
दूसरी बात ये है की सचिन को लीजिये. उनकी कोई भी एक -दो पारी जिसके कारन देस हरा हो. तो इस कारन हम उनके अब तक के सफ़र पे उंगली नहीं उठा सकते.
सत्य तो यह है की भगत सिंह ने कभी नहीं कहा की गाँधी के कारन में मर रहा हूँ. उन्होंने तो जेल से भागने से भी इनकार कर दिया था जबकि साड़ी व्यवस्था हो चुकी थी. सभी अपना - अपना रोले निभाते है. की जैसा किरदार उनको मिलता है.
ये हमेशा याद रखिये की :-" सभी सयाने एक मत ". ये तो हमारी अल्प बुद्धि है की हमें अंतर नज़र आता है. जैसे पानी और बर्फ तत्वः एक है (जैसा किरदार उन्हें मिला है ) बाकि उनके बिच कंफ्लिक्ट नहीं होता. और अगर होता टोवे कभी महान नहीं बन पाते.
जिस तरह आप गति कर रहेई हैं, तो अप तथ्यों के जंगल मं भटकते रह जायेंगे. आपके बिचार हमेश update होते रहेंगें और किसी निष्कर्ष पे ज्य्यादा समय तक नहीं टिक पाएंगे  .

jab व्यक्तित्य बहुत बड़ा और व्यापक हो जाता  है तो वो सिर्फ तथ्यों के मशाल से पूरी तरह नहीं दीखता.और हम गैर समझ कर जातें हैं.

*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *गाँधी को भी महान बनना था और नेहरु तो था ही सत्ता का लोभी! देश को बेच  दिया इन्होने! बाकी के भारतीय गाँधी की शर्म कर गए! जिस गाँधी ने जान-बूझ  कर अहिंसा का बहाना बनके भाई भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव को फंसी पे चड़ने  दिया! साला दुश्मन की मौत के बारे में सोचकर भी आम आदमी सिहर उठता है , इस  आदमी की आत्मा कैसे मान गयी उन तीन वीरों को फांसी होने देने में!
> 
> और नेहरु का तो नाम आते ही बरबस ही गलियां निकलती हैं अब मुह से!*


ये  तो चापलूसी , बेबकूफी और भेड़-चाल  की परिधि  से बहार आते हैं . अपने दिमाग पे जोर दाल के सोचिये की इन्हें ऐसा क्या दिखा जो हम जैसे लोगों को नहीं दीखता. अपने देस में भी बहुत सारे ऐसे लोग हैं |

“Generations to come will scarce believe that such a one as this ever in flesh and blood walked upon this earth.”
Tribute to ****hi
 Albert Einstein

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *भाई इस  तथाकथित सहनशीलता  को कायरता समझा जाता है ! हम क्यूँ इंतज़ार करें किसी साले के सुधरने का!  भाई गलत काम करने के बाद सजा मिलनी ही चाहिए! भगवान् तो सजा देगा ही! लेकिन  भाई इस सूत्र का मकसद सिर्फ इन सब लोगों के चेहरे का नकाब उतारना था! अगर  किसी भी सदस्य को ये सूत्र पढने के बाद सच का पता लगता है तो अभी के लिए  उसी में संतुष्टि है!
> 
> और जैसा कि आपने कहा , इन काले चेहरे वालो का भन्दा तो फूटेगा ही! बिलकुल ठीक है!
> 
> 
> सुधर जायेंगे तो तर जायेंगे, वरना कुछ दिनों बाद सत्ता से उतर जायेंगे!*


*अगर सहन सिलता आपको कायरता लगती है तो यह तो हमने सदियों से किया है . अब तो समस्या और उलघ गयी . कायरों के संतानों में अब गरम खून कौन डालेगा.
अब तो लाल किला कभी मर्दानी भासा नहीं बोलेगा. आपका इंतजार अनंत हो गया अब .
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> _सभी से यही आशा की जाती है! जिस इतिहास को हम जानते हैं वो इतिहासकारों ने नहीं बल्कि इन परिवार के चमचों ने बनाया है!_


*सर जी ! तो यह कैसे माने की आप जहाँ से तथ्य लाते हैं उनमे उनका कोई हाथ नहीं, जिन्हें लाख चाहने पर भी चापलूसी का मौका नहीं मिला.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *बटवारा तो किया ही , साथ ही अपने पास से पैसे तक दिलवाए गए ! सिर्फ इसलिए  कि मुस्लिम नेता को भागिदार न बनाना पड़े और पुरे देश पर अकेले ही राज हो  इनका, घटिया सोच! जिस वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने पुरे देश को एक झंडे के नीचे खड़ा  कर दिया, उसको बच्चों की  हिंदी की पाठ्य-पुस्तक में जगह मिली और ये लोग  अमर हो गए! नेहरु और इसकी बेटी इंदिरा ने हर बार गलत फैसले लिए! नेहरु ने  बिना सोचे समझे बेवकूफों कि तरह पाकिस्तान के साथ युद समाप्ति की घोषणा  करदी और सयुंक्त राष्ट्र में कश्मीर को विवादस्पद क्षेत्र घोषित करके हमेशा  के लिए झगडे का कारण छोड़ गया! 
> 
> थूकता हूँ मैं इस खानदान पर!*


*गाँधी जैसे सूरज पे यह राहू जैसे ग्रहण हैं पर क्या किया जाई , अस्तितव्य की यही  व्यवस्था है | हर सूरज पे राहू फयदा उठता है.इसमें नयी बात क्या है.
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*गुरु जी ! तो यहाँ का रास्ता ही जैसे भूल गए हैं | बच्चों के मार्गदर्शन के लिए आपको आगे आना चाहिए .*

----------


## sukhveer

sahi kaha aapne ****hi suraj hi tha,ek aag ka gola,jisne apne aas paas ke sabhi sehyogion ko bhasam kar diya.jo sahi mein desh ke liye kurban hue unhe sarphire naujwano ka giroh bataya,bhagat singh ne ****hi se kabhi koi sikwa nahi jataya kyonki unko ****hi se koi umeed nahi thee.ek aur baat is suraj ne apna prakash rail se bahar fekne se pehle kyon nahi dikhaya ,mere khayal se agar ****i ne kuch kiya bhi hai tou sirf apna badla liya hai,naki fight for freedom.


> *गाँधी जैसे सूरज पे यह राहू जैसे ग्रहण हैं पर क्या किया जाई , अस्तितव्य की यही  व्यवस्था है | हर सूरज पे राहू फयदा उठता है.इसमें नयी बात क्या है.
> *

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *गाँधी को भी महान बनना था और नेहरु तो था ही सत्ता का लोभी! देश को बेच  दिया इन्होने! बाकी के भारतीय गाँधी की शर्म कर गए! जिस गाँधी ने जान-बूझ  कर अहिंसा का बहाना बनके भाई भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव को फंसी पे चड़ने  दिया! साला दुश्मन की मौत के बारे में सोचकर भी आम आदमी सिहर उठता है , इस  आदमी की आत्मा कैसे मान गयी उन तीन वीरों को फांसी होने देने में!
> 
> और नेहरु का तो नाम आते ही बरबस ही गलियां निकलती हैं अब मुह से!*


*वैसे  आप  अब  हमारे  मित्र  भी   बन  चुके  हैं . तो  थोड़े  अधिकार  के   साथ  में  आपसे  निवेदन  करना  चाहूँगा .
पहली  बात  ये  की   अगर  आप  अपने  मनं  में  धरना  बना  चुके  हैं  तब  तो  कोई  बात  नहीं .
पर    अगर  आप   सत्य  को   उसके  मूल   स्वरुप  में  पाना  चाहते  हैं . अगर  आप  में  तुर्कों -  कुतर्को  या  फिर  तथ्यों  के  माया  जल  से  

निकलकर  छितिज     के  पार  देखने  की  इच्छा  और  अबकाश  दोनों  हो . क्यूंकि    आप    जानते  हैं  की  तर्क   ऐसा  धेला   है   की   उससे  कोई  भी  

किसी   को   भी   लहूलुहान  कर  सकता   हैं .जैसे   धोबी  ने  भगवन  राम  को  किया  जबकि  सभी  जानते  हैं   की   सत्य  क्या  था .(सीता  जी  

निर्दोष  थी ) .
हाँ  तो  मैं  कह  रहा  था  की  आप  कम  से  कम  एक  बार  बिनना  किसी  पूर्वाग्रह  के  और  (विवेक  और  अनुभव ) रुपी  तीसरी  

आँख  को  खोलकर  गाँधी  की   औतोबिओग्रफ्य  माय  एक्स्प्रिम्न्त  with truth को  पढ़ें .

मेरा  अनुभव  है  की  आपको  अपने  सारे  सवालों  के  जवाब   मिल  गायेंगे . और  अगर  पढ़  चुके  हैं  तो  एक  बार  और  पढ़ें . अपने  

आप  के  लिए  आप  इतना  कर  सकते  हैं .

देखिये  पूर्व  के  जीवन  में   गाँधी  जी  को  मैंने  भी  खूब  गालियाँ  दी  हैं , कई   गंधिबदियों  को  अपने  तर्कों  से  लहुलुहान 

किया  है . भगत  सिंह  और  नाथूराम  के  कन्धों  पे  बंदूख  रख  के  बहुत  गोलियां  गाँधी   को  मारी  हैं .

लेकिन  अबकी  स्ताथि यह  है  की  गाँधी  को  मैं  महामानव  समझता  हूँ .  नेहरु  को   धान   के  खेत  में  उपजा  हुआ  घास  समझता 

हूँ . जो  की  प्रकृति   की  ही  व्यवस्था  है .क्यूंकि   आप  कितने  भी  साबधान  रहो  कैसा  भी  खाद डालो , उसे  नहीं  रोक  सकते .

योग्यता  यह  है  की   देस  को  परिवार  समझ  के  ,कल्पना  करें  की  आप  ऐसे  पिता  हैं  जिनके  बेटों   का  नाम  हिन्दू , मुस्लिम , सिख  

,और  इसी , है . इस  सूत्र  को  ध्यान  में  रख   कर   इस  किताब  को  पढ़ें  तो  मेरे  हिसाब  से  मनं  की  साड़ी  गाँठ  खुल  जाएगी .
बाकि  इस्वर  की  मर्ज़ी .

*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*जरा सोचो साहब ! गुलामी और लुटने के अलाबा पिछले १००० सालो में हमने एक ही काम किया अपने आप को बटने का . लुटेरे आते गए लुट -ते  गए . मुग़ल आये तो गुलाम बना कर ही रखा. जरा औरंगजेब की ज्यदिती देखो यार. जब ऐसा लग रहता की क्रांति इस देस की हवा , मिटटी ,पानी किसी में नहीं है. तुम सोचो यार मुट्ठी भर अँगरेज़ ने हमें गुलाम बना  लिया.
जब खून रगों  में बर्फ बन बैठा था. गुलामी खानदानी या पिदिगत पेशा बन गया था. समाज में जात -पांत, उंच नीच इत्यादि संस्कार बरगद जैसे बिशाल होकर हमारे में में वज्र की तरह अचल हो गए थे. उस समय मेंन भारतियों को एकजुट करके , आन्दोलन करबा दिया वोह भी एक जन्म के अन्दर ही | चमत्कार और किसको कहते हैं साहब. आजाद होने के बाद भी अपने देस के नेता , अपने लोगों के बिच ,अपने ही लोगों को किसी ठोस मुद्दे  के बिरुद्ध खड़ा तक नहीं कर पते.एक आदमी और क्या चाहते हो यार | वोह भी बिना देस से कुछ लिए हुए |*

----------


## sukhveer

ye kitab ****hi ne khud likhi hai,aur kabhi kisi ne khud ko bhi bura kaha hai,


> *वैसे  आप  अब  हमारे  मित्र  भी   बन  चुके  हैं . तो  थोड़े  अधिकार  के   साथ  में  आपसे  निवेदन  करना  चाहूँगा .
> पहली  बात  ये  की   अगर  आप  अपने  मनं  में  धरना  बना  चुके  हैं  तब  तो  कोई  बात  नहीं .
> पर    अगर  आप   सत्य  को   उसके  मूल   स्वरुप  में  पाना  चाहते  हैं . अगर  आप  में  तुर्कों -  कुतर्को  या  फिर  तथ्यों  के  माया  जल  से  
> 
> निकलकर  छितिज     के  पार  देखने  की  इच्छा  और  अबकाश  दोनों  हो . क्यूंकि    आप    जानते  हैं  की  तर्क   ऐसा  धेला   है   की   उससे  कोई  भी  
> 
> किसी   को   भी   लहूलुहान  कर  सकता   हैं .जैसे   धोबी  ने  भगवन  राम  को  किया  जबकि  सभी  जानते  हैं   की   सत्य  क्या  था .(सीता  जी  
> 
> निर्दोष  थी ) .
> ...

----------


## sukhveer

mein bhi sochta hoon kal canadian parliment ke bahar charkha laike baithoon,aur unko ye country chodne ki maang rakhoon,because ye bhi gore hai ,ye country bhi unka nahi hai ,baisicly ye country red indians ka hai ,hope ke woh chale jaenge,agar chale gye tou sabse pehle aapko soochit karna aapna dharm samjhoonga.


> *जरा सोचो साहब ! गुलामी और लुटने के अलाबा पिछले १००० सालो में हमने एक ही काम किया अपने आप को बटने का . लुटेरे आते गए लुट -ते  गए . मुग़ल आये तो गुलाम बना कर ही रखा. जरा औरंगजेब की ज्यदिती देखो यार. जब ऐसा लग रहता की क्रांति इस देस की हवा , मिटटी ,पानी किसी में नहीं है. तुम सोचो यार मुट्ठी भर अँगरेज़ ने हमें गुलाम बना  लिया.
> जब खून रगों  में बर्फ बन बैठा था. गुलामी खानदानी या पिदिगत पेशा बन गया था. समाज में जात -पांत, उंच नीच इत्यादि संस्कार बरगद जैसे बिशाल होकर हमारे में में वज्र की तरह अचल हो गए थे. उस समय मेंन भारतियों को एकजुट करके , आन्दोलन करबा दिया वोह भी एक जन्म के अन्दर ही | चमत्कार और किसको कहते हैं साहब. आजाद होने के बाद भी अपने देस के नेता , अपने लोगों के बिच ,अपने ही लोगों को किसी ठोस मुद्दे  के बिरुद्ध खड़ा तक नहीं कर पते.एक आदमी और क्या चाहते हो यार | वोह भी बिना देस से कुछ लिए हुए |*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> ye kitab ****hi ne khud likhi hai,aur kabhi kisi ne khud ko bhi bura kaha hai,


bhai साहब किताब को ध्यान से पढो तो क्या कितना सुच और झूट है ये अपना विवेक से पता लग जाता है.जैसे आदमी किसी की झूट को समझ जाता है.

----------


## raj sharma

ha boss mera manna hai ki mr narendra modi ko pm banana chahiye

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> ye kitab ****hi ne khud likhi hai,aur kabhi kisi ne khud ko bhi bura kaha hai,


bhai साहब किताब को ध्यान से पढो तो क्या कितना सुच और झूट है ये अपना विवेक से पता लग जाता है.जैसे आदमी किसी की झूट को समझ जाता है.

----------


## sukhveer

****hi ek vakil tha ,uaur ek vakil janta hai ki jooth ko kaise sach bana ke pesh karna hai.


> bhai साहब किताब को ध्यान से पढो तो क्या कितना सुच और झूट है ये अपना विवेक से पता लग जाता है.जैसे आदमी किसी की झूट को समझ जाता है.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> mein bhi sochta hoon kal canadian parliment ke bahar charkha laike baithoon,aur unko ye country chodne ki maang rakhoon,because ye bhi gore hai ,ye country bhi unka nahi hai ,baisicly ye country red indians ka hai ,hope ke woh chale jaenge,agar chale gye tou sabse pehle aapko soochit karna aapna dharm samjhoonga.


तो आप ही बताएं किसके बन्दुक की गोली ने आज़ादी दिलवाई . में जानना चाहता हूँ

----------


## sukhveer

aapke ghar ke bahar ek admi charkha le ke baitha hai aur doosra gun le ke ,dono aapko ghar chodne ko kehte hai,ab aap hi batae ki aap kiske pressure mein ghar chodenge,please answer practicaly.


> तो आप ही बताएं किसके बन्दुक की गोली ने आज़ादी दिलवाई . में जानना चाहता हूँ

----------


## sukhveer

kargil mein bhi charkha bhej dete.


> तो आप ही बताएं किसके बन्दुक की गोली ने आज़ादी दिलवाई . में जानना चाहता हूँ

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> ****hi ek vakil tha ,uaur ek vakil janta hai ki jooth ko kaise sach bana ke pesh karna hai.


*सर जी ! इसका  मतलब कोई भी वकील आपकी आँखों में धुल झोंक सकता है | फिर तो आपकी सिक्षा - दीक्षा और विवेक की कोई कीमत  नहीं लगाते  आप  
*

----------


## sukhveer

yahi tou hum aapse keh rahe hai ki aap sirf woh dekhte ho jo ****i chata tha ki aap dekhe,education and knowledge ki keemat ko pehchaniye.


> *सर जी ! इसका  मतलब कोई भी वकील आपकी आँखों में धुल झोंक सकता है | फिर तो आपकी सिक्षा - दीक्षा और विवेक की कोई कीमत  नहीं लगाते  आप  
> *

----------


## sukhveer

****hi ka ek roop uspe chapi letest kitab mein bhi dekhne ka kasht karen.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

अब जब बात चल ही गयी है गाँधी की तो एक पुस्तक का जिक्र में भी करना  चाहूँगा की असलियत क्या थी .... *उस पुस्तक का नाम है "रंगीला गाँधी"
मूल लेखक है एल ०आर० बाली तथा अनुवादक है   सूर्यकांत शर्मा "भीम  पत्रिका publications जालंधर ने ये पुस्तक निकली थी* 
लगता है की नियमो के विरुद्ध होने के कारन ये प्रविष्टि हटाई भी जा सकती है फिर भी आप सिक्के का दूसरा पहलु भी देख ले

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> ****hi ka ek roop uspe chapi letest kitab mein bhi dekhne ka kasht karen.


*सर जी ! अपने ध्यान नहीं दिया मैं लिखा है की अगर आप अपनी धरना बना चुके हैं तो मेरी यह सलाह आपके लिए नहीं है . क्योंकि जो टहनी मुद गयी सो मुद गयी. पर अगर आप में सत्य जानने की तीब्र इच्छा हो और दिमाग इतना तेज़ हो की पक्ष और बिपक्ष दोनों तरफ से दिए जाने बाले तर्कों में आपको कुछ अधूरापन नज़र आता हो और साथ में अपने चश्मे से दुनिया देखने की चाहत हो और अगर आपका दिमाग सिर्फ तथ्यों का गुलाम न होकर सभी खिड़कियों को खुला रखता हो .तो यात्रा सुरु करने के लिए ये अच्छा जगह हो सकता है.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*बाकी सबका मालिक एक है.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> अब जब बात चल ही गयी है गाँधी की तो एक पुस्तक का जिक्र में भी करना  चाहूँगा की असलियत क्या थी .... *उस पुस्तक का नाम है "रंगीला गाँधी"
> मूल लेखक है एल ०आर० बाली तथा अनुवादक है   सूर्यकांत शर्मा "भीम  पत्रिका publications जालंधर ने ये पुस्तक निकली थी* 
> लगता है की नियमो के विरुद्ध होने के कारन ये प्रविष्टि हटाई भी जा सकती है फिर भी आप सिक्के का दूसरा पहलु भी देख ले


*चाचा जी जिस पेड़ पे फल होते है उसी पे पत्थर चलतें हैं. और जो पेड़ उपयोगी होता है काटा भी उसी को जाता है दबाई बनाने के लिए. ये तो हम पे है की किसी में हम क्या देखते हैं . कहाबत भी है :- जैसी दृष्टि वैसी सृष्टि " और गाँधी जी का फेन हूँ तो अहिंसा परम धरम .मेरे तरफ से तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी .इसलिए सूत्र बंद करने की कामना न करें .यही प्रार्थना है*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *चाचा जी जिस पेड़ पे फल होते है उसी पे पत्थर चलतें हैं. और जो पेड़ उपयोगी होता है काटा भी उसी को जाता है दबाई बनाने के लिए. ये तो हम पे है की किसी में हम क्या देखते हैं . कहाबत भी है :- जैसी दृष्टि वैसी सृष्टि " और गाँधी जी का फेन हूँ तो अहिंसा परम धरम .मेरे तरफ से तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी .इसलिए सूत्र बंद करने की कामना न करें .यही प्रार्थना है*


*अहिंसा परमो धर्म की बात करते हो आप गाँधीवादी  लेकिन क्या आपको पता है की  द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के समय इन महान गाँधी जी ने ही सेनिको की भर्ती करवाई  थी सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस जो की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ जंग में उतरे थे उन्ही सुभास  के खिलाफ जो खुद भी भारत की आजादी चाहता है 
लिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ है लेकिन अभी में कुछ खुल कर नहीं लिख सकता*

----------


## Ranveer

> *अहिंसा परमो धर्म की बात करते हो आप गाँधीवादी  लेकिन क्या आपको पता है की  द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के समय इन महान गाँधी जी ने ही सेनिको की भर्ती करवाई  थी सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस जो की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ जंग में उतरे थे उन्ही सुभास  के खिलाफ जो खुद भी भारत की आजादी चाहता है 
> लिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ है लेकिन अभी में कुछ खुल कर नहीं लिख सकता*



बात अगर महात्मा गांधी की आती है तो मै भी यहाँ पर कुछ कहना चाहूंगा -
यदि  इस हस्ती को समझना चाहतें हैं तो इनका जीवन का गहरा अध्ययन   करके देखें - बिना किसी पूर्वधारणा को बनाए 
मैंने भी  अपने जीवन में इस शख्श को बहुत भला बुरा कहा है पर जब इनके विचारों को समझा तब जाना की मेरी समझ बहुत छोटी थी 
मेरे ख्याल से हम सभी इन्हें गाली देतें हैं
तब तक जब तक की इन्हें समझ नहीं पाते 
आप भगवान् में भी दोष निकाल सकतें हैं 

मुझे नाराजगी नहीं होती जब कोई इनकी बुराई करता है 
पर मुझे दुःख जरुर पंहुचता है की कितने नासमझ हैं हम 
मैंने पूर्व में भी कई बातें कहीं हैं इस  विषय पर जिसमे  कई लोग उग्र हो उठे हैं 
मेरी माने तो थोड़ा सा.......बस थोड़ा सा ....गंभीरता से जानने का प्रयास करें इस शख्श के बारे में 
अगर तब भी पूर्व धारणा नहीं बदलती 
तो ठीक है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> बात अगर महात्मा गांधी की आती है तो मै भी यहाँ पर कुछ कहना चाहूंगा -
> यदि  इस हस्ती को समझना चाहतें हैं तो इनका जीवन का गहरा अध्ययन   करके देखें - बिना किसी पूर्वधारणा को बनाए 
> मैंने भी  अपने जीवन में इस शख्श को बहुत भला बुरा कहा है पर जब इनके विचारों को समझा तब जाना की मेरी समझ बहुत छोटी थी 
> मेरे ख्याल से हम सभी इन्हें गाली देतें हैं
> तब तक जब तक की इन्हें समझ नहीं पाते 
> आप भगवान् में भी दोष निकाल सकतें हैं 
> 
> मुझे नाराजगी नहीं होती जब कोई इनकी बुराई करता है 
> पर मुझे दुःख जरुर पंहुचता है की कितने नासमझ हैं हम 
> ...


*भाई साहब ! गाँधी ने बहुत सहा है तो हम भी सहेंगें . कम से कम ये गाँधी को गाली तो देते है .अच्छी बात ये है की  फल तो पेड़ में है . समय के साथ पाक जायेगा. आज तो ८बि का लड़का भी गाँधी को फर्ररेतेदार गालियाँ देता पर जब बड़े होने पर कुछ करने का समय आता है तब पता चलता है की गाँधी ने क्या कर दिया . इस भारत के मरे हुए सरीर में आत्मा फूकन दी और क्या चमत्कार चाहते तो आप . इतना तो भगवन भी नहीं करता.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *अहिंसा परमो धर्म की बात करते हो आप गाँधीवादी  लेकिन क्या आपको पता है की  द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के समय इन महान गाँधी जी ने ही सेनिको की भर्ती करवाई  थी सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस जो की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ जंग में उतरे थे उन्ही सुभास  के खिलाफ जो खुद भी भारत की आजादी चाहता है 
> लिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ है लेकिन अभी में कुछ खुल कर नहीं लिख सकता*


*अगर शुबश की दी हुई आज़ादी मिलती तो हम हर समस्या का समाधान , धरने पे बैठने के बजे ,बाहरी ताकतों से हाथ मिलकर तख्ता पलट कर करने की सोचते. सबाल ये नहीं है की कौन सही और कौन गलत है. जवाब यह है की सुभास तो अपने जैसे अकेले थे लेकिन उनके फोल्लोवेर्स उतने समझदार नहीं हो सकते , लेकिन रास्तातो उन्ही का चुनते. और इतिहास भरा पड़ा है की , मानाने बालों ने अपने गुरुओं के रास्तों का इस्तेमाल अपने स्वार्थों के लिए किया. आप कल्पना करें की अभी जो मुहीम भारस्ताचार के नाम पे चल रही है उसमे कुछ लोग चाइना का मदद लेते और कहते की श्हुबश  के रास्ते पर चल रहे हैं.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *अहिंसा परमो धर्म की बात करते हो आप गाँधीवादी  लेकिन क्या आपको पता है की  द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के समय इन महान गाँधी जी ने ही सेनिको की भर्ती करवाई  थी सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस जो की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ जंग में उतरे थे उन्ही सुभास  के खिलाफ जो खुद भी भारत की आजादी चाहता है 
> लिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ है लेकिन अभी में कुछ खुल कर नहीं लिख सकता*


अगर शुबश की दी हुई आज़ादी मिलती तो हम हर समस्या का समाधान , धरने पे बैठने के बजे ,बाहरी ताकतों से हाथ मिलकर तख्ता पलट कर करने की सोचते. सबाल ये नहीं है की कौन सही और कौन गलत है. जवाब यह है की सुभास तो अपने जैसे अकेले थे लेकिन उनके फोल्लोवेर्स उतने समझदार नहीं हो सकते , लेकिन रास्तातो उन्ही का चुनते. और इतिहास भरा पड़ा है की , मानाने बालों ने अपने गुरुओं के रास्तों का इस्तेमाल अपने स्वार्थों के लिए किया. आप कल्पना करें की अभी जो मुहीम भारस्ताचार के नाम पे चल रही है उसमे कुछ लोग चाइना का मदद लेते और कहते की श्हुबश  के रास्ते पर चल रहे हैं.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *अहिंसा परमो धर्म की बात करते हो आप गाँधीवादी  लेकिन क्या आपको पता है की  द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के समय इन महान गाँधी जी ने ही सेनिको की भर्ती करवाई  थी सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस जो की अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ जंग में उतरे थे उन्ही सुभास  के खिलाफ जो खुद भी भारत की आजादी चाहता है 
> लिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ है लेकिन अभी में कुछ खुल कर नहीं लिख सकता*


*जन्मजात कोई ज्ञानी पैदा नहीं होता यह धोका खा कर ही और झूटे आश्वासनों में फसकर और कुछ खोने के बाद ही रिश्ते को या सामने बाले को समझ पते हैं. बाद में क्या हुआ :-करो या मरो*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> ****hi ek vakil tha ,uaur ek vakil janta hai ki jooth ko kaise sach bana ke pesh karna hai.


*भाई साहब ! अक्ल का पेटेंट वकीलों के पास नहीं है .*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> kargil mein bhi charkha bhej dete.


*जब तोप और मिसाइल बेबस  होते  हैं  तब  भी अहिंसा   कारगर रहती है. आप सोचें  की किसी को अगर आपसे घर खली करवाना हो तो आप क्या पसंद करेंगे.की वोह आके आपसे बात करे . आप नहीं माने तो आपके सामने विनय पूर्वक हठ करे   या फिर आप ये पसंद करें की वो आके आपकी पिटाई कर दे. गंभीरता से सोचेइए तो चरखे और तोप का अंतर पता चल जायेगा.*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> अब जब बात चल ही गयी है गाँधी की तो एक पुस्तक का जिक्र में भी करना चाहूँगा की असलियत क्या थी .... *उस पुस्तक का नाम है "रंगीला गाँधी"
> मूल लेखक है एल ०आर० बाली तथा अनुवादक है सूर्यकांत शर्मा "भीम पत्रिका publications जालंधर ने ये पुस्तक निकली थी* 
> लगता है की नियमो के विरुद्ध होने के कारन ये प्रविष्टि हटाई भी जा सकती है फिर भी आप सिक्के का दूसरा पहलु भी देख ले


*धन्यबाद चाचा चौधरी  जी बहुत दिनों बाद  आपको देख कर अच्छा लगा ! कृपया उक्त पुस्तक के कुछ अंशों को यहाँ प्रस्तुत करें ! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*डेविल जी aap बहुत दिनों से नहीं दिखे इस सूत्र पर कहाँ हैं !*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*ये सूत्र अब टेनिस-कोर्ट बनता जा रहा है. आपको क्या लगता है :- don.king ji*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ऐसा है भाई, अहिंसा डरपोकों का एक अच्छा बहाना है! हाँ अहिंसा का नाम जपने वाले सभी डरपोक या कायर हों, ये मैं नहीं कहूँगा लेकिन ज्यादा कायर लोग ही इसका फायदा उठाते हैं! जो अपना काम लठ से निकलवा सकता है, उसे किसी के सामने गिडगिडाने की जरुरत नहीं है!* 


> *जब तोप और मिसाइल बेबस  होते  हैं ...... चरखे और तोप का अंतर पता चल जायेगा.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अगर सुभाष चन्द्र बोस जी की आजादी मिलती तो आपने जो जो बताया वो होता या नहीं, ये तो पता नहीं, लेकिन हाँ इन तथाकथित अहिंसा की दूकान लगाने वाले महा-पुरुषों का महत्व समाप्त जरुर हो जाता! फालतू का ड्रामा करके क्रेडिट ले जाने वालों के पिछवाड़े पे लात पड़ती! दुनिया के सामने सर उठा कर रहते और सरकार को कोई भी बहरी ताकत विवश नहीं कर सकती थी!* 


> *अगर शुबश की दी हुई आज़ादी मिलती तो हम हर समस्या का समाधान , धरने पे बैठने के बजे ,बाहरी ताकतों से हाथ मिलकर तख्ता पलट कर करने की सोचते. स.................... पर चल रहे हैं.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*रणवीर भाई और hexxx

 भाइयों , हम सब में से कोई भी ऐसा नहीं होगा जो बचपन से गाँधी या नेहरु से नफरत करता होगा! क्यूंकि बचपन में तो हमें ये पढाया ही नहीं गया! छोटे होते तो हम सब भी गाँधी और नेहरु को आदर देते आये हैं !
हमारी विचारधारा तो बदली ही अब जाकर है जब हमने गंभीरता से इन्हें जानने  का पर्यास किया!


और hexxxx भाई आपसे मैं क्या कहूँ! बहुत ही जबरदस्त भाषा शैली के साथ उन्म्दा उदाहरण! आपकी प्रविष्टि पढ़कर तो ऐसा लगता है जैसे तथाकथित गाँधी ही  डिक्टेट करवा रहा हो आपसे! हा हा लेकिन भाई आपके खुद की प्रविष्टियों के भावार्थ में अंतर देखा है मैंने! इस सूत्र में आपकी हर प्रविष्टि में अहिंसा का फ्लेवर होता है जबकि एक अन्य सूत्र में मैंने खुद आपको आवेश और जोशीले रूप से गरम दल जैसे विचार रखते देखा है! मैंने बहुत कोशिश की लेकिन अब मैं वो प्रविष्टि ढूंड नहीं पा रहा!

खैर छोडिये!* 


> *बात अगर महात्मा गांधी की आती है तो मै भी यहाँ पर कुछ कहना चाहूंगा -
> य........................
> मेरे ख्याल से हम सभी इन्हें गाली देतें हैं
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,स थोड़ा सा ....गंभीरता से जानने का प्रयास करें इस शख्श के बारे में 
> अगर तब भी पूर्व धारणा नहीं बदलती 
> तो ठीक है 
> *





> *चाचा जी जिस पेड़ पे फल होते है उसी पे पत्थर चलतें हैं. और जो पेड़ उपयोगी होता है काटा भी उसी को जाता है दबाई बनाने के लिए.... :- जैसी दृष्टि वैसी सृष्टि " और गाँधी जी का फेन हूँ तो अहिंसा परम धरम ..............प्रार्थना है*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *गाँधी जैसे सूरज पे यह राहू जैसे ग्रहण हैं पर क्या किया जाई , अस्तितव्य की यही  व्यवस्था है | हर सूरज पे राहू फयदा उठता है.इसमें नयी बात क्या है.
> *





> *महाभारत  के बाद अंत में पांडव स्वर्ग की ओर जाते हैं  हिमालय के रास्ते से. ५ पांडव और एक द्रोपदी पहाड़ पे चढाई शुरू करते हैं. एक ऊंचाई पे पहुँचने के बाद सबसे पहले द्रोपदी गिर जाती है. इसका कारन बताया जाता है की द्रोपदी को अर्जुन पे और पांड्वो से ज्यादा प्रेम था.कुछ ऊपर जाने के बाद क्रमशः नकुल और..................भी महान नहीं बन पाते.
> जिस तरह आप गति कर रहेई हैं, तो अप तथ्यों के जंगल मं भटकते रह जायेंगे. आपके बिचार हमेश update होते रहेंगें और किसी निष्कर्ष पे ज्य्यादा समय तक नहीं टिक पाएंगे  .
> 
> jab व्यक्तित्य बहुत बड़ा और व्यापक हो जाता  है तो वो सिर्फ तथ्यों के मशाल से पूरी तरह नहीं दीखता.और हम गैर समझ कर जातें हैं.
> 
> *





> *अगर सह................लेगा.
> अब तो लाल किला कभी मर्दानी भासा नहीं बोलेगा. आपका इंतजार अनंत हो गया अब .
> *



*भाई आपकी इन सब बातों में एक बात समान है!
अगर आपकी कही बातों के हिसाब से चलें तो  हालात से लड़कर आगे बढ़ने की बजाय लोगों को हालत से समझोता करके थोड़ी देर अपनी किस्मत पर आंसू बहा लेने चाहिए! भाई जिस इतिहास को सरासर झूठ बताकर ये सूत्र बनाया है, तो उसके खिलाफ आप वकालात करते हुए उसी इतिहास को एक सबूत की तरह इस्तेमाल कैसे कर सकते हैं!

और भाई ये कोरव पांडव - ये सब क्या है भाई! यहाँ जलील लोगों की बात हो रही है और आप उनकी वकालत करते हुए पुराणिक कथाओं और पात्रों को इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं!

और भाई, जो लाल-किले के मर्दानी भाषा में बोलने के लिए लम्बा इंतज़ार वाली बात अपने कही है, उसले लिए तो बस इतना ही बताता हूँ कि इंतज़ार लम्बा तो बहुत था! लेकिन वो इंतज़ार लगभग पूरा ही होने वाला है! जिस तरह से गोडसे साब ने गाँधी को और इंदिरा गाँधी को उसके बोडिगार्ड ने गोली मारी थी न! उसी तरह ही शुरुवात होगी! अहिंसा से भागने वाले अंग्रेज ही होंगे! सोनिया गाँधी और राहुल गाँधी को ये देश छोडके भागना पड़ेगा! रिश्वतखोर और भर्स्ट लोगों को सरे-आम मारा जायेगा और ये काम मेरे और आपके मरने से पहले होगा!

(और कुछ नहीं तो २०१२ कि भाविस्यवानी के सच होने से दुनिया खत्म होती है और फिर से शुरू होती है तो भी इतना हरामी और कमीना बन्ने में इंसानों को कईं हजार साल लग जायेंगे!-- ये आपके स्टाइल का जवाब था हाहा [मजाक]) 


*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और सभी सदस्यों से मेरी एक विनती है! शायद गाँधी के बारे में बात करने के लिए ये सूत्र उपयुक्त नहीं है! पहले भी गाँधी पर बने दो सूत्रों को बंद कर दिया जा चूका जिनमे से एक मैंने बनाया था और दुसरा शायद पूजा जी ने बनाया था! इसलिए गाँधी के बारे में बहस न ही करें तो बेहतर है! क्यूंकि उसका कोई अंतिम फैसला निकलने नहीं वाला है ! न ही आप लोग हमारे अन्दर उसके लिए आदर पैदा कर सकते और आप लोगों की आँख से अहिंसा की पट्टी खोलकर सच दिखाना भी उतना ही मुश्किल है!
तो गाँधी महात्मा के बारे में अब मैं इस सूत्र में कोई विचार नहीं रखूँगा और आप सब से भी यही उम्मीद करता हूँ!* 


*वैसे अगर संभव हो तो प्रबंधन से गाँधी से जुड़े कुछ संदेहास्पद तथ्य वाला सूत्र खोलने के लिए कह सकते हैं और आप सभी वहां पर सिर्फ उन बातों का जवाब ही हमें दे देना!*

----------


## sukhveer

mafi chahta hoon don king bhai hamari vajha se apka post disha se thoda hat gya.mera ye udesh nahi tha,aur muje ye bhi maloom nahi tha ki ****i pe pehle sutar band ho chuke hai.please aap apne sutar ko aur aage badhae,koi mane ya na mane isse sachae nahi badla karti,aur jo sach hai woh dhere dhere log jaan rahe hai .  dhanyavad


> *और सभी सदस्यों से मेरी एक विनती है! शायद गाँधी के बारे में बात करने के लिए ये सूत्र उपयुक्त नहीं है! पहले भी गाँधी पर बने दो सूत्रों को बंद कर दिया जा चूका जिनमे से एक मैंने बनाया था और दुसरा शायद पूजा जी ने बनाया था! इसलिए गाँधी के बारे में बहस न ही करें तो बेहतर है! क्यूंकि उसका कोई अंतिम फैसला निकलने नहीं वाला है ! न ही आप लोग हमारे अन्दर उसके लिए आदर पैदा कर सकते और आप लोगों की आँख से अहिंसा की पट्टी खोलकर सच दिखाना भी उतना ही मुश्किल है!
> तो गाँधी महात्मा के बारे में अब मैं इस सूत्र में कोई विचार नहीं रखूँगा और आप सब से भी यही उम्मीद करता हूँ!* 
> 
> 
> *वैसे अगर संभव हो तो प्रबंधन से गाँधी से जुड़े कुछ संदेहास्पद तथ्य वाला सूत्र खोलने के लिए कह सकते हैं और आप सभी वहां पर सिर्फ उन बातों का जवाब ही हमें दे देना!*

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर भाई 
> 
>  हम सब में से कोई भी ऐसा नहीं होगा जो बचपन से गाँधी या नेहरु से नफरत करता होगा! क्यूंकि बचपन में तो हमें ये पढाया ही नहीं गया! छोटे होते तो हम सब भी गाँधी और नेहरु को आदर देते आये हैं !
> हमारी विचारधारा तो बदली ही अब जाकर है जब हमने गंभीरता से इन्हें जानने  का पर्यास किया!
> 
> *


*हे ज्ञानि पुरुष ...क्षमा करें
गलती से मै इधर का रूख कर लेता हूँ और आपके ज्ञान से रूबरू होना पड़ता है
आपके इस ज्ञान के समर्थक इतने हैं की मै यहाँ मौन ही धारण करना बेहतर समझूंगा
इतना जरुर कहूंगा की आप एक सूत्र बनाइये जिसमे संयमित भाषा का प्रयोग करके गांधी पर जो कहना चाहतें हैं ...कहें
मै आपके सारे तथ्यों का खंडन कर दूंगा 
चलता हूँ ---

आपके ही विचार -
भगवान् भला करे आपका
*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

donking जी के कहने का तरीका थोडा सा गलत है यदि वे इसपर  ध्यान दें तो इस विषय पे स्वस्थ परिचर्चा की जा सकती है

----------


## desi boy

Ekdum sahi kah aapne




> भाइयों अगर आपलोगों में ईमानदारी  है तो इन लोगों का भी पर्दाफाश   करें -
> अटल बिहारी बाजपेयी ..श्यामा प्रसाद मुख़र्जी....लाल कृष्ण आडवानी
> बाल ठाकरे ...राज ठाकरे ..
> लालू ..रामविलास ...नितीश
> मायावती ....ममता बेनर्जी .....जयललिता ...शरद पवार ..आदि आदि
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर डोन जी ने जो भी तथ्य रखा है उसमे बहुत बातें सही है और बहुत बातें पूरी तरह से फ़ालतू .
> मै यहाँ किसी का विरोध और समर्थन करने नहीं आया
> ...

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *हे ज्ञानि पुरुष ...क्षमा करें
> गलती से मै इधर का रूख कर लेता हूँ और आपके ज्ञान से रूबरू होना पड़ता है
> आपके इस ज्ञान के समर्थक इतने हैं की मै यहाँ मौन ही धारण करना बेहतर समझूंगा
> इतना जरुर कहूंगा की आप एक सूत्र बनाइये जिसमे संयमित भाषा का प्रयोग करके गांधी पर जो कहना चाहतें हैं ...कहें
> मै आपके सारे तथ्यों का खंडन कर दूंगा 
> चलता हूँ ---
> 
> आपके ही विचार -
> भगवान् भला करे आपका
> *


 haha 
ek donji ne dusre don ranveer ji ko mute kar diya ...

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *अगर सुभाष चन्द्र बोस जी की आजादी मिलती तो आपने जो जो बताया वो होता या नहीं, ये तो पता नहीं, लेकिन हाँ इन तथाकथित अहिंसा की दूकान लगाने वाले महा-पुरुषों का महत्व समाप्त जरुर हो जाता! फालतू का ड्रामा करके क्रेडिट ले जाने वालों के पिछवाड़े पे लात पड़ती! दुनिया के सामने सर उठा कर रहते और सरकार को कोई भी बहरी ताकत विवश नहीं कर सकती थी!*


 सही कहा मित्र

----------


## Panrai1979

ek aur ****hi ka bhagat....

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

hahaha ...

----------


## SUNIL1107

*Thread: भारत पर राज करते एक... 
निरर्थक होने का अर्थ समझते हो*
 नेगेटिव रेप देने वाले ज्ञानी महानुभाव आप ही समझा दीजिये ! हम तो अज्ञानी जीव हैं ! कम से कम अपना नाम तो बता ही दिया करो भाई, नाम बताने से भी पता नहीं क्यूँ लोग डरते हैं !

----------


## Devil khan

> *और सभी सदस्यों से मेरी एक विनती है! शायद गाँधी के बारे में बात करने के लिए ये सूत्र उपयुक्त नहीं है! पहले भी गाँधी पर बने दो सूत्रों को बंद कर दिया जा चूका जिनमे से एक मैंने बनाया था और दुसरा शायद पूजा जी ने बनाया था! इसलिए गाँधी के बारे में बहस न ही करें तो बेहतर है! क्यूंकि उसका कोई अंतिम फैसला निकलने नहीं वाला है ! न ही आप लोग हमारे अन्दर उसके लिए आदर पैदा कर सकते और आप लोगों की आँख से अहिंसा की पट्टी खोलकर सच दिखाना भी उतना ही मुश्किल है!
> तो गाँधी महात्मा के बारे में अब मैं इस सूत्र में कोई विचार नहीं रखूँगा और आप सब से भी यही उम्मीद करता हूँ!* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




दोस्त दूसरा सूत्र मैंने बनया था ..........उसका नाम था *गाँधी बापू  का सच ........क्या सोचना है आपका*

----------


## pooja

*मेरे हिसाब से सूत्र निर्माणकर्ता  ने जिस उद्देश्य के साथ सूत्र की रचना की थी हम लोग उससे काफी दूर आ चुके है , कृपया मतभेद भुलाकर सूत्र को गतिशील बनाये एवं सूत्र के टाइटल को ध्यान में रख कर पोस्ट करे*

----------


## playboynight

> *Thread: भारत पर राज करते एक... 
> निरर्थक होने का अर्थ समझते हो*
>  नेगेटिव रेप देने वाले ज्ञानी महानुभाव आप ही समझा दीजिये ! हम तो अज्ञानी जीव हैं ! कम से कम अपना नाम तो बता ही दिया करो भाई, नाम बताने से भी पता नहीं क्यूँ लोग डरते हैं !


आप अपना काम करते रहो भाई निगेटिव रेपो देने बाले बो कीड़े हे जिनका कोई बजूद नहीं होता जो सिर्फ बीमारी फेलाते पर किसी की जान नहीं ले पाते
आप के लिए मेरी और से ++ रेपो

----------


## Devil khan

*क्या बात है दोस्तों मैं दो दिनों के लिए बाहर  गया था ........और लौटा हूँ तो .......इस सूत्र का रूप की बदल गया है ...................*

----------


## pooja

सही कहा डेविल जी हम सभी ने आपको काफी मिस किया, अब आप आ गए हो तो सूत्र को फिर से गतिमान रखने में सहयोग कीजिये

----------


## pooja

> दोस्त दूसरा सूत्र मैंने बनया था ..........उसका नाम था *गाँधी बापू  का सच ........क्या सोचना है आपका*


हां ये सूत्र आपने ही बनाया था , मैंने जो सूत्र बनाया था वो नेहरु पर था और नाम था "जवाहरलाल नेहरु के चरित्र को उजागर करती कुछ तस्वीरे"

----------


## yogiraj_1984

bahut badhiya hai bhai 

baki kuton ke bhonkane se hati ki chal dhimi nahi hoti

----------


## Ranveer

> दोस्त दूसरा सूत्र मैंने बनया था ..........उसका नाम था *गाँधी बापू  का सच ........क्या सोचना है आपका*





> *मेरे हिसाब से सूत्र निर्माणकर्ता  ने जिस उद्देश्य के साथ सूत्र की रचना की थी हम लोग उससे काफी दूर आ चुके है , कृपया मतभेद भुलाकर सूत्र को गतिशील बनाये एवं सूत्र के टाइटल को ध्यान में रख कर पोस्ट करे*





> *और सभी सदस्यों से मेरी एक विनती है! शायद गाँधी के बारे में बात करने के लिए ये सूत्र उपयुक्त नहीं है! पहले भी गाँधी पर बने दो सूत्रों को बंद कर दिया जा चूका जिनमे से एक मैंने बनाया था और दुसरा शायद पूजा जी ने बनाया था! इसलिए गाँधी के बारे में बहस न ही करें तो बेहतर है! क्यूंकि उसका कोई अंतिम फैसला निकलने नहीं वाला है ! न ही आप लोग हमारे अन्दर उसके लिए आदर पैदा कर सकते और आप लोगों की आँख से अहिंसा की पट्टी खोलकर सच दिखाना भी उतना ही मुश्किल है!
> तो गाँधी महात्मा के बारे में अब मैं इस सूत्र में कोई विचार नहीं रखूँगा और आप सब से भी यही उम्मीद करता हूँ!* 
> 
> *वैसे अगर संभव हो तो प्रबंधन से गाँधी से जुड़े कुछ संदेहास्पद तथ्य वाला सूत्र खोलने के लिए कह सकते हैं और आप सभी वहां पर सिर्फ उन बातों का जवाब ही हमें दे देना!*


*बस इतना कहना चाहूँगा आपलोगों से की जो भी जैसा भी सूत्र बनाएं उसमे ऐसी भाषा शैली का प्रयोग करें जिससे किसी के हृदय को ठेस न पंहुचे
किसी सूत्र की गुणवता उसकी भाषा शैली पर ही निर्भर करती है
भाषा शैली के गलत प्रयोग से सूत्र " चाट " में बदल जाता है
अंततः सूत्र की दशा - दिशा बिगड़ जाती है और सूत्र गर्त में चला जाता है


*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> playboynight 
> Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> आप अपना काम करते रहो भाई निगेटिव रेपो देने बाले बो कीड़े हे जिनका कोई बजूद नहीं होता जो सिर्फ बीमारी फेलाते पर किसी की जान नहीं ले पाते
> आप के लिए मेरी और से ++ रेपो


*आपका धन्यबाद मित्र* 



> Devil khan 
> Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> 
> क्या बात है दोस्तों मैं दो दिनों के लिए बाहर गया था ........और लौटा हूँ तो .......इस सूत्र का रूप की बदल गया है ...................


*डेविल जी आपने बहुत इंतजार कराया है अब भरपाई भी आप ही कीजिये, ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्टिंग करके* !

----------


## Devil khan

दोअतो ये देखिये हामारा पोस्ट कोई चोरी कर रहा है ..............और उसे कंही और अपने नाम से पोस्ट कर रहा है 


आप सब देखिये 
इस लिंक पर ::::::::http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blo...=1303994662408

----------


## Devil khan

> *दोस्तों आज के लिए इतना ही आप लोगो  से मंगलवार को मुलाकात होगी ...............व्यापार के सिलसिले मैं मुझे दो दिन के लिए बाहर जाना है ...........और आज १२ बजे मेरी ट्रेन है 
> 
> 
> वापस आ कर बताऊंगा की ............................**
> 
> 
> बचन और नेहरु परिवार की दोस्ती और दुश्मनी ..................
> 
> 
> ...














*अमिताभ बच्चन और सोनिया गाँधी
गाँधी और बच्चन परिवारों के बीच रिश्ता दशकों पुराना है
एक समय था जब वह देश के दो सबसे चर्चित परिवारों की दोस्ती थी और अब वह दो परिवारों की इस समय की सबसे चर्चित दुश्मनी है.

दोस्ती का दुश्मनी में बदलना हालांकि खामोशी से हो गया था और आम लोग इसके बारे में ज़्यादा कुछ नहीं जानते थे.

लेकिन पिछले दिनों यह पिटारा खुल गया और अब गाँधी नेहरु तथा बच्चन परिवार के बीच पिछले कुछ दिनों से वाकयुद्ध चल रहा है.

इसकी शुरुआत की जया बच्चन ने. उन्होंने उपचुनावों के दौरान समाजवादी पार्टी यानी अपनी पार्टी के मंच से कहा, "जो हमें राजनीति में लेकर आए उन्होंने हमें बीच मंझधार में छोड़ दिया. उन्होंने हमें तब छोड़ा जब हम मुसीबत में थे. वे तो लोगों से विश्वासघात करने के लिए जाने जाते हैं."

ज़ाहिर है कि बात गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार की ही हो रही थी.

इसके जवाब में राजीव और सोनिया गाँधी के बेटे और अमेठी के सांसद राहुल गाँधी ने कहा कि यह सच नहीं है.

राहुल गाँधी ने कहा, "गाँधी परिवार चालीस सालों से राजनीति में है, गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार ने किसी को धोखा नहीं दिया, लोग जानते हैं कि किसने किसके साथ विश्वासघात किया."

राजा और रंक

फ़िल्मों के महानायक बन चुके अमिताभ बच्चन अब तक परिदृश्य से बाहर थे.

वे असल जीवन में भी किसी नायक की तरह आए और कहा, "वे (गाँधी परिवार) राजा हैं और हम (बच्चन परिवार) रंक और किसी भी स्थिति में राजा ही यह आधार बनाता है कि वह किससे कैसा संबंध रखेगा. रंक यह तय नहीं करता."


अमिताभ और जया बच्चन
अमिताभ की बातों से ज़ाहिर है कि उन्हें जया बच्चन का बयान भी रास नहीं आया

अमिताभ बच्चन ने बनारस में जो कुछ कहा उसका सीधा मतलब यह था कि गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार दोस्ती ख़ुद तोड़ी है और दूसरे यह कि उन्हें इस मामले में किसी का भी बोलना पसंद नहीं आ रहा है, उनकी पत्नी जया बच्चन का भी नहीं.

उन्होंने कहा, "गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार से बच्चन परिवार की दोस्ती बाबूजी (हरिवंशराय बच्चन) के समय की है तब न श्रीमती जया बच्चन थीं, न श्रीमती सोनिया गाँधी थीं, न श्री राहुल गाँधी थे और न प्रियंका गाँधी."

ज़ाहिर है कि चोट गहरी है.

तीन पीढ़ियाँ

और क्यों न हो, आख़िर तीन पीढ़ियों के प्रगाढ़ संबंधों का मामला है.

हालांकि अब अमिताभ बच्चन और उनका परिवार समाजवादी पार्टी के महासचिव अमर सिंह का दोस्त है लेकिन हरिवंश राय बच्चन और अमिताभ बच्चन की जीवनियों और सोनिया गाँधी की राजीव पर आई किताब के हवाले से इस दोस्ती को देखें तो पता चलता है कि वह दोस्ती से बढ़कर कुछ थी.


राजीव गाँधी
राजीव की दोस्ती की वजह से ही अमिताभ राजनीति में आए

इंदिरा गाँधी और तेजी बच्चन की दोस्ती तब से थी जब इंदिरा गाँधी की शादी भी नहीं हुई थी.

इसके बाद दोनों परिवारों के बच्चों के बीच गहरी दोस्ती बनी रही. वे अलग अलग स्कूलों में पढ़ा करते थे लेकिन वे छुट्टियाँ एक साथ बिताते थे.

जब राजीव गाँधी ने शादी नहीं की थी तो इटली से आकर सोनिया ने कुछ दिन बच्चन परिवार के साथ बिताए थे. वह सोनिया के लिए किसी आम भारतीय परिवार के साथ बिताए पहले-पहले दिन थे.

इसके बाद जब राजीव गाँधी की शादी हुई तो इंदिरा गाँधी 1, सफ़दरजंग रोड में रहने आ गई थीं जबकि बच्चन परिवार का निवास पास ही 13,विलिंगडन क्रिसेंट में था. शादी की कुछ रस्में बच्चन परिवार के घर से ही पूरी हुई थीं.

दोनों परिवारों की दोस्ती ही थी कि जब 'कुली' फ़िल्म की शूटिंग के दौरान जब अमिताभ घायल होकर ब्रीच कैंडी अस्पताल में पड़े थे तब राजीव गाँधी अमरीका से उन्हे देखने आए और इंदिरा गाँधी दिल्ली से वहाँ पहुँचीं थीं.

लोगों को आज भी नहीं भूला है कि किस तरह सुपर स्टार बन चुके अमिताभ बच्चन ने इंदिरा गाँधी की मौत के बाद किस तरह राजीव गाँधी के कहने पर इलाहाबाद से चुनाव लड़ा और हेमवती नंदन बहुगुणा जैसे दिग्गज को हराया था.


सोनिया गाँधी राहुल और प्रियंका के साथ
सोनिया गाँधी की शादी की रस्में बच्चन के घर पर पूरी हुई थीं

राजीव गाँधी के कार्यकाल में ही बोफ़ोर्स तोप में दलाली के आरोपों के बाद अमिताभ बच्चन का राजनीति से मोह भंग हो गया लेकिन यह दोस्ती बरकरार रही. यहाँ तक कि राजीव गाँधी की मौत के बाद अमिताभ बच्चन गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार के क़रीब बने रहे.

इस बीच अमिताभ बच्चन ने अपनी कंपनी एबीसीएल बनाई और भारी कर्ज में डूब गए. वे अमिताभ के मुसीबत के दिन थे और उन्हीं दिनों उनकी दोस्ती अमर सिंह से हुई. पता नहीं कब, पता नहीं किस बात पर गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार और नेहरु परिवार के बीच कोई फ़ांस आ गई.

अब जिस तरह का माहौल दिखता है उसमें लगता नहीं कि गाँधी-नेहरु परिवार और बच्चन परिवार के बीच मधुरता के पुराने दिन अब कभी लौटेंगे.*

----------


## Devil khan

*और ये पढ़िए किस तरह लोगो पर दबाव डाल कर संजय गाँधी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के लिए लोगो पर दबाव डाला जा रहा था ..................

इसका खुलासा किसी आम आदमी ने नहीं बल्कि किसी जमाने मैं सुपर सतार रह चुके देवानान्न्द साहब ने खुद किया है .....................*



*
'रोमांसिंग विद लाइफ' में *देवानंद ने कहा है कि आपातकाल के समय कुछ फिल्मी सितारों पर इस बात का दबाव डाला गया था कि वे संजय गाँधी को भावी प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में पेश करें और जिन्होंने ऐसा करने से मना किया, उन्हें उसका परिणाम भुगतना पड़ा।

उन्होंने लिखा है कि युवा कांग्रेस की एक रैली समाप्त होने के बाद जब मैं और दिलीप कुमार बाहर निकले तो हमसे टेलीविजन केन्द्र जाने को कहा गया। हमसे कहा गया कि हम युवा कांग्रेस और खासतौर से उसके नेता के बारे में कुछ शब्द कहें। ऐसा लगता था कि उनकी प्रोपेगेंडा मशीनरी फासीवादी तरीके से काम कर रही थी। संजय गाँधी की छवि को सराहनीय बनाकर पेश करने के हर संभव प्रयास किए जा रहे थे।

उन्होंने टेलीविजन केन्द्र में कुछ भी कहने से इनकार कर दिया और उन्हें इसका नतीजा भुगतना पड़ा।

मेरे द्वारा इसका विरोध करने का नतीजा यह हुआ कि न केवल मेरी सारी फिल्मों को टेलीविजन पर दिखाने पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया गया, बल्कि किसी भी सरकारी मीडिया पर मेरा नाम तक लेने की मनाही कर दी गई।

कांग्रेस के गुस्से का शिकार होने वाले किशोर कुमार भी थे, क्योंकि उन्होंने कांग्रेस के किसी कार्यक्रम में जाकर गीत गाने से इनकार कर दिया था।

देवानंद ने लिखा है कि मैं संयोगवश किसी पार्टी में नरगिस से मिला जो गाँधी परिवार के काफी करीब थीं।

उन्होंने मुझसे कहा कि मैं उस सरकारी सर्कुलर के खिलाफ न जाऊँ, जिसके अनुसार कभी भी टेलीविजन पर बोलने को कहा जा सकता है। जब देवानंद ने नरगिस से कहा कि वे उनकी बात से सहमत नहीं हैं, तो नरगिस ने कहा तुम अनावश्यक रूप से जिद्दी हो रहे हो।

देवानंद के अनुसार संजय गाँधी ने कांग्रेस के कई प्रसिद्ध कद्दावर नेताओं की अनदेखी की। संजय में सच बोलने की हिम्मत नहीं थी और जो कुछ उन्हें मिला वह उसके हकदार नहीं थे। एक राजनेता के नाते उनमें केवल इतनी सी खासियत थी कि वे उन्हें अपनी माँ का आशीर्वाद हासिल था।

मैंने आपातकाल लगाने के इंदिरा गांधी के कदम को पसंद नहीं किया था। आपातकाल केवल सत्तारूढ़ पार्टी को सत्ता में बनाए रखने और देश पर उसकी पकड़ को मजबूत करने के लिए लगाया गया था।

इंदिरा गाँधी के कुछ प्रशंसक उन्हें अकसर 'आयरन लेडी' कहते थे और कहते थे कि कैबिनेट में केवल वही एकमात्र पुरुष, मेरी नजरों में इंदिरा गाँधी की अलग ही छवि थी। इंदिरा गाँधी देश की प्रधानमंत्री थीं।

'गूँगी गुड़िया' अब इस कदर मजबूती के साथ कदम बढ़ा रही थीं कि उनके आसपास का हर राजनेता तस्वीर से गायब हो गया था और सब नेता उनके आदेश को सिर झुकाकर स्वीकार कर रहे थे।

प्रख्यात कानूनविद् राम जेठमलानी के कहने पर मैं जयप्रकाश नारायण के इंदिरा गाँधी के खिलाफ चलाए गए जनता आंदोलन में शरीक हो गया। आपातकाल के बाद जनता पार्टी को शानदार जीत दिलाने में मेरी भी भूमिका रही।

लेकिन उस सरकार के कामकाज ने मुझे बेहद निराश किया। इसने देश के लिए कुछ नहीं किया, सिवाय यह साबित करने के कि राजनेता लालची व मूर्ख हैं और अवसरवादियों की भीड़ है। छोटे दिमाग के छोटे लोग हैं, जो संसद के गरिमामय सदन में जमे बैठे हैं, जिनके पास देश की तरक्की का कोई ठोस एजेंडा नहीं है।

मैंने फिल्म उद्योग के लोगों को एकजुट करके 'नेशनल पार्टी ऑफ इंडिया' के नाम से अपनी पार्टी बनाई जिसका मैं अध्यक्ष भी चुना गया। उस समय मैंने सोचा था कि यदि एमजीआर तमिलनाडु में करिश्मा कर सकते हैं तो मैं मुंबई में क्यों नहीं कर सकता। पहले प्रदेश और फिर देश में पार्टी का बिगुल बजाता।

लेकिन शायद समय गलत था, इसलिए पार्टी को देशभर के लोगों के समर्थन के बावजूद पार्टी आगामी चुनाव में पूरे देश में उम्मीदवारों के नामों का फैसला नहीं कर पाई। वह नेशनल पार्टी ऑफ इंडिया का अंत था। यह एक महान विचार था, जो शुरुआत में ही दम तोड़ गया।*

----------


## Devil khan

*आइये नजर डालते है श्रीमति सोनिया गाँधी की नौटंकी और फरेब पर..........*






# *हमे बहुत अच्छे से याद है की उस २२ जनवरी २००१ को सोनिया गाँधी ने प्रयाग के महाकुम्भ मेले में कैसे डुबकी लगाईं थी. और कैसे मीडिया के सामने यह बताने का प्रयास किया था की सोनिया गाँधी एक हिन्दू ही है. “हिन्दू” शब्द पर गौर करे की कैसे हिन्दुस्तान के लोगो को बताया गया था की सोनिया गाँधी एक हिन्दू धरम परायण स्त्री है और उनका कितना गहरा लगाव है हिन्दू कर्मकांडो से वैसे हम तो तब भी जानते थे की नौटंकी कर रही है परन्तु उस समय लोगो ने हमे येही ही बताया की तुम बिना मतलब से ही एक “बेचारी” स्त्री पर शक कर रहे हो. परन्तु सच्चाई सबके सामने है उस समय नेता प्रतिपक्ष होते हुए श्री मति सोनिया गाँधी जी प्रयाग जा कर कुम्भ नहा कर आगे परन्तु २०० कि.मी. दूर पिछले साल हरिद्वार नहीं जा पाई. सत्ता पाने के लिए नौटंकी कर ली गई और जब अब करली गई तो कौन गंगा और किसका कुम्भ.
# दूसरा नेता प्रतिपक्ष होते समय सोनिया गाँधी जी (मतलब अटल जी कि सरकार के समय) कि जो भावभंगिमाए थी उन पर जरा गौर करे जैसे हाथ में मोटी लाल डोरी, बड़ा सा लम्बा भगवा तिलक, सर पर हर समय पल्लू, और सफ़ेद साड़ी. आज अखंड अहंकार कि प्रतिमूर्ति श्री मति सोनिया गाँधी जी कि यह सभी भावभंगिमाए गायब है. मतलब सध गया १०० करोड़ हिन्दुओ को उल्लू बना दिया अब जो है सो है. वैसे भी हिंदुस्तान कि हिन्दुओ को राजपरिवार – षड्यंत्र टाइप कि पिक्चरे देखने का बड़ा शोंक सो सोनिया जी का रहस्यमय चरित्र बड़ा भा रहा था. वैसे भी हिन्दुओ में एक बड़ी अनोखी बात है कि जो हिन्दू नहीं है वो यदि हिन्दुओ कि तारीफ कर दे या उनके कर्मकांडो को दोहरा दे तो बस वो इनके लिए साक्षात् भगवान् मान लेते है. मैं अभी एक एसे ही देश में था जहाँ पर वहां के वासी हाथ जो कर ही अभिवादन करते है. तो मेरा साथी बड़े गर्व से उनको कहेता है कि अरे हम हिन्दुस्तानियो ने इसको करना छोड़ दिया आप अब तक इसको कर रहे है. दूसरा वाकया एक देश के राष्ट्राध्यक्ष के सम्मान में समारोह का है, उसके मंच पर आने से पहेले हमारे ही देश के ५-६ वक्ताओ ने उसी के देश कि भाषा में कभी अभिवादन किया कभी थैंक्यू किया और कभी कभी कुछ चिर परचित उस देश के वाकये दोहराहे. वो राष्ट्राध्यक्ष बस मंद मंद मुस्कराता रहा परन्तु जब अपना उसका बोलने का नंबर आया तो उसने अपनी ही भाषा को महत्व देकर अभिवादन किया. उन फुर फुर हिन्दुस्तानियो के मुहं देखने लायक थे मानो काटो तो खून नहीं. खैर इस बात से तो स्वामी विवेकानंद जी भी दो चार हुए थे, एक बार वो ही एक नौटंकी टाइप आदमी विवेकानंद जी के पास भगा भगा आया कि स्वामी जी यह गीता जो हिन्दुओ का धार्मिक ग्रन्थ है बड़ा ही अच्छा है इसमें तो ज्ञान कि बड़ी बड़ी बांते लिखी है. स्वामी जी ने एक दम पलट कर कहा “क्यूँ किसी विदेशी ने इसकी तरफी करदी ?” उस नौटंकीबाज हिन्दू का चेहरा एक दम तमतमा गया और बोला हाँ कल एक समाहरोह में जाने का अवसार मिला वहा पर एक अंग्रेज गीता के बारे में बहुत अच्छी अच्छी बांते कर रहा था. स्वामी जी बोले तुम लोगो कि यही समस्या है कि जब हिन्दू हिन्दू कि बात करता है तो वो कट्टर और आतंकवादी हो गया परन्तु अंग्रेज जब उन्ही बांतो को अच्छा कहेता है तो फिर आप खींस निपोरते फिरते हो. तो मित्रो इन वाक्यों का जिक्र इसलिए किया है कि हम हिन्दू तो इसी बात से संतुष्ट है कि हमारे ऊपर इटली से आई एक गैर हिन्दू अब हिन्दू बनकर हमारे ऊपर राज कर रही है और परमवीर, माहवीर,भगवान् शिव के साक्षात अवतार परम आदरनिये गुरु श्री गोबिंद सिंह जी के वंशज वर्तमान प्रधानमंत्री भी एक बहुत बड़ी शोर्य और सच्चाई कि परम्परा पर बट्टा लगा रहे है. उनको कोई हक़ नहीं अपने निज स्वार्थ के लिए देश के एक पूरी गौरवशाली कौम को इस निर्लज व्यवहार से कलंकित होने दे*

----------


## Devil khan

* मित्रो यदि आप लोगो को याद हो तो एक समय २००० के आस पास अकेले ही भटकती फिरती थी परन्तु उस समय में सोनिया गाँधी जी का लालू प्रसाद यादव ने ही हाथ थामा और जमीन से जुड़े पहेले नेता बने जिन्होंने सोनिया गाँधी को स्विकारिता दिलाने में बड़ा ही अहेम रोल अदा किया. आज लालू जी लल्लू बनकर घूम रहे है और सोनिया जी का परिवार नितीश जी का मुरीद हुआ पड़ा है. चलिए यह तो जस को तस वाली ही बात है परन्तु है तो विश्वश्घात ही.*

----------


## mukesh1605

laajawab don ji main to ye kahunga ki ham sabhi antarwasna ke pathko ka farz banta hain ki 1 aadmi kam se kam 10 logo ko ye jaankari batate

----------


## gopu

खान भाई आपने भारतीय मानसिकता की मूल कमी को पहचाना है 
हमरे देश में आज भी विदेशी वस्तु, विदेशी लोगों को श्रेष्ठ मानने की प्रवृति है 
हमारे ही देश का व्यक्ति यदि विदेश हो आये तो उसे सफल मान लिया जाता है 
सोनिया को देश की जनता ने बहु के रूप में स्वीकार किया तथा सत्ता सौंप दी 
नतीजा क्या मिला है - टेलिकॉम , कॉम्मनवेल्थ , आदि घोटाले 
पहले की तुलना में घोटालों का धन कई गुना बढ़ता जा रहा है और देश की जनता त्राहि त्राहि कर रही है 
अंग्रेजी में एक कहावत है " देश को वही नेता मिलता है , जिसके लिए  देश योग्य होता है "
दुखद है की नेहरु परिवार के प्रति निष्ठां और आदर का भाव रखने वाले लोग देश के लिए थोडा सा भी स्नेह क्यों नहीं रखते ?
क्या इस परिदृश्य में इन्हें सत्ता में रहने या , देश की राजनीती को भ्रष्टाचार से मुक्त करने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध होने जैसे बातें कहने का कोई अधिकार है ?
कदापि नहीं ,इन्हें जो चाहिये था मिल गया , अब ये जिसके लायक हैं वो इन्हें मिलना चाहिये 
जहाँ तक बात है लालू की तो राबड़ी और सोनिया में सिर्फ जनम स्थान का फर्क है 
आचरण , योग्यता और भ्रष्टाचार में दोनों बिलकुल एक् से हैं 
यदि बिहार पे राबड़ी ने राज किया तो देश पे परोक्ष रूप से सोनिया का राज है 
आवश्यकता है तो एक " नितीश " की जो राष्ट्रीय स्तर पे " जंगलराज " समाप्त कर जनता में पुनः विश्वास जगाए 
वर्तमान में विपक्ष का कोई भी नेता मुझे इतना योग्य नहीं दीखता है 
कांग्रेस में भी अच्छे लोग हैं परन्तु लंका में विभीषण की क्या बिसात

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*भाई साहब अपने कहा की अहिंसा का सहारा कुछ कायर लोग लेते हैं.मैं कहता हूँ कायरों ने भी उस अहिंसा का त्याग कर दिया है जिसे आप अहिंसा कहते हैं.बो अब मोमबती लेकर भीड़ में घुल मिल जाना ज्यादा बेहतर समझतें है. मतलब की कायरों ने भी अहिंसा को अपने लायक नहीं समझा.
लेकिन वो आप की अहिंसा की परिभासा है. जिसका  साफ सीधा मतलब है :- भीक मांगना.

हमलोगों की अहिंसा की परिभासा अलग है .
इसकी परिभासा राम धरी सिंह दिनकर देते है .:-
" क्षमा शोभती उस भुजंग को , जिसके पास गरल हो.
उसको क्या , जो दंतहीन , विशिं हिन् ,विनीत , सरल हो."

जब आप इतने समर्थ हो की शत्रु को एक बार में ही निगल जाएँ , लेकिन उसके बाद भी आप अपना समय खर्च करें उसे समझाने में  की वोह सायद सुधर जाये.
यही राम ने किया .

नदी दो तरीके से बहती है एक मर्यादा में दोनों किनारों के बिच.और दूसरी तरह जब बाड़ आती है.
और स्पस्ट करूँ चाकू को दो लोग उपयोग में लाते हैं.
१. डॉक्टर
२.कसाई
डॉक्टर जब दबाई खिलाकर देख लेता है की रोग ने अब दूसरा कोई रास्ता नहीं छोड़ा. तब वः चाकू उठता है.
ये अहिंसा है.
कसाई पहला बार ही चाकू से करता है.
ये हिंसा है 
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*इसीलिए स्वामी दयानंद सरस्वती ने डिम-डिम घोष किया था :- वैदिक हिंसा, हिंसा न भवति.
तो जब आप के हाथ में शस्त्र हो और दिमाग में डॉक्टर की मानसिकता हो .काम होते ही अस्त्र को छोड़ देना. आखिरी रास्ते के रूप में शस्त्र को उठाना 
ये ही अहिंसा है. आप अपने छोटे भाई की गलती पर लात -घूसों की बरसात कर सकते हैं. पर आप पहले उसे समझाने के सारे प्रत्यं कर लेते हैं आखिरी उपाय के र्रोप मं दंड देते हैं . ये अहिंसा है.
अब सब कुछ साफ दिखेगा , राम भी अहिंसक है, कृष्ण भी,अर्जुन्भी क्योंकि दुर्योधन ने कोई रास्ता नहीं छोड़ा था.

  एक मर्यादा में दोनों किनारों के बिच. बहती नदी अहिंसक है.
 बाड़ आती है.तब बहती हुई नदी हिंसक है.

मानने और मनवाने के सारे रास्ते बंद कर दिए फिरंगियों ने और अब ये बिस्वास पक्का हो गया की यह सिर्फ हमे धोका ही देंगे तो गाँधी ने " दो और दी " कहा ये अहिंसा है.
जब चोरा- होरी काण्ड हुआ था .की २० अंग्रजों को जिन्दा ठाणे में हमने जला दिया था. तो उस समय आन्दोलन इतना रंग पकड़ चूका था की इतिहासकारों का मानना है की अगर गाँधी २ दिन भी चप्पी साध लेते तो देस को आज़ादी २५ साल पहले ही मिल गयी होती . गाँधी ने सोचा की ये आज़ादी समाज को दरिंदा बना देगी. इस कीमत पे आज़ादी नहीं चाहिए. और अपनी साडी म्हणत पे खुद ही पानी फेर लिया ये अहिंसा है. नेपाल जैसे देस को हम दोस्त बतातें हैं ये अहिंसा है.

अहिंसा और कायरता का कोई मिलान नहीं है साहब. हिंसक एक बार कायर हो सकता है. लकिन कायर हो के आप अहिंसक नहीं बन सकते.
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*मेरे दोस्त आपने कहा की कुछ जगह में ऐसा बोलता हूँ जैसे गरम मिजाज़ का आदमी हूँ. ये सही है . जब समुद्र रास्ता नाघी देगा फिर तो अस्त्र उठाना ही पड़ेगा. और औप्रेसन ख़तम होने के बाड़ अस्त्र को फेकना भी होगा बिना कोई अनुचित लाभ उठाये. यही अहिंसा की सरत है.

आदमी के पास दो चीज सिमित होते हैं समय और उर्जा. मुर्दों को क्यों पत्थर मरने में बक्त जाया करते हो. उस से क्या होगा. और अपने यहाँ मरने के बाड़ हम आदमी को भगवन मान लेते हैं क्योंकि जिस सरीर ने पाप किया वो तो समाप्त हो गया. इन्ही दो कारणों से मैं नेहरु पे पत्थर नहीं मरता.
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*मेरे घट में जितना था वो मैंने उड़ेल दिया. काफी समय से मैं यहाँ बाले-बजी कर रहा था तो मित्र अब मैं यहाँ से चलता हूँ.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*एक बात और की भगत सिंह के अन्दर जब ज्ञान का बिस्फोट हुआ तब उन्होंने बन्दुक ये कहकर फेक दी की बम और बारूद से इन्कलाब नहीं लाया गा सकता. समुद्र से रास्ता मांगने में राम ने २-४ दिन का उपवास किया .पर भगत सिंह ने ६२ दिनों कौप्वास किया इसलिए मेरी नज़र में भगत सिंह , गाँधी से ज्यादा बड़े अहिंसक थे.
आखिरी बात गाँधी उर भगत सिंह के बिह का बिबाद , की गाँधी के कर्ण भगत सिंह फँसी छाडे.मुझे लगता है भगत सिंह देस के खातिर जन्बुघ्कर फँसी छाडे. और एक बात ये की मेरी समझ इतनी बड़ी नहीं की मैं राम और कृष, गीता और रामायण, भगत सिंह और गाँधी के बिज के बिबाद में नययादिश की भूमिका निभा सकूं. इलिए मैं दोनों को स्सिर झुकता हूँ.
सबसे आखी मं.:-मज़बूरी का नाम महात्मा गाँधी" में संसोधन करना हहुगना की मजबूर के ताकत का नाम महात्मा गाँधी है. जय hind
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Aakhir mein tulsidal ke roop mein main don.king ko dhanyabad deta hua kahna chahunga ki sir maine aapko bahut pakaya par aap ne mujhe hamesha incourage kiya. Thanks

----------


## miss.dabangg

अच्छा सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से ++ रेपो !!! मगर जादातर मतभेद ही हो रहे हैं !!!! कृपया मतभेद ना करें सूत्र दिशाहिन हो जाता है !!!!

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> अच्छा सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से ++ रेपो !!! मगर जादातर मतभेद ही हो रहे हैं !!!! कृपया मतभेद ना करें सूत्र दिशाहिन हो जाता है !!!!


*मैडम जी | भटकते वोह सूत्र  है जो जमीं पे चलते हैं ,जमीनी अस्तर के होते हैं . जो सूत्र सत्य की खोज में  उड़ान भरते हैं . भटकने का नियम उन पे लागू नहीं होता.  सूरज का प्रकाश दिशाओं की गुलामी नहीं करते .किसी भी दिशा से मंजिल पर पहुँच जाते है. 

अगर मेरा परोसा हुआ खाना(बिचार ) आपको ख़राब (भटकाने बाला   ) लगता है.तो जरुरी नहीं की खाना ख़राब हो. ये भी हो सकता है की आपको बुखार हो.इलाज की जरुरत आपको है.

ये भी अहिंसा है.

*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

:Tiranga: 


> *एक बात और की भगत सिंह के अन्दर जब ज्ञान का बिस्फोट हुआ तब उन्होंने बन्दुक ये कहकर फेक दी की बम और बारूद से इन्कलाब नहीं लाया गा सकता. समुद्र से रास्ता मांगने में राम ने २-४ दिन का उपवास किया .पर भगत सिंह ने ६२ दिनों कौप्वास किया इसलिए मेरी नज़र में भगत सिंह , गाँधी से ज्यादा बड़े अहिंसक थे.
> आखिरी बात गाँधी उर भगत सिंह के बिह का बिबाद , की गाँधी के कर्ण भगत सिंह फँसी छाडे.मुझे लगता है भगत सिंह देस के खातिर जन्बुघ्कर फँसी छाडे. और एक बात ये की मेरी समझ इतनी बड़ी नहीं की मैं राम और कृष, गीता और रामायण, भगत सिंह और गाँधी के बिज के बिबाद में नययादिश की भूमिका निभा सकूं. इलिए मैं दोनों को स्सिर झुकता हूँ.
> सबसे आखी मं.:-मज़बूरी का नाम महात्मा गाँधी" में संसोधन करना हहुगना की मजबूर के ताकत का नाम महात्मा गाँधी है. जय hind
> *


*मित्र बात आपने बहुत अछि कही है परन्तु मैं न ही अकेले अहिंसा से और न ही अकेले हिंसा से 
अच्छाई की जित के लिया बुराई का होना जरुरी है 
भगवान राम को धरती पर आने के लिए रावण का होना जरुरी था और श्री कृष्ण को को गीता का उपदेश देने के लिए महाभारत का होना जरुरी था 
बिलकुल वैसे ही हमको आजादी के सही मूल्य समझ में आये इसलिय सुभाष चन्द्र बोश , भगत सिंह   जैसे शहीदों के मार्ग से आजादी  मिलना जरुरी था 
किसी भी विकाश के लिए विध्वंस जरुरी है 
और हिंसा ,अहिंसा एक ही सिक्के के दो पहलु हैं 
मेरा मतलब ये नहीं है की गाँधी जी गलत थे पैर ,समय समय पैर बदले गए निर्णय और अंग्रेजों के आगे झुक कर उन शहीदों के आन्दोलन को कम कर दिया
जय हिंद *

----------


## guruji

एसा कहा जाता है कि : नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु विमान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई थी। उनको भारत की आजादी के बाद रूस में एक गोदाम में बन्दी बना कर रखा गया था। और नेहरू को यह पता था।
एक बार एक भारतीय अधिकारी ललित माकन को रूस में इस बात की जानकारी मिली तो भारत लौट कर उसने एयरपोर्ट से सीधे नेहरू को मिल कर यह बात बताई। ललित माकन फ़िर अपने घर नहीं पहुँचे।

----------


## akshay79

Lagta hai HExx ji aap bhi ****hi ke baare me ek dhaarna bana chuke hai.... aap sach jaana chahate hai to sikke ke dono pehluoon ko dekhe..... aap Nathuram Godse ke bhai Gopal Godse dwara likhi gayi Book jo ki Nathuram Godse ki biography hai "Why I assassinated ****hi" (banned Book) padhe woh aapke ****hi ke baare me bahut si baate clear kar dega........ ****hi nehru itne mahan bhi nahi the jitna unko bataya jaa raha hai....................





> *वैसे  आप  अब  हमारे  मित्र  भी   बन  चुके  हैं . तो  थोड़े  अधिकार  के   साथ  में  आपसे  निवेदन  करना  चाहूँगा .
> पहली  बात  ये  की   अगर  आप  अपने  मनं  में  धरना  बना  चुके  हैं  तब  तो  कोई  बात  नहीं .
> पर    अगर  आप   सत्य  को   उसके  मूल   स्वरुप  में  पाना  चाहते  हैं . अगर  आप  में  तुर्कों -  कुतर्को  या  फिर  तथ्यों  के  माया  जल  से  
> 
> निकलकर  छितिज     के  पार  देखने  की  इच्छा  और  अबकाश  दोनों  हो . क्यूंकि    आप    जानते  हैं  की  तर्क   ऐसा  धेला   है   की   उससे  कोई  भी  
> 
> किसी   को   भी   लहूलुहान  कर  सकता   हैं .जैसे   धोबी  ने  भगवन  राम  को  किया  जबकि  सभी  जानते  हैं   की   सत्य  क्या  था .(सीता  जी  
> 
> निर्दोष  थी ) .
> ...

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Dekh pyare ****hi ko godse ki goli maar do. Ab khush happy. Bandhu godse ka to tum naam jante ho. Na jane aise aur kitne honge jinka pata sirf ishwar ko hai. Jo ****hi ki aanch mein bhasm ho gaye. Topic change karo. Aao ab suraj ki baat kartein hain. Na jaane kabse is dharti pe woh jivan ka karan bana huya hai. Kya suraj ke bina jivan sambhav hai prithvi pe ? Jawab hai nahi. Isiliye hindu dharm mein usko bhi bhagwan bana diya. Agree . . . . .

----------


## mannufun

Bhaut jabardast jaankari di hain 
Iske baar main shayad 99% logo pata nahi hoga.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Surya ko devta rigveda mein bataya gaya hai. Kaha jaata hai ki ved  . Manvo ka sarbshestr prayas. Ved rupi acid ko jab dilute kiya gaya to upnisad ka janm hua. Aur uska do ghoont pikar vivekanand ne gyan mein duniya jit li. Sabhi ko pata hai. To suraj bhagwan hai. Yeh bhi sahi hai. To phir galat kya hai. Yahi bah mod hai jab dharm , vigyaan ki ungli pakad ta hai. Dikat ho to adhyatm kah lo.to moral of story yeh ki - gulab ke saath kaantein,ye astitva ki vyavystha hai. Isme koi kuch nahi kar sakta. Rule ye ki jiwan chahiye to suraj compulsory hai. Aur suraj hoga to kuch badnasibon ke paanv jalenge.ye godse jaise log bahi garib hain.bahut saare labh jo des ko mil sakte. Bahut saari situations.bahut sare logon ki bahut saare sapne.wahi garib log hain. Badle mein kya mila  rakthin azadi, des ke 1 arab logon ke bich ahinsa, bhai chara , manavata etc ki staphana. Aaj apni maangon ko hum banduk aur goli ke dum pe pana prefer nahi karte. Is des mein jitni vividhtayen hain. Shayad utni is universe mein nahin hai. To agar sab ek saath ahinsa aur manavta ke sutr se bandhe hain jiska rassi ****hi ke charkhe se kata hai to isme ****i ki kya galti. Yeh hungama kyon. Aur azadi direct or indirect jinhone kuch khoya hai. Wo sab hamare shahid hai.

----------


## manoj_mantra

ye jo baaten hai mai aaj taj isse agyan tha, mai hi kya shayad hi koi isse janta hoga, wakai rochak jankari thi, isse pure bharat ko pata chalna chahiye

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों अभी में कुछ दिनों के लिए बहार जा रहा हूँ ... तब तक आप सूत्रधार कोशिश में लगे रहे ... शुभकामनाये आपके साथ है*

----------


## sukhveer

> अच्छा सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से ++ रेपो !!! मगर जादातर मतभेद ही हो रहे हैं !!!! कृपया मतभेद ना करें सूत्र दिशाहिन हो जाता है !!!!


मेरी तरफ से अब कोई मतभेद नही होगा।

----------


## sukhveer

बुखार एक को हो सकता है । जब एक से जियादा लोक कहे तो मेरे खयाल से खाना भी खराब हो सकता है।


> *मैडम जी | भटकते वोह सूत्र  है जो जमीं पे चलते हैं ,जमीनी अस्तर के होते हैं . जो सूत्र सत्य की खोज में  उड़ान भरते हैं . भटकने का नियम उन पे लागू नहीं होता.  सूरज का प्रकाश दिशाओं की गुलामी नहीं करते .किसी भी दिशा से मंजिल पर पहुँच जाते है. 
> 
> अगर मेरा परोसा हुआ खाना(बिचार ) आपको ख़राब (भटकाने बाला   ) लगता है.तो जरुरी नहीं की खाना ख़राब हो. ये भी हो सकता है की आपको बुखार हो.इलाज की जरुरत आपको है.
> 
> ये भी अहिंसा है.
> 
> *

----------


## gulluu

सभी माननीय सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की हिंदी में लिखें और रोमन में ना लिखें .
इसके अतिरिक्त अगर आप लोग पसंद करें तो महात्मा गांधी की आत्मकथा - सत्य के साथ मेरे प्रयोग , जो हिंदी भाषा में भी उपलब्ध है उसपर एक सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है ताकि सभी लोग उसको पढ़ सकें .

नाथूराम गोडसे वाली पुस्तक किसी के पास उपलब्ध है तो अनुरोध है की वो भी यहाँ पर उपलब्ध कराएँ, ताकि दोनों पुस्तक पढ़ने के बाद जो तर्क वितर्क होगा वो सच्चाई के कुछ करीब होगा , अभी ऐसा लगता है की बहुत से सदस्य केवल सुनी सुनाई बातों के आधार पर ही बातें कर रहे हैं और तथ्यों की कुछ कमी है .
ऐसा मेरा मानना है, ये व्यक्तिगत विचार हैं कृपया इनको किसी सदस्य विशेष से जोड़ कर ना देखा जाये .अगर किसी को बुरा लगे तो माफ़ी चाहता हूँ .
धन्यवाद

----------


## sukhveer

जी मैं कोशिश कर रहा हूँ,उम्मीद है मेरी तरफ से ऐसी कोई  समस्या आगे नहीं आएगी। 


> सभी माननीय सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की हिंदी में लिखें और रोमन में ना लिखें .
> इसके अतिरिक्त अगर आप लोग पसंद करें तो महात्मा गांधी की आत्मकथा - सत्य के साथ मेरे प्रयोग , जो हिंदी भाषा में भी उपलब्ध है उसपर एक सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है ताकि सभी लोग उसको पढ़ सकें .
> 
> नाथूराम गोडसे वाली पुस्तक किसी के पास उपलब्ध है तो अनुरोध है की वो भी यहाँ पर उपलब्ध कराएँ, ताकि दोनों पुस्तक पढ़ने के बाद जो तर्क वितर्क होगा वो सच्चाई के कुछ करीब होगा , अभी ऐसा लगता है की बहुत से सदस्य केवल सुनी सुनाई बातों के आधार पर ही बातें कर रहे हैं और तथ्यों की कुछ कमी है .
> ऐसा मेरा मानना है, ये व्यक्तिगत विचार हैं कृपया इनको किसी सदस्य विशेष से जोड़ कर ना देखा जाये .अगर किसी को बुरा लगे तो माफ़ी चाहता हूँ .
> धन्यवाद

----------


## sukhveer

hexxx बाबा जो बोलते है वही सत्या वचन है ।जय हो hexxx बाबाजी की

----------


## zinda barood

नेहरु का व्यक्तित्व अक्षम्य भूलो  का पुलिंदा है जिसे भारत का बुद्धिजीवी  वर्ग एवं आने वाली नसले kabhi माफ़ नहीं करेंगी,किसी शायर ने कहा था की "लम्हों ने खता की और सदियों ने सजा पाई" ये उक्ति नेहरु पर अक्षरशः फिट बैठती है, नेहरु की भूलो ने हमारे भारत का इतिहास , भूगोल , अर्थव्यवस्था एवं सारा तंत्र बदल कर रख दिया , एक लिंक दे रहा हु वहा से "एतिहासिक भूले" शीर्षक से जो ऑडियो  व्याख्यान है उसे डाउनलोड  कर के सुने तो आपकी खुल जाएँगी, अन्य व्याख्यान भी कम नही है मै तो कहता हु की हर सच्चे  भारतीय को ये व्याख्यान सुनने और सुनाने चाहिए 

http://www.rajivdixit.com/?cat=12

----------


## zinda barood

> भाई मेरे तुम जिस क्रांति का बिगुल फूँक रहे हो . इस सूत्र की सुरुआत ही बही स हुयी है. कृपया सुरु से इस पोस्ट के क्रमगत विकास को देखें.
> 
> पर फिर भी कुछ कह ही दूँ. अभी नेहरु को पत्थर मरो . ठीक है . ५५ साल बाद २०६५ की नयी पीढ़ी अभी के शासकों  के मुर्दे पर पत्थर चलाएगी . वोह भी ठीक है.तो इस से होगा क्या . हाथ में ताकत और जिगर में दम है तो अपनी urja murdon को katghare में खड़ा करने में मत लगाओ. bartmaan के शासकों पे पत्थर चला मेरे भाई. और bharat के pass जैसा budhibarg है(जो tumhein buddhi jiwi lagte हैं) wo kisi को तो माफ़ नहीं ही karega . ये satya है पर bho khud को भी kabhi नहीं माफ़ karega . ये भी utna ही satya है.
> 
> sirf hungama खड़ा karna mera maksad नहीं
> मेरी koshis ये है की ये surat badlni chahiye.
> 
> jab ये दोनों एक saath karoge tab prayason में sarthakta aayegi.
> और दोस्त yahan पर ram ayn, mahabharat ,gita, rajniti , naitikta aadi sabhi की charcha हो chuki है . pichle sutron को देखें.पर अगर isse भी baat नहीं banti है तो .....क्या ....कुछ नहीं.
> विक्केट पे अब एक ही bal phenki gayi है और bho है guru जी की shubhas k baare में . mai jald ही उस charcha में samil hone की koshis करूँगा.


भाई मै शुरू से ले कर अंत तक पूरा सूत्र पढ़ चूका है लेकिन मेरी छोटी बुद्धि कहती है की सूत्र में सिर्फ वही चीज पोस्ट की जाये जिसका ताल्लुक सूत्र के मुद्दे से है, मैंने इसी मानसिकता के चलते मेरी बात सूत्र में रखी थी, रही बात मुर्दों को कटघरों में खड़े करने की तो मै कोई बहुत ज्ञानी तो हु नही फिर भी एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की जिस तरह डोपिंग या नशीली दवाए लेकर उच्च प्रदर्शन करने वाले खिलाडियों के तमगे छीन लिए जाते है उसी तरह से अगर की व्यक्ति सिर्फ इतिहासकारों के बलबूते या जनता के भोलेपन की वजह से महापुरुष बना बैठा है तो उससे भी महापुरुष की पदवी छीन लेनी चाहिए,

----------


## chulbul paandey

*अरे कमाल करते हो भाई लोग .....ये सूत्र सुरु कान्हा हुआ था और अब  इसपे सिर्फ बकवास बाते हो रही है ..... अरे सुरु की तरह कुछ अची अची बात बातों आप लोग तो अपने मैं ही बहस करने लगे .........प्यार से समझा रहे है समझ जाओ वर्ना थप्पड़ वरना थपड मर के भी समझा सकता हूँ ............................*

----------


## zinda barood

> *भाई मेरे पहले लाइन में तुम अपने को छोटी बुधि कहते हो और ४-५ लाइन में तुमने फैसला भी दे दिया की सारे इतिहासकार किसी काम के नहीं, साड़ी जनता भोली है ,जनता को सही - गलत की पहचान नहीं. और आखिर में भगवन बनके फैसला सुना दिया किया पुरे देस को क्या करना चाहिए. इस छोटी बुधि से कितने चमत्कार करोगे* 
> *यार..३ लाइन में अपने को बड़ा ज्ञानी नहीं मानते लेकिन पे सिद्ध कर दिया की सूत्र में क्या करना चाहिए किसी को . यहाँ तक तो छोटी बुधि के चमत्कार मैं समझ नहीं पाया .पर ४ लाइन कुछ कुछ समझ में आ रहा है.तो उसी के बारे में कुछ कहूँ. अगर इज़ाज़त हो तभी.पता नहीं अगली बार क्या चमत्कार कर दो.पहले तो खिलाडी और शहीद के अंतर को समझो. यहाँ में कोई मदद नहीं कर सकता. पर मैडल छिनने में मदद कर सकता हूँ. कल राजघाट के लिए निकल रहन हूँ और गाँधी से कहूँगा की अगर यही घड़ा रहना चाहता है. तो रास्त्र-पिता की उपाधि बापस कर दे. खुस मेरे भाई.*
> 
> *अरे यार तुम्हारा या मेरा गाँधी से कोई नाता नहीं पर इस रास्त्र का गाँधी से गहरा नाता है.यहाँ के लोगों ने गाँधी के साथ kandha से कन्धा मिलकर आज़ादी की लड़ाई लड़ी. साथ मं खून बहाया है अपना , देस की खातिर| तो कृतज्ञ रास्त्र ne उसे रास्त्र-पिता मन .baccha जब बाप को पिता कहता है तो वोह बाप को उपाधि देकर सम्मानित करता है क्या. उपाधि कहतें है जैसे भारत रत्ना को . हम पूछ सकते हैं की १९९० का भारत रत्न किसे मिला,फिर पुच सकते हैं १९९४ का किसे मिला पर क्या यह पुच सकते हैं की २००४ में तुम्हारा पिता कौन था , २००५ में तुमने अपने बाप की उपाधि से किसे सम्मानित किया .फिर तुम २०१२ में किसे पिता बनाना चाहते हो और किसीसे ऐसा पूछना भी मत.*
> 
> *और ये पब्लिक है ,सब जानती है ये बात तुम जानते हो की नहीं.*
> *भाई नज़र में दोस हो तो पवार अद्जुस्त करके ठीक किया जा सकता है.* 
> *और मोतिया बिन्द हो तो आपरेशन करके जिसकी इज्ज़ज़त फोरम पे नहीं है* 
> *पर नज़र ही नहीं हो तो फिर अब अगले जनम में ही कोई चांस है ........*
> *और भाई छोड़ो क्या कहूँ ......*


मैंने गाँधी के लिए कहा कुछ बोला है, ये सूत्र नेहरु परिवार के लिए बनाया गया है और मैंने नेहरु के लिए ही ये बात बोली थी, अब आप तो महाज्ञानी हो, इस सूत्र को विषय से भटकाने में जितना योगदान आपका है उतना किसी और का नही, किसी अन्य सूत्र में तो आपकी टिपण्णी यदा कदा देखने को मिलती है लेकिन यहाँ तो पूरी तरह आसन जमाये बैठे हो, हर घंटे एक प्रविष्टि जरुर दोगे यहाँ, चलो  अपनी लट्ठमार भाषा में एक बात और बोल देता हु की इस सूत्र का नाम है " भारत पर राज करते परिवार का सच - एक अनसुलझी पहेली " अब सीधा सा गणित है की अगर  आप के पास कोई जानकारिया है तो शेयर karo, बार बार बेसिर पैर के उदहारण प्रस्तुत kar, suraj चाँद तारो की बाते kar kar के क्यों सूत्र को दिशा हिन् बनाने में लगे हुए हो, यदि aapko apna gyan ढोलना ही है तो किसी नए सूत्र का निर्माण क्यों नही करते आप, यदि नेहरु गाँधी राजवंश की सच्चाइया aapko विचलित करती है तो आप बार बार यहाँ का रुख करते ही क्यों है ,

----------


## zinda barood

और हां गाँधी राष्ट्र पिता थे, है, और रहेंगे, गाँधी जी का जितना आदर आप करते हो उतना ही मै भी करता हु, mera आक्रोश सिर्फ नेहरु और नेहरु परिवार के लिए है,

----------


## viv1234

thanks ****************************

----------


## viv1234

bhaut acche

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> donking जी के कहने का तरीका थोडा सा गलत है यदि वे इसपर  ध्यान दें तो इस विषय पे स्वस्थ परिचर्चा की जा सकती है


* शायद आप ठीक कह रहे हैं, साजिद भाई जी सदस्यों से बात करते समय काफी हद तक लहजा सही रहता है! बाकी कुछ बातें बताने के लिए शब्द विशेष का प्रयोग हो ही जाता है!*



> *Thread: भारत पर राज करते एक... 
> निरर्थक होने का अर्थ समझते हो*
>  नेगेटिव रेप देने वाले ज्ञानी महानुभाव आप ही समझा दीजिये ! हम तो अज्ञानी जीव हैं ! कम से कम अपना नाम तो बता ही दिया करो भाई, नाम बताने से भी पता नहीं क्यूँ लोग डरते हैं !


* अहिंसा के पुजारी तो ऐसे ही शांति से काम करके जाते हैं !*:salut:



> दोस्त दूसरा सूत्र मैंने बनया था ..........उसका नाम था *गाँधी बापू  का सच ........क्या सोचना है आपका*


*हाँ खान साब, अब आप ही बताओ की कितना खंडन कर दिया था किसी ने ! बस एक ही राग अलापते रहे थे कि बंद करो, बंद करो!* 






> *क्या बात है दोस्तों मैं दो दिनों के लिए बाहर  गया था ........और लौटा हूँ तो .......इस सूत्र का रूप की बदल गया है ...................*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*गुरु जी या अन्य कोई सदस्य यदि इस बारे में कोई जानकारी रखते हो तो कृपया इस बारे में प्रकाश डालें!*




> एसा कहा जाता है कि : नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु विमान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई थी। उनको भारत की आजादी के बाद रूस में एक गोदाम में बन्दी बना कर रखा गया था। और नेहरू को यह पता था।
> एक बार एक भारतीय अधिकारी ललित माकन को रूस में इस बात की जानकारी मिली तो भारत लौट कर उसने एयरपोर्ट से सीधे नेहरू को मिल कर यह बात बताई। ललित माकन फ़िर अपने घर नहीं पहुँचे।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Lagta hai HExx ji aap bhi ****hi ke baare me ek dhaarna bana chuke hai.... aap sach jaana chahate hai to sikke ke dono pehluoon ko dekhe..... aap Nathuram Godse ke bhai Gopal Godse dwara likhi gayi Book jo ki Nathuram Godse ki biography hai "Why I assassinated ****hi" (banned Book) padhe woh aapke ****hi ke baare me bahut si baate clear kar dega........ ****hi nehru itne mahan bhi nahi the jitna unko bataya jaa raha hai....................




*अदालत में गोडसे जी द्वारा दिए गए ब्यान को हिंदी में टाइप करके यहाँ डालने की कोशिश करूँगा!*

----------


## smilesingh

Aap ki baat ekdum bakwas lag rahi hai. Nehru bahut he common surname hai. Google par koi bhi naam with nehru search kar lijiye.

----------


## smilesingh

Subhash Chandra bose ki death azadi se bhot pahle ho gayi thi.. apni history check karo bhai..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *हे ज्ञानि पुरुष ...क्षमा करें
> गलती से मै इधर का रूख कर लेता हूँ और आपके ज्ञान से रूबरू होना पड़ता है
> आपके इस ज्ञान के समर्थक इतने हैं की मै यहाँ 
> इतना जरुर कहूंगा की आप एक सूत्र बनाइये..... गांधी पर जो कहना चाहतें हैं ...कहें
> मै आपके सारे तथ्यों का खंडन कर दूंगा 
> चलता हूँ ---
> 
> आपके ही विचार -
> भगवान् भला करे आपका
> *


*
:clock:बहुत कोशिश की लेकिन कंट्रोल कर नहीं पाया ! इसलिए आपकी बात का जवाब दे रहा हूँ..
सबसे पहले तो फोरम के SELF PROCLAIMED STUD ji, आपका ये व्यंग्य देख कर बरबस ही हसी आ गयी! क्यूंकि जब एक बार जब हमने आपसे भाई-चारे में मजाक किया था तो आप जल-भुन गए थे! और फिर अब तो न तो आपको बुलाया था भाई सूत्र का निरिक्षण करने के लिए और अगर किसी ने बुलाया भी होगा तो सूत्र से सम्बंधित बात रखने के लिए बुलाया होगा, लेकिन आप ठहरे WANNA BE टाइप के character, सूखे सूखे तो कैसे जा सकते थे! चलिए ये तो आपके व्यंग्य का जवाब था!;)


अब आपने जो stud बनने की कोशिश की है फिर से ,
 उसका जवाब--- जब गाँधी पर सूत्र बना था तब तो आप और आप जैसे गाँधी के समर्थक वहां तथ्यों का खंडन करने की बजाय महान आदमी, इतिहास से छेड़छाड़ जैसे राग अलापते रहे और तब तक नियामकों से लगातार शिकायत करते रहे, जब तक वो सूत्र बंद नहीं हुआ!:clap: अब सिर्फ आपसे तथ्यों का खंडन करवाने के लिए तो मैं सूत्र दुबारा बनाने से रहा!


इश्वर भला करे हम सबका!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अब अगर इस बार भी दिल पर ले जायें बात को तो कृपया विजिटर मैसेज से जवाब दें! यहाँ सूत्र को फिजूल की टी.आर.पी. न दें!*




> *हे ज्ञानि पुरुष ...क्षमा करें
> गलती से मै इधर का रूख कर लेता हूँ और आपके ज्ञान से रूबरू होना पड़ता है
> आपके इस ज्ञान के समर्थक इतने हैं की मै यहाँ मौन ही धारण करना बेहतर समझूंगा
> इतना जरुर कहूंगा की आप एक सूत्र बनाइये जिसमे संयमित भाषा का प्रयोग करके गांधी पर जो कहना चाहतें हैं ...कहें
> मै आपके सारे तथ्यों का खंडन कर दूंगा 
> चलता हूँ ---
> 
> आपके ही विचार -
> भगवान् भला करे आपका
> *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *असली दबंग लगते हो यार .अब यकीं है की पहचान छुपी हुयी है, पब्लिक प्लेस है, कोई हद से बहार जायेगा नहीं . अपनी वीरता दिखने का सही मौका यही है. शाबास मेरे सेर.
> मिल gay*



:clap:
*आपकी अब तक इस सूत्र में की गयी मेरी एकमात्र पसंदीदा प्रविष्टि!*

----------


## pooja

> *गुरु जी या अन्य कोई सदस्य यदि इस बारे में कोई जानकारी रखते हो तो कृपया इस बारे में प्रकाश डालें!*


नेताजी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस  का निधन हवाई दुर्घटना में नहीं हुआ था.., बल्कि वे १९४९ तक जीवित थे और उनसे मास्को जेल में विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित और सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन ने भेंट की थी.....!  वे ( विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित ) एक जगह यह रहस्य उजागर भी करने वाली थी.., मगर जवाहरलाल नेहरु ने उन्हें रोक दिया...!

----------


## pooja

नेताजी ने कूटनीतिक तोर  पर यह खबर फेलाई थी कि उनकी मृत्यु हो गई...! सच यह है कि वे पनडुब्बी और पैदल मार्ग से सोवियत संघ पहुचे थे, वहां उन्हें गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया.., क्यों कि तब तक सोवियत संघ भी जर्मन हमले के कारण, ब्रिटेन-अमरीकी गुट अर्थात मित्र राष्ट्रों के समूह से मित्रता कर चुका था..!  
सवाल यह है कि नेताजी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु की संदिग्धता हमेशा ही रही है..!  उन्हें लगातार जीवित बताया जाता रहा है..! अनेकों वार उनकी मृत्यु  की जांच के लिए आयोग गठित हुए...! आयोगों को कभी भी अपेक्षित सहयोग नहीं मिलने से, ये वे नतीजा ही रही जांचे..!! क्योंकि यह बहुत ही अधिक गंभीर बात है कि नेताजी सुभाष १९४९ में मास्को जेल में थे और कांग्रेस के नेताओं को मालूम भी था और देश के इस महान सपूत को बचानें के लिए कोई प्रयास नहीं हुए...!! उनका  क्या हुआ...; यह देश जानना चाहता है...?

----------


## pooja

द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध में जापान की हार के बाद, नेताजी को नया रास्ता ढूँढना जरूरी था। उन्होने रूस से सहायता माँगने का निश्चय किया था। 18 अगस्त, 1945 को नेताजी हवाई जहाज से मांचुरिया की तरफ जा रहे थे। इस सफर के दौरान वे लापता हो गए। इस दिन के बाद वे कभी किसी को दिखाई नहीं दिये।
23 अगस्त, 1945 को जापान की दोमेई खबर संस्था ने दुनिया को खबर दी, कि 18 अगस्त के दिन, नेताजी का हवाई जहाज ताइवान की भूमि पर दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हो गया था और उस दुर्घटना में बुरी तरह से घायल होकर नेताजी ने अस्पताल में अंतिम साँस ले ली थी।
दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हवाई जहाज में नेताजी के साथ उनके सहकारी कर्नल हबिबूर रहमान थे। उन्होने नेताजी को बचाने का निश्च्हय किया, लेकिन वे कामयाब नहीं रहे। फिर नेताजी की अस्थियाँ जापान की राजधानी तोकियो में रेनकोजी नामक बौद्ध मंदिर में रखी गयी।
स्वतंत्रता के पश्चात, भारत सरकार ने इस घटना की जाँच करने के लिए, 1956 और 1977 में दो बार एक आयोग को नियुक्त किया। दोनो बार यह नतिजा निकला की नेताजी उस विमान दुर्घटना में ही मारे गये थे। *लेकिन जिस ताइवान की भूमि पर यह दुर्घटना होने की खबर थी, उस ताइवान देश की सरकार से तो, इन दोनो आयोगो ने बात ही नहीं की।*

----------


## pooja

1999 में मनोज कुमार मुखर्जी के नेतृत्व में तीसरा आयोग बनाया गया।* 2005 में ताइवान सरकार ने मुखर्जी आयोग को बता दिया कि 1945 में ताइवान की भूमि पर कोई हवाई जहाज दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हुआ ही नहीं था।* 2005 में मुखर्जी आयोग ने भारत सरकार को अपनी रिपोर्ट पेश की, जिस में उन्होने कहा, कि नेताजी की मृत्यु उस विमान दुर्घटना में होने का कोई सबूत नहीं हैं। लेकिन भारत सरकार ने मुखर्जी आयोग की रिपोर्ट को अस्वीकार कर दिया। 18 अगस्त, 1945 के दिन नेताजी कहाँ लापता हो गए और उनका आगे क्या हुआ, यह भारत के इतिहास का सबसे बडा अनुत्तरित रहस्य बन गया हैं।

----------


## pooja

नेताजी के कथित रूप से लापता हो जाने से संबंधित अधिकांश आधिकारिक दस्तावेजों को सरकार ने अब तक अति गोपनीय श्रेणी में रखा है। यहाँ तक कि कोलकाता उच्च न्यायालय के आदेश पर उच्चतम न्यायालय के पूर्व न्यायाधीश जस्टिस मनोज मुखर्जी की अध्यक्षता में गठित जाँच आयोग को भी सरकार ने बारंबार अनुरोध किए जाने के बावजूद इस मामले से संबंधित कई दस्तावेज नहीं उपलब्ध कराए और जाँच में अपेक्षित सहयोग भी नहीं दिया। मुखर्जी आयोग ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में सरकार के इस रवैये के बारे में विस्तार से लिखा है। इसके बावजूद मुखर्जी आयोग ने अपने काम को बखूबी अंजाम दिया और जाँच के पाँच प्रमुख बिन्दुओं पर 8 नवम्बर, 2005 को पेश अपनी रिपोर्ट में निम्नानुसार ठोस निष्कर्ष दिए: 
(क) क्या सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु हो चुकी है या वे जीवित हैं?
मुखर्जी आयोग - नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु हो गई है।
(ख) यदि उनकी मृत्यु हो चुकी है तो क्या उनकी मृत्यु जैसा कि कहा गया है हवाई दुर्घटना में हुई थी?
मुखर्जी आयोग - उनकी मृत्यु वायुयान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई, जैसा कि बताया जाता है।
(ग) क्या जापानी मंदिर में जो अस्थियाँ रखी हैं वे नेताजी की अस्थियाँ हैं?
मुखर्जी आयोग - जापानी मन्दिर में रखे अवशेष नेताजी के नहीं हैं।
(घ) क्या उनकी मृत्यु किसी अन्य स्थान पर किसी अन्य ढंग से हुई है और यदि हाँ तो कब और कैसे?
मुखर्जी आयोग - किसी निश्चित साक्ष्य के अभाव में कोई सकारात्मक उत्तर नहीं दिया जा सकता।
(ङ) यदि वे जीवित हैं तो उनके पते-ठिकाने के संबंध में…
मुखर्जी आयोग – उत्तर (क) में पहले ही दिया जा चुका है।

----------


## pooja

लेकिन भारत सरकार संसद में प्रस्तुत अपनी कार्रवाई रिपोर्ट (ATR) में मुखर्जी आयोग के इस निष्कर्ष से सहमत नहीं हुई कि नेताजी की मौत 18 अगस्त, 1945 को कथित वायुयान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई थी और जापान के रेन्कोजी मंदिर में रखी अस्थियाँ नेताजी की नहीं हैं। संसद में इस बारे में हुए वाद-विवाद के दौरान गृह मंत्री शिवराज पाटिल ने सरकार की तरफ से यह सफाई दी कि इस मामले पर पूर्ववर्ती शाह नवाज खान जाँच समिति तथा जी. डी. खोसला आयोग के निष्कर्षों को सरकार अधिक विश्वसनीय मानती है।
जबकि इसके ठीक विपरीत 28 अगस्त, 1978 को लोक सभा में तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री मोरारजी देसाई ने उन दो पूर्ववर्ती जाँचों के निष्कर्षों के संबंध में निम्न वक्तव्य दिया था:
18 अगस्त 1945 को मंचूरिया की हवाई यात्रा के दौरान तैहोकु हवाई अड्डे पर हवाई दुर्घटना में नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मृत्यु की रिपोर्ट के बारे में दो बार जांच की गई है जिनमें से एक मेजर जनरल शाह नवाज खां की अध्यक्षता में एक समिति द्वारा की गई थी और दूसरी पंजाब उच्च न्यायालय के सेवानिवृत्त न्यायाधीश श्री जी.डी. खोसला की अध्यक्षता में एक सदस्यीय जाँच समिति द्वारा की गई थी। पहली समिति ने बहुमत से और श्री खोसला ने उनकी मृत्यु संबंधी रिपोर्ट को सच माना था। उसके बाद से इन दो रिपोर्टों में पहुंचे निष्कर्षों की सच्चाई को लेकर उचित शंकाएँ प्रस्तुत की गई हैं तथा साक्षियों की गवाही में अनेक महत्वपूर्ण असंगतियाँ देखी गई हैं, कुछेक अन्य और अधिक समकालीन सरकारी दस्तावेजी रिकार्ड भी उपलब्ध हो गए हैं। इन शंकाओं और असंगतियों तथा रिकार्डों के प्रकाश में सरकार यह स्वीकार करने में दिक्कत महसूस करती है कि पिछले निर्णय असंदिग्ध थे।

----------


## Ranveer

> *
> :clock:बहुत कोशिश की लेकिन कंट्रोल कर नहीं पाया ! इसलिए आपकी बात का जवाब दे रहा हूँ..
> सबसे पहले तो फोरम के SELF PROCLAIMED STUD ji, आपका ये व्यंग्य देख कर बरबस ही हसी आ गयी! क्यूंकि जब एक बार जब हमने आपसे भाई-चारे में मजाक किया था तो आप जल-भुन गए थे! और फिर अब तो न तो आपको बुलाया था भाई सूत्र का निरिक्षण करने के लिए और अगर किसी ने बुलाया भी होगा तो सूत्र से सम्बंधित बात रखने के लिए बुलाया होगा, लेकिन आप ठहरे WANNA BE टाइप के character, सूखे सूखे तो कैसे जा सकते थे! चलिए ये तो आपके व्यंग्य का जवाब था!;)
> 
> 
> अब आपने जो stud बनने की कोशिश की है फिर से ,
>  उसका जवाब--- जब गाँधी पर सूत्र बना था तब तो आप और आप जैसे गाँधी के समर्थक वहां तथ्यों का खंडन करने की बजाय महान आदमी, इतिहास से छेड़छाड़ जैसे राग अलापते रहे और तब तक नियामकों से लगातार शिकायत करते रहे, जब तक वो सूत्र बंद नहीं हुआ!:clap: अब सिर्फ आपसे तथ्यों का खंडन करवाने के लिए तो मैं सूत्र दुबारा बनाने से रहा!
> 
> 
> इश्वर भला करे हम सबका!*





> *अब अगर इस बार भी दिल पर ले जायें बात को तो कृपया विजिटर मैसेज से जवाब दें! यहाँ सूत्र को फिजूल की टी.आर.पी. न दें!*


जब गाँधी पर सूत्र बना था तब तो आप और आप जैसे गाँधी के समर्थक वहां तथ्यों का खंडन करने की बजाय महान आदमी, इतिहास से छेड़छाड़ जैसे राग अलापते रहे और तब तक नियामकों से लगातार शिकायत
करते रहे, जब तक वो सूत्र बंद नहीं हुआ!

*मित्र कृपया भड़कें नहीं ..शांति से काम लें
गांधी वाले सूत्र में भाषा शैली के कारण किसी ने शिकायत की थी
मै भी चाहता था की बात आगे तक जाए पर ऐसा नहीं हो सका /
आप थोड़े  ज्यादा भावुक हो उठतें हैं
अगर आप चाहतें हैं की मै आपके सूत्रों को न पढूं / देखूं या कुछ लिखूं तो ठीक है
जैसी आपकी मर्ज़ी*
SELF PROCLAIMED STUD ji,
*वैसे मै सड़कछाप आदमी ही हूँ  इसीलिए कृपया ऐसी उपाधि से न नवाजें*


* इतना तो जरुर कहूँगा की आपका सूत्र काबिले तारीफ़ है
अच्छी मेहनत की है आपने  और मुझे भी पढ़कर आनंद मिला
चूँकि आपने यहीं पर सवाल किया इसीलिए मैंने यहीं पर लिखना उचित समझा 

पुनः क्षमा और धन्यवाद साथ साथ*

----------


## pooja

नेताजी की मौत की परिस्थितियों की जाँच से संबंधित अभी तक के अनुभव से यह निष्कर्ष निकाला जा सकता है कि कांग्रेस पार्टी जब तक सत्ता में रहेगी तब तक इस मामले की सच्चाई जनता के सामने नहीं आ पाएगी। कोई गैर-कांग्रेसी सरकार ही मामले की सच्चाई के उजागर होने में निमित्त बन सकती है। खोसला आयोग की रिपोर्ट के जिन निष्कर्षों को 1978 में जनता पार्टी की सरकार ने खारिज कर दिया था, उसे कांग्रेस के नेतृत्व वाली मौजूदा सरकार अब विश्वसनीय मान रही है। इसी तरह, वर्ष 1999 में भारतीय जनता पार्टी की सरकार द्वारा गठित जस्टिस मुखर्जी आयोग की रिपोर्ट के निष्कर्षों से कांग्रेस के नेतृत्व वाली मौजूदा सरकार ने असहमति जता दी है। 
इस संबंध में 2 फरवरी, 2007 को कोलकाता उच्च न्यायालय ने मुखर्जी आयोग के मुख्य निष्कर्षों को खारिज करने वाली केन्द्र सरकार की कार्रवाई रिपोर्ट को रद्द किए जाने की मांग करते हुए दायर एक जनहित याचिका को सुनवाई के लिए स्वीकार कर लिया है। इस याचिका में जापान के रेन्कोजी मंदिर में रखी अस्थियों को भारत लाए जाने की अनुमति नहीं दिए जाने की प्रार्थना भी की गई है। गौरतलब है कि कोलकाता उच्च न्यायालय में दायर एक जनहित याचिका पर सुनवाई के बाद दिए गए आदेश पर ही भारत सरकार ने मुखर्जी आयोग का गठन किया था।

----------


## sukhveer

पुजा जी अछि जानकारी देने के लिए शुक्रिया thanks

----------


## Ranveer

> *भाई साहब अपने कहा की अहिंसा का सहारा कुछ कायर लोग लेते हैं.मैं कहता हूँ कायरों ने भी उस अहिंसा का त्याग कर दिया है जिसे आप अहिंसा कहते हैं.बो अब मोमबती लेकर भीड़ में घुल मिल जाना ज्यादा बेहतर समझतें है. मतलब की कायरों ने भी अहिंसा को अपने लायक नहीं समझा.
> लेकिन वो आप की अहिंसा की परिभासा है. जिसका  साफ सीधा मतलब है :- भीक मांगना.
> 
> हमलोगों की अहिंसा की परिभासा अलग है .
> इसकी परिभासा राम धरी सिंह दिनकर देते है .:-
> " क्षमा शोभती उस भुजंग को , जिसके पास गरल हो.
> उसको क्या , जो दंतहीन , विशिं हिन् ,विनीत , सरल हो."
> 
> जब आप इतने समर्थ हो की शत्रु को एक बार में ही निगल जाएँ , लेकिन उसके बाद भी आप अपना समय खर्च करें उसे समझाने में  की वोह सायद सुधर जाये.
> ...





> *इसीलिए स्वामी दयानंद सरस्वती ने डिम-डिम घोष किया था :- वैदिक हिंसा, हिंसा न भवति.
> तो जब आप के हाथ में शस्त्र हो और दिमाग में डॉक्टर की मानसिकता हो .काम होते ही अस्त्र को छोड़ देना. आखिरी रास्ते के रूप में शस्त्र को उठाना 
> ये ही अहिंसा है. आप अपने छोटे भाई की गलती पर लात -घूसों की बरसात कर सकते हैं. पर आप पहले उसे समझाने के सारे प्रत्यं कर लेते हैं आखिरी उपाय के र्रोप मं दंड देते हैं . ये अहिंसा है.
> अब सब कुछ साफ दिखेगा , राम भी अहिंसक है, कृष्ण भी,अर्जुन्भी क्योंकि दुर्योधन ने कोई रास्ता नहीं छोड़ा था.
> 
>   एक मर्यादा में दोनों किनारों के बिच. बहती नदी अहिंसक है.
>  बाड़ आती है.तब बहती हुई नदी हिंसक है.
> 
> मानने और मनवाने के सारे रास्ते बंद कर दिए फिरंगियों ने और अब ये बिस्वास पक्का हो गया की यह सिर्फ हमे धोका ही देंगे तो गाँधी ने " दो और दी " कहा ये अहिंसा है.
> ...


*हो सके तो उपरोक्त कथनों के साथ साथ  इन कथनों को भी समझने का प्रयास करें ......

आहिंसा का अर्थ  कायरता नहीं है ..इसका अर्थ है न्यूनतम हिंसा का प्रयोग जहां तक संभव हो
किसी व्यक्ति.... किसी सिस्टम के विरोध करने का रास्ता  एकमात्र हिंसा से होकर नहीं जाता
अगर सामने वाला व्यक्ति हमसे ज्यादा ताकतवर है तो वो आपको कुचल देगा
विरोध करने का सबसे सरल और प्रभावी तरीका है सत्याग्रह अर्थात सत्य के साथ आग्रह करके सामने वाले की विचारधारा में परिवर्तन कराना
अगर आपके संयमित विरोध से ही उसके विचार में परिवर्तन होता है तो आपको हिंसा की क्या आवश्यकता है

गांधीजी की अहिंसा का अर्थ न्यूनतम हिंसा से है
अगर सामने वाला आपके एक गाल पर थप्पड़  मार दे तो आप दूसरी गाल भी आगे कर दें
लेकिन तब तक जब तक की वो आपको कायर डरपोक न समझ ले
अगर वो आपको लगातार कायर समझ कर थप्पड़ मारता जाता है तो  उस स्तिथि में आपको हिंसा करना ही होगा
सहने के लिए इसीलिए कहा जाता है ताकि आप इतने मज़बूत बने की आप विकट परिस्तिथियों का सामना करना सीख सकें 


 इस सूत्र को महात्मा गाँधी ...शुभाष चन्द्र बॉस ...आदि महान लोगों से दूर रखें
क्यूंकि इस सूत्र का विषय कुछ और है
*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

@ रणवीर 
मित्र आप लंबे कोट से बचें 
और समय निकाल के चौपाल पे भी आयें तो मेहरबानी होगी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Satya kadwa lage to lage. Lekin doctor ka farz hai ki mariz ko daba pilata rahe . Isliye dost jyada parwah mat karo ki kaun kya aur kis tarike se bolta hai. Agar arjun ye dekhega ki uske bano ke samne kaun khada hai to kartavya se chook jayega .


 मित्र जो सूत्र जिस विषय पे बना हो उसी विषय पे चर्चा करनी चाहिए 
यदि आप चाहें तो अपनी बात के लिए नया सिट्र बना ले 
जिसमें मै भी सहयोग करूँगा

----------


## ranju

भारत कुमार जी आपका जेसा नाम वैसा ही काम है, आपने भारत की जनता की आँखों से मोतियाबिंद हटाया है .
आपको *लाल सलाम.*

----------


## Panrai1979

दोस्तों मई यहाँ देख रहा हु की कुछ लोग जो बड़े देश भक्त बनते है! और गाँधी गिरी की बाते कर रहे है उन्हें कहना चाहू गा के ये  सूत्र नेहरू पर है न की गाँधी पर तो बकवास बन्द करे जिसे बुरा लगता है वो कृपया इस सुरत्र पर न आये.. और रही बात नेहरू नाम की तो इस नाम का अस्तित्वा नहीं है क्योकी मई भी कश्मीरी पंडित हु और मेरा नाम कॉल है हमारे कश्मीर में नेहरू नाम है. जिनलोगो के बारे में आज आप नेहरू नाम बता रहे है गूगल पर वो सब साले आज़ादी के बाद कांग्रेस की पैदेस है!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भारत कुमार जी आपका जेसा नाम वैसा ही काम है, आपने भारत की जनता की आँखों से मोतियाबिंद हटाया है .
> आपको *लाल सलाम.*


*शुक्रिया आपका.. भगवान् आपका भला करे!*






> दोस्तों मई यहाँ देख रहा हु की कुछ लोग जो बड़े देश भक्त बनते है! और गाँधी गिरी की बाते कर रहे है उन्हें कहना चाहू गा के ये  सूत्र नेहरू पर है न की गाँधी पर तो बकवास बन्द करे जिसे बुरा लगता है वो कृपया इस सुरत्र पर न आये.. और रही बात नेहरू नाम की तो इस नाम का अस्तित्वा नहीं है क्योकी मई भी कश्मीरी पंडित हु और मेरा नाम कॉल है हमारे कश्मीर में नेहरू नाम है. जिनलोगो के बारे में आज आप नेहरू नाम बता रहे है गूगल पर वो सब साले आज़ादी के बाद कांग्रेस की पैदेस है!


*
यही बात एक पुस्तक में स्पस्ट की गयी है की इस उपनाम का कोई अस्तित्व कहीं भी नहीं है और ये काल्पनिक उपनाम इसी परिवार के बाद दुनिया में आया है! ये लोग आजतक फूट डालकर राज करने की राजनीति करते आये हैं और कर रहे हैं! इस परिवार ने देश को खा लिया!इससे धक्के देकर बहर निकलने की जरुरत है और ये तभी संभव है जब पुरे देश को इन सब बातों का पता चले और इन पर विश्वास करें!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> नेताजी की मौत ,....का गठन किया था।





> लेकिन भारत सरकार संसद में प्रस्तुत अपनी कार्रवाई रिपोर्ट (ATR) में मुखर्जी आयोग के इस निष्कर्ष से सहमत नहीं हुई कि नेताजी की मौत ......असंदिग्ध थे। [/COLOR]





> नेताजी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस  ..या...!





> नेताजी ने ... गये थे। *लेकिन जिस ताइवान की भूमि पर यह दुर्घटना होने की खबर थी, उस ताइवान देश की सरकार से तो, इन दोनो आयोगो ने बात ही नहीं की।*





> ..गया हैं।





> नेताजी.. चुका है।[/COLOR]


*
मैंने कहीं पढ़ा था कि आज भी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस को भारतीय कामों में एक वांछित मुजरिम करार दिया हुआ है! अगर ये सच है तो शर्म की बात है!*

----------


## jethalal

करुणानिधि का LTTE प्रेम जग जाहिर है, फिर भी सत्ता में बने रहेने के लिए, *अपने ही पति राजिव गांधी का खून करानेवाले लोगो के मित्रों (D.M.K) से राजनैतिक-गठबन्धन* बनाने में सोनिया गांधी को कोई हिचकिचाहट नही.
तमिलनाडु में वोट-बेंक मजबूत करने के लिए, नलिनी को छोड़ने तक की बाते करवाई अपनी बेटी प्रियका द्वारा.

----------


## jethalal

जनता पार्टी के सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी (जिन्होंने बीड़ा उठाया है 2g स्केम एक्स्पोज़ करने का)
उनके मुताबिक, (अंग्रेजी टीवी चेनल में दिए इंटरव्यू में)
१. करुणानिधि की बेटी *कनिमोझी: पहेले LTTE की कार्यकर्ता थी*, money-supply का काम करती.
२. Hindustan Times के एडिटर वीर सिंघवी : वो कोंग्रेस के एकदम करीबी है (राडिया-टेप में जाहिर भी हुआ)  और LTTE उनके खर्चे उठाती थी (शराब,शबाब) जब वो मलेशिया, थाईलेंड में जाते, उसके बदले वे LTTE के समर्थन में editorials लिखा करते. इसका उल्लेख तो सुब्रमणियास्वामी के ट्विटर पे भी है.

फिर भी केवल सत्ता के लिए, ऐसे लोगो के साथ मैत्री! वो भी सोनिया गांधी द्वारा, जिनके पति को इन्ही लोगो के मित्रों ने मरवाया था!

----------


## sukhveer

शुक्रिया jethalal ji

----------


## sonare

ye parivar ka hum sabhi ko virodh karna chahiye, sale pure beimano ki factry hai ye

----------


## SUNIL1107

!


> *अदालत में गोडसे जी द्वारा दिए गए ब्यान को हिंदी में टाइप करके यहाँ डालने की कोशिश करूँगा!*


एक उपर्युक्त  नाम परिवर्तन  के लिए धन्यबाद मित्र  भारत कुमार जी ! उस बयान का इंतजार है भारत भाई (.......किंग )

----------


## Devil khan

*मित्र मेरे पास नाथूराम गोडसे डावर दिए बयां की पूरी हिस्ट्री है अगर किसी को चाहिए तो मुझे बताइए मैं लोड करने की कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## pooja

> *मित्र मेरे पास नाथूराम गोडसे डावर दिए बयां की पूरी हिस्ट्री है अगर किसी को चाहिए तो मुझे बताइए मैं लोड करने की कोशिश करूँगा*


*नेकी और पूछ पूछ डेविल जी ?? जल्दी से लोड करो यार*

----------


## Devil khan

*lijiye आप सब के लिए पेश है नाथूराम गोडसे की जुबानी .....की क्यों उसने गाँधी जी की हत्या की .....उसके सहयोगियों के फोटो के साथ ......कोर्ट रूम की गवाही और पेशी के वक्त की फोटो .....उसके कुछ पर्सनल पत्र जो उसने अपने बड़े भाई को लिखे थे ..............और भी बहुत कुछ ......

पर दोस्तों ये धयान रखियेगा कि ये प्रतिबंधित है ..........*


****hi-Vadh-Kyo-गाँधी-वध-क्यों.pdf (28.42 MB)

http://www.multiupload.com/OJQ7YBZB9I

----------


## pooja

> *lijiye आप सब के लिए पेश है नाथूराम गोडसे की जुबानी .....की क्यों उसने गाँधी जी की हत्या की .....उसके सहयोगियों के फोटो के साथ ......कोर्ट रूम की गवाही और पेशी के वक्त की फोटो .....उसके कुछ पर्सनल पत्र जो उसने अपने बड़े भाई को लिखे थे ..............और भी बहुत कुछ ......
> 
> पर दोस्तों ये धयान रखियेगा कि ये प्रतिबंधित है ..........*
> 
> 
> ****hi-Vadh-Kyo-गाँधी-वध-क्यों.pdf (28.42 MB)
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/OJQ7YBZB9I


धन्यवाद डेविल जी , मैंने इसे डाउनलोड कर लिया है जल्दी ही पढ़ कर कुछ विचार रखूंगी

----------


## alok9889

*ये फोरम अब तक का सबसे बेहतरीन फोरम है, मुझे इस परिवार पर हमेशा से शक था.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और फिर लोग बोलते हैं कि देश की बहु को आज भी विदेशी क्यूँ बताते हैं हम*!


> करुणानिधि का LTTE प्रेम जग जाहिर है, फिर भी सत्ता में बने रहेने के लिए, *अपने ही पति राजिव गांधी का खून करानेवाले लोगो के मित्रों (D.M.K) से राजनैतिक-गठबन्धन* बनाने में सोनिया गांधी को कोई हिचकिचाहट नही.
> तमिलनाडु में वोट-बेंक मजबूत करने के लिए, नलिनी को छोड़ने तक की बाते करवाई अपनी बेटी प्रियका द्वारा.

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*बहुत बढ़िया दोस्तों . . . . . .*

----------


## SUNIL1107

कहाँ हैं भारत कुमार जी, डेविल जी, पूजा जी कृपया सूत्र को गति प्रदान करें !

----------


## akhilish001

दोस्तों, ना जाने क्यों पर बचपन से ही गाँधी, नेहरु का नाम सुनते ही मुझ में चिढ आ जाती थी. ये इस परिवार के लिए मेरा नफरत अनायास ही था. पर आज जब इस सूत्र को पढ़ा तो नफरत करने का कारन भी मिल गया. खैर, आज मै बहोत खुश हु की मै किसी को भी वोट देने नहीं जाता. और इस बात से और भी ज्यादा ख़ुशी है की मै भगत सिंग का भक्त हु और उन्ही की राहो पर चलना चाहता हु. क्योकि शायद अब तक वही ऐसे है जो हर तरह के आरोपों से बचे है, सिवाय उनके जो इस पंचमेल खिचड़ी के परिवारों ने उन पर लगाया है. मै उनके लिए वो शब्द यूज नहीं करना चाहता. और वैसे भी मै गाँधी को महँ नहीं मानता. मै उसे बस एक अच्छा राजनीतिज्ञ मानता हु जो आज आप सब की बातो से सच शाबित हो गया. मै बस इतना ही चाहता हु की आप सब इसी तरह नए नए सूत्र को बनाते रहे. उस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ने में मेरा पूरा सहयोग रहेगा. हां पर मै इस "पंचमेल खिचड़ी परिवार" के बारे में कुछ भी जानकारी इक्कठी नहीं करने वाला. क्योकि मेरा खून खुलता है. आप सब जानकारी एकत्रित करे, वक़्त आने पर एक्शन मै ले लूँगा.

----------


## man-vakil

*अहिस्ता अहिस्ता देश मेरा कुछ घटता सा जाता है,
और जनता के दिल का बोझ अब बढ़ता ही  जाता है,
गुमनामी के अंधेरों से भी उठती है अनबुझी तस्वीरें,
कोई आकर, मुझमे मरी क्रांति सा जुड़ता जाता है,
और सिक्के भी अब तो पड़े रहते है इन सड़कों पे,
पर मेरी जेब में पड़ा यह नोट भी सड़ता जाता है,
अरे रोशनी के अम्बार लगे है अब उन चेहरों पे,
पेट की भूख के आगे, इनका तन बिकता जाता है,
कुर्तें पजामे,टोपी वालों से अब डर लगता है भाई,
सरकारी खजाने के भण्डार भी रोज़ घटता जाता है,
सेंध लगती है मंत्रालयों में, अब तो दिन के उजालों में, 
कुर्सी से चिपके इन चोरों का हजूम भी बढ़ता जाता है
भूख से बिलकते बच्चे, चौराहों पर बिकते है रोज़ रोज़,
और योजनाओं से बाबू के घर का सामान बढ़ता जाता है,
अरे, आयोजन अब बन गए है प्रयोजन के नए उपाय, 
खद्दरदारियों की पूंजी से अब खेत मेरा उजड़ता जाता है,
फौजी लड़े अब सीमा पर, पर घर में लुट जाए परिवार,
उसके मरने के दाम से, एक कांसे का पदक खरीदा जाता है,
अरे कागज के पुरूस्कार है बांटे जाते,सत्ता के गलियारों में,
हर चापलूस का, अब पद्म-अलंकारों से सत्कार  किया जाता है...
अहिस्ता अहिस्ता देश मेरा कुछ घटता सा जाता है,
और जनता के दिल का बोझ अब बढ़ता ही  जाता है,
========मन-वकील


*

----------


## Devil khan

> कहाँ हैं भारत कुमार जी, डेविल जी, पूजा जी कृपया सूत्र को गति प्रदान करें !


*मित्र नयी सामिग्री मिलते ही पोस्ट करूँगा ................*

----------


## marwariladka

> *अहिस्ता अहिस्ता देश मेरा कुछ घटता सा जाता है,
> और जनता के दिल का बोझ अब बढ़ता ही  जाता है,
> गुमनामी के अंधेरों से भी उठती है अनबुझी तस्वीरें,
> कोई आकर, मुझमे मरी क्रांति सा जुड़ता जाता है,
> और सिक्के भी अब तो पड़े रहते है इन सड़कों पे,
> पर मेरी जेब में पड़ा यह नोट भी सड़ता जाता है,
> अरे रोशनी के अम्बार लगे है अब उन चेहरों पे,
> पेट की भूख के आगे, इनका तन बिकता जाता है,
> कुर्तें पजामे,टोपी वालों से अब डर लगता है भाई,
> ...


वाह वकील साहब...वाह......

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस परिवार कि लज्जा के गहने भी शायद इटली में बेच दिए गए है! एक बेशरम राहुल नॉएडा में किसानों कि लाश पर भी रोटियां सेंक आया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सच तो ये है कि


सोनिया जिसकी मम्मी है;
वो सरकार निकम्मी है!*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*भाई 

भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली! इस शिर्सक को बदल डालो क्यूंकि यह अब पहेली नहीं रही. अब ये सब के सामने सुलझ  चुकी है. तुम्हारे बेहतर प्रयासों के कारन .*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जब तक ये इटालियन औरत और उसके इटालियन कुत्ते इस देश में हैं और दिग्विजय जैसे हरामखोर राजनीतिज्ञ और इन सबको वोट देने वाले तथाकथित शांतिप्रिय लोग!

तब तक ये पहेली ही रहेगी बंधू!*


> *भाई 
> 
> भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली! इस शिर्सक को बदल डालो क्यूंकि यह अब पहेली नहीं रही. अब ये सब के सामने सुलझ  चुकी है. तुम्हारे बेहतर प्रयासों के कारन .*

----------


## harry1

> *सच तो ये है कि
> 
> 
> सोनिया जिसकी मम्मी है;
> वो सरकार निकम्मी है!*


*दोस्तों जब तक ये गोरी यहाँ रहेगी तब तक देश  की बर्बादी ही  होगी...
इस गोरी को और इसके पिल्लै को इस देश से और इस देश की राजनीती से निकल फेंकना चाहिए...*

----------


## raj 107

सोनिया गाँधी उर्फ़ माइनो भले ही आखिरी साँस तक भारतीय होने का दावा करती रहें, भारत की भोली-भाली (?) जनता को इन्दिरा स्टाइल में,सिर पर पल्ला ओढ़ कर "नामास्खार" आदि दो चार हिन्दी शब्द बोल लें, लेकिन यह सच्चाई है कि सन १९८४ तक उन्होंने इटली की नागरिकता और पासपोर्ट नहीं छोडा़ था (शायद कभी जरूरत पड़ जाये) । राजीव और सोनिया का विवाह हुआ था सन १९६८ में,भारत के नागरिकता कानूनों के मुताबिक (जो कानून भाजपा या कम्युनिस्टों ने नहीं बल्कि कांग्रेसियों ने ही सन १९५० में बनाये) सोनिया को पाँच वर्ष के भीतर भारत की नागरिकता ग्रहण कर लेना चाहिये था अर्थात सन १९७४ तक, लेकिन यह काम उन्होंने किया दस साल बाद...यह कोई नजरअंदाज कर दिये जाने वाली बात नहीं है।

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*अजब का आदमी साहब मेरे हिन्दोस्तां का है,
उन्हीं को मुल्क़ सौंपा है जिन्हें झूठा समझता था,


मेरे हिस्से की खुशियों को उसी ने रोज़ है लूटा,
जिसे आलम का मैं सबसे बड़ा दाता समझता था...*

----------


## guddurajaji

आप ने जो जानकारी  दी है वो खतरनाक है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यदि आप एक और भारतीय को इस जानकारी से रूबरू करवा सकें तो उद्देश्य पूरा हो जायेगा बंधू!* 


> आप ने जो जानकारी  दी है वो खतरनाक है

----------


## Panrai1979

ye baba bus kar na ****i ****i

----------


## marwariladka

> ye baba bus kar na ****i ****i


पहले तो आप हिंदी में लिखे और अपनी स्पेल्लिंग तो ठीक हर ले....
गाँधी या "****i "!!!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *सच तो ये है कि
> 
> 
> सोनिया जिसकी मम्मी है;
> वो सरकार निकम्मी है!*


वाह मित्र क्या बात कही है !

----------


## pooja

देश पर राज करते इस परिवार का सिर्फ एक ही मन्त्र है की 
पैसा ही पुन्य है, पैसा ही पाप है
पैसा ही भाई बहन , पैसा माई बाप है 
आज ये बात उस वक़्त साबित हो गई जब इस परिवार ने पार्टी की ख़राब स्थिति का ठीकरा अपने ही पूर्वज (इंदिरा) के माथे फोड़ दिया, इस पार्टी से क्या उम्मीद करे जब ये अपनों के ही ना हो सके तो ये देश के क्या होंगे, अधिक जानकारी के लिए निम्न लिंक पर जाये 
http://www.congressofftherecord.com/?p=676

----------


## akhilish001

यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते? जरा सोचे इस बात पर.

----------


## pujasingh

> यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते? जरा सोचे इस बात पर.


सही कहा आपने 
दूर  के ढोल सुहाने लगते है जैसा के सूत्रधार को लगता है 
के अमरीका में रह कर इंडिया का भला कर रहे है 
इतनी ही फ़िक्र है तो भारत आकर  इन बातो के लिए मंच बनाने की पहल क्यूँ नहीं करते 
क्यूंकि   छोडो ..............

----------


## akhilish001

> दूर के ढोल सुहाने लगते है जैसा के सूत्रधार को लगता है 
> के अमरीका में रह कर इंडिया का भला कर रहे है 
> इतनी ही फ़िक्र है तो भारत आकर इन बातो के लिए मंच बनाने की पहल क्यूँ नहीं करते


पूजा जी, वो अमेरिका में रह कर कुछ बोल तो रहे है. हम तो यही रहते है. हम खुद से पूछे की हमने क्या कर लिया है? और इस मंच पर आने वाला हर व्यक्ति खुद से पूछे कि हम ने क्या कर लिया है?

----------


## pujasingh

> पूजा जी, वो अमेरिका में रह कर कुछ बोल तो रहे है. हम तो यही रहते है. हम खुद से पूछे की हमने क्या कर लिया है? और इस मंच पर आने वाला हर व्यक्ति खुद से पूछे कि हम ने क्या कर लिया है?


वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है  जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
क्या हम अपने बल बूते पे चाँद   पे नहीं पहुंचे??  
हो सकता है के कुछ कमियां हो हमारे देश में पर क्या वो पहले से कम नहीं हुयी ??
मै ऐसी कितनी ही अनुभूतियाँ गिना सकती हूँ जिनपे हम भारतीयों को गर्व होता है

जिन स्विस बैंको ने जमा पैसों की बात की इतनी दुहाई दे के ऐसे बीमार मानसिकता के लोग सस्ती लोकप्रियता हासिल कर रहे हैं वे अपने ब्लॉग के संसार में कौन सा शरीफ हैं (ज्ञात ही के ये सब कुछ जो सूत्रधार ने पोस्ट किया है सब कुछ बीमार ब्लागर्स का उदगार है जिनकी कड़ी आलोचना भी हुयी है पर इन बन्धु ने इनका उल्लेख नहीं किया इस से तो मुझे इनकी निष्पक्षता पे ही सवाल उठते नज़र आते है )
क्या ये पैसे एक दिन या एक बरस में जमा हो गए ??
हम जागरूक हो रहे हैं मित्र पर ज़रा रफ्तार धीमी है
पर जल्दी ही ये समस्य भी दूर हो जायेगी 
यहाँ एक चर्चित फिल्म का डायलोग याद आता है  के "कोई भी देश परफेक्ट नहीं होता उसे परफेक्ट बनाना पड़ता है "

----------


## marwariladka

कादी अछे विचार हैं आपके....



> वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
> वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है  जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
> जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
> जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
> क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
> क्या हम अपने बल बूते पे चाँद   पे नहीं पहुंचे??  
> हो सकता है के कुछ कमियां हो हमारे देश में पर क्या वो पहले से कम नहीं हुयी ??
> मै ऐसी कितनी ही अनुभूतियाँ गिना सकती हूँ जिनपे हम भारतीयों को गर्व होता है
> 
> ...

----------


## jhatka

> वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
> वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है  जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
> जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
> जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
> क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
> क्या हम अपने बल बूते पे चाँद   पे नहीं पहुंचे??  
> हो सकता है के कुछ कमियां हो हमारे देश में पर क्या वो पहले से कम नहीं हुयी ??
> मै ऐसी कितनी ही अनुभूतियाँ गिना सकती हूँ जिनपे हम भारतीयों को गर्व होता है
> 
> ...


 मुझे इस बात पर बहुत ख़ुशी है की यहाँ सकारात्मक सोचने वाले भी लोग मौजूद है जिनका मानसिक स्तर उंचा है ..नहीं तो अब तक इन घटिया सूत्रों में घटिया बातें ही दिखाई पड़ती है ...ये जनाब अमेरिका में रहकर  यहाँ देशभक्ति दिखा रहें हैं अगर इतने ही देशभक्त है तो अपने देश को छोड़कर क्या साबित कर रहें हैं ?? जिसे अपने देश के बारे में इतना फ़िक्र होगा वो दूर से ऐसे भाषण नहीं देगा ...मुझे केवल इन सूत्रों में सस्ती लोकप्रियता के लिए फ़ालतू तर्कों की बू आती है जैसा कुछ  घटिया न्यूज़ पेपर वाले करतें हैं ..देश में केवल बुराई देखने वाला कभी देशभक्त नहीं कहा जा सकता ..ऐसा मै पहली बार देख रहा हूँ की जनाब को इस देश में कोई अच्छाई  नहीं दिखती

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मुझे इस बात पर बहुत ख़ुशी है की यहाँ सकारात्मक सोचने वाले भी लोग मौजूद है जिनका मानसिक स्तर उंचा है ..नहीं तो अब तक इन घटिया सूत्रों में घटिया बातें ही दिखाई पड़ती है ...ये जनाब अमेरिका में रहकर  यहाँ देशभक्ति दिखा रहें हैं अगर इतने ही देशभक्त है तो अपने देश को छोड़कर क्या साबित कर रहें हैं ?? जिसे अपने देश के बारे में इतना फ़िक्र होगा वो दूर से ऐसे भाषण नहीं देगा ...मुझे केवल इन सूत्रों में सस्ती...नहीं दिखती





> वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
> वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है  जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
> जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
> जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
> क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
> क्या ह
> जि आता है  के "कोई भी देश परफेक्ट नहीं होता उसे परफेक्ट बनाना पड़ता है "



*
देखकर ख़ुशी हुई की कुछ लोग अपने बिल से बाहर निकले हैं! चेहरे पर नकाब लगाकर! देश की कमियां दिखाने के लिए सूत्र नहीं बना था! सूत्र के नाम से काफी स्पष्ट हो जाता है यदि कोई कोमन सेन्स रखता हो तो!
और रही बात अमेरिका या भारत में होने की, तो जब तक आप किसी को नहीं जानते, इस तरह की टिपण्णी करके दिग्विजय सिंह बनने की कोशिश न करें!और रही बात ब्लॉग से सहायता लेकर सूत्र बनाने की! तो इतिहास से सम्बंधित बातें हमेशा ही कहीं से ली जाती हैं! पुरे फोरम में लगभग हर सूत्र में मैंने लिखा है कि हिंदी में लिखने का काम ही किया है! ज्यादातर लेख बाहर से लिए गए हैं! एक भी जगह देश में बुराई का जिक्र शायद ही पुरे फोरम में मेरे मुह से निकला हो! मैं कभी अपने देश का नाम लेकर उसकी बुराई न की है और न करूँगा! ये कुछ ख़ास किस्म के हरामखोर लोग और उनके चमचे जो इधर उधर फैले हुए हैं, जिनको फिजूल की बात का टूल बना देने की ट्रेनिंग शायद जनपथ पर ही मिलती है!
तुमने कोशिश अच्छी की थी! लेकिन सूत्र गलत चुन लिया! इस सूत्र में ऐसी बात हुई नहीं जो तुमने अपनी प्रविष्टि में लिखी! शायद जल्दबाजी में भूल कर गए!


खैर, भगवान् तुम्हे खुश रखे!


(और हाँ देश के लिए क्या किया में भी बताने को मेरे पास काफी कुछ है! लेकिन फर्जी लोगों को सफाई देने का तुक नहीं बनता!)

*

----------


## akhilish001

> वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
> वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
> जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
> जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
> क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
> क्या हम अपने बल बूते पे चाँद पे नहीं पहुंचे?? 
> हो सकता है के कुछ कमियां हो हमारे देश में पर क्या वो पहले से कम नहीं हुयी ??
> मै ऐसी कितनी ही अनुभूतियाँ गिना सकती हूँ जिनपे हम भारतीयों को गर्व होता है
> 
> ...


पूजा जी काफी अच्चा लगा ये जानकर की आप देश के बारे में काफी कुछ सोचती है. पर यहाँ पर कोई भारत देश की बुराई नहीं कर रहा. अगर किसी ने भी ऐसा किया तो उसका सबसे पहले मै विरोध्ह करूँगा और मेरी ही तरह देश का हर हितैषी करेगा. और कौन कहता है कि भारत देश ने तरक्की नहीं की? भारत की तरक्की को दिखने के लिए बस ये कहना की काफी होगा की "विश्व में आई मंदी से बहार निकलने में खुद महासत्ता अमेरिका भी अकेले सक्षम नहीं हुई और अंतः उसे भारत की शरण में आना ही पड़ा." आप भी सही कह रही है कि ये पैसे एक साल में इक्काठ्ठे नहीं हुए है. इसका तो सीधे सीधे यही मतलब हुआ ना कि काफी पहले से हमारे देश को लुटा जा रहा है. हम और ये सूत्र बस उन्ही लुटेरो को सामने लाने की कोशिश कर रहे है. और हां किसी को भी उसकी निजी जिंदगी के बारे में बोलना इस सूत्र पर सोभा नहीं देता, जब तक की आप उसे निजी तौर पर जानती ना हो. धन्यवाद.

----------


## akhilish001

*पर भारत जी और दुसरो के लिए मेरा सवाल अब भी वही है. और मै चाहता हु की आप सब मेरे इस सवाल का जवाब दे ना की बेवजह के विवादों में फसे......
यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते?*

----------


## akhilish001

*और जो भी इस मंच पर पर आता है और अपना सूत्र बनता है, उसके सूत्र का कोई सदस्य कितनी ही क्रुँर्ता से विरोध करे, पर सूरार का सूत्रधार अपना आप ना खोये. उसकी बातो का जवाब शांति पूर्ण तरीके से दिया जाये.*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *पर भारत जी और दुसरो के लिए मेरा सवाल अब भी वही है. और मै चाहता हु की आप सब मेरे इस सवाल का जवाब दे ना की बेवजह के विवादों में फसे......
> यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते?*


मित्र जब हम यह सुनते सुनते कि " मानव भाग्य के आधीन है , परिस्थितियोँ का दास है, ये सँसार मिथ्या है" आदि आदि ,जैसा कि हिन्दुओँ के धार्मिक ग्रँथोँ मेँ भरा पङा है को सुनते सुनते ईतने दुर्बल हो गए कि न जाने कितनी सदियोँ तक गुलाम रहे
अँग्रजोँ ,मुगलोँ आदि आदि


तो फिर ऐसी आशा क्योँ नही कि जाये कि हम मात्र ऐसे सँवाद करके भी बहुत कुछ कर सकते हैँ


औरोँ के लिए कुछ करने कि बात तो छोङो मित्र सिर्फ मैँ और तुम अगर अपनी अपनी जिम्मेदारी ईमानदारी से निभा देँ तो यही बहुत बङा तोहफा होगा देश के लिए

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> वो कुछ नहीं बोल रहे 
> वो अप्रमाणित तथ्यों का प्रचार बिना किसी प्रमाणिक सुबूत के कर रहे है  जो के सर्वथा अनुचित है मै ऐसे को *** कहती हूँ 
> जो नकल चिप्पी के अलावा और कुछ नही जानते 
> जरा खुद से सवाल करो अखिलेश जी क्या हमारा भारत में कोई सकरात्मक परिवर्तन नहीं हुए हैं ??
> क्या हम परमाणु महा शक्ति नहीं है ??
> क्या हम अपने बल बूते पे चाँद   पे नहीं पहुंचे??  
> हो सकता है के कुछ कमियां हो हमारे देश में पर क्या वो पहले से कम नहीं हुयी ??
> मै ऐसी कितनी ही अनुभूतियाँ गिना सकती हूँ जिनपे हम भारतीयों को गर्व होता है
> 
> ...


मित्र आप INDIA कि उपलब्धियाँ गिना रहि हैँ पर यहाँ भारत के दुर्दशा के कारणोँ कि चर्चा हो रही हैँ

महानगरोँ मे बसे INDIA कि फिक्र तो अमरिका भी करता है पर गाँवो मे बसा भारत आज भी दुर्गति को हीँ प्राप्त है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> मुझे इस बात पर बहुत ख़ुशी है की यहाँ सकारात्मक सोचने वाले भी लोग मौजूद है जिनका मानसिक स्तर उंचा है ..नहीं तो अब तक इन घटिया सूत्रों में घटिया बातें ही दिखाई पड़ती है ...ये जनाब अमेरिका में रहकर  यहाँ देशभक्ति दिखा रहें हैं अगर इतने ही देशभक्त है तो अपने देश को छोड़कर क्या साबित कर रहें हैं ?? जिसे अपने देश के बारे में इतना फ़िक्र होगा वो दूर से ऐसे भाषण नहीं देगा ...मुझे केवल इन सूत्रों में सस्ती लोकप्रियता के लिए फ़ालतू तर्कों की बू आती है जैसा कुछ  घटिया न्यूज़ पेपर वाले करतें हैं ..देश में केवल बुराई देखने वाला कभी देशभक्त नहीं कहा जा सकता ..ऐसा मै पहली बार देख रहा हूँ की जनाब को इस देश में कोई अच्छाई  नहीं दिखती


मित्र केवल यह बता देँ कि क्या आजकल देशभक्त का certificate बाँटने का अधिकार आपके पास ही सुरछित है

अगर हाँ तो मुझे कुछ नहीँ कहना

अगर नहीँ तो ध्यान से सुनेँ - किसि के देशभक्ति पे उँगली उठाना पाशविकता है

----------


## jhatka

भाई पुरे सूत्र को पढने के बाद मुझे  पूजा जी की बात सबसे अच्छी लगी तो मैंने लिख दी और अन्य सभी तथ्य मुझे अप्रमाणिक दिख रहे हैं जिसे मैंने पहले कई बार पढ़ चुका हूँ 
कई  ब्लॉग और साईट में नेहरु के बारे में इस तरह की बातें बिखरी मिलती है जिसका कोई पुख्ता सबूत नहीं है 
पुख्ता जानकारी आपको गहन अध्ययन से मिल सकती है नेहरु के वेश्यालय से उठाने से लेकर उसके जीवन के बारे में 
मै तो नेहरू को इतना ही समझता हूँ की उसकी देश सम्बन्धी कुछ नीतियाँ गलत साबित हुई पर मैंने उसके देशभक्ति पर कभी शक नहीं किया 
नेहरु ने भी शुरू में समाजवादी  सकल्पना लागू कर कृषि और उद्योग के क्षेत्र में अच्छा काम किया है ..उसकी पंचवर्षीय योजना सफल रही थी 
परन्तु यह भी सच है की उसने  राजनैतिक क्षेत्र में कई गलतियां की थी जैसे चीन के साथ दोस्ती ,,राष्ट्रसंघ में पाक मुद्दे को ले जाना ..आदि जिसका खामियाजा हमें भुगतना पडा ..यहाँ पर उसकी समझ गलत थी ..पर वो भी उसने गलती से ही की थी ..सोचिये अगर उसे देश की लुटिया ही डुबानी होती तो उसके लिए कौन सी बड़ी बात थी ??
 मेरी नज़र में नेहरु उतना बुरा इंसान नहीं था जितना यहाँ पर पेश किया जा रहा है 
मै तो अपना मत रख रहां हूँ और आप सभी लोगों की देशभक्ति को सलाम करता हूँ  
किसी को बुरा लगा  हो तो क्षमा करें

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> भाई पुरे सूत्र को पढने के बाद मुझे  पूजा जी की बात सबसे अच्छी लगी तो मैंने लिख दी और अन्य सभी तथ्य मुझे अप्रमाणिक दिख रहे हैं जिसे मैंने पहले कई बार पढ़ चुका हूँ 
> कई  ब्लॉग और साईट में नेहरु के बारे में इस तरह की बातें बिखरी मिलती है जिसका कोई पुख्ता सबूत नहीं है 
> पुख्ता जानकारी आपको गहन अध्ययन से मिल सकती है नेहरु के वेश्यालय से उठाने से लेकर उसके जीवन के बारे में 
> मै तो नेहरू को इतना ही समझता हूँ की उसकी देश सम्बन्धी कुछ नीतियाँ गलत साबित हुई पर मैंने उसके देशभक्ति पर कभी शक नहीं किया 
> नेहरु ने भी शुरू में समाजवादी  सकल्पना लागू कर कृषि और उद्योग के क्षेत्र में अच्छा काम किया है ..उसकी पंचवर्षीय योजना सफल रही थी 
> परन्तु यह भी सच है की उसने  राजनैतिक क्षेत्र में कई गलतियां की थी जैसे चीन के साथ दोस्ती ,,राष्ट्रसंघ में पाक मुद्दे को ले जाना ..आदि जिसका खामियाजा हमें भुगतना पडा ..यहाँ पर उसकी समझ गलत थी ..पर वो भी उसने गलती से ही की थी ..सोचिये अगर उसे देश की लुटिया ही डुबानी होती तो उसके लिए कौन सी बड़ी बात थी ??
>  मेरी नज़र में नेहरु उतना बुरा इंसान नहीं था जितना यहाँ पर पेश किया जा रहा है 
> मै तो अपना मत रख रहां हूँ और आप सभी लोगों की देशभक्ति को सलाम करता हूँ  
> किसी को बुरा लगा  हो तो क्षमा करें


मित्र नेहरु मेरे प्रिय है लेकिन 

बाँग्लादेश ईँदिरा गाँधी कि करतुत है और ये मुख्य वजह है कि हमारे रिश्ते कभी नहि सुधरेँगे पाक से

और ठिक यहीँ से मुझे ये परिवार नापसँद है क्यौँकि यहाँ से ये दीमक बनकर देश के भविष्य को चाट रहे हैँ अब तक और मैँने ईस सुत्र पे कोशिश भि कि पर आजाद मुल्क है सभी स्वतँत्र हैँ क्या कर सकते हो

----------


## pujasingh

> *देखकर ख़ुशी हुई की कुछ लोग अपने बिल से बाहर निकले हैं! चेहरे पर नकाब लगाकर! देश की कमियां दिखाने के लिए सूत्र नहीं बना था! सूत्र के नाम से काफी स्पष्ट हो जाता है यदि कोई कोमन सेन्स रखता हो तो!*


*पूर्वाग्रह से बाहर आ जाईये श्रीमान नकाब की ज़रूरत उन्हें पड़ती है जो दूसरों की टांग पे कूदते है मैंने अपने बारे में उचित जानकारी अपने प्रोफाईल पेज पे दी हुयी है लेकिन आपने अपने कथित "कॉमन सेन्स" का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया*



> *और रही बात अमेरिका या भारत में होने की, तो जब तक आप किसी को नहीं जानते, इस तरह की टिपण्णी करके दिग्विजय सिंह बनने की कोशिश न करें!*


*जानकर क्या करना है|| आपके सूत्र पे आपके विचार ही पर्याप्त है आपके बारे में जानकारी देने के लिए ||*



> *और रही बात ब्लॉग से सहायता लेकर सूत्र बनाने की! तो इतिहास से सम्बंधित बातें हमेशा ही कहीं से ली जाती हैं!*


भारी गलत फहमी 
जिन्हें इतिहास पता नहीं होता या आधी अधूरी जानकारी होती है वो ही ऐसा कदम उठाते हैं 
जानने वाले खुद ही लिखते हैं 
कहिये तो कुछ सुबूत पेश करूँ 



> *पुरे फोरम में लगभग हर सूत्र में मैंने लिखा है कि हिंदी में लिखने का काम ही किया है! ज्यादातर लेख बाहर से लिए गए हैं! एक भी जगह देश में बुराई का जिक्र शायद ही पुरे फोरम में मेरे मुह से निकला हो!*


गनीमत रही 



> * मैं कभी अपने देश का नाम लेकर उसकी बुराई न की है और न करूँगा! ये कुछ ख़ास किस्म के हरामखोर लोग और उनके चमचे जो इधर उधर फैले हुए हैं, जिनको फिजूल की बात का टूल बना देने की ट्रेनिंग शायद जनपथ पर ही मिलती है!*


जी हाँ *कुछ ख़ास किस्म के हरामखोर नमकहराम लोग..............*



> *तुमने कोशिश अच्छी की थी! लेकिन सूत्र गलत चुन लिया! इस सूत्र में ऐसी बात हुई नहीं जो तुमने अपनी प्रविष्टि में लिखी! शायद जल्दबाजी में भूल कर गए!*


बेहतर होगा संबोधन सुधार लें 
आगे से शिकायत नहीं होगी :pointlol:



> *(और हाँ देश के लिए क्या किया में भी बताने को मेरे पास काफी कुछ है! लेकिन फर्जी लोगों को सफाई देने का तुक नहीं बनता!)*


एक प्राचीन कहावत है 
जो गरजते है वो बरसते नहीं

----------


## pujasingh

> पूजा जी काफी अच्चा लगा ये जानकर की आप देश के बारे में काफी कुछ सोचती है. पर यहाँ पर कोई भारत देश की बुराई नहीं कर रहा. अगर किसी ने भी ऐसा किया तो उसका सबसे पहले मै विरोध्ह करूँगा और मेरी ही तरह देश का हर हितैषी करेगा. और कौन कहता है कि भारत देश ने तरक्की नहीं की? भारत की तरक्की को दिखने के लिए बस ये कहना की काफी होगा की "विश्व में आई मंदी से बहार निकलने में खुद महासत्ता अमेरिका भी अकेले सक्षम नहीं हुई और अंतः उसे भारत की शरण में आना ही पड़ा." आप भी सही कह रही है कि ये पैसे एक साल में इक्काठ्ठे नहीं हुए है. इसका तो सीधे सीधे यही मतलब हुआ ना कि काफी पहले से हमारे देश को लुटा जा रहा है. हम और ये सूत्र बस उन्ही लुटेरो को सामने लाने की कोशिश कर रहे है. और हां किसी को भी उसकी निजी जिंदगी के बारे में बोलना इस सूत्र पर सोभा नहीं देता, जब तक की आप उसे निजी तौर पर जानती ना हो. धन्यवाद.


निजी तौर पे मैंने किसी को नहीं कहा 
अगर  कोई ऐसा समझता है तो ये उसकी समस्या है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## pujasingh

> *पर भारत जी और दुसरो के लिए मेरा सवाल अब भी वही है. और मै चाहता हु की आप सब मेरे इस सवाल का जवाब दे ना की बेवजह के विवादों में फसे......*
> *यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते?*


 चलिए शुरुआत कीजिये 
मेरे पिता भारतीय थल सेना में ब्रिगेडियर है 
और हम पिता पुत्री यथा सम्भव निजी जीवन में कुछ न कुछ तो करते ही रहते हैं 
जिनका विवरण  मै यहाँ देना उचित नहीं समझती 
धन्यवाद

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> चलिए शुरुआत कीजिये 
> मेरे पिता भारतीय थल सेना में ब्रिगेडियर है 
> और हम पिता पुत्री यथा सम्भव निजी जीवन में कुछ न कुछ तो करते ही रहते हैं 
> जिनका विवरण  मै यहाँ देना उचित नहीं समझती 
> धन्यवाद


जानकर अच्छा लगा पर अच्छे कामोँ का जिक्र करना आप क्योँ ऊचित नही समझती

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *पर भारत जी और दुसरो के लिए मेरा सवाल अब भी वही है. और मै चाहता हु की आप सब मेरे इस सवाल का जवाब दे ना की बेवजह के विवादों में फसे......
> यहाँ पर लम्बी लम्बी बात कर के क्या फायदा? क्या हम असल जिंदगी में या फिर इस फोरम के बहार कुछ कर सकते है? अगर हां, तो करते क्यों नहीं? और अगर नहीं कर सकते तो तो क्या हम इतने मजबूर है की वाकई में कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते?*


 *आप क्या जानना चाहते हैं! कुछ कर सकते हैं या कुछ किया है या कुछ करने वाले हैं? इनमे से क्या?

अपना जवाब साथ में लगाकर प्रशन पूछें बंधू!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भाई पुरे सूत्र को पढने के बाद मुझे  पूजा जी की बात सबसे अच्छी लगी तो मैंने लि......
> मै तो अपना मत रख रहां हूँ और आप सभी लोगों की देशभक्ति को सलाम करता हूँ  
> किसी को बुरा लगा  हो तो क्षमा करें


*
आपकी नज़र में वो सभी अनर्गल और तर्कहीन हैं जिसने एक वो किताब नहीं पढ़ी जो  आपके पास पता नहीं कहाँ से आ गयी होगी! लुटिया डूबने में कसार क्या छोड़ी  उसने? अब अगर बिलकुल ख़तम हो जाने को ही लुटिया डूबना कहता है गाँधी , फिर  उसके बारे में कुछ नहीं कहा जा सकता!*

----------


## sanjeetspice

ना गाँधी होते ना नेहरु होते ना anrarage जाते 

ना देश आज़ाद होता 

और ना हम तुम होते

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *पूर्वाग्रह से बाहर आ जाईये श्रीमान नकाब की ज़रूरत उन्हें पड़ती है जो दूसरों की टांग पे कूदते है मैंने अपने बारे में उचित जानकारी अपने प्रोफाईल पेज पे दी हुयी है लेकिन आपने अपने कथित "कॉमन सेन्स" का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया*


*अब तो ये पूर्वाग्रह का पीछा छोड़ दो! हम सब जानते हैं की आपको इस शब्द के इतिहास और भूगोल की बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है!*





> जिन्हें इतिहास पता नहीं होता या आधी अधूरी जानकारी होती है वो ही ऐसा कदम उठाते हैं 
> जानने वाले खुद ही लिखते हैं 
> कहिये तो कुछ सुबूत पेश करूँ


*इतिहास तो कहीं से पढ़कर ही लिखा या बोला जाता सुना था! आप तो वास्तव में  महापुरुष(:question:) हैं! सबूत के नाम पर फिलोसोफी शुरू करनी है तो तकलीफ न उठाएं!*






> बेहतर होगा संबोधन सुधार लें 
> आगे से शिकायत नहीं होगी


*संबोधन तो यही रहेगा! दिक्कत है तो शिकायत खुद करें! और हाँ.. आपको तो ज्यादा दूर भी नहीं जाना पड़ेगा !*:pointlol:




> एक प्राचीन कहावत है 
> जो गरजते है वो बरसते नहीं


*किसी किताब में लिखी कहावतों में ही जिंदगी तमाम करने से बेहतर काम हैं मेरे पास करने के लिए!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इसे इस तरह से कहें तो बेहतर हैं बंधू!
न नेहरु होता, न गाँधी होता! देश आजाद होता और शायद बहुत पहले ही आज़ाद होता!

हाँ अगर वीर शहीद भगत सिंह , राजगुरु और दुसरे क्रांतिकारी न होते तो आज तक स्वाधीनता संग्राम ही चल रहा होता अहिंसा के पुजारियों का!*


> ना गाँधी होते ना नेहरु होते ना anrarage जाते 
> 
> ना देश आज़ाद होता 
> 
> और ना हम तुम होते

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

प्रिय मित्रोँ ये देखकर वाकई बहुत खुशी हुई कि हम लोग वक्त के साथ बदल रहे हैँ

कल तक हम अशिछीत और अनपढ थे तो जाति और धर्म कि आङ मेँ लङते थे

पर आज जब हम बदल रहे हैँ और तरक्की कर रहे है तो इसके मुताबिक अपना अँदाज भी बदल डाला

आज हम शहीदोँ के नाम पर अलग अलग खेमोँ मेँ बँटकर लङना पसँद करते हैँ

तो ये है 21वीँ शताब्दी का भारत और इसके होनहार सपूतोँ को नमन करता चलूँ

----------


## akhilish001

> ना गाँधी होते ना नेहरु होते ना anrarage जाते 
> 
> ना देश आज़ाद होता 
> 
> और ना हम तुम होते


*भारत की आजादी के मुख्य ४ कारण माने जाते है.
१) द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के बाद विश्व में दो नई महा शक्तिया अमेरिका और सोवियत संघ उभर कर सामने आई और वो दोनों भारत के आजादी के पक्ष में थी.
२). इंग्लैंड में कंजर्वेटिव पार्टी के स्थान पर लेबर पार्टी ने सरकार का गठन किया, जिसके अधिकांश नेता भारत की आजादी के पक्ष में थे.
३). ब्रिटेन द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में विजयी रहा था, परन्तु लगातार ६ साल तक युद्ध में खून बहाने के बाद उसके सैनिक भारत की स्वतंत्रता संग्राम को रोकने के लिए और अपना खून नहीं बहाना चाहते थे.
४). ब्रिटिश भारतीय सरकार भारतीय सैनिको को भारतीय राष्टीय अन्दोनल में शामिल होने से नहीं रोक सकती थी..

ये ४ कारन है आजादी के. अब आप ही बताये की इसमें से क्या चीज गाँधी या नेहरु ने किया था?*

----------


## jai 123

:cup:मित्रो  इसी  प्रकार  हमारा ज्ञानवर्धन करे जय हिंद

----------


## jhatka

> *
> आपकी नज़र में वो सभी अनर्गल और तर्कहीन हैं जिसने एक वो किताब नहीं पढ़ी जो  आपके पास पता नहीं कहाँ से आ गयी होगी! लुटिया डूबने में कसार क्या छोड़ी  उसने? अब अगर बिलकुल ख़तम हो जाने को ही लुटिया डूबना कहता है गाँधी , फिर  उसके बारे में कुछ नहीं कहा जा सकता!*


?????????????

----------


## jhatka

> *भारत की आजादी के मुख्य ४ कारण माने जाते है.
> १) द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के बाद विश्व में दो नई महा शक्तिया अमेरिका और सोवियत संघ उभर कर सामने आई और वो दोनों भारत के आजादी के पक्ष में थी.
> २). इंग्लैंड में कंजर्वेटिव पार्टी के स्थान पर लेबर पार्टी ने सरकार का गठन किया, जिसके अधिकांश नेता भारत की आजादी के पक्ष में थे.
> ३). ब्रिटेन द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में विजयी रहा था, परन्तु लगातार ६ साल तक युद्ध में खून बहाने के बाद उसके सैनिक भारत की स्वतंत्रता संग्राम को रोकने के लिए और अपना खून नहीं बहाना चाहते थे.
> ४). ब्रिटिश भारतीय सरकार भारतीय सैनिको को भारतीय राष्टीय अन्दोनल में शामिल होने से नहीं रोक सकती थी..
> 
> ये ४ कारन है आजादी के. अब आप ही बताये की इसमें से क्या चीज गाँधी या नेहरु ने किया था?*


 मै जहां तक समझता हूँ तो  आजादी के कारण हैं -
१ .भारतीय राष्ट्रीय आन्दोलन की शक्ति का बढना 
२ ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य की दुर्बलता उजागर होना - द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बाद 
३ एशियाई रास्ट्रीय आन्दोलनों का उभरना 
४ भारतीय सेना के स्वाभिमान पर संदेह 
५ ब्रिटेन में मजदूर दल की विजय 
६ भारतीय शाशन का ब्रिटिशों के लिए लाभहीन होना 
७ अंतर्राष्ट्रीय दवाब का होना 
८ कोंगेस और मुस्लिम लीग का स्वतंत्रता से कम कुछ नहीं स्वीकार करना 

ये कारण मिलकर संयुक्त रूप से सहायक होतें हैं आजादी के लिए ...आपके द्वरा दिए गये कारण भी इसमें शामिल हैं ..
सवाल ये है की सभी लोगों ने मिलकर आज़ादी दिलाई है कोई एक ने नहीं 
इसमें गाँधी भी शामिल हैं ...नेहरु भी ...भगत सिंह  भी ...सुभाष चन्द्र बोस भी और मौलाना आज़ाद भी ...
सभी ने स्वतंत्रता में योगदान दिया है ...किसी एक का भी महत्व कम नहीं है ( मेरे अनुसार )

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप बात को कहीं और ही क्यूँ ले जाना पसंद करते हैं! इस तरह की बात करने से आप दुसरे सदस्यों को गलत प्रतिक्रिया देने पर मजबूर करते हैं!* 


> प्रिय मित्रोँ .....को नमन करता चलूँ

----------


## bullpower

*बड़े भाई चर्चा को आप लड़ाई के रूप में देख रहे है सच में आप हमारे देश के नेता बनाने के काबिल हैं 
*




> प्रिय मित्रोँ ये देखकर वाकई बहुत खुशी हुई कि हम लोग वक्त के साथ बदल रहे हैँ
> 
> कल तक हम अशिछीत और अनपढ थे तो जाति और धर्म कि आङ मेँ लङते थे
> 
> पर आज जब हम बदल रहे हैँ और तरक्की कर रहे है तो इसके मुताबिक अपना अँदाज भी बदल डाला
> 
> आज हम शहीदोँ के नाम पर अलग अलग खेमोँ मेँ बँटकर लङना पसँद करते हैँ
> 
> तो ये है 21वीँ शताब्दी का भारत और इसके होनहार सपूतोँ को नमन करता चलूँ

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *आप बात को कहीं और ही क्यूँ ले जाना पसंद करते हैं! इस तरह की बात करने से आप दुसरे सदस्यों को गलत प्रतिक्रिया देने पर मजबूर करते हैं!*


प्रिय मित्र गलती के लिए माफ करेँ पर

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *बड़े भाई चर्चा को आप लड़ाई के रूप में देख रहे है सच में आप हमारे देश के नेता बनाने के काबिल हैं 
> *


प्रिय मित्र सम्मान बढाने का शुक्रिया
और आप कुछ देर पहले तक चल रहे . . . . . .को आप चर्चा कहते है तो मेरे निजी राय  में आप इस सम्मान के ज्यादा हकदार हैँ   दोस्त

----------


## Panrai1979

सोनिया गाँधी को आप कितना जानते हैं ? (भाग-१)By Bhagat on February 28th, 2011भारत की खुफ़िया एजेंसी “रॉ”, जि***ा गठन सन १९६८ में हुआ, ने विभिन्न देशों की गुप्तचर एजेंसियों जैसे अमेरिका की सीआईए, रूस की केजीबी, इसराईल की मोस्साद और फ़्रांस तथा जर्मनी में अपने पेशेगत संपर्क बढाये और एक नेटवर्क खडा़ किया । इन खुफ़िया एजेंसियों के अपने-अपने सूत्र थे और वे आतंकवाद, घुसपैठ और चीन के खतरे के बारे में सूचनायें आदान-प्रदान करने में ***्षम थीं । लेकिन “रॉ” ने इटली की खुफ़िया एजेंसियों से इस प्रकार का कोई सहयोग या गठजोड़ नहीं किया था, क्योंकि “रॉ” के वरिष्ठ जासूसों का मानना था कि इटालियन खुफ़िया एजेंसियाँ भरोसे के काबिल नहीं हैं और उनकी सूचनायें देने की क्षमता पर भी उन्हें संदेह था ।***्रिय राजनीति में राजीव गाँधी का प्रवेश हुआ १९८० में संजय की मौत के बाद । “रॉ” की नियमित “ब्रीफ़िंग” में राजीव गाँधी भी भाग लेने लगे थे (“ब्रीफ़िंग” कहते हैं उस संक्षिप्त बैठक को जिसमें रॉ या सीबीआई या पुलिस या कोई और सरकारी संस्था प्रधानमन्त्री या गृहमंत्री को अपनी रिपोर्ट देती है), जबकि राजीव गाँधी सरकार में किसी पद पर नहीं थे, तब वे सिर्फ़ काँग्रेस महासचिव थे । राजीव गाँधी चाहते थे कि अरुण नेहरू और अरुण सिंह भी रॉ की इन बैठकों में शामिल हों । रॉ के कुछ वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों ने दबी जुबान में इस बात का विरोध किया था चूँकि राजीव गाँधी किसी अधिकृत पद पर नहीं थे, लेकिन इंदिरा गाँधी ने रॉ से उन्हें इ***ी अनुमति देने को कह दिया था, फ़िर भी रॉ ने इंदिरा जी को स्पष्ट कर दिया था कि इन लोगों के नाम इस ब्रीफ़िंग के रिकॉर्ड में नहीं आएंगे । उन बैठकों के दौरान राजीव गाँधी सतत रॉ पर दबाव डालते रहते कि वे इटालियन खुफ़िया एजेंसियों से भी गठजोड़ करें, राजीव गाँधी ऐसा क्यों चाहते थे ? या क्या वे इतने अनुभवी थे कि उन्हें इटालियन एजेंसियों के महत्व का पता भी चल गया था ? ऐसा कुछ नहीं था, इ***े पीछे एकमात्र कारण थी सोनिया गाँधी । राजीव गाँधी ने सोनिया से सन १९६८ में विवाह किया था, और हालांकि रॉ मानती थी कि इटली की एजेंसी से गठजोड़ सिवाय पैसे और समय की बर्बादी के अलावा कुछ नहीं है, राजीव लगातार दबाव बनाये रहे । अन्ततः दस वर्षों से भी अधिक समय के पश्चात रॉ ने इटली की खुफ़िया संस्था से गठजोड़ कर लिया । क्या आप जानते हैं कि रॉ और इटली के जासूसों की पहली आधिकारिक मीटिंग की व्यवस्था किसने की ? जी हाँ, सोनिया गाँधी ने । सीधी सी बात यह है कि वह इटली के जासूसों के निरन्तर सम्पर्क में थीं । एक मासूम गृहिणी, जो राजनैतिक और प्रशासनिक मामलों से अलिप्त हो और उ***े इटालियन खुफ़िया एजेन्सियों के गहरे सम्बन्ध हों यह सोचने वाली बात है, वह भी तब जबकि उन्होंने भारत की नागरिकता नहीं ली थी (वह उन्होंने बहुत बाद में ली) । प्रधानमंत्री के घर में रहते हुए, जबकि राजीव खुद सरकार में नहीं थे । हो ***ता है कि रॉ इसी कारण से इटली की खुफ़िया एजेंसी से गठजोड़ करने मे कतरा रहा हो, क्योंकि ऐसे किसी भी सहयोग के बाद उन जासूसों की पहुँच सिर्फ़ रॉ तक न रहकर प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय तक हो ***ती थी ।जब पंजाब में आतंकवाद चरम पर था तब सुरक्षा अधिकारियों ने इंदिरा गाँधी को बुलेटप्रूफ़ कार में चलने की सलाह दी, इंदिरा गाँधी ने अम्बेसेडर कारों को बुलेटप्रूफ़ बनवाने के लिये कहा, उस वक्त भारत में बुलेटप्रूफ़ कारें नहीं बनती थीं इसलिये एक जर्मन कम्पनी को कारों को बुलेटप्रूफ़ बनाने का ठेका दिया गया । जानना चाहते हैं उस ठेके का बिचौलिया कौन था, वाल्टर विंसी, सोनिया गाँधी की बहन अनुष्का का पति ! रॉ को हमेशा यह शक था कि उसे इसमें कमीशन मिला था, लेकिन कमीशन से भी गंभीर बात यह थी कि इतना महत्वपूर्ण सुरक्षा सम्बन्धी कार्य उ***े मार्फ़त दिया गया । इटली का प्रभाव सोनिया दिल्ली तक लाने में कामयाब रही थीं, जबकि इंदिरा गाँधी जीवित थीं । दो साल बाद १९८६ में ये वही वाल्टर विंसी महाशय थे जिन्हें ***पीजी को इटालियन सुरक्षा एजेंसियों द्वारा प्रशिक्षण दिये जाने का ठेका मिला, और आश्चर्य की बात यह कि इस सौदे के लिये उन्होंने नगद भुगतान की मांग की और वह सरकारी तौर पर किया भी गया । यह नगद भुगतान पहले एक रॉ अधिकारी के हाथों जिनेवा (स्विटजरलैण्ड) पहुँचाया गया लेकिन वाल्टर विंसी ने जिनेवा में पैसा लेने से मना कर दिया और रॉ के अधिकारी से कहा कि वह ये पैसा मिलान (इटली) में चाहता है, विंसी ने उस अधिकारी को कहा कि वह स्विस और इटली के कस्टम से उन्हें आराम से निकलवा देगा और यह “कैश” चेक नहीं किया जायेगा । रॉ के उस अधिकारी ने उ***ी बात नहीं मानी और अंततः वह भुगतान इटली में भारतीय दूतावास के जरिये किया गया । इस नगद भुगतान के बारे में तत्कालीन कैबिनेट सचिव बी.जी.देशमुख ने अपनी हालिया किताब में उल्लेख किया है, हालांकि वह तथाकथित ट्रेनिंग घोर असफ़ल रही और सारा पैसा लगभग व्यर्थ चला गया । इटली के जो सुरक्षा अधिकारी भारतीय ***पीजी कमांडो को प्रशिक्षण देने आये थे उनका रवैया जवानों के प्रति बेहद रूखा था, एक जवान को तो उस दौरान थप्पड़ भी मारा गया । रॉ अधिकारियों ने यह बात राजीव गाँधी को बताई और कहा कि इस व्यवहार से सुरक्षा बलों के मनोबल पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ रहा है और उनकी खुद की सुरक्षा व्यवस्था भी ऐसे में खतरे में पड़ ***ती है, घबराये हुए राजीव ने तत्काल वह ट्रेनिंग रुकवा दी,लेकिन वह ट्रेनिंग का ठेका लेने वाले विंसी को तब तक भुगतान किया जा चुका था ।राजीव गाँधी की हत्या के बाद तो सोनिया गाँधी पूरी तरह से इटालियन और पश्चिमी सुरक्षा अधिकारियों पर भरोसा करने लगीं, खा***र उस वक्त जब राहुल और प्रियंका यूरोप घूमने जाते थे । सन १९८५ में जब राजीव सपरिवार फ़्रांस गये थे तब रॉ का एक अधिकारी जो फ़्रेंच बोलना जानता था, उनके साथ भेजा गया था, ताकि फ़्रेंच सुरक्षा अधिकारियों से तालमेल बनाया जा ***े । लियोन (फ़्रांस) में उस वक्त ***पीजी अधिकारियों में हड़कम्प मच गया जब पता चला कि राहुल और प्रियंका गुम हो गये हैं । भारतीय सुरक्षा अधिकारियों को विंसी ने बताया कि चिंता की कोई बात नहीं है, दोनों बच्चे जोस वाल्डेमारो के साथ हैं जो कि सोनिया की एक और बहन नादिया के पति हैं । विंसी ने उन्हें यह भी कहा कि वे वाल्डेमारो के साथ स्पेन चले जायेंगे जहाँ स्पेनिश अधिकारी उनकी सुरक्षा संभाल लेंगे । भारतीय सुरक्षा अधिकारी यह जानकर अचंभित रह गये कि न केवल स्पेनिश बल्कि इटालियन सुरक्षा अधिकारी उनके स्पेन जाने के कार्यक्रम के बारे में जानते थे । जाहिर है कि एक तो सोनिया गाँधी तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री नरसिम्हा राव के अहसानों के तले दबना नहीं चाहती थीं, और वे भारतीय सुरक्षा एजेंसियों पर विश्वास नहीं करती थीं । इ***ा एक और सबूत इससे भी मिलता है कि एक बार सन १९८६ में जिनेवा स्थित रॉ के अधिकारी को वहाँ के पुलिस कमिश्नर जैक कुन्जी़ ने बताया कि जिनेवा से दो वीआईपी बच्चे इटली सुरक्षित पहुँच चुके हैं, खिसियाये हुए रॉ अधिकारी को तो इस बारे में कुछ मालूम ही नहीं था । जिनेवा का पुलिस कमिश्नर उस रॉ अधिकारी का मित्र था, लेकिन यह अलग से बताने की जरूरत नहीं थी कि वे वीआईपी बच्चे कौन थे । वे कार से वाल्टर विंसी के साथ जिनेवा आये थे और स्विस पुलिस तथा इटालियन अधिकारी निरन्तर सम्पर्क में थे जबकि रॉ अधिकारी को सिरे से कोई सूचना ही नहीं थी, है ना हास्यास्पद लेकिन चिंताजनक… उस स्विस पुलिस कमिश्नर ने ताना मारते हुए कहा कि “तुम्हारे प्रधानमंत्री की पत्नी तुम पर विश्वास नहीं करती और उनके बच्चों की सुरक्षा के लिये इटालियन एजेंसी से सहयोग करती है” । बुरी तरह से अपमानित रॉ के अधिकारी ने अपने वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों से इ***ी शिकायत की, लेकिन कुछ नहीं हुआ । अंतरराष्ट्रीय खुफ़िया एजेंसियों के गुट में तेजी से यह बात फ़ैल गई थी कि सोनिया गाँधी भारतीय अधिकारियों, भारतीय सुरक्षा और भारतीय दूतावासों पर बिलकुल भरोसा नहीं करती हैं, और यह निश्चित ही भारत की छवि खराब करने वाली बात थी । राजीव की हत्या के बाद तो उनके विदेश प्रवास के बारे में विदेशी सुरक्षा एजेंसियाँ, ***पीजी से अधिक सूचनायें पा जाती थी और भारतीय पुलिस और रॉ उनका मुँह देखते रहते थे । (ओट्टावियो क्वात्रोची के बार-बार मक्खन की तरह हाथ से फ़िसल जाने का कारण समझ में आया ?) उनके निजी सचिव विंसेंट जॉर्ज सीधे पश्चिमी सुरक्षा अधिकारियों के सम्पर्क में रहते थे, रॉ अधिकारियों ने इ***ी शिकायत नरसिम्हा राव से की थी, लेकिन जैसी की उनकी आदत (?) थी वे मौन साध कर बैठ गये ।संक्षेप में तात्पर्य यह कि, जब एक गृहिणी होते हुए भी वे गंभीर सुरक्षा मामलों में अपने परिवार वालों को ठेका दिलवा ***ती हैं, राजीव गाँधी और इंदिरा गाँधी के जीवित रहते रॉ को इटालियन जासूसों से सहयोग करने को कह ***ती हैं, सत्ता में ना रहते हुए भी भारतीय सुरक्षा अधिकारियों पर अविश्वास दिखा ***ती हैं, तो अब जबकि सारी सत्ता और ताकत उनके हाथों मे है, वे क्या-क्या कर ***ती हैं, बल्कि क्या नहीं कर ***ती । हालांकि “मैं भारत की बहू हूँ” और “मेरे खून की अंतिम बूँद भी भारत के काम आयेगी” आदि वे यदा-कदा बोलती रहती हैं, लेकिन यह असली सोनिया नहीं है । समूचा पश्चिमी जगत, जो कि जरूरी नहीं कि भारत का मित्र ही हो, उनके बारे में सब कुछ जानता है, लेकिन हम भारतीय लोग सोनिया के बारे में कितना जानते हैं ? (भारत भूमि पर जन्म लेने वाला व्यक्ति चाहे कितने ही वर्ष विदेश में रह ले, स्थाई तौर पर बस जाये लेकिन उ***ा दिल हमेशा भारत के लिये धड़कता है, और इटली में जन्म लेने वाले व्यक्ति का….)(यदि आपको यह अनुवाद पसन्द आया हो तो कृपया अपने मित्रों को भी इस पोस्ट की लिंक प्रेषित करें, ताकि जनता को जागरूक बनाने का यह प्रयास जारी रहे)… समय मिलते ही इ***ी अगली कडी़ शीघ्र ही पेश की जायेगी…. आमीनसोनिया गाँधी को आप कितना जानते हैं?

----------


## Panrai1979

*(भाग-२)By Bhagat on February 28th, 2011सोनिया गाँधी भारत की प्रधानमंत्री बनने के योग्य हैं या नहीं, इस प्रश्न का “धर्मनिरपेक्षता”, या “हिन्दू राष्ट्रवाद” या “भारत की बहुलवादी संस्कृति” से कोई लेना-देना नहीं है। इ***ा पूरी तरह से नाता इस बात से है कि उनका जन्म इटली में हुआ, लेकिन यही एक बात नहीं है, सबसे पहली बात तो यह कि देश के सबसे महत्वपूर्ण पद पर आसीन कराने के लिये कैसे उन पर भरोसा किया जाये। सन १९९८ में एक रैली में उन्होंने कहा था कि “अपनी आखिरी साँस तक मैं भारतीय हूँ”, बहुत ही उच्च विचार है, लेकिन तथ्यों के आधार पर यह बेहद खोखला ठहरता है। अब चूँकि वे देश के एक खास परिवार से हैं और प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिये बेहद आतुर हैं (जी हाँ) तब वे एक सामाजिक व्यक्तित्व बन जाती हैं और उनके बारे में जानने का हक सभी को है (१४ मई २००४ तक वे प्रधानमंत्री बनने के लिये जी-तोड़ कोशिश करती रहीं, यहाँ तक कि एक बार तो पूर्ण समर्थन ना होने के बावजूद वे दावा पेश करने चल पडी़ थीं, लेकिन १४ मई २००४ को राष्ट्रपति कलाम साहब द्वारा कुछ “असुविधाजनक” प्रश्न पूछ लिये जाने के बाद यकायक १७ मई आते-आते उनमे वैराग्य भावना जागृत हो गई और वे खामख्वाह “त्याग” और “बलिदान” (?) की प्रतिमूर्ति बना दी गईं - कलाम साहब को दूसरा कार्यकाल न मिलने के पीछे यह एक बडी़ वजह है, ठीक वैसे ही जैसे सोनिया ने प्रणब मुखर्जी को राष्ट्रपति इसलिये नहीं बनवाया, क्योंकि इंदिरा गाँधी की मृत्यु के बाद राजीव के प्रधानमंत्री बनने का उन्होंने विरोध किया था… और अब एक तरफ़ कठपुतली प्रधानमंत्री और जी-हुजूर राष्ट्रपति दूसरी तरफ़ होने के बाद अगले चुनावों के पश्चात सोनिया को प्रधानमंत्री बनने से कौन रोक ***ता है?)बहरहाल… सोनिया गाँधी उर्फ़ माइनो भले ही आखिरी साँस तक भारतीय होने का दावा करती रहें, भारत की भोली-भाली (?) जनता को इन्दिरा स्टाइल में,सिर पर पल्ला ओढ़ कर “नामास्खार” आदि दो चार हिन्दी शब्द बोल लें, लेकिन यह सच्चाई है कि सन १९८४ तक उन्होंने इटली की नागरिकता और पासपोर्ट नहीं छोडा़ था (शायद कभी जरूरत पड़ जाये) । राजीव और सोनिया का विवाह हुआ था सन १९६८ में,भारत के नागरिकता कानूनों के मुताबिक (जो कानून भाजपा या कम्युनिस्टों ने नहीं बल्कि कांग्रेसियों ने ही सन १९५० में बनाये) सोनिया को पाँच वर्ष के भीतर भारत की नागरिकता ग्रहण कर लेना चाहिये था अर्थात सन १९७४ तक, लेकिन यह काम उन्होंने किया दस साल बाद…यह कोई नजरअंदाज कर दिये जाने वाली बात नहीं है। इन पन्द्रह वर्षों में दो मौके ऐसे आये जब सोनिया अपने आप को भारतीय(!)साबित कर ***ती थीं। पहला मौका आया था सन १९७१ में जब पाकिस्तान से युद्ध हुआ (बांग्लादेश को तभी मुक्त करवाया गया था), उस वक्त आपातकालीन आदेशों के तहत इंडियन एयरलाइंस के सभी पायलटों की छुट्टियाँ रद्द कर दी गईं थीं, ताकि आवश्यकता पड़ने पर सेना को किसी भी तरह की रसद आदि पहुँचाई जा ***े । सिर्फ़ एक पायलट को इससे छूट दी गई थी, जी हाँ राजीव गाँधी, जो उस वक्त भी एक पूर्णकालिक पायलट थे । जब सारे भारतीय पायलट अपनी मातृभूमि की सेवा में लगे थे तब सोनिया अपने पति और दोनों बच्चों के साथ इटली की सुरम्य वादियों में थीं, वे वहाँ से तभी लौटीं, जब जनरल नियाजी ने समर्पण के कागजों पर दस्तखत कर दिये। दूसरा मौका आया सन १९७७ में जब यह खबर आई कि इंदिरा गाँधी चुनाव हार गईं हैं और शायद जनता पार्टी सरकार उनको गिरफ़्तार करे और उन्हें परेशान करे। “माईनो” मैडम ने तत्काल अपना सामान बाँधा और अपने दोनों बच्चों सहित दिल्ली के चाणक्यपुरी स्थित इटालियन दूतावास में जा छिपीं। इंदिरा गाँधी, संजय गाँधी और एक और बहू मेनका के संयुक्त प्रयासों और मान-मनौव्वल के बाद वे घर वापस लौटीं। १९८४ में भी भारतीय नागरिकता ग्रहण करना उनकी मजबूरी इसलिये थी कि राजीव गाँधी के लिये यह बडी़ शर्म और असुविधा की स्थिति होती कि एक भारतीय प्रधानमंत्री की पत्नी इटली की नागरिक है ? भारत की नागरिकता लेने की दिनांक भारतीय जनता से बडी़ ही सफ़ाई से छिपाई गई। भारत का कानून अमेरिका, जर्मनी, फ़िनलैंड, थाईलैंड या सिंगापुर आदि देशों जैसा नहीं है जिसमें वहाँ पैदा हुआ व्यक्ति ही उच्च पदों पर बैठ ***ता है। भारत के संविधान में यह प्रावधान इसलिये नहीं है कि इसे बनाने वाले “धर्मनिरपेक्ष नेताओं” ने सपने में भी नहीं सोचा होगा कि आजादी के साठ वर्ष के भीतर ही कोई विदेशी मूल का व्यक्ति प्रधानमंत्री पद का दावेदार बन जायेगा। लेकिन कलाम साहब ने आसानी से धोखा नहीं खाया और उनसे सवाल कर लिये (प्रतिभा ताई कितने सवाल कर पाती हैं यह देखना बाकी है)। संविधान के मुताबिक सोनिया प्रधानमंत्री पद की दावेदार बन ***ती हैं, जैसे कि मैं या कोई और। लेकिन भारत के नागरिकता कानून के मुताबिक व्यक्ति तीन तरीकों से भारत का नागरिक हो ***ता है, पहला जन्म से, दूसरा रजिस्ट्रेशन से, और तीसरा प्राकृतिक कारणों (भारतीय से विवाह के बाद पाँच वर्ष तक लगातार भारत में रहने पर) । इस प्रकार मैं और सोनिया गाँधी,दोनों भारतीय नागरिक हैं, लेकिन मैं जन्म से भारत का नागरिक हूँ और मुझसे यह कोई नहीं छीन ***ता, जबकि सोनिया के मामले में उनका रजिस्ट्रेशन रद्द किया जा ***ता है। वे भले ही लाख दावा करें कि वे भारतीय बहू हैं, लेकिन उनका नागरिकता रजिस्ट्रेशन भारत के नागरिकता कानून की धारा १० के तहत तीन उपधाराओं के कारण रद्द किया जा ***ता है (अ) उन्होंने नागरिकता का रजिस्ट्रेशन धोखाधडी़ या कोई तथ्य छुपा*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सब नाटक है इस चालाक औरत का! एक सीधा स्पष्ट कारन है! अगर उस समय ये खुद प्रधानमंत्री बन जाती तो कांग्रेस कि स्थि९ति जितनी मजबूत हुई उतनी नहीं होनी थी! और अगर अपने नालायक बेटे को बना देती तो अपने पति कि तरह खो न दे, ये दर था!

एक सरदार को परधान मंत्री बनाकर भारत के सभी सिखों का मुह बंद करने का एक ऐसा तरीका निकाल लिया इस कपटी औरत ने! विडंबना ये है कि दंगों के लिए सिखों से माफ़ी मांगने के लिए एक सिख ही आगे कर दिया!* 


> सोनिया गाँधी को आ.... हालिया किताब में उल्लेख किया है, हालांकि वह तथाकथित ट्रेनिंग घोर असफ़ल रही और सारा पैसा लगभग व्यर्थ चला गया । इटली के जो सुरक्षा अधिकारी भारतीय ***पीजी कमांडो को प्रशिक्षण देने आये थे उनका रवैया जवानों के प्रति बेहद रूखा था, एक जवान को तो उस दौरान थप्पड़ भी मारा गया । रॉ अधिकारियों ने यह बात राजी....है कि एक बार सन १९८६ में जिनेवा स्थित रॉ के अधिकारी को वहाँ के पुलिस कमिश्नर जैक कुन्जी़ ने बताया कि जिनेवा से दो वीआईपी बच्चे इटली सुरक्षित पहुँच चुके हैं, खिसियाये हुए रॉ अधिकारी को तो इस बारे में कुछ मालूम ही नहीं था । जिनेवा का पुलिस कमिश्नर उस रॉ अधिकारी का मित्र था, लेकिन यह अलग से बताने की जरूरत नहीं थी कि वे वीआईपी बच्चे कौन थे । वे कार से वाल्टर विंसी के साथ जिनेवा आये थे और स्विस पुलिस तथा इटालियन अधिकारी निरन्तर सम्पर्क में थे जब.....कि भारत का मित्र ही हो, उनके बारे में सब कुछ जानता है, लेकिन हम भारतीय लोग सोनिया के बारे में कितना जानते हैं ? (भारत भूमि पर जन्म लेने वाला .........न” (?) की प्रतिमूर्ति बना दी गईं - कलाम साहब को दूसरा कार्यकाल न मिलने के पीछे यह एक बडी़ वजह है, ठीक वैसे ही जैसे सोनिया ने......र बहू मेनका के संयुक्त प्रयासों और मान-मनौव्वल के बाद वे घर वापस लौटीं। १९८४ में भी भारतीय नागरिकता ग्रहण करना उनकी मजबूरी इसलिये थी कि राजी..... के नागरिकता कानून के मुताबिक व्यक्ति तीन तरीकों से भारत का नागरिक हो ***ता है, पहला जन्म से, दूसरा रजिस्ट्रेशन से, और तीसरा प्राकृतिक कारणों (भारतीय से विवाह के बाद ... रजिस्ट्रेशन भारत के नागरिकता कानून की धारा १० के तहत तीन उपधाराओं के कारण रद्द किया जा ***ता है (अ) उन्होंने नागरिकता का रजिस्ट्रेशन धोखाधडी़ या कोई तथ्य छुपा[/B][/COLOR]

----------


## sukhveer

भारत भाई  बहुत अछे,, लेकिन भाई punjabi के एक शायर ने कहा है..."एना सच न बोल के इकला रेह जावे,चार बंदे छड़ लै मोडा(कंधा) देन ल्यी"फिर भी आपके अछे प्रयास के लिए आपका शुक्रिया।


> *सब नाटक है इस चालाक औरत का! एक सीधा स्पष्ट कारन है! अगर उस समय ये खुद प्रधानमंत्री बन जाती तो कांग्रेस कि स्थि९ति जितनी मजबूत हुई उतनी नहीं होनी थी! और अगर अपने नालायक बेटे को बना देती तो अपने पति कि तरह खो न दे, ये दर था!
> 
> एक सरदार को परधान मंत्री बनाकर भारत के सभी सिखों का मुह बंद करने का एक ऐसा तरीका निकाल लिया इस कपटी औरत ने! विडंबना ये है कि दंगों के लिए सिखों से माफ़ी मांगने के लिए एक सिख ही आगे कर दिया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई आपकी बात का मतलब समझ गया! लेकिन सिखों का वास्तव में बेवकूफ  बनाया गया है ! मनमोहन सिंह को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के पीछे सिर्फ और सिर्फ यही कारन रहा! वरना हर बार कांग्रेस की सरकार आते ही सरकार पर दंगों को लेकर कभी जांच का और कभी सजा देने का दबाव बनता रहता था!
अब प्रधानमंत्री ही सिख है! बताओ किस्से शिकायत करदें! इस चालाक औरत ने तो आज तक के सभी गन्दी रानजीति करने वालों को पीछे छोड़ दिया!
अब इस बेचारे भोले भाले (राम जाने भोला है या सबसे ज्यादा कपटी  ) को आगे कर दिया! और ये बेशर्मों की तरह मैडम जी मैडम जी करता फिर रहा है! * 


> भारत भाई  बहुत अछे,, लेकिन भाई punjabi के एक शायर ने कहा है..."एना सच न बोल के इकला रेह जावे,चार बंदे छड़ लै मोडा(कंधा) देन ल्यी"फिर भी आपके अछे प्रयास के लिए आपका शुक्रिया।

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *भाई आपकी बात का मतलब समझ गया! लेकिन सिखों का वास्तव में बेवकूफ  बनाया गया है ! मनमोहन सिंह को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के पीछे सिर्फ और सिर्फ यही कारन रहा! वरना हर बार कांग्रेस की सरकार आते ही सरकार पर दंगों को लेकर कभी जांच का और कभी सजा देने का दबाव बनता रहता था!
> अब प्रधानमंत्री ही सिख है! बताओ किस्से शिकायत करदें! इस चालाक औरत ने तो आज तक के सभी गन्दी रानजीति करने वालों को पीछे छोड़ दिया!
> अब इस बेचारे भोले भाले (राम जाने भोला है या सबसे ज्यादा कपटी  ) को आगे कर दिया! और ये बेशर्मों की तरह मैडम जी मैडम जी करता फिर रहा है! *


 :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;

गौर फरमैयेगा!


हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;
हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;
इस उम्मीद में की किसी नेता को दिल का दोरा पड़ने की खबर आई हो!*

----------


## marwariladka

हा हा हा ह अ.मित्र आपकी मनोकामना जल्द ही पूरी होगी...


> *हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;
> 
> गौर फरमैयेगा!
> 
> 
> हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;
> हर रोज़ नैट पर हिंदी समाचार पत्र देखता हूँ;
> इस उम्मीद में की किसी नेता को दिल का दोरा पड़ने की खबर आई हो!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक बहुत ही मार्मिक गीत!


क्यूँ देश को यारों बेचते हो?????????





देख न पाने कि स्थिति में यहाँ क्लिक करें!*

----------


## sukhveer

भारत भाई अगर वो भोला होता तो कोंग्रास में न होता,इसमे कोई शक नहीं के कोंग्रास ने इसे मोहरा बनाके आगे किया है,मगर ये भी कोई बच्चा तो नहीं है,जो बुरा भला न जनता हो ,मेरी सोच तो ये कहती ही के इन सब seniour citizens को यंग ब्लड से रिप्लेस किया जाए ,तब शायद कुछ नया हो। 


> *भाई आपकी बात का मतलब समझ गया! लेकिन सिखों का वास्तव में बेवकूफ  बनाया गया है ! मनमोहन सिंह को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के पीछे सिर्फ और सिर्फ यही कारन रहा! वरना हर बार कांग्रेस की सरकार आते ही सरकार पर दंगों को लेकर कभी जांच का और कभी सजा देने का दबाव बनता रहता था!
> अब प्रधानमंत्री ही सिख है! बताओ किस्से शिकायत करदें! इस चालाक औरत ने तो आज तक के सभी गन्दी रानजीति करने वालों को पीछे छोड़ दिया!
> अब इस बेचारे भोले भाले (राम जाने भोला है या सबसे ज्यादा कपटी  ) को आगे कर दिया! और ये बेशर्मों की तरह मैडम जी मैडम जी करता फिर रहा है! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई यंग ब्लड में भी अगर राहुल गाँधी जैसे अनपढ़ लोग हो जो खानदानी लुटेरे हैं, फिर क्या करेंगे>*?


> भारत भाई अगर वो भोला होता तो कोंग्रास में न होता,इसमे कोई शक नहीं के कोंग्रास ने इसे मोहरा बनाके आगे किया है,मगर ये भी कोई बच्चा तो नहीं है,जो बुरा भला न जनता हो ,मेरी सोच तो ये कहती ही के इन सब seniour citizens को यंग ब्लड से रिप्लेस किया जाए ,तब शायद कुछ नया हो।

----------


## sukhveer

ये भी सही बात है,।इस खानदान से तो कोई भले की उम्मीद नहीं की जा सकती।

----------


## sukhveer

भारत भाई मैंने आज ही सुना है की कोंग्रास के 125 साल पूरे होने पे कोंग्रास दावरा एक book पब्लिश की ग्यी है। किरप्य हो सके तो इसके बारे में जानकारी जरूर दे। शुक्रिया।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई दफा करो न ऐसे हरामियों के द्वारा छपी गयी किताब को! किताब में अपने मुह मियां मिट्ठू बने हुए होंगे साले सूअर के बच्चे सब के सब कोंग्रेसी!
फिर कल को कोई उस किताब को पढ़कर इतिहासकार बन जायेगा और यहाँ कोंग्रेस की उप्लाब्दियाँ गिनवाने आ जायेगा! हा हा* 


> भारत भाई मैंने आज ही सुना है की कोंग्रास के 125 साल पूरे होने पे कोंग्रास दावरा एक book पब्लिश की ग्यी है। किरप्य हो सके तो इसके बारे में जानकारी जरूर दे। शुक्रिया।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई कांग्रेस के इतने साल पुरे करने के ऊपर एक बहुत ही अच्छा लेख मिला है! वही यहाँ भी डाल रहा हूँ!*


> भारत भाई मैंने आज ही सुना है की कोंग्रास के 125 साल पूरे होने पे कोंग्रास दावरा एक book पब्लिश की ग्यी है। किरप्य हो सके तो इसके बारे में जानकारी जरूर दे। शुक्रिया।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*उस लेख से पहले एक दुसरे लेख को लिख रहा हूँ!
दरअसल ये लेख एक बेहत चापलूस कवि का लिखा हुआ है!


महाशय का नाम है कवि चाटुकारिता प्रसाद*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शीर्षक है--


भारत लूट का सपना बुना, बेशर्मी बढ़ी कई गुना*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हाल ही में कवि चाटुकारिता प्रसाद की नई कविता छपी। कविता इनके नाम के उलट है यानी इस कविता में कोई चाटुकारिता नहीं है। बल्कि खड़ी बोली में खरी-खरी कविता है।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

दिल में उठा था एक अरमान
देश लूट कर भरें मकान
भ्रष्टाचार की जो राह चुनी
उसे नाम दिया भारत निर्माण

भारत लूट का सपना बुना
बेशर्मी बढ़ी कई गुना:mepullhair:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इतने साफ, सरल सुलझे शब्दों में, आम आदमी की समझ को ध्यान में रखते हुए कविता सिर्फ और सिर्फ कवि चाटुकारिता प्रसाद ही लिख सकते हैं।
चाटुकारिता प्रसाद की इस कविता में शब्द है। तुक है। लय है। कविता गेय है। भाव है। बोध है। कविता मर्मस्पर्शी है। अगर अच्छे समालोचक की नजर पड़ जाए तो वो इस पर कम से कम 600 पृष्ठों की एक किताब तो लिख ही सकते हैं। भले उस किताब को कोई पढ़े या ना पढ़े।
जहां तक मेरे जैसे आम पाठकों का सवाल है। तो इनके पास ना तो शब्द है, ना तो समय और ना ही संसाधन। पहुंच और परिचय भी नहीं कि योजना को मूर्त रूप दिया जा सके।
हालांकि कवि, नहीं, नहीं, श्रद्धेय महाकवि चाटुकारिता प्रसाद की इस अनुपम कविता को पढ़कर मन में अनेक भाव अनायास ही जागृत हो उठे।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हाल के समय में राष्ट्रीय पटल पर कुछ ऐसी घटनाएं हुईं। जिन्होंने मेरी भावनाओं के जागरण या यूं कहें कि मेरी भावनाओं के दोहन में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई।

ऐसी ही एक घटना है अन्ना हजारे का अनशन। इस अनशन ने कितने ही पापियों को पवित्र कर दिया या यूं कहें चोरों को साधु का चोला पहनने के लिए प्रेरित किया या मजबूर कर दिया। कुछ दमदार, कुछ चाटुकार, कुछ तिकड़मबाज बाबा के शरणों में आने को मजबूर हो गए। गिड़गिड़ाते हुए बोले, बाबा, ये समूचा संसार ईश्वर का अंश है। फिर आपमें और हममें अंतर कैसा। जो आप चाहते हैं वही तो हम भी चाहते हैं। आप चाहते हैं भ्रष्टाचार मिटाना तो हम कहां इसके विरोधी हैं। हम भी यही चाहते हैं। चलिए मिल बैठकर करते हैं कुछ ऐसा जिससे भ्रष्टाचारियों पर वज्रपात हो जाए।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अन्ना नरम पड़े। टेबल देखने दिखाने का कार्यक्रम शुरू हुआ। मगर, कहावत है न कि चोर चोरी से जाता है, तुम्मा फेरी से नहीं। ईश्वर के इन अविनाशी अंशों ने नया पैंतरा अख्तियार कर लिया। साम, दान, दंड और भेद। सारे दांव आजमाये जाने लगे।


दूसरी घटना है। गरीबी को उनकी औकात दिखाने की। कर्मचारियों के लिए छठा वेतन आयोग लागू हो गया। सांसदों के वेतन तीन गुना बढ़ गए। सांसद निधि दो करोड़ से बढ़कर पांच करोड़ हो गया। मगर, जब गरीबों की बारी आयी तो उनके गालों पर तमाचा जड़ दिया गया। कह दिया गया कि अगर तुम पंद्रह से बीस रुपये खर्च कर लेते हो तो तुम गरीब नहीं रहे और तुम्हें गरीबों के लिए चलायी जा रही किसी योजना का लाभ नहीं मिलेगा।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*चावल पक गया ये जानने के लिए पूरी हांडी के चावल को देखने की जरूरत नहीं है। कम लिखा, भावनाओं को ज्यादा समझना।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*देश की पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री ने बड़ा ही सुंदर नारा दिया था- गरीबी हटाओ। दशकों बीत गए। अब गरीबी राक्षसी सुरसा बनकर देश की सत्तर फीसदी आबादी को निगल जाना चाहती है।
कुछ सालों पर पहले आम आदमी की एक सरकार सत्ता में आई थी। उस सरकार के लिए सारा का सारा आम आदमी खास बन गया गया है। आम आदमी महंगाई में पिसती रही। सरकार जीडीपी विकास दर की राग अलापती रही। देश लुटता रहा। सरकार देश को लुटवाती रही। जब भ्रष्टाचारियों को सजा दिलाने की बात आई, तो सरकार उसे बचाने में जुट गई।
जिस भ्रष्टाचार के आरोप में पूर्व दूरसंचार मंत्री ए राजा, उनके सचिव बेहुरा, बलवा सहित चौदह लोग जेल चले गए, उस घोटाले में सरकार को कोई घोटाला ही नजर नहीं है।*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कवि चाटुकारिता प्रसाद ने जिस समय ये कविता लिखी होगी। उनके दिमाग में भी ऐसी भावनाओं का महासमुंद्र हिलोरे ले रहा होगा। वर्ना क्या मजाल कि वो ऐसी कविताएं लिख पाते।
**
दिल में उठा था एक अरमान
देश लूट कर भरें मकान
भ्रष्टाचार की जो राह चुनी
उसे नाम दिया भारत निर्माण

भारत लूट का सपना बुना
बेशर्मी बढ़ी कई गुना*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई इसी फोरम पर वो वफादार गद्दार वाले सूत्र पर कांग्रेस के जवान होने कि कहानी लिखी है! वहां देख लो! उससे बेहतर इतिहास क्या होगा !*


> *भाई दफा करो न ऐसे हरामियों के द्वारा छपी गयी किताब को! किताब में अपने मुह मियां मिट्ठू बने हुए होंगे साले सूअर के बच्चे सब के सब कोंग्रेसी!
> फिर कल को कोई उस किताब को पढ़कर इतिहासकार बन जायेगा और यहाँ कोंग्रेस की उप्लाब्दियाँ गिनवाने आ जायेगा! हा हा*





> भारत भाई मैंने आज ही सुना है की कोंग्रास के 125 साल पूरे होने पे कोंग्रास दावरा एक book पब्लिश की ग्यी है। किरप्य हो सके तो इसके बारे में जानकारी जरूर दे। शुक्रिया।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*लेख एक अन्य जगह से लिया गया है!*

----------


## Bharatiya

लेख किसी का भी हो लेकिन बहुत ही सही लिखा है:salut:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हाँ सही कहा बंधू! लिखने वाले ने बहुत अच्छा लिखा है!*


> लेख किसी का भी हो लेकिन बहुत ही सही लिखा है:salut:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जो लोग ये बोलते हैं की सोनिया गाँधी अब विदेशी नहीं रही, उनके लिए ये बताना पर्याप्त होगा कि भारतीय बहु की हरकतें ऐसी नहीं होती जैसी आज तक इस इटालियन कि रही हैं तो कृपया करके ये ससुराल और मायके का पाठ यहाँ न पढाएं!*

----------


## bon_indian

> *भारतीय सिविल सेवा के  एम ओ मथाई जिन्होंने  प्रधानमंत्री जवाहरलाल नेहरू के निजी सचिव के रूप में  भी कार्य किया.  मथाई जी ने एक पुस्तक “Reminiscences of the Nehru Age”(ISBN-13: 9780706906219) 'लिखी !  
> किताब से पता चलता है कि वहाँ जवाहर लाल नेहरू और माउंटबेटन एडविना  (भारत, लुईस माउंटबेटन को अंतिम वायसराय की पत्नी) के बीच गहन प्रेम प्रसंग था..
> 
>  ये प्रेम सम्बंद इंदिरा गांधी के लिए महान शर्मिंदगी का एक स्रोत था! इंदिरा गाँधी अपने पिता जवाहर लाल नेहरु को इस सम्बंद के बारे में समझाने हेतु मोलाना अबुल कलाम आज़ाद कि मदद लिया करती थी!*


कडवा सच
शर्मनाक सच

----------


## fire

*मित्रा अगर हो सके तो  जो भी किताबों का आप  रिफ्रेन्स ले रहे है ,कृपया  उनको डाउनलोड  करने के लिए लिक भी दे तो आपका बहुत ही आभारी रहूँगा* 


> *दोस्तों बाकी जानकारियां बाद में दूंगा! अभी के लिए विदा लेता हूँ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **जानकारी प्रविष्टि न- 41 से चालू!*

----------


## fire

मित्र कृप्या  इस नेक काम के लिए देर मत करो । इंतजार रहेगा  गोडसे के बयानो का 


> *मित्र मेरे पास नाथूराम गोडसे डावर दिए बयां की पूरी हिस्ट्री है अगर किसी को चाहिए तो मुझे बताइए मैं लोड करने की कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## zinda barood

*पिछले तीन साल में सोनिया की सरकारी ऐश का सुबूत*
मित्रों सोनिया गाँधी के उपर सरकार ने पिछले तीन साल में जीतनी रकम उनकी निजी बिदेश यात्राओ पर की है उतना खर्च तो प्रधानमंत्री ने भी नहीं किया है .. 



एक सुचना के अनुसार पिछले तीन साल में सरकार ने करीब एक हज़ार आठ सौ अस्सी करोड रूपये सोनिया के विदेश दौरे के उपर खर्च किये है ..



कैग ने इस पर आपति भी जताई तो दो अधिकारियो का तबादला कर दिया गया .



अब इस पर एक पत्रकार रमेश वर्मा ने सरकार से आर टी आई के तहत निम्न जानकारी मांगी है : 



१- सोनिया के उपर पिछले तीन साल में कुल कितने रूपये सरकार ने उनकी विदेश यात्रा के लिए खर्च की है ? 



२- क्या ये यात्राये सरकारी थी ?



3- अगर सरकारी थी तो फिर उन यात्राओ से इस देश को क्या फायदा हुआ ?


4- भारत के संबिधान में सोनिया की हैसियत एक सांसद की है तो फिर उनको प्रोटोकॉल में एक राष्ट्रअध्यछ का दर्जा कैसे मिला है ?


5- सोनिया गाँधी आठ बार अपनी बीमार माँ को देखने न्यूयॉर्क के एक अस्पताल में गयी जो की उनकी एक निजी यात्रा थी फिर हर बार हिल्टन होटल में चार महगे सुइट भारतीय दूतावास ने क्यों सरकारी पैसे से बुक करवाए ?


6-इस देश के प्रोटोकॉल के अनुसार सिर्फ प्रधानमंत्री और राष्ट्रपति ही विशेष विमान से अपने लाव लश्कर के साथ विदेश यात्रा कर सकते है तो फिर एक सांसद को विशेष सरकारी विमान लेकर विदेश यात्रा की अनुमति क्यों दी गयी ?


7- सोनिया गाँधी ने पिछले तीन साल में कितनी बार इटली और वेटिकेन की यात्राये की है ?


मित्रों कई बार कोशिश करने के बावजूद भी जब सरकार की ओर से कोई जबाब नहीं मिला तो थक हारकर केंद्रीय सुचना आयोग में अपील करनी पड़ी .


केन्द्रीय सूचना आयोग प्रधानमंत्री और उनके कार्यालय के गलत रवैये से हैरान हो गया .और उसने प्रधानमंत्री के उपर बहुत ही सख्त टिप्पडी की ..


केन्द्रीय सूचना आयोग ने कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी के विदेशी दौरों पर उस पर खर्च हुए पैसे को सार्वजनिक करने को कहा है। सीआईसी ने प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय को इसके निर्देश भी दिए हैं। हिसार के एक आरटीआई कार्यकर्ता रमेश वर्मा ने प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय से सोनिया गांधी के विदेशी दौरों, उन पर खर्च, विदेशी दौरों के मकसद और दौरों से हुए फायदे के बारे में जानकारी मांगी है।


26 फरवरी 2010 को प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय को वर्मा की याचिका मिली, जिसे पीएमओ ने 16 मार्च 2010 को विदेश मंत्रालय को भेज दिया। 26 मार्च 2010 को विदेश मंत्रालय ने याचिका को संसदीय कार्य मंत्रालय के पास भेज दिया। प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय के इस ढ़ीले रवैए पर नाराजगी जताते हुए मुख्य सूचना आयुक्त सत्येन्द्र मिश्रा ने निर्देश दिया कि भविष्य में याचिका की संबंधित मंत्रालय ही भेजा जाए। वर्मा ने पीएमओ के सीपीआईओ को याचिका दी थी। सीपीआईओ को यह याचिका संबंधित मंत्रालय को भेजनी चाहिए थी।


आखिर सोनिया की विदेश यात्राओ में वो कौन सा राज छुपा है जो इस देश के " संत " प्रधानमंत्री इस देश की जनता को बताना नहीं चाहते ?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शर्मनाक उन लोगों के लिए है जो अब तक इन्हें महान मानते हैं!*


> कडवा सच
> शर्मनाक सच

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई कुछ किताबें तो banned हैं! वैसे नाम तो शायद सभी किताबों का यहाँ दे दिया है! मैंने एक ही  पुस्तक पढ़ी थी! वो भी इनके काले कारनामे देखने के बाद इन सब का नाम लिख कर कचरे में फैंक दी थी! वैसे सूत्र का ज्यदातर हिस्सा इन्टरनेट पर बहुत से ब्लॉग और आर्टिकल्स और दूसरी वेब साइट्स से लिया गया है! अभी तो किसी किताब का लिंक नहीं दे पाऊंगा! भविष्य में यदि संभव हुआ तो जरूर आपकी मदद करके ख़ुशी होगी बंधू!
भगवान् आपका भला करे!*


> *मित्रा अगर हो सके तो  जो भी किताबों का आप  रिफ्रेन्स ले रहे है ,कृपया  उनको डाउनलोड  करने के लिए लिक भी दे तो आपका बहुत ही आभारी रहूँगा*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*डेविल भाई ये सन्देश आपके लिए है! नज़र पड़ते ही कारवाही करें!* 


> मित्र कृप्या  इस नेक काम के लिए देर मत करो । इंतजार रहेगा  गोडसे के बयानो का

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *पिछले तीन साल में सोनिया की सरकारी ऐश का सुबूत*
> मित्रों सोनिया गाँधी के उपर सरकार ने पिछले तीन साल में जीतनी रकम उनकी निजी बि.." संत " प्रधानमंत्री इस देश की जनता को बताना नहीं चाहते ?


* फिर लोग बोलते हैं  कि शादी के बाद मायके से नहीं ससुराल से लड़की का नाम जोड़ा जाता है! भारत कि लड़कियां ऐसा नहीं करती और अगर करती हैं तो उन्हें भी सजा मिलती है! और ये तो जन्मजात विदेशी है! मेरी दिली तमन्ना है कि इसे इसके बेटे के साथ धक्के देकर देश से बहार निकला जाये एक दिन!
*

----------


## Bharatiya

इस पर भी अपने विचार रखें 

सोनिया ने ही रचा इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या का षड्यंत्र- सुदर्शन

राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ के पूर्व प्रमुख के.एस.सुदर्शन ने कांग्रेस की राष्ट्रीय अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी पर इंदिरा गांधी और राजीव गांधी की हत्या का षड्यंत्र रचने का आरोप लगाया। सुदर्शन ने सोनिया को सीआईए की एजेंट भी बताया। सुदर्शन ने यह भी कहा कि सोनिया अपनी मां की अवैध संतान है। हिंदू विरोधी दुष्प्रचार के खिलाफ आरएसएस के धरने पर मीडिया से चर्चा में सुदर्शन ने यह बातें कहीं।

सोनिया के पिता जेल में थे – सुदर्शन ने दावा किया कि जिस समय सोनिया का जन्म हुआ उसके पिता जेल में थे। इस बात को छुपाने के लिए ही वे अपनी जन्मतिथि 1944 के बजाय 1946 बताती हैं। उन्होंने दावा किया कि सोनिया का असली नाम सोनिया माइनो है। और वह सीआईए की एजेंट थी। राजीव गांधी ने ईसाई धर्म ग्रहण कर राबटरे नाम से उससे शादी की। बाद में इंदिरा गांधी ने वैदिक पद्धति से उनकी शादी कराई। इंदिरा गांधी को इस बात की भनक लग गई थी कि सोनिया सीआईए एजेंट है, लेकिन इंदिरा उसका अपने हिसाब से उपयोग करना चाहती थी। पंजाब में आतंकवाद के चरम पर पहुंचने पर सोनिया ने इंदिरा की हत्या का षडयंत्र रचा। इंदिरा गांधी की सुरक्षा से सतवंत सिंह को हटाने की बात हुई थी, लेकिन सोनिया ने यह नहीं होने दिया। जब इंदिरा गांधी को गोली लगी तो उन्हें करीब के राम मनोहर लोहिया अस्पताल में ले जाने की वजह वह एम्स ले गई थी, जो काफी दूर था। तब तक उनका काफी खून बह चुका था। एम्स के डॉक्टरों ने कहा-ब्राट डेड (यानी रास्ते में ही उनकी मौत हो गई।) फिर राजीव गांधी को प्रधानमंत्री पद की शपथ दिलाने के बाद इंदिरा गांधी की मृत्यु की घोषणा की गई।

राजीव को था शक – सुदर्शन ने दावा किया कि राजीव गांधी को भी सोनिया पर शक हो गया था और वे उसे छोड़ने का मन बना रहे थे। सुदर्शन ने सोनिया पर राजीव की हत्या के षडच्यंत्र का आरोप लगाते हुए कहा कि सोनिया के इशारे पर ही श्रीपेरुंबदुर की सभा में जेड प्लस सुरक्षा नहीं की गई। सुदर्शन ने सवाल किया कि इंदिरा और राजीव दोनों का पोस्टमार्टम क्यों नहीं हुआ? और इस बात की जांच क्यों नहीं होती कि राजीव को जेड प्लस सुरक्षा क्यों नहीं उपलब्ध कराई गई। संवाददाताओं के पूछने पर उन्होंने कहा कि एक ग्रीक परिवार जो इटली का निवासी है और एक कांग्रेस नेता ने उन्हें यह सारी जानकारी दी। सुदर्शन ने उस नेता का नाम उजागर करने से इनकार कर दिया।

http://www.janokti.com/sansad-politi...4%97%E0%A4%BE/

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ऐसी बहुत सी और बातें भी इसी सूत्र में बताई गयी है मित्र! ये विदेशी महिला न तो इस देश के प्रति वफादार है और न ही इस परिवार के प्रति ही इसने निष्ठां दिखाई है! इस औरत को इसके अनपढ़ बेटे के साथ दुत्कार कर बाहर भेजने की जरुरत है! वरना कोन औरत इतनी महान है जो घर में पहले सास और फिर पति को इस तरह से मार दिए जाने पर भी राज़ज्निती में देश का विकास करने के लिए आएगी! अपने बेटे तक की चिंता नहीं है क्या इसे?? बेवकूफ बना रखा है **** ने इतनी आबादी का!*

निकम्मी सरकार की मम्मी!


> इस पर भी अपने विचार रखें 
> 
> सोनिया ने ही रचा इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या का षड्यंत्र- सुदर्शन
> ...rl]

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *ऐसी बहुत सी और बातें भी इसी सूत्र में बताई गयी है मित्र! ये विदेशी महिला न तो इस देश के प्रति वफादार है और न ही इस परिवार के प्रति ही इसने निष्ठां दिखाई है! इस औरत को इसके अनपढ़ बेटे के साथ दुत्कार कर बाहर भेजने की जरुरत है! वरना कोन औरत इतनी महान है जो घर में पहले सास और फिर पति को इस तरह से मार दिए जाने पर भी राज़ज्निती में देश का विकास करने के लिए आएगी! अपने बेटे तक की चिंता नहीं है क्या इसे?? बेवकूफ बना रखा है **** ने इतनी आबादी का!*
> 
> निकम्मी सरकार की मम्मी!


मित्र सबसे पहले सोंचने की बात ये है की हम बेवकूफ क्यों बन रहे हैं .  बेवकूफ बन्ने सबसे बड़ा योगदान अशिक्षा का है और अनपढ़ लोग ही बेवकूफ बनाए जाते हैं कभी किसी योजना का लालच देकर कभी रूपये पैसे का लालच देकर और जब चुनाव होने वाला होता है तो गांवों में २४ घंटे बिजली देकर उनके ही पैसे को फूंककर उन्ही को खुश करके .

अगर हम बात करें अपने जैसे पढ़े लिखे और तथाकथित सभ्य तबके की तो क्या कभी आपने इस ओर ध्यान दिया है की गाँवों में वोट का प्रतिशत क्या है और शहरों में क्या है .
सबसे ज्यादा जरुरत आज अपने अधिकार समझने की है और वोट का सही उपयोग करने की है 

अभी जो इस बिसय पर इतना हल्ला लोग मचा रहे हैं अगर सबसे आप पूछो तो सब वोट डालने ही नहीं जाते जबकी गाँव के अनपढ़ लोग जिनको तात्कालिक लाभ दिख रहा होता है वोते डालने जाते है अपना सब काम बंद कर देंगे मगर वोट डालने जरूर जायेंगे .  

जबकी हम वोट वाले दिन अपने घर में ए० सी० में पड़े हुए या तो टेलीविजन देखेंगे या कहीं घूमने जाने का प्लान बना लेंगे आप हो सकता अभी कहें की मैं तो ऐसा नहीं करता मगर क्या आपने कभी सोंचा है की हमारे परिवार की महिलायें वोट डालने जाने से शर्माती क्यों है. उनको वोट डालने के लिए लाइन में खड़े रहना पसंद नहीं है . जब तक इसमें सुधर और जागरूकता नहीं आयेगी तब तक कुछ नहीं हो सकता केवल फोरम पर हम आप बहस कर सकते हैं 

कृपया ध्यान जरूर दें भला इससे होगा किसी को गाली देकर नहीं

----------


## nakool

परिवारवाद और बीजेपी
वसुंधरा राजे के लाल दुष्यंत, जसवंत सिंह के लाल मानवेंद्र सिंह, येद्युरप्पा के लाल राघवेंद्र भी तो बीजेपी में ही हैं। पारिवारवाद का विरोध करने वाली पार्टी बीजेपी ने नेताओं के बेटों की फौज खड़ी कर ली है।


वंशवाद, परिवारवाद ये सब कांग्रेसी डिक्शनरी के लफ्ज थे। अब इन लफ्जों को बीजेपी ने बड़ी सहजता से अपने पार्टी कल्चर में उतार लिया है। अब दक्षिण भारत में बीजेपी का भगवा झंडा बुलंद करने वाले कर्नाटक के पहले भाजपा मुख्यमंत्री येद्युरप्पा को ही लाजिए। अभी मुख्यमंत्री बने नहीं कि विरासत की चिंता सताने लगी। इसलिए मैदान में उतार दिया अपने बेटे राघवेंद्र को। राघवेंद्र कर्नाटक में शिमोगा से बीजेपी के उम्मीदवार हैं।


बीजेपी के दूसरे लाल  अनुराग ठाकुर हिमाचल प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री प्रेम कुमार धूमल के बेटे हैं। राज्य में क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन के अध्यक्ष हैं। लेकिन इससे पेट नहीं भरा। धूमल ने जब हमीरपुर की सीट छोड़ी तो बैट पकड़ा दिया अपने बेटे को। नेता बन गए तो अब बात भी नेताओं की तरह करते हैं


परिवारवाद पर थूथू करने वाली बीजेपी के सिर्फ यही लाल नहीं हैं। वसुंधरा सीएम बनीं तो बेटे दुष्यंत सिंह को झालावाड़ से एमपी बना दिया। वसुंधरा ऐसा कर सकती हैं तो जसवंत सिंह क्या राजस्थान के कोई छोटे नेता हैं। खुद राज्यसभा में और उनके लाल मानवेंद्र बाड़मेर से लोकसभा में। मानवेंद्र फिर चुनाव लड़ रहे हैं। उत्तर प्रदेश में बीजेपी की लुटिया डूब गई लेकिन प्रदेश में पार्टी के बड़े नेता ओमप्रकाश सिंह का कुछ नहीं बिगड़ा। खुद विधायक हैं और बेटे को एमपी का टिकट दिलवा दिया।


मेनका गांधी की गांधी परिवार से नहीं बनीं तो उन्होंने अपना रास्ता बदल लिया। रास्ता तो बदला लेकिन गांधी परिवार की तरह डायनेस्टी पोलीटिक्स में उनका विशवास बना रहा। इसलिए वरुण गांधी को राजनीति में उतार दिया। मां मेनका आंवला से तो बेटा वरुण यूपी के पीलीभीत से बीजेपी के उम्मीदवार हैं। ये तो वो हैं जिन्हें चुनाव लड़ने की हरी झंडी मिल गई है। कई कतार में हैं। साहब सिंह वर्मा के बेटे प्रवेश वर्मा। प्रमोद महाजन की बेटी पूनम महाजन। उड़ीसा में देवेंद्र प्रधान के सांसद बेटे धर्मेंद्र प्रधान।

----------


## ronak4ever

> *स्विसपत्रिका Schweizer Illustrierte के 11 नवंबर 1991 में जरी संस्करण के अनुसार, उस समय राहुल गाँधी के नाम से एक अकाउंट में दो बिलियन अमेरिकी डालर जमा थे जिसका संचालन सोनिया गाँधी किया करती थी!* 
> 
> *   2006 में स्विस बैंकिंग एसोसिएशन कि  एक रिपोर्ट से पता चला कि भारतीय नागरिकों के संयुक्त जमा अभी तक किसी भी अन्य देशके संयुक्त जमा से भी ज्यादा है!,ये रक़म कुल 1.4 खरब अमरीकी डॉलर के आसपास अनुमानित है , जोकि भारत के सकल घरेलू उत्पाद से भी अधिक है!
> 
> और ये विदेशों में पैसा जमा करवाने कि प्रथा भी इसी परिवार ने शुरू की है!*


भाई भारत कुमार आपने जो स्विसपत्रिका बात बताई वो बिलकुल सही है और उसका ये प्रूफ इस पिक्चर में है.

----------


## funnymans

nice thread to read

----------


## aawara

*सोनिया गाँधी एक बार कालेज विजिट को पहुंची…

एक क्लास में उन्होंने स्टुडेंट्स से कहा…
“किसी को कुछ पूछना है?”.

पप्पू ने कहा… मैडम मेरे 3 सवाल हैं…

1 . आप प्राईमिनिस्टर क्यों नहीं बनी?

2 . जब बाबा रामदेव सत्याग्रह कर रहे थे तो रामलीला मैदान में पुलिस किसके इशारे पर गयी??

3 . आपका या आपके परिवार का कुल कितना रुपया स्विस बैंक में जमा है..???

अभी सोनिया कुछ जवाब देती तभी इंटरवल की घंटी बज गयी…
30 मिनट के इंटरवल के बाद फिर सभी क्लास रूम में थे…

सोनिया ने फिर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा… किसी का कोई सवाल है….

इस बार बबलू ने हिम्मत जुटा कर कहा… “मैडम मैं आपसे 5 सवाल पूछना चाहता हूँ..”

पहल 3 सवाल वही हैं जो इंटरवल के पहले पप्पू ने आप से पूछे थे…

4था सवाल : आज कालेज में इंटरवल की घंटी 20 मिनट पहले कैसे बज गयी????
और….
और…
और…
और…
और…

5वां और सबसे जरुरी सवाल :
”पप्पू कहाँ गायब हो गया??????”*

----------


## Rated R

> *सोनिया गाँधी एक बार कालेज विजिट को पहुंची…
> 
> एक क्लास में उन्होंने स्टुडेंट्स से कहा…
> “किसी को कुछ पूछना है?”.
> 
> पप्पू ने कहा… मैडम मेरे 3 सवाल हैं…
> 
> 1 . आप प्राईमिनिस्टर क्यों नहीं बनी?
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छा चुटकुला और बहुत तीखा व्यंग्य .  :clap:

----------


## JAINAFZ

जयादा सवाल नहीं पूछना नहीं तो पप्पू की तरह ??????...............
हा हा हा हा ............

----------


## Bharatiya

> परिवारवाद और बीजेपी
> वसुंधरा राजे के लाल दुष्यंत, जसवंत सिंह के लाल मानवेंद्र सिंह, येद्युरप्पा के लाल राघवेंद्र भी तो बीजेपी में ही हैं। पारिवारवाद का विरोध करने वाली पार्टी बीजेपी ने नेताओं के बेटों की फौज खड़ी कर ली है।
> 
> 
> वंशवाद, परिवारवाद ये सब कांग्रेसी डिक्शनरी के लफ्ज थे। अब इन लफ्जों को बीजेपी ने बड़ी सहजता से अपने पार्टी कल्चर में उतार लिया है। अब दक्षिण भारत में बीजेपी का भगवा झंडा बुलंद करने वाले कर्नाटक के पहले भाजपा मुख्यमंत्री येद्युरप्पा को ही लाजिए। अभी मुख्यमंत्री बने नहीं कि विरासत की चिंता सताने लगी। इसलिए मैदान में उतार दिया अपने बेटे राघवेंद्र को। राघवेंद्र कर्नाटक में शिमोगा से बीजेपी के उम्मीदवार हैं।
> 
> 
> बीजेपी के दूसरे लाल  अनुराग ठाकुर हिमाचल प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री प्रेम कुमार धूमल के बेटे हैं। राज्य में क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन के अध्यक्ष हैं। लेकिन इससे पेट नहीं भरा। धूमल ने जब हमीरपुर की सीट छोड़ी तो बैट पकड़ा दिया अपने बेटे को। नेता बन गए तो अब बात भी नेताओं की तरह करते हैं
> 
> ...



क्यों भाई क्या बेटे बेटियों को राजनीती में लेन का पेटंट कांग्रेस और  गाँधी नेहरु खानदान ने ले रखा है जो की भाजपा नेताओं के बच्चों के राजनीती  में आने पर  आपको तकलीफ हो गई और आपकी कमजोर मेमोरी के लिए बता दूँ की जिसे  आप बुद्ध कह रहे है उसने कभी इस रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री की तरह मज़बूरी का रोना  नहीं रोया कारगिल की जमीं को मुक्त कराया परमाणु बम का परिक्षण कराया आदि  और ये रिमोट कण्ट्रोल से चलने वाला रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री कभी अमेरिका के  चरणों में झुकते है तो कब्भी मैडम के

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हा हा भाई भगवन से प्रार्थना करो की इस जैसे लोगों को माफ़ करे क्यूंकि ये नहीं जानते की ये क्या कर रहे हैं और क्या बोल रहे हैं!* :confused:


> क्यों भाई क्या बेटे बेटियों को राजनीती में लेन का पेटंट कांग्रेस और  गाँधी नेहरु खानदान ने ले रखा है जो की भाजपा नेताओं के बच्चों के राजनीती  में आने पर  आपको तकलीफ हो गई और आपकी कमजोर मेमोरी के लिए बता दूँ की जिसे  आप बुद्ध कह रहे है उसने कभी इस रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री की तरह मज़बूरी का रोना  नहीं रोया कारगिल की जमीं को मुक्त कराया परमाणु बम का परिक्षण कराया आदि  और ये रिमोट कण्ट्रोल से चलने वाला रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री कभी अमेरिका के  चरणों में झुकते है तो कब्भी मैडम के

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्र सबसे पहले सोंचने की बात ये है की हम बेवकूफ क्यों बन रहे हैं .  बेवकूफ बन्ने सबसे बड़ा योगदान अशिक्षा का है और अनपढ़ लोग ही बेवकूफ बनाए जाते हैं कभी किसी योजना का लालच देकर कभी रूपये पैसे का लालच देकर और जब चुनाव होने वाला होता है तो गांवों में २४ घंटे बिजली देकर उनके ही पैसे को फूंककर उन्ही को खुश करके .
> 
> अगर हम बात करें अपने जैसे पढ़े लिखे और तथाकथित सभ्य तबके की तो क्या कभी आपने इस ओर ध्यान दिया है की गाँवों में वोट का प्रतिशत क्या है और शहरों में क्या है .
> सबसे ज्यादा जरुरत आज अपने अधिकार समझने की है और वोट का सही उपयोग करने की है 
> 
> अभी जो इस...से होगा किसी को गाली देकर नहीं


*

वोट डालने कोण कोण नहीं जाता ये तो भाई मुझे पता नहीं! मेरी वोट बन्ने के  बाद शायद कुल मिलाके दो बार चुनाव आये .. एक उपचुनाव और एक विधानसभा! दोनों  बार वोट डाला ! दोनों बार प्रत्याशी हार गया! पहली बार जीत गया था तो साले  ने दूसरी पार्टी से हाथ मिला लिया ! बताओ क्या ऐसी तैसी करवाएंगे वोट  डालने वाले? जनता का तो नाम है! जब ये साले कुर्सी पर बैठने के बाद अपनी  जात दिखायेंगे इसका किसे पता रहता है! लोकतंत्र होना ही नहीं चैहिये ! अपनी  अपनी डफली अपना अपना राग!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> परिवारवाद और बीजेपी
> वसुंधरा राजे के लाल दुष्यंत, जसवंत सिंह के लाल मानवेंद्र सिंह, येद्युरप्पा के लाल राघवेंद्र भी तो बीजेपी में ही हैं। पारिवारवाद का विरोध करने वाली पार्टी बीजेपी ने नेताओं के बेटों की फौज खड़ी कर ली है।
> 
> 
> वंशवाद, परिवारवाद ये सब कांग्रेसी डिक्शनरी के लफ्ज थे। अब इन लफ्जों को बीजेपी ने बड़ी सहजता से अपने पार्टी कल्चर में उतार लिया है। अब दक्षिण भारत में बीजेपी का भगवा झंडा बुलंद करने वाले कर्नाटक के पहले भाजपा मुख्यमंत्री येद्युरप्पा को ही लाजिए। अभी मुख्यमंत्री बने नहीं कि विरासत की चिंता सताने लगी। इसलिए मैदान में उतार दिया अपने बेटे राघवेंद्र को। राघवेंद्र कर्नाटक में शिमोगा से बीजेपी के उम्मीदवार हैं।
> 
> 
> बीजेपी के दूसरे लाल  अनुराग ठाकुर हिमाचल प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री प्रेम कुमार धूमल के बेटे हैं। राज्य में क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन के अध्यक्ष हैं। लेकिन इससे पेट नहीं भरा। धूमल ने जब हमीरपुर की सीट छोड़ी तो बैट पकड़ा दिया अपने बेटे को। नेता बन गए तो अब बात भी नेताओं की तरह करते हैं
> 
> ...


:pointlol::rofl:

*यदि तुम्हारा मेन मकसद कोंग्रेस की ***ड बचाना बन गया है तो लगे रहो  भाई !  मेरे भाई मुद्दे की बात भर्स्ट लोग हैं! वो कहीं से भी हो सकते हैं! तुम  ज्यादा व्यक्तिगत होकर अपना खून जलाओगे और किसी का कुछ नहीं जाएगा!*

----------


## zinda barood

> :pointlol::rofl:
> 
> *यदि तुम्हारा मेन मकसद कोंग्रेस की ***ड बचाना बन गया है तो लगे रहो  भाई !  मेरे भाई मुद्दे की बात भर्स्ट लोग हैं! वो कहीं से भी हो सकते हैं! तुम  ज्यादा व्यक्तिगत होकर अपना खून जलाओगे और किसी का कुछ नहीं जाएगा!*


*अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही कांग्रेस ने एलान किया था ना की उसके कार्यकर्त्ता अब जमीनी कार्यवाही करेंगे और जगह जगह जाकर लोगो को बाबा रामदेव और उनकी RSS और बीजेपी से संबंधो के बारे में लोगो को जागरूक करेंगे, लगता है कार्यवाही शुरू कर दी है कांग्रेस ने, और उसके कार्यकर्ताओ ने सबसे पहले भारत के सबसे बड़े हिंदी फोरम को चुना है अपनी घटिया साजिश के लिए*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> zinda barood 
> Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> 
> 
> अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही कांग्रेस ने एलान किया था ना की उसके कार्यकर्त्ता अब जमीनी कार्यवाही करेंगे और जगह जगह जाकर लोगो को बाबा रामदेव और उनकी RSS और बीजेपी से संबंधो के बारे में लोगो को जागरूक करेंगे, लगता है कार्यवाही शुरू कर दी है कांग्रेस ने, और उसके कार्यकर्ताओ ने सबसे पहले भारत के सबसे बड़े हिंदी फोरम को चुना है अपनी घटिया साजिश के लिए





> BHARAT KUMAR 
> Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> 
> यदि तुम्हारा मेन मकसद कोंग्रेस की ***ड बचाना बन गया है तो लगे रहो भाई ! मेरे भाई मुद्दे की बात भर्स्ट लोग हैं! वो कहीं से भी हो सकते हैं! तुम ज्यादा व्यक्तिगत होकर अपना खून जलाओगे और किसी का कुछ नहीं जाएगा!





> Bharatiya 
> Re: भारत पर राज करते एक परिवार का सच-एक अनसुलझी पहेली!
> 
> क्यों भाई क्या बेटे बेटियों को राजनीती में लेन का पेटंट कांग्रेस और गाँधी नेहरु खानदान ने ले रखा है जो की भाजपा नेताओं के बच्चों के राजनीती में आने पर आपको तकलीफ हो गई और आपकी कमजोर मेमोरी के लिए बता दूँ की जिसे आप बुद्ध कह रहे है उसने कभी इस रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री की तरह मज़बूरी का रोना नहीं रोया कारगिल की जमीं को मुक्त कराया परमाणु बम का परिक्षण कराया आदि और ये रिमोट कण्ट्रोल से चलने वाला रोबोट प्रधानमंत्री कभी अमेरिका के चरणों में झुकते है तो कब्भी मैडम के


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## sahillovekiller

बहुत ही अच्छा चुटकुला पेश किया है आपने आवारा जी
और सच्चाई भी बयां कर दी बातो बातो में 








> *सोनिया गाँधी एक बार कालेज विजिट को पहुंची…
> 
> एक क्लास में उन्होंने स्टुडेंट्स से कहा…
> “किसी को कुछ पूछना है?”.
> 
> पप्पू ने कहा… मैडम मेरे 3 सवाल हैं…
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bharatiya

> बहुत ही अच्छा चुटकुला पेश किया है आपने आवारा जी
> और सच्चाई भी बयां कर दी बातो बातो में


सच्चाई इससे जुदा भी नहीं है मेरे दोस्त

----------


## Bharatiya

एक व्यंग : एक लघु व्यथा प्यासा कौआ….
Posted by जनोक्ति डेस्क on July 19, 2009 in व्यंग | 0 Comment

प्यास से व्याकुल कौए ने घडा देखा .घडे में पानी था तो ज़रूर
परन्तु पेंदे में , मुंह से बहुत नीचे था .प्यास बुझाने का कोई उपाय नहीं
सूझ रहा था .प्यास से हाल-बेहाल था .अचानक उसके मन में एक विचार
कौंधा .फिर क्या था ! पास पड़े कंकडों को एक-एक कर के घडे में डालना शुरू
किया.उसका यह सत्प्रयास रंग लाने लगा और घडे का जलस्तरधीरे-धीरे ऊपर आने
लगा.उसका यह परिश्रम सफल होने जा रहा था.वह सोच रहा था की अब वह अपनी
प्यास बुझा लेगा ….वह अपनी प्यास…
दूर कहीं केहुनी पर टिका,गांधी टोपी लगाए एक आदमी यह घटनाक्रम बड़े
ध्यान व मनोयोग से देख रहा था और कौए के श्रम पर मंद-मंद मुस्करा रहा
था.कौए ने जैसे ही जल पीने के लिए अपनी चोंच दुबाई की उस आदमी ने एक
पत्थर उठा कर चला दिया और कौए को भगा दिया .कौआ उड़ गया .तत्पश्चात वह
व्यक्ति बड़े आराम से पानी पीने लगा.लोग कहते हैं कि वह अपने क्षेत्र का
बाहुबली था.
उस व्यक्ति की यह विलक्षण प्रतिभा व अद्भुत कार्यशैली देख कर
आलाकमान महोदय अति प्रसन्न व प्रभावित हुए. उन्होंने उस व्यक्ति में अपने
राजनैतिक उतराधिकारी के गुण देखते हुए आगामी चुनाव का टिकट दे दिया .कहने
की आवश्यकता नहीं कि वह भारे मतों से विजयी भी हो गया .
और कौआ?
वह कौआ आज भी डाल पर बैठ कर कवी जी कि कविता गुनगुना रहा है :-
” एक आदमी /रोटी बेलता है
दूसरा सेंकता है /तीसरा रोटी से खेलता है
तीसरा वह कौन है ?
इस विषय पर आज संसद मौन है ”

इति श्री काक व्रत कथायाम द्वितीयोध्याय

----------


## Bharatiya

हर कोई जिसे देखो कांग्रेस के पीछे पड़ा है। आन्दोलन भ्रष्टाचार के लिए है; पर कांग्रेस का नाम नहीं लिया,आन्दोलन अव्यवस्थाओं के लिए है पर कांग्रेस का नाम नहीं लिया; काले धन को वापस लाने को चिल्ला रहे हैं पर कांग्रेस का नाम नहीं लिया, बड़े चालाक हैं ! बिना नाम लिए ही अभियुक्त को बेनकाब कर दिया।
कांग्रेस को इतना मूर्ख समझ कैसे लिया ? उसे नहीं पता कि भाषा में प्रयायवाची या इंगितार्थक शब्द भी होते हैं। जैसे; दशानन कहो या दशग्रीव कहो आशय रावण ही होता है वैसे ही भ्रष्ट कहो,भ्रष्टाचार कहो या भ्रष्टाचारी कहो मतलब (८०प्रतिशत) कांग्रेस ही होगा।
इतनी मेहनत से “उन्होंने” अपना एक मुकाम बनाया है। इस देश की सबसे बड़ी राजनीतिक पार्टी है। सबसे बड़ी ही नहीं;सबसे पुरानी भी, अंग्रेजों की बनायी पार्टी है। किस तरह से एक आम(बेचारा,जो स्वयं मूर्ख है) आदमी से लेकर अपने को महान बुद्धिमान समझने वाले को मूर्ख बना कर रखा जा सकता है, इसमें महारत ! केवल इसे ही हासिल है। गुलाम होते हुए भी ऐसा लगता ही नहीं कि हम गुलाम हैं।
कितने महान हैं “ये कांग्रेसी” अपने जनक (अंग्रेजों) से भी मीलों आगे निकल गए। उनके समय में एक विदेशी कम्पनी के देश लूटने से विद्रोह हो गया था, क्योंकि लोग समझ गए थे कि हम लुट रहे हैं। इनके समय में हजारों विदेशी कम्पनियां देश को लूट रही हैं मजाल है जो किसी की समझ में आ जाये। इन्होने देश के सामने उसे अपनी योग्यता से उपलब्धियों में शुमार करवा लिया।
इतनी कुशलता से अंग्रेज भी राज नहीं कर सके थे। एक और कुशलता जो इन्होने अंग्रेजों से सीखी थी फूट डालने की। उनका तो पता लग जाता है इसलिए उन पर लोग थूकते हैं। इनका तो देश की जनता को आपस में लड़वाने का तरीका इतना उन्नत है कि पिछले सवा सौ साल से कोई समझ ही नहीं पाया।

----------


## Bharatiya

और तुम इसे नंगा करने पर तुले हो…….. क्यों ?
इनके नंगा होने में जरा मुश्किल होगी…… महाराज, क्योंकि इन्होने कपड़ों पर कपड़ों की परतें अपने शारीर पर सिल रखी हैं। पहले तो उतरेंगी नहीं;अगर फाड़ कर उतार भी ली तो दूसरी परत आ जाएगी। कितनी परतें फाड़ोगे ? पिछले सवा सौ साल में न जाने कितनी परतें इन्होने ओढ़ी हुयी हैं। इन परतों के कारण ही आज तक कोई भी इन्हें समझ ही नहीं पाया।

ये अंग्रजों के पास जाते थे तो उनके जैसे कपड़ों की परत ऊपर कर लेते थे, देशभक्तों के पास जाते थे तो उनके जैसे हो जाते थे, ऐसे ही आजादी के बाद; जिसके कारण कश्मीर और नक्सलवाद, आतंकवाद,माओवाद जैसी कई समस्याएं बेशक पनपी, पर ये कुशलतापूर्वक उन्हें भी अपने हित के लिए ही साध लेते ;हैं कपड़े बदल कर।
इनकी महानता इसीसे पता चलती है कि आज अधिकांस राजनीतिक पार्टियां इन्हीं के नक्शेकदम पर चल कर पहले रोटी खाना सीखी; अब अपने कार्यकर्ताओं के साथ अय्याशी कर रहीं हैं।
इनकी चतुरता देखो कि देश के टुकड़े इन्होने करवाए; पर अब ये जनता को दूसरी पार्टियों से देश टूटने का डर दिखाने में कामयाब हो जाते हैं।
इसको कैसे नंगा करोगे…….. महाराज ? ये स्वयं सिद्ध हैं। अपने आप तो कई बार नंगे हो चुके हैं; पर किसी के नंगा करने पर ये किन्नरों की तरह अपना नंगापन दिखा देते हैं। इसलिए भी लोग इनसे बच कर रहते हैं। डरते भी हैं शर्म भी करते हैं। इनका क्या है ये न धर्म को मानते हैं न समाज-संस्कृति को,न सभ्यता-इतिहास को मानते हैं न देश को, इनके लिए देश से बड़ी इनकी पार्टी है इनके अन्नदाता हैं। ये सब इन्होने विदेशियों से ही सीखा है; । आज अगर ये नंगे हो गए तो इनके उन खानदानियों का क्या होगा जो अब नहीं हैं वो सब भी एक एक कर अपनी असलियत अपने आप उघाड़ते जायेंगे। कौन चाहेगा कि उनके पूर्वजों की गद्दारी जनता के सामने उजागर हो। और इनकी तथा इनके पूर्वजों की गद्दारी तो इतनी बड़ी है कि जब देश के लोगों को पता लगेगा तो कहीं उनपर …… न लगें। सारा इतिहास ही गड़बड़ा जायेगा ।

----------


## Bharatiya

एक चतुर नार,

करे शत-प्रहार,

मुँह फाड़-फाड़,

डँसे बार-बार ।

जन चीत्कार करे बार-बार,

मचे हाहाकार,

आह! अत्याचार ।

ये दण्डप्रहार के बहाने हजार,

ये लोकाचार का बलात्कार,

यहाँ भ्रष्टाचार! वहाँ भ्रष्टाचार!

अँधी सरकार! चहुँ अँधकार!
भारत बीमार, रोग दुर्निवार । 



जन अब हमार सुन ले पुकार,

पारदर्शिता की यह बयार

बहती हीं जाये, रुक्के न यार।

मंथन करें , कर लें विचार,

जनता की माँग जन-लोकपाल,

जन की तलवार जन-लोकपाल,

यह नव-संग्राम, भ्रष्ट संहार।

अन्ना, किरण और केजरीवाल,

समरांत तक मानें न हार।
कहो बार-बार, चीखो बार-बार

जन की गुहार जन-लोकपाल,

अंतिम सवाल अब आर-पार,

जन-लोकपाल या मृत्युद्वार,

मद्द में चिंघार, जन-लोकपाल।

जन-लोकपाल!  जन-लोकपाल!



– प्रकाश ‘पंकज’ 
http://www.janokti.com/art-literatur...%A8-%E0%A4%95/

----------


## zinda barood

एक ही भाषा मेरे देश की, वह केवल अंग्रेज़ी है। मेरे देश का नाम India, वह भी तो अंग्रेज़ी है।। क्यों न हो? हम मैकाले के, अंग्रेज़ों के हैं ग़ुलाम। तभी तो गर्व करें उस सब पर, दिखता जो अंग्रेज़ी है।। अंग्रेज़ी पहनावा अपना, निर्लज्जता भले ही हो। नारी के सब अंग... खुले हैं, वह नग्नता भले ही हो।। नारी का आभूषण लज्जा, है उतार फ़ैंका हमने। स्पष्ट हो जिससे हम पर केवल, चढ़ा भूत अंग्रेज़ी है।। नासापुट में छिद्र नहीं, ना ही कनों में बाली है। टॉप-जीन्ज़ दो वस्त्र देह पर, चाल अति मतवाली है।। परिणीता के मस्तक पर, बिन्दी अथवा सिंदूर नहीं है। भारतीय क्यों दीखे वह तो, Gal बनी अंग्रेज़ी है।। अंग्रेज़ी में नामपट्ट सब, एस डी. डी ए वी. बनते। आर्य सनातन धर्म पुरातन, उसका सब पानी भरते।। जिसमे पॉप-टॉप कल्चर है, और टॉपलैस अति सुंदर। शिक्षा नहीं न ही विद्या है, ऐजुकेशन अंग्रेज़ी है।। हिन्दी संस्कृत के शिक्षक भी, अंग्रेज़ी में नाम लिखें। नन्दकिशोर हो गये ऐन.के., कृष्ण लाल के.ऐल. दीखें।। अंग्रेज़ी में ही हस्ताक्षर कर, इनको सन्तोष मिले। देशी ना कोई इनको कह दे, ये तो अंग्रेज़ी हैं।। भारत में बस एक खेल है, क्रिकेट वह कहलाता है। उसका भी तो अंग्रेज़ी से, अंग्रेज़ों से नाता है।। इसके ज्वर से पीड़ित इन्डिया, का पूरा मानस अचेत। क्रिकेट के वह शब्द बोलता, जो निश्चित अंग्रेज़ी हैं।। अंग्रेज़ी से अंग्रेज़ों के गुरु नहीं, हम हो सकते हैं। उनका कुछ पायें ना पायें, अपना सब कुछ खो सकते हैं।। विश्वगुरु भारत है अपनी भाषा, अपनी संस्कृति से ही। जान समझ कर सत्य, बसी तो मन में अंग्रेज़ी है।। अच्छी कितनी हो अंग्रेज़ी या उर्दू, पर इनसे क्या आशा है। परकीयों के हाथों अपनी विगत पराजय, और पराभव की ये दोनों भाषा हैं।। भारत को वैभव सम्पन्न ये, नहीं बना सकती हैं कभी। राष्ट्रधर्म के लिये इसलिये, त्याज्य है जो अंग्रेज़ी है।। आओ आर्य समाज बनायें, यज्ञ नित्य हम करें पुनीत। सदाचार और स्वाभिमान का, क्षीर बने मथकर नवनीत।। पराधीनता और पराभव का विष, हवि में भस्म करें। और त्याग दें परकीयों की, भाषा जो अंग्रेज़ी है

----------


## brokenarrow

*:clap::clap::clap:आइये नजर डालते है श्रीमति सोनिया गाँधी की नौटंकी और फरेब पर..........*






# *हमे बहुत अच्छे से याद है की उस २२ जनवरी २००१ को सोनिया गाँधी ने प्रयाग के महाकुम्भ मेले में कैसे डुबकी लगाईं थी. और कैसे मीडिया के सामने यह बताने का प्रयास किया था की सोनिया गाँधी एक हिन्दू ही है. “हिन्दू” शब्द पर गौर करे की कैसे हिन्दुस्तान के लोगो को बताया गया था की सोनिया गाँधी एक हिन्दू धरम परायण स्त्री है और उनका कितना गहरा लगाव है हिन्दू कर्मकांडो से वैसे हम तो तब भी जानते थे की नौटंकी कर रही है परन्तु उस समय लोगो ने हमे येही ही बताया की तुम बिना मतलब से ही एक “बेचारी” स्त्री पर शक कर रहे हो. परन्तु सच्चाई सबके सामने है उस समय नेता प्रतिपक्ष होते हुए श्री मति सोनिया गाँधी जी प्रयाग जा कर कुम्भ नहा कर आगे परन्तु २०० कि.मी. दूर पिछले साल हरिद्वार नहीं जा पाई. सत्ता पाने के लिए नौटंकी कर ली गई और जब अब करली गई तो कौन गंगा और किसका कुम्भ.*
*# दूसरा नेता प्रतिपक्ष होते समय सोनिया गाँधी जी (मतलब अटल जी कि सरकार के समय) कि जो भावभंगिमाए थी उन पर जरा गौर करे जैसे हाथ में मोटी लाल डोरी, बड़ा सा लम्बा भगवा तिलक, सर पर हर समय पल्लू, और सफ़ेद साड़ी. आज अखंड अहंकार कि प्रतिमूर्ति श्री मति सोनिया गाँधी जी कि यह सभी भावभंगिमाए गायब है. मतलब सध गया १०० करोड़ हिन्दुओ को उल्लू बना दिया अब जो है सो है. वैसे भी हिंदुस्तान कि हिन्दुओ को राजपरिवार – षड्यंत्र टाइप कि पिक्चरे देखने का बड़ा शोंक सो सोनिया जी का रहस्यमय चरित्र बड़ा भा रहा था. वैसे भी हिन्दुओ में एक बड़ी अनोखी बात है कि जो हिन्दू नहीं है वो यदि हिन्दुओ कि तारीफ कर दे या उनके कर्मकांडो को दोहरा दे तो बस वो इनके लिए साक्षात् भगवान् मान लेते है. मैं अभी एक एसे ही देश में था जहाँ पर वहां के वासी हाथ जो कर ही अभिवादन करते है. तो मेरा साथी बड़े गर्व से उनको कहेता है कि अरे हम हिन्दुस्तानियो ने इसको करना छोड़ दिया आप अब तक इसको कर रहे है. दूसरा वाकया एक देश के राष्ट्राध्यक्ष के सम्मान में समारोह का है, उसके मंच पर आने से पहेले हमारे ही देश के ५-६ वक्ताओ ने उसी के देश कि भाषा में कभी अभिवादन किया कभी थैंक्यू किया और कभी कभी कुछ चिर परचित उस देश के वाकये दोहराहे. वो राष्ट्राध्यक्ष बस मंद मंद मुस्कराता रहा परन्तु जब अपना उसका बोलने का नंबर आया तो उसने अपनी ही भाषा को महत्व देकर अभिवादन किया. उन फुर फुर हिन्दुस्तानियो के मुहं देखने लायक थे मानो काटो तो खून नहीं. खैर इस बात से तो स्वामी विवेकानंद जी भी दो चार हुए थे, एक बार वो ही एक नौटंकी टाइप आदमी विवेकानंद जी के पास भगा भगा आया कि स्वामी जी यह गीता जो हिन्दुओ का धार्मिक ग्रन्थ है बड़ा ही अच्छा है इसमें तो ज्ञान कि बड़ी बड़ी बांते लिखी है. स्वामी जी ने एक दम पलट कर कहा “क्यूँ किसी विदेशी ने इसकी तरफी करदी ?” उस नौटंकीबाज हिन्दू का चेहरा एक दम तमतमा गया और बोला हाँ कल एक समाहरोह में जाने का अवसार मिला वहा पर एक अंग्रेज गीता के बारे में बहुत अच्छी अच्छी बांते कर रहा था. स्वामी जी बोले तुम लोगो कि यही समस्या है कि जब हिन्दू हिन्दू कि बात करता है तो वो कट्टर और आतंकवादी हो गया परन्तु अंग्रेज जब उन्ही बांतो को अच्छा कहेता है तो फिर आप खींस निपोरते फिरते हो. तो मित्रो इन वाक्यों का जिक्र इसलिए किया है कि हम हिन्दू तो इसी बात से संतुष्ट है कि हमारे ऊपर इटली से आई एक गैर हिन्दू अब हिन्दू बनकर हमारे ऊपर राज कर रही है और परमवीर, माहवीर,भगवान् शिव के साक्षात अवतार परम आदरनिये गुरु श्री गोबिंद सिंह जी के वंशज वर्तमान प्रधानमंत्री भी एक बहुत बड़ी शोर्य और सच्चाई कि परम्परा पर बट्टा लगा रहे है. उनको कोई हक़ नहीं अपने निज स्वार्थ के लिए देश के एक पूरी गौरवशाली कौम को इस निर्लज व्यवहार से कलंकित होने दे*[/QUOTE]


*bravo man mind blowing*

----------


## aawara

*मै कुछ तथ्य पेश कर रहा हूँ और आप लोग भी सोचिये कि क्या सोनिया गाँधी सच में हिन्दुओ से नफरत करती है ?

1 – सोनिया जी ने विसेंट जार्ज को अपना निजी सचिव बनाया है जो ईसाई है ..विसेंट जार्ज के पास 1500 करोड़ कि संपत्ति है 2001 में सीबीआई ने उनके खिलाफ आय से अधिक संपत्ति रखने का मामला दर्ज किया उस वक्त सीबीआई ने विसेंट के 14 बैंक खातो को सील करते हुए कड़ी करवाई करने के संकेत दिए थे फिर सोनिया के इशारे पर मामले को दबा दिया गया .. मैंने सीबीआई को विसेंट जार्ज के मामले में 4 मेल किया था जिसमे सिर्फ एक का जबाब आया कि जार्ज के पास अमेरिका और दुसरे देशो से ए पैसे के स्रोत का पता लगाने के लिए अनुरोध पत्र भेज दिया गया है .. वह रे सीबीआई १० साल तक सिर्फ अनुरोध पत्र टाइप करने में लगा दिए !!!

2 – सोनिया ने अहमद पटेल को अपना राजनैतिक सचिव बनाया है जो मुस्लमान है और कट्टर सोच वाले मुस्लमान है ..

3 – सोनिया ने मनमोहन सिंह कि मर्जी के खिलाफ पीजे थोमस को cvc बनाया जो ईसाई है ..और सिर्फ सोनिया की पसंद से cvc बने .जिसके लिए भारतीय इतिहास में पहली बार किसी प्रधानमंत्री को माफ़ी मागनी पड़ी ..

4 – सोनिया जी ने अपनी एकमात्र पुत्री प्रियंका गाँधी की शादी एक ईसाई राबर्ट बढेरा से की ..

5 – अजित जोगी को छातिसगड़ का मुख्यमंत्री सिर्फ उनके ईसाई होने के कारण बनाया गया जबकि उस वक़्त कई कांग्रेसी नेता दबी जबान से इसका विरोध कर रहे थे .. अजित जोगी इतने काबिल मुख्यमंत्री साबित हुए की छातिसगड़ में कांग्रेस का नामोनिशान मिटा दिया ..

अजित जोगी पर दिसम्बर 2003 से बिधायको को खरीदने का केस सीबीआई ने केस दर्ज किया है . सीबीआई ने पैसे के स्रोत को भी ढूड लिया तथा टेलीफोन पर अजित जोगी की आवाज की फोरेंसिक लैब ने प्रमडित किया इतने सुबूतो के बावजूद सीबीआई ने आजतक सोनिया के इशारे पर चार्जशीट फाइल नहीं किया ..

6 – जस्टिस ……. [मै नाम नहीं लिखूंगा क्योकि ये शायद न्यायपालिका का अपमान होगा ] को 3 जजों की बरिस्टता को दरकिनार करके सुप्रीम कोर्ट का चीफ जस्टिस बनाया गया जो की एक परिवर्तित ईसाई थे …

7 – राजशेखर रेड्डी को आँध्रप्रदेश का मुख्यमंत्री बनने में उनका ईसाई होना और आँध्रप्रदेश में ईसाइयत को फ़ैलाने में उनका योगदान ही काम आया मैडम सोनिया ने उनको भी तमाम नेताओ को दरकिनार करने मुख्यमंत्री बना दिया ..

8 – मधु कोड़ा भी निर्दल होते हुए अपने ईसाई होने के कारण कांग्रेस के समर्थन से झारखण्ड के मुख्यमंत्री बने …

9 – अभी केरल विधान सभा के चुनाव में कांग्रेस ने 92 % टिकट ईसाई और मुस्लिमो को दिया है

10 – जिस कांग्रेस में सोनिया की मर्जी के बिना कोई पे …….ब तक नहीं कर सकता वही दिग्विजय सिंह किसके इशारे पर 10 सालो से हिन्दू बिरोधी बयानबाजी करते है ये हम सब अछि तरह जानते है*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *मै कुछ तथ्य पेश कर रहा हूँ और आप लोग भी सोचिये कि क्या सोनिया गाँधी सच में हिन्दुओ से नफरत करती है ?
> 
> 1 – सोनिया जी ने विसेंट जार्ज को अपना निजी सचिव बनाया है जो ईसाई है ..विसेंट जार्ज के पास 15,...
> 10 – जिस कांग्रेस में सोनिया की मर्जी के बिना कोई पे …….ब तक नहीं कर सकता वही दिग्विजय सिंह किसके इशारे पर 10 सालो से हिन्दू बिरोधी बयानबाजी करते है ये हम सब अछि तरह जानते है*


* बिलकुल स्पष्ट है आवारा जी! हिन्दुओं की समझ में बात आती नहीं! मुसलमान और इसाईओं के वोट पक्के बने ही हुए हैं! और क्या चाहिए!

भाजपा ने हिन्दुओं पर चाल खेली, आज किनारा नहीं मिल रहा बेचारों को! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक दम सही कह रहे हो! एक एक शब्द सत्य है!

एक और बात आजकल हिन्दुओं में फैशन आ गया है! जितनी अपने देश और धर्म की कमियां बताओगे उतने ही बड़े आलोचक और विद्वान का तमगा मिल जायेगा!* 


> *:clap::clap::clap:आइये नजर डालते है श्रीमति सोनिया गाँधी की नौटंकी और फरेब पर..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # *हमे बहुत अच्छे से याद है की उस २२ जनवरी २००१ को सोनिया गाँधी ने प्रयाग के महाकुम्भ मेले में कैसे डुबकी लगाईं थी. और कैसे मीडिया के सामने यह बताने .कर्मकांडो से वैसे हम तो तब भी जानते थे की नौटंकी कर रही है परन्तु उस समय लोगो ने हमे येही ही बताया की तुम बिना मतलब से ही एक “बेचारी” स्त्री पर शक कर रहे हो. परन्तु सच्चाई..क्षात अवतार परम आदरनिये गुरु श्री गोबिंद सिंह जी के वंशज वर्तमान प्रधानमंत्री भी एक बहुत बड़ी शोर्य और सच्चाई कि परम्परा पर बट्टा लगा रहे है. उनको कोई हक़ नहीं अपने निज स्वार्थ के लिए देश के एक पूरी गौरवशाली कौम को इस निर्लज व्यवहार से कलंकित होने दे*


 
*bravo man mind blowing*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Golden Goose

यह सब ढोंगी हैं और आज देश की वाट लगा दिए हैं यह सब...इनकी तो...

----------


## brokenarrow

[*COLOR="red"]**और भी kai sach janiye नेहरु और गाँधी परिवार के......



१. नेरुु ने गांधीजी से जिद की थी के  '' बापू प्रधानमंती तो मई ही बनुगा ''...और इस तरह से सरदार पटेल जैसे  मुत्सदी और राजनीतिग्य आदमी को दरकिनार कर लिया गया.....





२. भारत को आजादी मिलते ही इस मुर्ख ने १९५० तक अपने देश की सैन्य कमान इंग्लैंड के हाथो में सौप के राखी थी.





३ इस मुर्ख  को यह भी नहीं मालुम था की जिस तर्ज पर देश आजाद हुआ है ..उसी तर्ज पर  देश के ऊपर देश के ऊपर आक्रमण भी हो सकता है.....और इसी के चलते  इसने सैन्य shakti को नजर अंदाज़ किया और नतीजा १९४७ में कश्मीर में कबैलियो का हमला १९६२ पाकिस्तान और १९६५ में चीन द्वारा हमला...



.

४. चीन के साथ लड़ते समय  हमरे जवानो के पास रक्षा हेलमेट , jute , ठण्ड में पहने के लिए जाकेट, गोला बारूद  या कोई भी अत्याधुनिक  हथियार नहीं था..........और सबसे दुखद बात यह है की  कश्मीर में  हमारे जवानो के पास लड़ने के लिए पुराने ज़माने की अंग्रेजो वाली  घोडा चाप बंदूके थी......जो हिमालयकी -५ डिग्री तापमान में जम गयी और एन मोके पे उसमे से एक भी  गोली  नहीं निकल पायी ..और इस मोके का फायदा उठाकर  चीन के सैन्य ने  एक एक जवान को चुन चुन के मारा और  इसमें हमरे जान माल की बहुत उची किमात चुकानी पड़ी......और भारत में कश्मीर का बहुत बड़ा हिस्सा चीन के हाथो में चला गया....





५. और एक मजे के बात है........इस को ''  shanti '' बहुत प्रिये थी....और आये दिन वोह विश्व में  शांतिदूत बनने के स्वप्न भी देखा करता था...और  जब चीन ने भारत पर आक्रमण किया तब  ये  '' shanti ( दूत ) अफ्रीका के दौरे पर थे और दुसरे की समस्या ये सुल्जा रहे थे....apane ghar में aag लगी थी और ये चले पडोसी ओ का  maamla निपटने....



.

६. इस मुर्ख ने समाजवाद का मॉडल अपनाया था और इसका मानना था की सर्कार कभी मुनाफा नहीं कमा सकती इस लिए उसने सभी रास्ट्रीय उद्योगों को  बाबुशाही के हवाले कर दिया था ..और .नतीजा हम आज भी भुगत रहे है......जो सरकारी कंपनी बाबु लोगो के चलते घटा करती है ..वाही कम्पनी या निजी बनाने के बाद  जबरदस्त मुनाफा कमाती है.....नतीजा आपको माल्लुम  है.....तात्पर्य यह है की उसकी मूर्खो भरी नीतियों के कारन एक नया अध्याय पैदा हुआ लैसंस  राज का...जिसमे निजी कंपनी ओ को उसने कसके लगाम लगा लगी थी और उसने देश क वाही १० वि सदी में धकेल दिया था...सीमेंट , लोहा और अन्य  उप्यौगी वास्तु ओ में भी इस मुर्ख ने ''कोटा  सिस्टम '' दाल के रखा था जिसका नतीजा था काला बाजारी और ब्रस्ताचार........



7.और एक गलती सुनिए.....अंग्रेज बड़े होसियार थे....और दूरदर्शी   भी...उन्होंने अपने कर्नल मेक्मेहून को चीन भेजा चीन से  युद्ध करने के लिए.....और चीन का एक बड़ा प्रदेश जो के तिबेट के नाम से जाना जाता है...वोह जित लिया....और बदले में चीन से लिखवा लिया की तिबेट भारत की कस्तोद्य में रहेगा.......ताकि तिबेट भारत और चीन के बिच में बफर जों का काम करेगा और चीन कभी भी भारत के ऊपर आक्रमण करने की कोशिश नहीं करेगा.........और वोह लाइन आज भी मेक्मेहून लाइन के नाम से जानी जाती है....पर इस मूर्खो के सरदार ने वोह भी  हिंदी -चीनी भाई भाई के नाते चीन के हवाले कर दिया............और नतीजा हम आज भी भुगत रहे है और काल  भी भुगतेंगे,,,,,,,





aage अभी और भी है इस '' बालको के priya chaha नेहरु के कारनामे........*[/COLOR]

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*चुनाव के दौरान में सैकड़ो लोगों से पूछा गया - देश का अगला प्रधानमंत्री किसे बनाना चाहिए? जितना जवाब आए उनमे एक नाम राहुल गाँधी भी था। मगर राहुल प्रधानमंत्री क्यों? जवाब सिर्फ एक- "राहुल युवा हें"। तो क्या सिर्फ युवा होना हीं प्रधानमंत्री बनने का मापदंड है? ये कुरफाती दिल मुझसे हीं पूछ बैठा, युवा तो मैं भी हूँ, तो क्या मैं भी प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता हूँ ?? आज के मौजूदा दौर में और देश के एक बहुत बड़े "बुद्धिजीवी" तबके के हिसाब से देखा जाए तो कभी भी नहीं ......................क्यों की मैं गाँधी नहीं हूँ | और फ़िर हमे यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि प्रजात्रन्तिक देश होने के बाद भी हमारे देश में एक राजशाही का ही बोलबाला है जहाँ राजा का बेटा ही राजा बनता है और प्रजा हमेशा प्रजा रहेती है |*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हा हा एकदम सही कहा! नाम चारे के घिसे पिटे से लोकतंत्र में चल राजतन्त्र ही रहा है! गरीब आज भी भूखे पेट ही सोता है और ताउम्र सोयेगा!* 


> *चुनाव के दौरान में सैकड़ो लोगों से पूछा गया - देश का अगला प्रधानमंत्री किसे बनाना चाहिए? जितना जवाब आए उनमे एक नाम राहुल गाँधी भी था। मगर राहुल प्रधानमंत्री क्यों? जवाब सिर्फ एक- "राहुल युवा हें"। तो क्या सिर्फ युवा होना हीं प्रधानमंत्री बनने का मापदंड है? ये कुरफाती दिल मुझसे हीं पूछ बैठा, युवा तो मैं भी हूँ, तो क्या मैं भी प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता हूँ ?? आज के मौजूदा दौर..हिए कि प्रजात्रन्तिक देश होने के बाद भी हमारे देश में एक राजशाही का ही बोलबाला है जहाँ राजा का बेटा ही राजा बनता है और प्रजा हमेशा प्रजा रहेती है |*


* राहुल जैसे डम्ब, मुर्ख, चु**या को देश का प्रधानमंत्री का प्रत्याशी होने की बात कहने वालों को शर्म आनी चाहिए! जिस आदमी को कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं, बोलने का नहीं पता, समस्याओं का नहीं पता! दलित के घर रोटी खाने से प्रधानमंत्री बनना नहीं आ जाता! 

वैसे सोनिया राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री कभी नहीं बनवाएगी! उसे पता है सरदार प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से दस साल से सिख समुदाय चुप बैठा हुआ है! अन्यथा चोरासी के दंगों से ही नाक में दम रहता कांग्रेस के! अब सरदारों के आगे सरदार ही किया हुआ है!*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

[B]"सरदार प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से दस साल से सिख समुदाय चुप बैठा हुआ है! अन्यथा चोरासी के दंगों से ही नाक में दम रहता कांग्रेस के! अब सरदारों के आगे सरदार ही किया हुआ है"! [/


*BHARAT भाई आपने यह बात तो सोलह आने सच कही "मुझे तो यह भी लगता है की १९८४ मे हुए सिख विरोधी दंगे भी कांग्रेस द्वारा ही कराए गए थे "

अभी जल्द ही मुझे ज्ञात हुआ है की मुख्य रूप से इंदिरा गांधी के शासनकाल पर केंद्रित कांग्रेस के इतिहास की किताब में सिख विरोधी दंगों के लिए खुलकर गुनाह कबूले गए हैं और यहां तक मान लिया गया है कि इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या के बाद सिखों पर हुए हमलों की अगुवाई आम तौर पर स्थानीय कांग्रेसी नेताओं ने की थी.. 

कांग्रेस के 125 साल पूरे होने पर प्रकाशित हो रही किताब " सेंटेनेरी हिस्ट्री आफ द इंडियन नेशनल कांग्रेस" शीर्षक से पांचवे खंड में सिख विरोधी दंगों पर कम से कम दो अध्यायों में विस्तार से जिक्र है। पंजाब संकट पर केंद्रित एक अध्याय में तो साफ तौर से सिख विरोधी दंगों के लिए कांग्रेस के नेताओं जैसे एचकेएल भगत, सज्जन कुमार, जगदीश टाइटलर और धर्मदास शास्त्री के नाम भी गिना दिए गए हैं। 

पंजाब क्राइसेस नाम से एक अध्याय में भगत, सज्जन, टाइटलर, शास्त्री के नाम का उल्लेख सिख विरोधी भावनाएं भडकाने के संदिग्धों के रूप में स्पष्ट रूप से दर्ज किया गया है।  31 अक्टूबर1984 को इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या के बाद सिखों के विरूद्ध गुस्सा और उसके नतीजतन हुई हिंसा को समझा जा सकता है लेकिन ठीक राष्ट्रीय राजधानी में सिखों के प्रतिष्ठानों और सिख बहुल बस्तियों में हुए सुनियोजित हमलों से हर कोई हैरान रह गया..तत्कालीन सूचना और प्रसारण मंत्री एच के एल भगत और सज्जन कुमान, जगदीश टाइटलर और धर्मदास शास्त्री जैसे अन्य नेता सिख विरोधी भावनाएं भडकाने के संदिग्ध थे जिसकी वजह से निर्दोष सिखों की हत्याएं हुई। उनकी महिलाओं के साथ बलात्कार हुए. और उनकी सपंत्ति को लूटा और फूंका गया....
*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*जब भी दंगो की बात आती हैं तब उछालता है एक ही नाम नरेन्द्र मोदी और गुजरात..ना जाने कितने नाम नरेन्द्र मोदी को दिए गए इस दंगे के बाद..मगर कभी किसी ने यह नही सोचा की क्या इस देश मे सिर्फ और सिर्फ गुजरात मे ही दंगा फसाद हुआ था या फिर कही और भी ऐसी घटनाये हुई थी ...? क्या कांग्रेस के शासन मे कभी कोई दंगा नही हुआ ??
जहा भी कांग्रेस की सत्ता है जब भी वाह कोई दंगा होता कांग्रेस उसे दवा देती है ...यही हो रहा है इस देश मे.. आप खुद ही देख लो..की किस तरह कांग्रेस हम लोगो की आँखों मे धुल जोंक रही है..और खुद के शासन मे हुए दंगो के बारे मे कभी कोई जिक्र नही किया....
दोस्तों यह है कांग्रेस के शासन मे हुए कुछ दंगो की लिस्ट.....

साल--------जगह --------मारे गए लोग---------सत्ता मे---------मुख्यमंत्री 

१९४७ ------बंगाल---------५००० --------------कांग्रेस-----------प्रफुल चंद्र घोस 

१९६४-----जमशेदपुर-------२०००---------------कांग्रेस-----------के. बी . सहाए 

१९६७----------रांची-----------२००----------------कांग्रेस------------

१९६९----आहमदाबाद--------५१२---------------कांग्रेस------------हित्तेंद्र देसाई

१९७०-----भिबंदी ---------७०----------------कांग्रेस-----------बसंतराव नाइक

१९७१----जमशेदपुर--------१२५----------------कांग्रेस------------राम सुन्दर दस 

१९८०----मोरादाबाद-------२०००----------------कांग्रेस-----------विश्वनाथ प्रताप सिंह 

१९८४----भिबंदी--------१४६-----------------कांग्रेस------------बसंतदादा पाटिल 

१९८३-----आसाम-------२०००---------------कांग्रेस------------हित्तेस्वर सेकिया 

१९८४-----दिल्ही--------२७३३----------------कांग्रेस-----------राष्ट्रपति शासन 

१९८५----आहमदाबाद-----३००-----------------कांग्रेस-----------माधवसिंह सोलंकी 

१९८६ ----आहमदाबाद----५९------------------कांग्रेस-----------अमरसिंह सोलंकी 

१९८७-----मेरठ--------८१--------------------कांग्रेस----------बीरबहादूर सिंह


अब आप ही कहो अगर नरेन्द्र मोदी नर पिचाश है तो कांग्रेस की सरकार को हम लोग क्या कहे...अगर मोदी के हाँथ खून से रंगे है तो फिर यह लिस्ट देख के आप क्या कहोगे..कांग्रेस के हाथ ही नही बल्कि पूरी कांग्रेस की खून से रंगी हुई है... खुद खून से नहाई हुई है और गुजरात दंगो की बाते करती है..क्युकी कांग्रेस को गुजरात मे सत्ता चाहिए और अगर सत्ता और कांग्रेस के बिच कोई आ रहा है तो वो है नरेन्द्र मोदी...इसलिए चाहे कोई भी तरीका को नरेन्द्र मोदी को फसाओ...और गुजरात मे सत्ता हासिल करो शायद यही मंत्र है कांग्रेस का...इस लिस्ट को देखकर तो यही लगता है की जहा ५००० और २००० लोगो की मौत हुई उस पर भी ऐसी कड़ी कार्यवाही नही हुई थी जैसी गुजरात दंगो मे हो रही है...तो फिर इसे क्या कहा जाए...”न्याय प्रिये” कांग्रेस या “सत्ता प्रिये” कांग्रेस...
लिस्ट मे सभी तेरह जगह(१३) कांग्रेस का ही नाम दिखेगा.. क्यूंकि हो सकता है की नरेन्द्र मोदी के हाथ खून से सने हो...मगर कांग्रेस तो कब की खून से नहा रही है...
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों ...........
अगर आप सब को विरोध करना ही है तो
एक बात का विरोध पुरजोर करें
यदि आप अपने आप को भारत का नागरिक मानते है तो ये आप सब की गलत्फहिमी है
क्यू की सत्ता हस्तान्तरण के समझोते के तहत हर भारतवासी इंग्लेंड की संतान है .........
और ये समझोता १९९९ तक का था
लेकिन कुछ नेताओ ने इस समझोते को और आगे तक यानि २०१४ तक के बढ़ा दिया गया है
इसलिए विरोध करो तो अब इस बात का करो कम से कम भारत की नागरिकता तो लो*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *दोस्तों ...........
> अगर आप सब को विरोध करना ही है तो
> एक बात का विरोध पुरजोर करें
> यदि आप अपने आप को भारत का नागरिक मानते है तो ये आप सब की गलत्फहिमी है
> क्यू की सत्ता हस्तान्तरण के समझोते के तहत हर भारतवासी इंग्लेंड की संतान है .........
> और ये समझोता १९९९ तक का था
> लेकिन कुछ नेताओ ने इस समझोते को और आगे तक यानि २०१४ तक के बढ़ा दिया गया है
> इसलिए विरोध करो तो अब इस बात का करो कम से कम भारत की नागरिकता तो लो*



*आप सही कह रहे दोस्त लेकिन सत्ता हस्तान्तरण का समझोता भी कांग्रेस द्वारा किया गया था // हम भारतीय आज आज़ाद होते हुए भी गुलाम है तो सिर्फ कांग्रेस के कारण ... यह सब किया धरा इन्ही लोगो का है....///*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *आप सही कह रहे दोस्त लेकिन सत्ता हस्तान्तरण का समझोता भी कांग्रेस द्वारा किया गया था // हम भारतीय आज आज़ाद होते हुए भी गुलाम है तो सिर्फ कांग्रेस के कारण ... यह सब किया धरा इन्ही लोगो का है....///*


*दोस्त अब बस कुछ दिनों का इंतजार और इनकी इसी हालत होनी है
जिसकी आप कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते
अब वो चाहे कांग्रेस पार्टी का हो या बीजेपी का या फिर किसी और पार्टी का
एक छात्र राज अब जल्द ही कायम होने वाला है*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *दोस्त अब बस कुछ दिनों का इंतजार और इनकी इसी हालत होनी है
> जिसकी आप कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते*


* 
काश आपकी यह बात सही साबित हो जाए ... ऐसा होगा तभी हम लोगो को सही मायने मे जाकर भारतीये होने पर गर्व होगा //*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये सब तो जग-जाहिर बातें हैं बंधू! इंदिरा सिखों की विरोधी थी! सिख ने जब उसे मार दिया तो उसके चमचों ने अपना गुस्सा निकालने के लिए देश की जनता को उकसा दिया और सिख कोम को नुक्सान पहुँचाया! पर सलाम है इस कौम को जो इतनी जल्दी उठ खड़ी हुई है ! सब कुछ लगभग ख़तम हो जाने के बाद जिस तरह से इन लोगों ने अपना और अपने प्रदेश -देश का विकास में योगदान दिया, वो कमाल है!  इस देश की सबसे बहादुर कौम मानता हूँ मैं सिख समुदाय को! अगर सिख प्रधानमन्त्री न बनता तो ये मुद्दा कोंग्रेस का पीछा ही नहीं छोड़ता! अब सरदारों से माफ़ी सरदार ही मांग रहा है! घोर कलयुग!*


> [B]"सरदार प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से दस साल से सिख समुदाय चुप बैठा हुआ है! अन्यथा चोरासी के दंगों से ही नाक में दम रहता कांग्रेस के! अब सरदारों के आगे सरदार ही किया हुआ है"! [/
> 
> 
> *[COLOR="green"]BHARAT भाई आपने यह बात तो सोलह आने सच कही "मुझे तो यह भी लगता है की १९८४ मे हुए सिख विरोधी दंगे भी कांग्रेस द्वारा ही कराए गए थे "
> 
> अभी जल्द ही मुझे ज्ञात हुआ है की मुख्य रूप से इंदिरा गांधी के शासनकाल पर केंद्रित कांग्रेस के इतिहास की किताब में सिख विरोधी दंगों के लिए खुलकर गुनाह कबूले गए हैं और यहां तक मान लिया गया है कि इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या के बाद सिखों पर हुए हमलों की अगुवाई आम तौर पर स्थानीय कांग्रेसी नेताओं ने की थी.. 
> 
> कांग्रेस के 125 साल पूरे होने पर प्रकाशित हो रही किताब " सेंटेनेरी हिस्ट्री आफ द इंडियन नेशनल कां...नकी सपंत्ति को लूटा और फूंका गया....
> *

----------


## devvrat

*इस लिंक पर जाकर देख सकते है एक मित्र के द्वारा एकत्रित सामग्री जो इसी गांधी-नेहरू परिवार से सम्बंधित है|* 
http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=...&eo=d39f48dd4b

----------


## rajkumar09

> *भारतीय सिविल सेवा के  एम ओ मथाई जिन्होंने  प्रधानमंत्री जवाहरलाल नेहरू के निजी सचिव के रूप में  भी कार्य किया.  मथाई जी ने एक पुस्तक “Reminiscences of the Nehru Age”(ISBN-13: 9780706906219) 'लिखी !  
> किताब से पता चलता है कि वहाँ जवाहर लाल नेहरू और माउंटबेटन एडविना  (भारत, लुईस माउंटबेटन को अंतिम वायसराय की पत्नी) के बीच गहन प्रेम प्रसंग था..
> 
>  ये प्रेम सम्बंद इंदिरा गांधी के लिए महान शर्मिंदगी का एक स्रोत था! इंदिरा गाँधी अपने पिता जवाहर लाल नेहरु को इस सम्बंद के बारे में समझाने हेतु मोलाना अबुलhttp://ritemail.blogspot.com/2011/07/guess-who.html कलाम आज़ाद कि मदद लिया करती थी!*


 
http://ritemail.blogspot.com/2011/07/guess-who.html
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VDTo2jXxRl...o+Main+001.jpg

----------


## rajkumar09

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VDTo2jXxRl...o+Main+001.jpg

----------


## rajkumar09

मेरी तरफ से फुल फोटो

----------


## rajkumar09



----------


## rajkumar09



----------


## SUNIL1107

:Tiranga: आधुनिक भारत के निर्माता  :Tiranga:

----------


## anushka



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अनुष्का जी, ऊपर वाली प्रविष्टि के आखरी के दो चित्र में क्या लिखा हुआ है! संभव हो तो बड़ा करके दुबारा डालें चित्र!*

----------


## Teach Guru

मेरा भी ये हि सवाल है मित्र...........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*वैसे मेरे ख्याल से आखरी वाले चित्र में इस परिवार का सर्कल दिखाया गया है! कैसे धर्म और नाम बदलता बदलता ये परिवार राजपरिवार जैसा बन गया! दोगले बीज हैं इनमें!*

----------


## anushka

> *वैसे मेरे ख्याल से आखरी वाले चित्र में इस परिवार का सर्कल दिखाया गया है! कैसे धर्म और नाम बदलता बदलता ये परिवार राजपरिवार जैसा बन गया! दोगले बीज हैं इनमें!*

----------


## anushka

*The following are some of the Government Schemes and Projects that have been named after the Nehru-****hi family.*

*Central Government Schemes*

1. Rajiv ****hi Grameen Vidyutikaran Yojana, Ministry of Power – A scheme “Rajiv ****hi Grameen Vidyutikaran Yojana” for Rural Electricity Infrastructure and Household Electrification was launched for the attainment of the National Common Minimum Programme of providing access to electricity to all Rural Household by 2009. Rural Electrification Corporation (REC) is the nodal agency for the scheme. Rajiv ****hi Grameen Vidyutikaran Yojana to be continued during the Eleventh Plan period with a capital subsidy of Rs. 28000 Crore; allocation of Rs 5500 crore for FY09.

2. Rajiv ****hi National Drinking Water Mission (RGNDWM), Ministry of Rural Development, Annual allocation plan 2007-08 was Rs.6,400 crore and Annual allocation plan 2008-09 is Rs.7,300 crore.

3. Rajiv ****hi National Crèche Scheme for the Children of Working Mothers, Department of Women & Child Development, Ministry of HRD, New Delhi,

Budgetary allocation 2008-09 – 91.88 crore.

Budgetary allocation 2009-10 – 91.52 crore
4. Rajiv ****hi Udyami Mitra Yojana for benefit of NE entrepreneurs, Ministry of Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises, Government of India,
Budgetary allocation 2008-9 – Rs. 2.70 crore
Budgetary allocation 2009-10 – Rs.1.12 crore
5. Indira Awas Yojana, Ministry of Rural Areas and Environment – IAY is a CSS funded on cost-sharing basis between the Centre and the States in the ratio of 75:25. In the case of UTs, the entire funds are provided by Centre. The target groups for housing under IAY are households below poverty line living in rural areas, particularly those belonging to SC/ST and freed bonded labourers.
Budgetary allocation 2008-09 – Rs. 7919.00 crores
Budgetary allocation  2009-10 – Rs.7914.70 crores
6. Indira ****hi National Old Age Pension Scheme – objective to provide social security to workers in the unorganized sector in a phased manner. Budgetary allocation in 2008-09 is Rs. 3,443 crore
7. Jawaharlal Nehru Urban Renewal Mission, Ministry of Urban Development,
Govt. of India – 7 years time frame, 50,000 cr.
Budgetary allocation for 2008 – 9 – 10447.98 crore
Budgetary allocation for 2009-10 – 10713.84 crore
8. Jawaharlal Nehru Rojgar Yojna – Ministry of Labour and Employment – A Self- employment programme for urban poor
9. Rajiv ****hi Shramik Kalyan Yojna, Employees’ State Insurance Corporation
10. Indira ****hi Canal Project, Funded by World Bank
11. Rajiv ****hi Shilpi Swasthya Bima Yojana, Union Ministry of Textiles, in
association with ICICI Lombard General Insurance Company Limited
12. Indira Vikas Patra

----------


## anushka

*State Government Schemes*

1. Rajiv ****hi Rehabilitation Package for Tsunami Affected Areas, Govt. of Tamil Nadu, Budgetary Allocation Rs.2347.19 crores
2. Rajiv ****hi Social Security Scheme for poor people, Department of Revenue and Disaster Management, Govt. of Puducherry
3. Rajiv Ratna Awas Yojna – Congress party president and United Progressive Alliance (UPA) Chairperson Sonia ****hi had announced that the Centre would give a package of Rs.1,500-crore for providing housing facilities to the poorer sections in Delhi, thus announcing the scheme.
4. Rajiv ****hi Prathamik Shiksha Mission , Raigarh
5. Rajiv ****hi Shiksha Mission, Madhya Pradesh
6. Rajiv ****hi Mission on Food Security , Madhya Pradesh
7. Rajiv ****hi Mission on Community Health, Madhya Pradesh
8. Rajiv ****hi Rural Housing Corporation Limited is a Government Company established by the Government of Karnataka to cater to the housing needs of the Economically and Socially weaker sections of the society.  Registered in April 2000, its authorised Capital is Rs.10 crores with Rs.3 crore  paid up.
9. Rajiv ****hi Tourism Development Mission, Rajasthan
10. Rajiv ****hi Computer Literacy Programme, Assam
11. Rajiv ****hi Swavlamban Rojgar Yojana, Govt. of NCT of Delhi
12. Rajiv ****hi Mobile Aids Counseling and Testing Services, Rajiv ****hi Foundation
13. Rajiv ****hi Vidyarthi Suraksha Yojana, Maharashtra
14. Rajiv ****hi Mission for Water Shed Management, M.P.
15. Rajiv ****hi Food Security Mission for Tribal Areas, MP
16. Rajiv ****hi Home for Handicapped, Pondicherry
17. Rajiv ****hi Breakfast Scheme, Pondicherry
18. Rajiv ****hi Akshay Urja Divas, Punjab
19. Rajiv ****hi Artisans Health and Life Insurance Scheme, Tamil Nadu
20. Rajiv ****hi Zopadpatti and Nivara Prakalpa, Mumbai
21. Rajiv Arogya Sri programme , Gujrat State Govt. Scheme
22. Rajiv ****hi Abhyudaya Yojana, AP
23. Rajiv ****hi Computer Saksharta Mission, Jabalpur
24. Rajiv ****hi Bridges and Roads Infrastructure Development Programme for the construction of new roads and bridges and strengthening of the existing ones in the state of Haryana
25. Rajiv ****hi Gramin Niwara Prakalp, Maharashtra Govt.
26. Indira ****hi Utkrishtha Chhattervritti Yojna for Post Plus Two Students, Himachal Pradesh Government Scheme, Sponsored by, Central Government
27. Indira ****hi Women Protection Scheme, Maharashtra Govt.
28. Indira ****hi Prathisthan, Housing and Urban Planning Department, UP Govt
29. Indira Kranthi Patham Scheme, Andhra Pradesh
30. Indira ****hi Nahar Pariyojana, State Govt. Scheme
31. Indira ****hi Vruddha Bhumiheen Shetmajoor Anudan Yojana, Govt. of
Maharashtra
32. Indira ****hi Nahar Project  (IGNP), Jaisalmer, Govt. of Rajasthan
33. Indira ****hi Niradhar Yojna, Govt. of Maharashtra
34. Indira ****hi kuppam, State Govt. Welfare Scheme for Tsunami effected
fishermen
35. Indira ****hi Drinking Water Scheme-2006, Haryana Govt.
36. Indira ****hi Niradhar Old, Landless, Destitute women farm labour Scheme,
Maharashtra Govt.
37. Indira ****hi Women Protection Scheme , Maharashtra Govt.
38. Indira Gaon Ganga Yojana, Chattisgarh
39. Indira Sahara Yojana , Chattisgarh
40. Indira Soochna Shakti Yojana, Chattisgarh
41. Indira ****hi Balika Suraksha Yojana , HP
42. Indira ****hi Garibi Hatao Yojana (DPIP), MP
43. Indira ****hi super thermal power project , Haryana Govt.
44. Indira ****hi Water Project, Haryana Govt.
45. Indira ****hi Sagar Project , Bhandara District Gosikhurd Maharashtra
46. Indira Jeevitha Bima Pathakam, AP Govt
47. Indira ****hi Priyadarshani Vivah Shagun Yojana, Haryana Govt.
48. Indira Mahila Yojana Scheme, Meghalaya Govt
49. Indira ****hi Calf Rearing Scheme, Chhattisgarh Govt.
50. Indira ****hi Priyadarshini Vivah Shagun Yojana, Haryana Govt.
51. Indira ****hi Calf Rearing Scheme, The government of Andhra Pradesh helped most of the respondent families in acquiring female calves through this scheme.
52. Indira ****hi Landless Agriculture Labour scheme, Maharashtra Govt.

----------


## anushka

*Sports/Tournaments/Trophies*

1. Rajiv ****hi Gold Cup Kabaddi Tournament
2. Rajiv ****hi Sadbhavana Run
3. Rajiv ****hi Federation Cup boxing championship
4. Rajiv ****hi International tournament (football)
5. NSCI – Rajiv ****hi road races, New Delhi
6. Rajiv ****hi Boat Race, Kerala
7. Rajiv ****hi International Artistic Gymnastic Tournament
8. Rajiv ****hi Kabbadi Meet
9. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Roller Skating Championship
10. Rajiv ****hi memorial marathon race, New Delhi
11. Rajiv ****hi International Judo Championship, Chandigarh
12. Rajeev ****hi Memorial Trophy for the Best College, Calicut
13. Rajiv ****hi Rural Cricket Tournament, Initiated by Rahul ****hi in Amethi
14. Rajiv ****hi Gold Cup (U-21), football
15. Rajiv ****hi Trophy (football)
16.    Rajiv ****hi Award for Outstanding Sportspersons
17.   All Indira Rajiv ****hi Basketball (Girls) Tournament, organized by Delhi

*State*

18. All India Rajiv ****hi Wrestling Gold Cup, organized by Delhi State
19. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Jhopadpatti Football Tournament, Rajura
20. Rajiv ****hi International Invitation Gold Cup Football Tournament, Jamshedpur
21. Rajiv ****hi Mini Olympics, Mumbai
22. Rajiv ****hi Beachball Kabaddi Federation
23. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Trophy Prerana Foundation
24. International Indira ****hi Gold Cup Tournament
25. Indira ****hi International Hockey Tournament
26. Indira ****hi Boat Race
27. Jawaharlal Nehru International Gold Cup Football Tournament.
28. Jawaharlal Nehru Hockey Tournament.

*Stadium*

1. Indira ****hi Sports Complex, Delhi
2. Indira ****hi Indoor Stadium, New Delhi
3. Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, New Delhi
4. Rajiv ****hi Sports Stadium, Bawana
5. Rajiv ****hi National Football Academy, Haryana
6. Rajiv ****hi AC Stadium, Vishakhapatnam
7. Rajiv ****hi Indoor Stadium, Pondicherry
8. Rajiv ****hi Stadium, Nahariagun, Itanagar
9. Rajiv ****hi Badminton Indoor Stadium, Cochin
10. Rajiv ****hi Indoor Stadium, Kadavanthra,Ernakulam
11. Rajiv ****hi Sports Complex , Singhu
12. Rajib ****hi Memorial Sports Complex, Guwahati
13. Rajiv ****hi International Stadium, Hyderabad
14. Rajiv ****hi Indoor Stadium, Cochin
15. Indira ****hi Stadium, Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh
16. Indira ****hi Stadium, Una, Himachal Pradesh
17. Indira Priyadarshini Stadium, Vishakhapatnam
18. Indira ****hi Stadium, Deogarh, Rajasthan
19. ****hi Stadium, Bolangir, Orissa

*Airports/ Ports*

1. Rajiv ****hi International Airport, New Hyderabad, A.P.
2. Rajiv ****hi Container Terminal, Cochin
3. Indira ****hi International Airport, New Delhi
4. Indira ****hi Dock, Mumbai
5. Jawaharlal Nehru Nava Sheva Port Trust, Mumbai
Total budgetary plan outlay 2008-9  - 69.92crore
Total budgetary plan outlay 2009-10 – 324 crore

----------


## anushka

*Universities/Education Institutes*

1. Rajiv ****hi Indian Institute of Management, Shilong
2. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Aeronautics, Ranchi, Jharkhand
3. Rajiv ****hi Technical University, ****hi Nagar, Bhopal, M.P.
4. Rajiv ****hi School of Intellectual Property Law, Kharagpur, Kolkata
5. Rajiv ****hi Aviation Academy, Secundrabad
6. Rajiv ****hi National University of Law, Patiala, Punjab
7. Rajiv ****hi National Institute of Youth Development, Tamil Nadu

*Ministry of Youth Affairs and Sports*

Budgetary Allocation 2008-09 – 1.50 crore
Budgetary Allocation 2009-10 – 3.00 crore
8. Rajiv ****hi Aviation Academy, Begumpet, Hyderabad, A.P
9. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Technology, Kottayam, Kerala
10. Rajiv ****hi College of Engineering Research & Technology, Chandrapur, Maharashtra
11. Rajiv ****hi College of Engineering, Airoli, Navi Mumbai, Maharashtra
12. Rajiv ****hi University, Itanagar, Arunachal Pradesh
13. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Technology, Chola Nagar, Bangalore, Karnataka
14. Rajiv ****hi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya, ****hi Nagar, Bhopal, M.P.
15. Rajiv ****hi D.e.d. College, Latur, Maharashtra
16. Rajiv ****hi College, Shahpura, Bhopal
17. Rajiv ****hi Foundation, Rajiv ****hi Institute for Contemporary Studies, New Delhi
18. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Petroleum Technology, Raebareli, U.P.
19. Rajiv ****hi Homeopathic Medical College, Bhopal, M.P.
20. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Post Graduate Studies, East Godavari District, A.P.
21. Rajiv ****hi College of Education, Thumkur, Karnataka
22. Rajiv ****hi College of Veterinary & Animal Sciences, Pondicherry, Tamil Nadu
23. Rajiv ****hi Institute of IT and Biotechnology, Bhartiya Vidhyapeeth
24. Rajiv ****hi High School, Mumbai, Maharashtra
25. Rajiv ****hi Group of Institutions, Satna, M.P.
26. Rajiv ****hi College of Engineering, Sriperumbudur, Tamil Nadu
27. Rajiv ****hi Biotechnology Centre, R.T.M., Nagpur University
28. Rajiv ****hi Centre for Biotechnology, Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala
29. Rajiv ****hi Mahavidyalaya, Madhya Pradesh
30. Rajiv ****hi Post Graduate College, Allahabad, U.P.
31. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Technology, Bangalore, Karnataka
32. Rajiv ****hi Govt. PG Ayurvedic College, Poprola, Himachal Pradesh
33. Rajiv ****hi College, Satna, M.P.
34. Rajiv ****hi Academy for Aviation Technology, Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala
35. Rajiv ****hi Madhyamic Vidyalaya, Maharashtra
36. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Contemporary Studies, Islamabad, Pakistan
37. Rajiv ****hi Centre for Innovation and Entrepreneurship
38. Rajiv ****hi Industrial Training Centre, ****hinagar
39. Rajiv ****hi University of Knowledge Technologies, Andhra Pradesh
40. Rajiv ****hi Institute Of Distance Education, Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu
41. Rajiv ****hi Centre for Aquaculture , Tamil Nadu
42. Rajiv ****hi University (Arunachal University), A.P.
43. Rajiv ****hi Sports Medicine Centre (RGSMC), Kerela
44. Rajiv ****hi Science Centre, Mauritus
45. Rajiv ****hi Kala Mandir, Ponda, Goa
46. Rajiv ****hi Vidyalaya, Mu****, Mumbai
47. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Polytechnic, Bangalore, Karnataka
48. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Circle Telecom Training Centre (India), Chennai
49. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Pharmacy, Kasagod, Kerala
50. Rajiv ****hi Memorial College Of Aeronautics, Jaipur
51. Rajiv ****hi Memorial First Grade College, Shimoga
52. Rajiv ****hi Memorial College of Education, Jammu & Kashmir
53. Rajiv ****hi South Campus, Barkacha, Varanasi
54. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Teacher’s Training College, Jharkhand
55. Rajiv ****hi Degree College, Rajahmundry, A.P.
56. Indira ****hi National Open University (IGNOU), New Delhi
57. Indira ****hi Institute of Development & Research, Mumbai, Maharashtra
58. Indira ****hi National Forest Academy, Dehradun
59. Indira ****hi RashtriyaUran Akademi, Fursatganj Airfield, Rae Bareli, Uttar Pradesh
60. Indira ****hi Institute of Development Research, Mumbai
61. Indira ****hi National Tribal University, Orissa
62. Indira ****hi B.Ed. College, Mangalore
63. Smt. Indira ****hi College of Education, Nanded, Maharashtra
64. Indira ****hi Balika Niketan B.ED. College, Jhunjhunu, Rajasthan
65. Indira ****hi Krishi Vishwavidyalaya, Raipur, Madhya Pradesh
66. Smt. Indira ****hi College of Engineering, Navi Mumbai, Maharashtra
67. Smt. Indira ****hi Colelge, Tiruchirappalli
68. Indira ****hi Engineering College, Sagar, Madhya Pradesh
69. Indira ****hi Institute of Technology, Kashmere Gate, Delhi
70. Indira ****hi Institute of Technology, Sarang, Dist. Dhenkanal, Orissa
71. Indira ****hi Institute of Aeronautics, Pune, Maharashtra
72. Indira ****hi Integral Education Centre, New Delhi
73. Indira ****hi Institute of Physical Education & Sports Sciences, Delhi University, Delhi
74. Indira ****hi High School, Himachal
75. Indira Kala Sangit Vishwavidyalaya, Chhattisgarh
76. Indira ****hi Medical College, Shimla
77. Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Kukatpally, Andhra Pradesh
78. Nehru Institute of Mountaineering, Uttarakashi
79. Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Business Management, Vikram University
80. Jawaharlal Nehru University, New Delhi
81. Jawaharlal Nehru Centre for Advanced Scientific Research, Bangalore
82. Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Kukatpally, AP
83. Jawaharlal Nehru Engineering College in Aurangabad, Maharashtra
84. Jawaharlal Nehru Centre for advanced Scientific Research, a deemed university, Jakkur, P.O. Bangalore
85. Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Social Studies, affiliated to Tilak Maharashtra Vidyapith (Pune, Maharashtra)
86. Jawaharlal Nehru College of Aeronautics & Applied Sciences, Coimbatore, (ESTD 1968)
87. Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Technology, Katraj, Dhankwdi, Pune, Maharashtra
88. Kamal Kishore Kadam’s Jawaharlal Nehru Engineering College in Aurangabad, Maharashtra
89. Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Education & Technological Research, Nanded, Maharashra
90. Jawaharlal Nehru College, Aligarh
91. Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad
92. Jawaharlal Nehru Krishi Vishwavidyalaya, Jabalpur
93. Jawaharlal Nehru B.Ed. College, Kota, Rajasthan
94. Jawaharlal Nehru P.G. College, Bhopal
95. Jawaharlal Nehru Government Engineering College, Sundernagar, District Mandi, H.P.
96. Jawaharlal Nehru PublicSchool, Kolar Road, Bhopal
97. Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Kakinada, A.P.
98. Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Technology, Ibrahimpatti, Andhra Pradesh

*Awards*

1.   Rajiv ****hi Award for Outstanding Achievement
2.   Rajiv ****hi Shiromani Award
3.   Rajiv ****hi Shramik Awards, Delhi Labour Welfare Board
4.   Rajiv ****hi National Sadbhavana Award
5.   Rajiv ****hi Manav Seva Award
6.   Rajiv ****hi Wildlife Conservation Award
7.   Rajiv ****hi National Award Scheme for Original Book Writing

*on Gyan Vigyan*

8.   Rajiv ****hi Khel Ratna Award
9.   Rajiv ****hi National Quality Award, Instituted by Bureau of

*Indian Standards in 1991*

10.   Rajiv ****hi Environment Award for Clean Technology, Ministry
of Environment & Forest, Govt. of India
11.   Rajiv****hi Travelling Scholarship
12.   Rajiv ****hi(UK) Foundation Scholarship
13.   Rajiv ****hi Film Awards (Mumbai)
14.   Rajiv ****hi Khelratna Puraskar
15.   Rajiv ****hi Parisara Prashasti, Karnataka
16.   Rajiv****hi Vocational Excellence Awards
17.   Rajiv ****hi Excellence award
18.   Indira ****hi Peace Prize
19.   Indira ****hi Prize for National Integration
20.   Indira ****hi Priyadarshini Award
21.   Indira Priyadarshini Vrikshamitra Awards, Ministry of
*
Environment   and Forests*

22.    Indira ****hi Memorial National Award forBest Environmental
& Ecological
23.    Indira ****hi Paryavaran Purashkar
24.    Indira ****hi NSS Award
25.    Indira ****hi Award for National Integration
26.    Indira ****hi Official Language Award Scheme
27. Indira ****hi Award for Best First Film
28. Indira ****hi Rajbhasha Awards for The Town Official Language
29. Indira ****hi Prize” for Peace, Disarmament and Development
30. Indira ****hi Prize for Popularization of Science
31. Implementation
32. Indira ****hi Shiromani Award
33. Indira ****hi NSS Award/National Youth
34. Indira ****hi Paryavaran Pushar award – search n correct
35. Indira ****hi N.S.S Awards
36. Indira ****hi award for social service, MP Govt.
37.    Post Graduate Indira ****hi Scholarship Scheme
38.    Indira ****hi Rajbhasha Award Scheme
39.    Indira ****hi Rajbhasha Shield Scheme
40.    Indira ****hi Vision of Wildlife Conservation Zoo, a seminar organized by
Indira ****hi National Forest Academy.
41. Jawaharlal Nehru award for International peace worth Rs 15 lakh cash given to many international figures, every year, including Yasser Arafat of Palestine Liberation Front in 1988 and U Thant in 1965.
42. Soviet Land Nehru Award, a cash prize of Rs. 20,000 given to Shyam Benegal in Dec 89, in recognition of the above film.
43. Jawaharlal Nehru Balkalyan awards of Rs.10,000 each to 10 couples by Govt. of Maharashtra (ToI-28-4-89).
44. Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Fund, New Delhi, for Academic Achievement
45. Jawaharlal Nehru birth centenary research award for energy
46. Jawaharlal Nehru Award for International Understanding
47. Nehru Bal Samiti Bravery Awards
48. Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Medal
49. Jawaharlal Nehru Prize” from 1998-99, to be given to organizations (preferably   NGOs) for Popularization of Science.
50. Jawaharlal Nehru National Science Competition
51. Jawarharlal Nehru Student Award for research project of evolution of DNA

----------


## anushka

*
Scholarship / Fellowship*

1. Rajiv ****hi Scholarship Scheme for Students with Disabilities
2. Rajiv ****hi National Fellowship Scheme for SC/ST Candidates, Ministry of Social Justice and Empowerment
Budgetary Allocation for 2008-9 – 26.40 crores
Budgetary Allocation for 2009-10 – 23.70 crores
3. Rajiv ****hi National Fellowship Scheme for ST Candidates
Budgetary Allocation for 2008-09 – 29.00 crores
Budgetary Allocation for 2009-10 – 42.00 crores
4. Rajiv ****hi Fellowship, IGNOU
5. Rajiv ****hi Science Talent Research Fellows
6. Rajiv ****hi Fellowship, Ministry of Tribal Affairs
Budgetary Allocation for  2008-9  - 16.00 crores
Budgetary Allocation for 2009-10 – 22.50  crores
7. Rajiv ****hi National Fellowship Scheme for scheduled castes and scheduled          tribes candidates given by University Grants Commission
8. Rajiv ****hi Fellowship sponsored by the Commonwealth of Learning in           association with Indira ****hi National Open University
9. Rajiv ****hi science talent research fellowship given by Jawaharlal Nehru Centre for advanced scientific research (to promote budding scientists) done in tandem with Department of Science and Technology and Rajiv ****hi Foundation
10. Rajiv ****hi HUDCO Fellowships in the Habitat Sector (to promote research in the field of sustainable Habitat development) for MPhil, {PhD Students for 2 to 3 years, conferred by HUDCO
11. Indira ****hi Memorial Fellowships check
12. Fullbright scholarship now renamed Fullbright- Jawaharlal Nehru Scholarship
13. Cambridge Nehru Scholarships, 10 in number, for research at Cambridge University, London, leading to Ph. D. for 3 years, which include fee, maintenance allowance, air travel to UK and back.
14. Scheme of Jawaharlal Nehru Fellowships for Post-graduate Studies, Govt. of India.
15. Nehru Centenary (British) Fellowships/Awards

*National Parks/ Sanctuaries/ Museums*

1. Rajiv ****hi (Nagarhole) Wildlife Sanctury, Karnataka
2. Rajiv ****hi Wildlife Sanctury, Andhra Pradesh
3. Indira ****hi National Park, Tamil Nadu
4. Indira ****hi Zoological Park , New Delhi
5. Indira ****hi National Park, Anamalai Hills on Western Ghats
6. Indira ****hi Zoological Park, Vishakhapatnam
7. Indira ****hi Rashtriya Manav Sangrahalaya (IGRMS)
8. Indira ****hi Wildlife Sanctuary, Pollachi
9. Rajiv ****hi Health Museum
10. The Rajiv ****hi Museum of Natural History
11. Indira ****hi Memorial museum, New Delhi
12. Jawaharlal Nehru museum in Aurangabad, Maharashtra opened by state govt.
13. Jawaharlal Nehru memorial Gallery, London
14. Jawaharlal Nehru planetarium, Worli, Mumbai.
15. Jawaharlal Nehru National Science Exhibition for Children

*Hospitals/Medical Institutions*

1. Rajiv ****hi University of Health Science, Bangalore, Karnataka
2. Rajiv ****hi Cancer Institute & Research Centre, Delhi
3. Rajiv ****hi Home for Handicapped, Pondicherry
4. Shri Rajiv ****hi college of Dental Science & Hospital,  Bangalore, Karnataka
5. Rajiv ****hi Centre for Bio Technology, Thiruvanthapuram, Kerala
6. Rajiv ****hi College of Nursing, Bangalore, Karnataka
7. Rajiv ****hi Super Specialty Hospital, Raichur
8. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Chest Diseases, Bangalore, Karnataka
9. Rajiv ****hi Paramedical College, Jodhpur
10. Rajiv ****hi Medical College, Thane, Mumbai
11. Rajiv ****hi Institute of Pharmacy, Karnataka
12. Rajiv ****hi Hospital, Goa
13. Rajiv ****hi Mission on Community Health, Madhya Pradesh
14. Rajiv ****hi Super Specialty Hospital, Delhi
15. Rajiv ****hi Homoeaopathic Medical College, Chinar Park, Bhopal, M.P
16. North Eastern Indira ****hi Regional Institute of Health & Medical Sciences , Shilong, Meghalaya
17. Indira ****hi Medical College, Shimla
18. Indira ****hi Institute of Child Health, Bangalore
19. Indira ****hi Institute of Medical Sciences, Sheikhpura, Patna
20. The Indira ****hi Paediatric Hospital, Afghanistan
21. Indira ****hi Institute of Child Health Hospital, Dharmaram College, Bangalore
22. Indira ****hi Institute of Child Heath, Bangalore
23. Indira ****hi Medical College, Shimla
24. Indira ****hi Institute of Dental Science, Kerala
25. Indira ****hi Memorial Ayurvedic Medical College & Hospital, Bhubaneshwar
26. Indira ****hi Government Medical College and Hospital, Nagpur
27. Indira ****hi Eye Hospital And Research Centre, Kolkata
28. Indira ****hi Hospital, Shimla
29. Indira ****hi Women and Children Hospital , Bhopla
30. Indira ****hi Gas Relief hospital, Bhopal
31. Kamla Nehru Hospital, Shimla
32. Chacha Nehru Bal Chikitsalaya
33. Jawaharlal Institute of Postgraduate Medical Education and Research
(JIPMER), Puducherry
Budgetary Allocation 2008-09 – 127.84 crores
Budgetary Allocation 2009-10 – 117.51 crores
34. Jawaharlal Nehru Cancer Hospital and Research Centre, Bhopal
35. Jawaharlal Nehru Medical College in Raipur.
36. Nehru Homoeopathic Medical College & Hospital, New Delhi
37. Nehru, Science Centre, Worli, Mumbai
38. Jawaharlal Nehru Cancer Hospital & Research Centre, Bhopal
39. Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Homoeopathic Medical Sciences,
Maharashtra

*Institutions / Chairs / Festivals*

1.    Rajiv ****hi National Institute of Youth Development. (RGNIYD), Ministry of
Youth and Sports
2. Rajiv ****hi National Ground Water Training & Research Institute, Faridabad, Haryana
3. Rajiv ****hi Food Security Mission in Tribal Areas
4. Rajiv ****hi National Institute of Youth Development
5. Rajiv ****hi Shiksha Mission, Chhattisgarh
6. Rajiv ****hi Chair Endowment established in 1998 to create a Chair of South
Asian Economics
7. Rajiv ****hi Project – A pilot to provide Education thru Massive Satellite
Connectivity up grassroot Level
8. Rajiv ****hi Rural Housing Corporation Limited (Government of Karnataka
Enterprise)
9. Rajiv ****hi Information and Technology Commission
10. Rajiv ****hi Chair for Peace and Disarmament
11. Rajiv ****hi Music Festival
12.   Rajiv ****hi Memorial Lecture
13.    Rajiv ****hi Akshay Urja Diwas
14.    Rajiv ****hi Education Foundation, Kerala
15.    Rajiv ****hi Panchayati Raj Convention
16. The Rajiv ****hi Memorial Educational and Charitable Society, Kasagod,
Kerala
17. Rajiv ****hi Memorial trophy ekankika spardha, Prerana Foundation, Kari
Road
18. Indira ****hi National Centre for the Arts, Janpath, New Delhi
19. Indira ****hi Panchayati Raj & Gramin Vikas Sansthan, Jaipur, Rajasthan
20. Indira ****hi Centre for Atomic Research (IGCAR), Kalpakkam
21. Indira ****hi  Institute for Development and Research , Mumbai
22. Indira ****hi Institute of Cardiology (IGIC), Patna
23. Indira ****hi National Center for the Arts, New Delhi
24. Indira ****hi National Foundation, Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala
25. Indira ****hi Mahila Sahakari Soot Girani Ltd, Maharashtra
26.    Indira ****hi Conservation Monitoring Centre , Ministry of Environment &
Forest
27.    Post-Graduate Indira ****hi Scholarship for Single Girl Child
28.    Jawahar Shetkari Sahakari Sakhar Karkhana Ltd.
29. Nehru Yuva Kendra Sangathan
30.    Jawaharlal Nehru Centenary celebrations
31.    Postal stamps of different denominations and one Rupee coins in memory of
Jawaharlal Nehru.
32.    Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Trust (U.K.) Scholarships
33. Jawaharlal Nehru Custom House Nhava Sheva, Maharashtra
34. Jawaharlal Nehru Centre for. Advanced Scientific Research, Bangalore
35. Jawaharlal Nehru Cultural Centre, Embassy of India, Moscow
36. Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru Udyog Kendra for Juveniles, Pune, Maharastra
37. Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru college of agriculture and research institute ,
Pondicherry

----------


## sushilnkt

आप इंगिलश में क्यों लिख रही हे 
ये हिंदी फॉर्म हे और इस में हिंदी ही समज में आती हे

----------


## anushka

*Roads/Buildings/places*

1. Rajiv Chowk, Delhi
2. Rajiv ****hi Bhawan, Safdarjung, New Delhi
3. Rajiv ****hi Handicrafts Bhawan, New Delhi
4. Rajiv ****hi Park, Kalkaji, Delhi
5. Indira Chowk, New Delhi
6. Nehru Planetarium, New Delhi
7. Nehru Yuvak Kendra, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi
8. Nehru Nagar, New Delhi
9. Nehru Place, New Delhi
10. Nehru Park, New Delhi Nehru House, BSZ Marg, New Delhi
11. Jawaharlal Nehru Government House New Delhi
12. Rajiv ****hi Renewable Energy Park, Gurgaon, Haryana
13. Rajiv ****hi Chowk, Andheri, Mumbai
14. Indira ****hi Road, Mumbai
15. Indira ****hi Nagar, Wadala, Mumbai
16. Indira ****hi Sports Complex, Mu****, Mumbai
17. Nehru Nagar, Kurla, Mumbai
18. Jawaharlal Nehru gardens at Thane, Mumbai
19. Rajiv ****hi Memorial Hall, Chennai
20. Jawaharlal Nehru Road, Vadapalani, Chennai, Tamilnadu
21. Rajiv ****hi Salai (Old Mahabalipuram road named after Rajiv ****hi)
22. Rajiv ****hi Education City, Haryana
23. Mount Rajiv, a peak in Himalaya
24. Rajiv ****hi IT Habitat, Goa
25. Rajiv ****hi Nagar, Chennai
26. Rajiv ****hi Park, Vijayawada
27. Rajiv ****hi Nagar in Coimbatore,  Tamil Nadu
28. Rajiv ****hi Nagar, Trichy, Tamil Nadu
29. Rajiv ****hi IT Park, Hinjewadi, Pune
30. Rajiv ****hi Panchayat Bhav , Palanpur  Banaskantha
31. Rajiv ****hi Chandigarh Technology Park, Chandigarh
32. Rajiv ****hi Smriti Van, Jharkhand
33. Rajiv ****hi statue, Panaji, Goa
34. Rajiv ****hi Road, Chittoor
35. Rajiv ****hi Memorial at Sriperumbudur
36. Indira ****hi Memorial Library, University of Hyderabad
37. Indira ****hi Musical Fountains, Bangalore
38. Indira ****hi Planetarium , Lucknow
39. Indira ****hi Centre for Indian Culture (IGCIC), High Commission of India, Mauritus
40. Indira ****hi Zoological Park , Eastern Ghats of India
41. Indira ****hi Canal, Ramnagar, Jaisalmer
42. Indira ****hi Industrial Complex, Ranipet, Vellore District
43. Indira ****hi Park, Itanagar
44. Indira ****hi Squiare , Pondicherry
45. Indira ****hi Road, Willingdon Island, Cochin
46. Indira ****hi Memorial Tulip Garden, Kashmir
47. Indira ****hi Sagar Dam, Nagpur
48. Indira ****hi bridge, Rameshvar, Tamil Nadu
49. Indira ****hi Hospital, Bhiwandi Nizampur Municipal Corporation
50. Indira ****hi memorial cultural Complex, UP Govt.
51. Indira ****hi Sports Stadium , Rohru District, Shimla
52. Indira ****hi Panchayati Raj Sansthan , Bhopal
53. Indira ****hi Nagar, Rajasthan
54. Indira Nagar, Lucknow
55. Roads are named after Jawaharlal Nehru in many cities e.g. in Jaipur, Nagpur, Vile Parle, Ghatkopar, Mu**** etc.
56. Nehru Nagar, Ghaziabad
57. Jawaharlal Nehru Gardens, Ambarnath
58. Jawarharlal Nehru Gardens, Panhala
59. Jawaharlal Nehru market, Jammu.
60. Jawaharlal Nehru Tunnel on the Jammu Srinagar Highway
61. Nehru Chowk, Ulhas Nagar, Maharashtra.
62. Nehru Bridge on the river Mandvi, Panaji, Goa
63. Nehru Nagar Ghaziabad
64. Jawaharlal Nehru Road, Dharmatala, Kolkata
65. Nehru Road, Guwahati
66. Jawahar Nagar, Jaipur
67. Nehru Vihar Colony, Kalyanpur, Lucknow
68. Nehru Nagar, Patna
69. Jawaharlal Nehru Street, Pondicherry
70. Nehru Bazaar, Madanapalli, Tirupathi
71. Nehru Chowk, Bilaspur. M.P
72. Nehru Street, Ponmalaipatti, Tiruchirapalli
73. Nehru Nagar, S.M. Road, Ahmedabad
74. Nehru Nagar,. Nashik Pune Road

----------


## anushka

*नेहरू–एडविना के प्रेम सम्बन्ध*

*
भारत के प्रथम प्रधानमंत्री स्व. जवाहर लाल नेहरू और अन्तिम वायसराय लार्ड माउन्टबेटेन की पत्नी एडविना के बीच रोमांस की चर्चा सर्वव्यापी है। एडविना की बेटी पामेला हिल्स ने भी इसे स्वीकार किया। दोनों के बीच भावनात्मक सम्बन्धों को नजदीक से देखा था। एडविना की मृत्यु के बाद उनके सूटकेस से मिले नेहरू के सैकड़ों प्रेम–पत्रों ने इसकी पुष्टि की। इसी आधार पर पामेला ने ‘‘इण्डिया रिमेम्बर्ड : ए पर्सनल एकाउन्ट आफ द माउन्टबेटन ड्यूरिंग द ट्रांसफर आफ पावर’’ नामक पुस्तक लिखी। पामेला ने स्वीकार किया कि दोनों की प्रेम कहानी शारीरिक सम्बन्धों तक नहीं पहुंची। पामेला ने पत्रकार करण थापर के साथ एक साक्षात्कार में बताया कि उसके पिता अपनी पत्नी से उस समय सहायता लिया करते थे, जब किसी मुद्दे पर नेहरू अड़ जाते थे। ऐसे समय में एडविना उन्हें मनाने में कामयाब हो जाती थी। एडविना की मृत्यु बोर्नियो में हुई। तब दोनों के प्रेम–पत्र पढ़ने को मिला। सभी पत्र खूबसूरत तथा विस्मयकारी थे। पं. नेहरू जब अकेलापन महसूस करते थे तब एडविना उनकी सहायता करती थी, दोनों में दोस्ताना सम्बन्ध थे, वे दो शरीर एक आत्मा थे। भारत में ब्रिटेन के अंतिम गवर्नर जनरल की पत्नी लेडी एडविना का प्रयोग कश्मीर का मामला संयुक्त राष्ट्र में ले जाने के लिए भी किया गया। दोनों के बीच प्रेम प्रसंग पर अब फिल्म भी बनने वाली है। मीडिया रिपोर्ट के अनुसार हॉलीवुड अभिनेता हूज ग्रान्ट, लार्ड माउन्टबेटन का किरदार अदा करेंगे और कैट ब्लैशर उनकी पत्नी के किरदार में होंगी।*

----------


## anushka

*बहुत से लोगों का विचार है कि नेहरू ने अन्य नेताओं की तुलना में भारत के स्वतन्त्रता संग्राम में बहुत कम योगदान दिया था। फिर भी गांधीजी ने उन्हे भारत का प्रथम प्रधान मंत्री बना दिया। भारत की बहुत सी समस्याओं के लिये नेहरू को जिम्मेदार माना जाता है। इन समस्याओं में से कुछ हैं:*

*लेडी माउंटबेटन के साथ नजदीकी सम्बन्ध

    भारत का विभाजन

    कश्मीर की समस्या

    चीन द्वारा भारत पर हमला

    मुस्लिम तुष्टीकरण

    भारत द्वारा संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ की सुरक्षा परिषद में स्थायी सदस्यता के लिये चीन का समर्थन

    भारतीय राजनीति में वंशवाद को बढावा देना

    हिन्दी को भारत की राजभाषा बनने में देरी करना व अन्त में अनन्त काल के लिये स्थगन

    भारतीय राजनीति में कुलीनतंत्र को बनाये रखना

    गांधीवादी अर्थव्यवस्था की हत्या एवं ग्रामीण भारत की अनदेखी

    सुभाषचन्द्र बोस का ठीक से पता नहीं लगाना

    भारतीय इतिहास लेखन में गैर-कांग्रेसी तत्वों की अवहेलना
*

----------


## anushka

*नेहरू की असफलताएं

1955 ई. में पं. नेहरू को भारत रत्न सम्मान से सम्मानित कर इन्हें देशभक्त बताया गया। राष्ट्रीय संघर्ष के प्रमुख नेता चाचा नेहरू की उपलब्धियों की चर्चा ऊपर की गई है। परन्तु कई मुद्दों पर यह असफल रहे, जिसके कारण वरिष्ठ पत्रकार डॉ. रामप्रसाद मिश्र ने नेहरू को स्वतंत्र भारत का शोक कहा है। पं. जवाहर लाल नेहरू को कश्मीर समस्या का जनक बताया गया है। तिब्बत को चीन की झोली में डालने वाले तथा दलाईलामा को भारत में शरण देकर चीन को भारत का शत्रु बनाने वाले नेहरू ही थे। स्वतंत्र भारत को पाश्चात्य सभ्यता–संस्कृति का दास बनाने वाले, भाषा समस्या को उत्पन्न करने वाले मुख्य रूप से नेहरू दोषी हैं। नेहरू की असफलता और दुर्बलता के कई प्रमाण हैं। आगे नेहरू वंश ने ‘बांटो और राज करो’ की नीति का घिनौना प्रयोग कर सफलता प्राप्त की। राष्ट्र को हिन्दू–मुसलमान, ईसाई, सिक्ख, बौद्ध इत्यादि में बुरी तरह खण्डित किया, साथ ही हिन्दुओं का आर्य–द्रविण–सवर्  –पिछड़ा–आदिवासी वर्गों में विभक्त किया। भारत–दुनिया का अनोखा देश है। कोई भी प्राणवान राष्ट्र व्यक्ति या वंश पर नहीं रीझते। प्रबुद्ध जनता ने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के ब्रिटिश नायक चर्चिल को नया प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाया क्योंकि इससे तानाशाही की सम्भावना थी। महान स्टालिन और माओ की पूजा नहीं चल सकी। जॉन कैनेडी के भाइयों को राष्ट्रपति नहीं बनाया गया। इससे राष्ट्रों की महानता स्पष्ट होती है। भारत में वंशवाद खूब चलता है। इमरजेन्सी लगाने वालों की भी प्रशंसा के गीत गाए जाते हैं। जवाहर लाल नेहरू धड़ल्ले से कहते थे कि मैं संयोगवश हिन्दू हूँ। संस्कारात मुसलमान, शिक्षात ईसाई । किसी हिन्दी विद्वान को मंत्री नहीं बनाया गया, चाहे राजर्षि टंडन या सेठ गोविन्द दास या बनारसी दास चतुर्वेदी या दिनकर जैसे उच्चकोटि के व्यक्ति ही क्यों  न हों। डा. राममनोहर लोहिया के शब्दों में नेहरू के पूर्वज मुगलों की खिदमत करते रहे और उसी मुस्तैदी से अंग्रेजों की भी खिदमत किया। अत: मुगल संस्कार नेहरू वंश के रक्त में है। वंशानुगत मुगल सेवा का संस्कार काफी प्रबल थे। अंग्रेजी भक्ति भी इस परिवार की बेजोड़ थी। गोरों के प्रति उनकी नैसर्गिक श्रद्धा लार्ड माउन्टबेटन आदि से उनके गहरे सम्बन्ध रहे। सरदार पटेल, राजेन्द्र प्रसाद, राजगोपालाचारी, नरेन्द्रदेव, जयप्रकाश, लोहिया आदि से नेहरू की कभी नहीं पटी। इन लोगों का खान–पान, रहन–सहन सब अलग था। नेहरू की पद्मजा नायडू, लेडी माउंटबेटेन से खूब पटती थी। श्रीमती बच्चन की चाय उन्हें बहुत पसन्द थी, नर्गिस–सुरैया के वे प्रशंसक थे, वैजयन्ती माला को वे सेब अपने हाथों से खिलाते थे। उनको खूबसूरत औरतें बहुत पसन्द थी। कश्मीर में जब पाकिस्तानी सेना सर पर पैर रखकर भाग रही थी, उसी समय माउन्टबेटन ने युद्ध विराम करा दिया और 32000 वर्ग मील जमीन पाकिस्तान के कब्जे में चली गई। इसे नेहरू की अदूरदर्शिता ही कहा जाएगा। यदि बहुमत का आदर किया गया होता तो सरदार पटेल भारत के प्रधानमंत्री होते, परन्तु गांधी, पटेल से घबराते थे। माउन्टबेटेन भी पटेल से चिढ़ते थे। नेहरू के कार्यकाल में ईसाई मिशनरियों को खुली छूट मिली। ‘हिन्दी–चीनी भाई–भाई’ का नारा लगता रहा चीन ने आक्रमण कर दिया। शत्रु–मित्र की पहचान का प्राय: अभाव था इनमें।*

----------


## anushka

*नई पीढ़ी नए दायित्व*

*भारत को स्वतंत्र हुए 62 साल हो रहे हैं। अब वह पीढ़ी खत्म हो चुकी है, जिसने अंग्रेजों का राज्य देखा, स्वतंत्रता संघर्ष देखा, देश विभाजन में खून खराबा देखा। नई पीढ़ी जिसका लालन–पालन नेहरू एवं कांग्रेस के दिल बहलाने वाले नारों में हुआ वह पीढ़ी युवा हो चुकी है। देशभक्ति का स्थान धर्म निरपेक्षता एवं समाजवाद आदि नारों ने ले लिया। परन्तु ये सभी नारे खोखले निकले। शान्तिवाद का नारा लगता रहा, देश पर चार आक्रमण हुए। धर्म निरपेक्षता के नारे लगे, परन्तु धर्म के नाम पर देश विभाजन हुआ। समाजवाद के नारे लगे, किन्तु गरीबी–अमीरी की खाई चौड़ी होती गई। जिन आधारों पर देश खड़ा था, उसे आधुनिकीकरण के नाम पर काटने का प्रयास कांग्रेस ने किया, परिणामस्वरूप नई पीढ़ी की दशा त्रिशंकु जैसी हो गई। घटती मातृभूमि, सीमाओं पर आतंक, कश्मीर में पीड़ा, राष्ट्रघाती तुष्टीकरण, आर्थिक गुलामी उनकी समस्यायें हैं। कांग्रेस समस्याओं के सर्पों को पेटारी में बंदकर मदारी का कार्य करती रही। राजनीति पेशा नहीं समाजसेवा है। ‘प्रेम की गंगा बहाते चलो’, पंचशील तटस्थता की नीति छोड़कर ईंट का जवाब पत्थर से देना होगा। व्यक्ति और दल नहीं, राष्ट्र सर्वोपरि है। पात्र को इतना महंगा न बना दें कि गंगाजल का महत्व ही समाप्त हो जाय। देश को समाजवाद नहीं रामराज्य चाहिए। 

देश की समस्याओं को देखकर कहा गया है कि 

‘‘किस रावण की काटू बाहें, किस लंका में आग लगाऊं। दर–दर रावण दर–दर लंका, इतने राम कहां से लाऊ।’

मंजिल दूर नहीं है अपनी, दुख का बोझा ढोने वाले, जागरूक की जय निश्चित है, हार चुके सोने वाले।* :Tiranga:

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*आपका काम बेतरीन है अनुष्का जी ...मेरी तरफ से आपको बधाई ...सामान्य मंच पर आपकी सक्रियता बनी रही यही मेरी कामना है ...*

----------


## SUNIL1107

:Tiranga: .............................. :Tiranga:

----------


## zigolo.playboy

*Kuch Meri Taraf Se Bhi................
Ye Kaisa Kisan Hai..........................*

----------


## Bharatiya

> *Kuch Meri Taraf Se Bhi................
> Ye Kaisa Kisan Hai..........................*


ये भ्रस्टाचार की खेती करने वाला और दूसरों के खेत में आग लगाने की कोशिश करने वाला

----------


## zigolo.playboy

Kuch Aur Bhi Hai...............

----------


## zigolo.playboy

Ek Aur..........

----------


## SUNIL1107

:Tiranga: ..................... :Tiranga:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:Tiranga: ...........चरण-वंदना.......... :Tiranga:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:Tiranga: ........मेरा भारत महान............ :Tiranga:

----------


## rajkumar09

> *State Government Schemes*
> 
> 1. Rajiv ****hi Rehabilitation Package for Tsunami Affected Areas, Govt. of Tamil Nadu, Budgetary Allocation Rs.2347.19 crores
> 2. Rajiv ****hi Social Security Scheme for poor people, Department of Revenue and Disaster Management, Govt. of Puducherry
> 3. Rajiv Ratna Awas Yojna – Congress party president and United Progressive Alliance (UPA) Chairperson Sonia ****hi had announced that the Centre would give a package of Rs.1,500-crore for providing housing facilities to the poorer sections in Delhi, thus announcing the scheme.
> 4. Rajiv ****hi Prathamik Shiksha Mission , Raigarh
> 5. Rajiv ****hi Shiksha Mission, Madhya Pradesh
> 6. Rajiv ****hi Mission on Food Security , Madhya Pradesh
> 7. Rajiv ****hi Mission on Community Health, Madhya Pradesh
> ...


राज्य सरकार योजनाएं

1. सुनामी प्रभावित क्षेत्रों के लिए राजीव गांधी पुनर्वास पैकेज सरकार. तमिलनाडु, बजटीय आवंटन Rs.2347.19 करोड़
2. राजीव गांधी गरीब लोगों के लिए सामाजिक सुरक्षा योजना, राजस्व और आपदा प्रबंधन के विभाग, भारत सरकार. पुडुचेरी के
3. राजीव रत्न आवास योजना - कांग्रेस पार्टी के अध्यक्ष और संयुक्त प्रगतिशील गठबंधन (संप्रग) अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी की घोषणा की थी कि केंद्र सरकार दिल्ली में गरीब वर्गों के लिए आवास सुविधाओं को प्रदान करने के लिए 1 ,500 करोड़ के एक पैकेज देते हैं, इस प्रकार की योजना की घोषणा करेंगे.
4. राजीव गांधी Prathamik शिक्षा मिशन, रायगढ़
5. राजीव गांधी शिक्षा मिशन, मध्यप्रदेश
6. खाद्य सुरक्षा, मध्य प्रदेश पर राजीव गांधी मिशन
7. राजीव गांधी मिशन के सामुदायिक स्वास्थ्य, मध्य प्रदेश पर
8. राजीव गांधी ग्रामीण आवास निगम लिमिटेड के आर्थिक और सामाजिक समाज के कमजोर वर्गों की आवासीय जरूरतों को पूरा करने के कर्नाटक सरकार द्वारा स्थापित एक सरकारी कंपनी है. अप्रैल 2000 में पंजीकृत है, इसकी अधिकृत पूंजी 3 करोड़ भुगतान के साथ 10 रुपये करोड़ है.
9. राजीव गांधी पर्यटन विकास मिशन, राजस्थान
10. राजीव गांधी कम्प्यूटर साक्षरता कार्यक्रम, असम
11. राजीव गांधी Swavlamban रोजगार योजना, भारत सरकार. राष्ट्रीय राजधानी क्षेत्र दिल्ली
12. राजीव गांधी मोबाइल एड्स परामर्श और परीक्षण सेवा, राजीव गांधी फाउंडेशन
13. राजीव गांधी विद्यार्थी सुरक्षा योजना, महाराष्ट्र
14. वॉटर शेड प्रबंधन, सांसद के लिए राजीव गांधी मिशन
15. जनजातीय क्षेत्रों के लिए राजीव गांधी खाद्य सुरक्षा मिशन, सांसद
16. विकलांग, पांडिचेरी के लिए राजीव गांधी होम
17. राजीव गांधी नाश्ता योजना, पांडिचेरी
18. राजीव गांधी अक्षय ऊर्जा दिवस, पंजाब
19. राजीव गांधी कारीगरों स्वास्थ्य और जीवन बीमा योजना, तमिलनाडु
20. राजीव गांधी Zopadpatti और ​​Nivara Prakalpa, मुंबई
21. राजीव गांधी आरोग्य श्री कार्यक्रम, गुजरात राज्य सरकार. योजना
22. राजीव गांधी Abhyudaya योजना, एपी
23. राजीव गांधी कम्प्यूटर साक्षरता मिशन, जबलपुर
24. राजीव गांधी पुल और नई सड़कों और पुलों के निर्माण के लिए सड़क इन्फ्रास्ट्रक्चर विकास कार्यक्रम और हरियाणा राज्य में मौजूदा वालों के मजबूत
25. राजीव गांधी ग्रामीण Niwara Prakalp, महाराष्ट्र सरकार.
26. डाक के लिए इंदिरा गांधी Utkrishtha Chhattervritti योजना प्लस दो छात्रों को हिमाचल प्रदेश सरकार ने योजना, द्वारा प्रायोजित, केन्द्रीय सरकार
27. इंदिरा गांधी महिला संरक्षण योजना, महाराष्ट्र सरकार.
28. इंदिरा गांधी Prathisthan, आवास और शहरी योजना विभाग सरकार उत्तर प्रदेश,
29. इंदिरा क्रांति Patham स्कीम, आंध्र प्रदेश
30. इंदिरा गांधी नाहर परियोजना, राज्य सरकार. योजना
31. इंदिरा गांधी Vruddha Bhumiheen Shetmajoor Anudan योजना, सरकार. की
महाराष्ट्र
32. इंदिरा गांधी नाहर (IGNP) परियोजना, जैसलमेर, सरकार. राजस्थान के
33. इंदिरा गांधी Niradhar योजना, सरकार. महाराष्ट्र
34. इंदिरा गांधी कुप्पम, राज्य सरकार. प्रभावित सुनामी के लिए कल्याण योजना
मछुआरों
35. इंदिरा गांधी पेयजल योजना 2006, हरियाणा सरकार.
36. इंदिरा गांधी Niradhar पुरानी, ​​भूमिहीन, बेसहारा महिलाओं किए गए पुराने श्रम योजना,
महाराष्ट्र सरकार.
37. इंदिरा गांधी महिला संरक्षण योजना, महाराष्ट्र सरकार.
38. इंदिरा गांव गंगा योजना, छत्तीसगढ़
39. इंदिरा सहारा योजना, छत्तीसगढ़
40. इंदिरा सूचना शक्ति योजना, छत्तीसगढ़
41. इंदिरा गांधी बालिका सुरक्षा योजना, हिमाचल प्रदेश
42. इंदिरा गांधी गरीबी हटाओ योजना (DPIP), सांसद
43. इंदिरा गांधी सुपर थर्मल बिजली परियोजना, हरियाणा सरकार.
44. इंदिरा गांधी जल परियोजना, हरियाणा सरकार.
45. इंदिरा गांधी सागर परियोजना, भंडारा जिला Gosikhurd महाराष्ट्र
46. इंदिरा Jeevitha बीमा Pathakam, एपी सरकार
47. इंदिरा गांधी Priyadarshani विवाह शगुन योजना, हरियाणा सरकार.
48. इंदिरा महिला योजना स्कीम, मेघालय सरकार
49. इंदिरा गांधी बछड़ा पालन योजना, छत्तीसगढ़ सरकार.
50. इंदिरा गांधी प्रियदर्शनी विवाह शगुन योजना, हरियाणा सरकार.
51. इंदिरा गांधी बछड़ा पालन योजना, आंध्र प्रदेश की सरकार इस योजना के माध्यम से महिला बछड़ों को प्राप्त करने में प्रतिवादी परिवारों की सबसे मदद की.
52. इंदिरा गांधी भूमिहीन कृषि श्रम योजना, महाराष्ट्र सरकार.

----------


## Bharatiya

अचानक कैसे बढ़ गई राबर्ट वाड्रा की संपत्ति...सुषमा 

सोनिया गांधी और कांग्रेस सरकार के आने वाले दिन बेहद मुश्किल भरे हो सकते हैं. क्योंकि लगातार कांग्रेस पर हमला बोल रही बीजेपी ने लोकसभा में एक सनसनी खेज खुलासा किया है. लोकसभा में सुषमा स्वराज ने कहा है कि वो और उनकी सरकार लगातार सोनिया गांधी के दामाद राबर्ट वाड्रा की बढ़ती संपत्ति और कारोबार के बारे में दस्तावेज जुटा रहे है कि अचानक पिछले दो सालो के अंदर ही प्रियंका गांधी के पति राबर्ट वाड्रा की दौलत इतनी कैसे बढ़ गई.
बता दें कि गुरूवार को संसद में काले धन का मामला औऱ सांसदों की खरीद-फरोख्त का मामला छाया रहा जिसके चलते लोकसभा को 12 बजे तक स्थगित भी कर दिया गया. स्वराज ने कांग्रेस को हर मोड़ पर विफल और भ्रष्ट्राचार करार दिया उन्होंने पीएम मनमोहन सिंह के इस्तीफे की मांग कर डाली. 
बात कुछ ऐसे है कि सोनिया-राजीव गांधी की बेटी प्रियंका गांधी के पति राबर्ट बाड्रा ने पिछले दो सालों के अंदर करोड़ो का निवेश कर डाला है. इसके अलावा राबर्ट ने दिल्ली, हरियाणा, राजस्थान में करोड़ो की जमीनें खरीदी है और दिल्ली के बड़े होटल में उनकी 50 फीसदी हिस्सेदारी भी है

http://www.rajneetitimes.com/index.p...-30&Itemid=386

----------


## Bharatiya

समाचार पत्रों में छपी खबरों के अनुसार सोनिया गाँधी को वाईरल फिभर हुआ था !  फिर बाद में खबर आयी कि सोनिया जी अपनी शल्य-क्रिया करवाने विदेश गयी हैं !  कहाँ गयी पता नहीं ? परन्तु फिर खबर आयी कि अमेरिका में उस्तरा चलवा रही  हैं ! अब सहज प्रश्न उठता है कि वाईरल फिभर के लिए शल्य-क्रिया (ओपरेशन) की  क्या आवश्यकता है ? फिर किसी ने बताया कि कैंसर हो गया है ! अब इस बीमारी  कि खबर के बाद कहा गया कि देश सम्हालने का जिम्मा वो राहुल को सौंप गयी हैं  ! परन्तु बाद में खबर आयी कि राहुल और प्रियंका भी साथ गए हैं ! और बढेरा  भी ! फिर यह देश तो अब कागजों पर चल रहा है ! पता नहीं बेचारे मनमोहन अब  क्या करेंगे ?भाई आप लोग तो कुछ भी कयास लगाओ मुझे उससे कोई मतलब नहीं है !  लेकिन मेरी अंतर्दृष्टि कहती है कि यह देश में आसन्न संकटों के कारण  उपस्थित प्राण-भय के कारण यह होसियारी से किया गया पलायन है ! यह देश से  भागने की दूसरी कोशिश है सोनिया (एड्विग एन्टोनिया एल्बिना मायिनो) गाँधी  का ! पहली कोशिश तब की गयी जब स्विस बैंकों में जमा धन को ठिकाने लगाने ८  जून को निजी विमान से स्विट्ज़रलैंड गयी थी अपने सभी खाताधारी सम्बन्धियों  के साथ !अब संसद का सत्र चल रहा है ! सारी बेईमानी का दस्तावेज ऊपर आ चूका  है पहले ही ! शेयर बाजार औंधे मुँह गिर रहा है ! कीमतें आसमान पर जा पहुँची  हैं ! और अन्ना अड़े हैं भारत की जनता को दिल्ली बुलाने के लिए ! अब सोचो !  जब भारत की सभी खुफिया एजेंसियों की रिपोर्ट कह रही हैं कि जनता उमड़ कर  आने वाली है अन्ना के अनशन में ! दिल्ली में भीड़ नियंत्रित करना मुस्किल  हो जायेगा ! मिस्र और लीबिया इत्यादी देशों के सारे रेकॉर्ड टूटने वाले हैं  ! ऐसे में अगर जनता का मुड बिगड़ गया तो लोगों को १० जनपथ पहुँचते कितनी  देर लगेगी ! और सरकार को पहले से पता है कि अब धरना के बारे में कोर्ट  अन्ना को हरी झंडी दिखाने वाला है ! और तब शायद दिल्ली पुलिस कोर्ट के  निर्देशों पर काम करेगी ! अब सोनिया जी के हाथ से बाजी निकल चूकी है तो  बेचारी अबला अब क्या करे ? अपने बच्चों को लेकर सेफ हेवेन में चली गयी !  आखिर प्राण रक्षा भी तो एक धर्म है ! यह सब तो ठीक है परन्तु जनता जब  दिल्ली आएगी तो फिर सिब्बल, दिग्विजय, चिदंबरम, प्रणव मुखर्जी, सुबोधकांत  सहाय, मनीष तिवारी, सिघवी और बेचारे हिंदी शिक्षक जनार्दन द्विवेदी जी को  कौन सा सबक सिखाएगी ? और जब जनता की पाठशाला शुरू होगी तब ये लोग डंडा खाने  पर मम्मी-मम्मी चिल्लायेंगे ! और मम्मी तो बैठी है अमेरिका में ! तब सोचो  कैसा दृश्य होगा ? है न मजेदार कल्पना ? सोचो ! सोचो !! मेरे भाईयों, बहनों  ! बड़ा मजा आएगा न ? जैसा मजा ४ जून को आया था उससे भी ज्यादा मजेदार होगा  यह दृश्य ! हा हा हा हा.....तालियाँ ! गालियाँ ! और देखो इस बार जुत्ता  केवल दिखाना मत मारना भी !

http://www.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-s...n-2329384.html

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*रॉबर्ट वढेरा को सोनिया से देश का दामाद बना दिया है! हर सुविधाएं! यहाँ तक कि देश के मंत्रियों से भी ज्यादा सुसिधाएं! कहा जाता है कि एअरपोर्ट पर इसकी चैकिंग तक नहीं होती!* 


> अचानक कैसे बढ़ गई राबर्ट वाड्रा की संपत्ति...सुषमा 
> 
> सोनिया गांधी और कांग्रेस स..ion=com_content&view=article&id=1657:sushma-swaraj-on-soniya-&catid=58:2010-08-10-11-53-30&Itemid=386"]http://www.rajneetitimes.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1657:  sushma-swaraj-on-soniya-&catid=58:2010-08-10-11-53-30&Itemid=386[/URL]

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये सब खुद को धक्के से अमर करने के तरीके है बंधू!
जो थोड़े ज्यादा पुराने थे उनके जनम और मरण दिन को कोई दिवस बनाकर सरकारी छूती के रूप में मनाकर हमेशा के लिए अमर बना दिया, अब नयी फसल के नाम पर सुविधाओं के नाम धन भी खाया और नाम भी हमेशा के लिए रहेगा!* 


> राज्य सरकार योजनाएं
> 
> 1. सुनामी प्रभावित क्षेत्रों के लिए राजीव गांधी पुनर्वास पैकेज सरका..ध्र प्रदेश की सरकार इस योजना के माध्यम से महिला बछड़ों को प्राप्त करने में प्रतिवादी परिवारों की सबसे मदद की.
> 52. इंदिरा गांधी भूमिहीन कृषि श्रम योजना, महाराष्ट्र सरकार.

----------


## bihari ghora

I AM WAITING THAT U MEGAUPLOAD THE BOOKS,CONGRATS 4 GOOD KNOWLEDGE

----------


## marwariladka



----------


## aawara

> *ये सब खुद को धक्के से अमर करने के तरीके है बंधू!
> जो थोड़े ज्यादा पुराने थे उनके जनम और मरण दिन को कोई दिवस बनाकर सरकारी छूती के रूप में मनाकर हमेशा के लिए अमर बना दिया*


*कहीं अश्वतथामा   जैसी स्थिती न हो जाये, की अमरत्व भी बोझ  बन जाये .*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*उतनी स्थिति खराब होने में तो बहुत समय लगता है! उतना समय है कहाँ? दुनिया ख़तम भी तो होने वाली है न?:pointlol:दुनिया ख़तम होने कि बात शायद ये लोग भी सीरियस ले गए हैं, तभी किसी कि परवाह किये बिना मुह से हग देते हैं पिग्विजय सिंह जैसे लोग!* 


> *कहीं अश्वतथामा   जैसी स्थिती न हो जाये, की अमरत्व भी बोझ  बन जाये .*

----------


## aawara

*यह सही है कि ’जनता‘ में सब कुछ सदा अच्छा नहीं होता उसकी जिंदगी में भी अनेक तरह की ,दुर्बलताएं होती हैं। इसके बावजूद उदित होती प्रतिरोध की ताकत भी उसी जनता के भीतर होती है ,जो बराबर संघर्षरत है।‘‘  यह एक ऐतिहासिक सत्य है। जन संघर्षों के प्रति यथार्थवादी रूख। जनता का  कितना ही शोषण किया जाय वह कभी नहीं मरती है।* 

*कभी नहीं जनता मरती है|
शासक ही शासक मरते हैं |
शोषक ही शोषक ही मरते हैं।* 

*यह दूसरी बात है कि शासक या शोषक को इस बात का भ्रम तथा अहंकार होता है कि वह अपनी ताकत के बल पर जनता को हरा देगा। वह अपने शीश महल में बैठा अपनी नीवं खिसकती नहीं देख पाता। लेकिन कुछ समय के लिए ऐसा भले ही हो जाए अंततः जनता की एकजुटता की ही जीत होती है क्योंकि -* 

चुन-चुन 
*क्षण-क्षण के कण 
जीवित जनता  
जोड़ रही है दिन की हड्डी-पसली-ममता
दृढ़ से दृढ़तर बना रही है अपनी क्षमता। *

----------


## Amigo_nl

नमस्कार भारत जी मैं कुछ समय से अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ और ये मेरी पहली प्रविष्टी है .आपका सूत्र लाजवाब है. आपने  इस कुत्ते,हरामखोर,देश को लूटने वाले ,माँ###द (माफ़ करना मित्र मेरे पास तो शब्द ही नहीं है इस परिवार को गाली देने के लिए क्योकि इनके लिए तो हर गाली छोटी है) परिवार का सच जनता के सामने रख के बहुत अच्छा व्  पुण्य का कार्य किया है . आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई .और मेरी और से तुच्छ सी रेपो कबूल करे मित्र.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Amigo_nl

मित्रवर आपकी पोस्ट से लगता है  कांग्रेस से बड़ा प्यार है आपको . मानता हूँ की लोकतंत्र है और सबको वोट देने का अधिकार है  पर क्या करे मेरे भाई अभी भी हमारी अधिकतर जनता अनपढ़ और भोली है ,और जब तक जनता को इनकी असलियत  का पता नहीं चलता  जनता यूँही लुटती रहेगी . भला हो भारत भाई का जो ये इनका सच लोगो के सामने रखने की हिम्मत कर रहे हैं , मेरे हिसाब से ज्यादा नहीं तो कम से कम जितने भी लोग अन्तर्वासना पर हैं उनको तो इनकी असलियत पता लग गयी होगी और हो सकता उनमे से कुछ पहले कांग्रेस को वोट देते हों पर अब ना दे खैर में तो कांग्रेस को वोट देता भी नहीं हूँ, आप देते हों तो में kah नहीं  सकता , और मेरा कहने का मतलब अकेली कांग्रेस ही नहीं जितने भी हरामखोर हैं देश मैं सबकी पोल खुलनी चाहिए , तो मेरे कहने का मतलब ये है की भाई जब तक इनकी असली औकात जनता के सामने नहीं आयेगी  ये देश को लूटते रहेंगे .गुस्सा न  करे थोड़ी ठण्ड रखे ,अगर मेरी बात आपको बुरी लगी हो या मेरे शब्दों से कोई ठेस पहुंची हो आपको तो क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ मित्र . आशा है की आप मेरी बात समझ गए होंगे. धन्यवाद .

----------


## faqrudeen

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post513347 :rofl::rofl:




> Quote Originally Posted by Dark Rider View Post
> 
> मेने की है ,
> 
> नियम भंग : रोमन में पोस्ट
> 
> 
> और शायद ने गलत न होऊ तो लोग मुझसे आशा करते है |

----------


## MASTRAAM

दोस्त ...रोमन में पोस्ट करने पर आपकी सदस्यता हमेशा के लिए नवागत कर दी जायेगी  |
क्या आप मोबाइल से हैं ?

----------


## faqrudeen

bhai jaan computer se hun. par hindi mein badal ta nahi hai . pata nahi kyun. aur jo thoda bahut badalta hai to kuch ka kuch matlab ban jata hai


> दोस्त ...रोमन में पोस्ट करने पर आपकी सदस्यता हमेशा के लिए नवागत कर दी जायेगी  |
> क्या आप मोबाइल से हैं ?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*प्रबंधन का तहेदिल से शुक्रिया सूत्र को पुनह खोलने के लिए!
सभी सदस्यों से सहयोग की आशा है!


एक बार फिर से प्रबधन का धन्यवाद! 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सभी जानते हैं कि किस तरह से राहुल द विन्ची को कोंग्रेस का अगला  उत्तराधिकारी बनाने के लिए योजनायें शुरू की गयी थी! ये बात अलग है कि इस  बार के चुनावों के बाद उन्हें अपनी योजनाओं पर दुबारा सोचना पड़ सकता है!

खैर, मुद्दे की बात पे आते हैं!
राहुल गाँधी ज्यादा पढ़ा लिखा नहीं है! ज्यादा क्या, शायद एक आम भारतीय को  जीवन चलने के लिए जितना पढना लिखना जरूरी है, उतना भी पढ़ा लिखा नहीं है!  (देश चलने की जिम्मेदारी के लिए ज्ञान और अनुभव , इतना तो बनता है  दोस्तों!) सदन में और सदन से बहार आजतक राहुल ने कभी किसी बहस में भाग नहीं  लिया! (भाग ले भी नहीं सकता, क्यूंकि मैं नहीं मानता राहुल को देश और देश  की राजनीति की समझ होगी!)

अब युवा नेता के नाम पर उनके प्रधान मंत्री बनने की बात पर सहमति बनाने  वालों को क्या ये नहीं सोचना चाहिए कि युवा तो भारत में करोड़ों कि संख्या  में हैं! लाख दो लाख तो इस फोरम पर भी होंगे! उनमे से कोई क्यूँ नहीं!
शायद इसलिए कि कोई भी उनमे से गाँधी नहीं है!
प्रजातंत्र के नाम पर आजतक इस देश में राज तंत्र चलाया जा रहा है! 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अपने इतिहास की पुस्तकों को पढ़कर क्या अजीब-सा नहीं लगता?
हमारे इतिहास की पुस्तकें हमें बताती हैं कि अहिंसा, महात्मा गांधी,  कांग्रेस आदि के कारण अंग्रेजों ने भारत को छोड़ा और हमारा देश स्वतन्त्र  हुआ। यह सब पढ़कर बड़ा अजीब-सा लगता है मुझे। सोचने लगता हूँ कि क्या अहिंसा  और सत्याग्रह के कारण डाकू, स्वार्थी, क्रूर, कुटिल, अत्याचारी, हत्यारे,  निर्दय, अवसरवादी, अतिमहत्वाकांक्षी अंग्रेजों का हृदय परिवर्तन हो गया?  मुझे विश्वास नहीं हो पाता, और शायद न कभी होगा, कि ऐसा हुआ था। यही कारण  है कि इतिहास की पुस्तकों को पढ़कर मुझे अजीब-सा लगने लगता है। क्या आपको  नहीं लगता ऐसा? क्या आप विश्वास करते हैं कि केवल एक व्यक्ति की अगुवाई में  एक पार्टी अहिंसा और सत्याग्रह के माध्यम से एक परतन्त्र देश को स्वतन्त्र  करा सकता है?

जिस काल में अंग्रेजों ने भारत (1947) छोड़ा लगभग उसी काल में उन्हें अपने  न्यू जीलैंड  (1947), बर्मा (1948), सीलोन (1948) Palestine (1948) आदि  उपनिवेशों को भी छोड़ना पड़ा था। यह तो हो ही नहीं सकता कि अहिंसा और  सत्याग्रह का प्रभाव अंग्रेजों पर इतना अधिक पड़ा हो को भारत के अलावा  उन्होंने अपने उपरोक्त उपनिवेशों को भी छोड़ दिया हो। स्पष्ट है कि  अंग्रेजों के समक्ष अपने उपनिवेशों को छोड़ने की विवशता थी। वास्तविकता यही  है कि द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध ने ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य को खोखला करके रख दिया था  और उसके कारण अंग्रेज अपने उपनिवेशों में अपना नियन्त्रण रख पाने में स्वयं  को असमर्थ पा रहे थे। इस विवशता के चलते उन्हें निश्चय करना पड़ा कि धक्के  देकर निकाले जाने की अपेक्षा सत्ता छोड़कर इज्जत के साथ निकल लेना ही अधिक  अच्छा है।

भारत में तो उनकी स्थिति और भी खराब हो गई थी। सेना उनके पास थी नहीं, वे  तो स्थानीय सैनिकों को वेतन देकर उन्हीं के बल पर राज्य कर रहे थे। किन्तु  समय बीतने के साथ स्थानीय सैनिकों में जागरूकता आ गई थी जिसके कारण  अंग्रेजों के लिए भारत में सैनिकों का मिल पाना बहुत मुश्किल कार्य हो गया  था। यदि अग्रेज भारत को न छोड़ने का निश्चय करते तो नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस  की आजाद हिन्द फौज उन्हें रौंद कर रख देती। वैसे भी अंग्रेज कुटिल अवश्य  थे किन्तु बुद्धिमान भी थे, वे जानते थे कि किसी भी देश को हमेशा के लिए  गुलाम बनाकर नहीं रखा जा सकता, एक न एक दिन उन्हें आजाद करना ही पड़ेगा।  भारत को आसानी के साथ छोड़ देने के निश्चय के पीछे उनकी यह बुद्धिमत्ता भी  एक कारण थी।

किन्तु इतिहास की पुस्तकों में अंग्रेजों के भारत छोड़ने का पूरा-पूरा श्रेय  व्यक्तिविशेष, दलविशेष, अहिंसा और सत्याग्रह को दे दिया गया। क्या यह अजीब  नहीं लगता आपको?
**सच्चाई यही है हमारे इतिहास में ही तथ्यों इस तरह से डाला गया कि आने वाली नस्ल इस झूठ को सो बार पढ़े तो झूठ सच में बदल जाए!*

*


*

----------


## Parm82

हाँ ये तो है जी... पर इस बारे में हम कर भी क्या सकते है .बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है
 आप का दिन शुभ एवं मंगलमय हो

----------


## lalitji

Bahut achche bhai aankh kholne wala sutr hai meri taraf se, Shak to pehle se hi tha par ab yakeen aa gaya ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++

----------


## welcome

GOOD KEEP IT UP....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *अपने इतिहास की पुस्तकों को पढ़कर क्या अजीब-सा नहीं लगता?
> हमारे इतिहास की पुस्तकें हमें बताती हैं कि अहिंसा, महात्मा गांधी,  कांग्रेस आदि के कारण अंग्रेजों ने भारत को छोड़ा और हमारा देश स्वतन्त्र  हुआ। यह सब पढ़कर बड़ा अजीब-सा लगता है मुझे। सोचने लगता हूँ ..................................................  .................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................क्या यह अजीब  नहीं लगता आपको?
> **सच्चाई यही है हमारे इतिहास में ही तथ्यों इस तरह से डाला गया कि आने वाली नस्ल इस झूठ को सो बार पढ़े तो झूठ सच में बदल जाए!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *


अजीब सा लगता तौ है भारत भाई किन्तु किया क्या जा सकता है ?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> हाँ ये तो है जी... पर इस बारे में हम कर भी क्या सकते है .बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है
>  आप का दिन शुभ एवं मंगलमय हो





> Bahut achche bhai aankh kholne wala sutr hai meri taraf se, Shak to pehle se hi tha par ab yakeen aa gaya ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++





> GOOD KEEP IT UP....





> अजीब सा लगता तौ है भारत भाई किन्तु किया क्या जा सकता है ?


*सबसे आसान बात जो हम कर सकते हैं!

वो ये है कि अपने आस पास या कहीं भी जहाँ भी मौका मिले, इस सब बातों को  लोगों के सामने लाना! क्यूंकि भारत की ज्यादातर आबादी को इन सब बातों की  भनक तक नहीं नहीं है और जिस तरह से बचपन में ही हमें हमारी किताबों के  जरिये बापू और चाचा के नाम की पट्टी पढ़ा दी जाती है, उससे ये तो जाहिर है  कि इनकी जडें समय के साथ साथ और गहरी ही होती जानी है!

तो देश के लिए इतना तो करें! झूठे इतिहास और उसके काल्पनिक महानता वाले  पात्रों की पोल खोलने में मदद करें! राजनीती से प्रेरत होकर नहीं, बल्कि  अगर आपका दिल कहे कि  हाँ करना चाहिए!*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by BHARAT KUMAR


सबसे आसान बात जो हम कर सकते हैं!

वो ये है कि अपने आस पास या कहीं भी जहाँ भी मौका मिले, इस सब बातों को  लोगों के सामने लाना! क्यूंकि भारत की ज्यादातर आबादी को इन सब बातों की  भनक तक नहीं नहीं है और जिस तरह से बचपन में ही हमें हमारी किताबों के  जरिये बापू और चाचा के नाम की पट्टी पढ़ा दी जाती है, उससे ये तो जाहिर है  कि इनकी जडें समय के साथ साथ और गहरी ही होती जानी है!

तो देश के लिए इतना तो करें! झूठे इतिहास और उसके काल्पनिक महानता वाले  पात्रों की पोल खोलने में मदद करें! राजनीती से प्रेरत होकर नहीं, बल्कि  अगर आपका दिल कहे कि  हाँ करना चाहिए!


इस पट्टी  को पढ़ने में सबसे बड़ा योगदान सरकारी बाबू तबके का रहा है जो अंग्रेजो के ज़माने से अपने आप को अभिजात्य समझाता था और अंग्रजो के तलबे चटाने में अपनी महानता / इस परिवार ने उस तबके को प्रश्रय दिया /भारत के २ % अवादी द्वारा समझी जाने वाली अंग्रेजी को भारत की राजभाषा बना दिया और अंग्रेज भक्त सरकारी बाबू रातो रात नेहरू भक्त बन गए* *किसी आजाद देश के लिए इस से बड़ी शर्मिन्दिगी क्या होगी की आजादी का पहला भाषण आम जनता की भाषा में न हो कर उन अंग्रेजो की भाषा में हो जिनकी गुलामी से हम आजाद हुए थे* 
*आज भे वो ही परम्परा चल रही है IAS आज भी शाशक की तरह व्यहवार करता है और उसे आज भी हिंदी में बात करने में शर्म महसूस होती है*

----------


## Sss143

बहुत अच्छा कम से कम इतिहास की कुछ जानकारी तो मिली और आगे भी बताईये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *lijiye आप सब के लिए पेश है नाथूराम गोडसे की जुबानी .....की क्यों उसने गाँधी जी की हत्या की .....उसके सहयोगियों के फोटो के साथ ......कोर्ट रूम की गवाही और पेशी के वक्त की फोटो .....उसके कुछ पर्सनल पत्र जो उसने अपने बड़े भाई को लिखे थे ..............और भी बहुत कुछ ......
> 
> पर दोस्तों ये धयान रखियेगा कि ये प्रतिबंधित है ..........*
> 
> 
> ****hi-Vadh-Kyo-गाँधी-वध-क्यों.pdf (28.42 MB)
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/OJQ7YBZB9I



खान साहब मल्टीअपलोड तो बंद हो चुकी है क्रप्या मिडियाफ़ायर का लिंक दे या जिस किसी भी मित्र के पास उपलब्ध हो देने की मेहरबानी करे

----------


## RANAJI1982

भारत जी आपने वाकई बहुत अच्छा काम किया है ! आपकी राष्ट्र भक्ति शत शत अभिनन्दन..............धन्य  वाद

----------


## shahanshah

एन कपटी सालों की हटने की बरी आ गई है ....देश जागरूक हो रहा है .....सब राज देश की जनताओं के सामने आएगी ........नया परिवर्तन जरुर होगा ..........जय हिंद !

----------


## shahanshah

बहु ही अच सूत्र है आपका ,मुझे तो पढ़कर रोना आ गया और ज्यादा आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ .....मुझे पहले से ही शक था एन सालों पर .........कितना अजीब हैं नेहरु कोई उपनाम ही नहीं है और न कोई गाँधी उपनाम है ............!!!!!!! कितना बड़ा धोखा हो रहा है ,देश के साथ !

----------


## vkhapriye

भाई आपने जो जानकारी दी है वाकई बहुत ही बढ़िया मै तो इससे अभी तक अनजान था

----------


## vkhapriye

*आगे भी ऐसी ही जानकारी दे रहो धन्यवाद*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> बहु ही अच सूत्र है आपका ,मुझे तो पढ़कर रोना आ गया और ज्यादा आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ .....मुझे पहले से ही शक था एन सालों पर .........कितना अजीब हैं नेहरु कोई उपनाम ही नहीं है और न कोई गाँधी उपनाम है ............!!!!!!! कितना बड़ा धोखा हो रहा है ,देश के साथ !


*मित्र इस जानकारी को जितना हो सके उतना ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों में बांटे! 
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *lijiye आप सब के लिए पेश है नाथूराम गोडसे की जुबानी .....की क्यों उसने गाँधी जी की हत्या की .....उसके सहयोगियों के फोटो के साथ ......कोर्ट रूम की गवाही और पेशी के वक्त की फोटो .....उसके कुछ पर्सनल पत्र जो उसने अपने बड़े भाई को लिखे थे ..............और भी बहुत कुछ ......पर दोस्तों ये धयान रखियेगा कि ये प्रतिबंधित है ..........*****hi-Vadh-Kyo-गाँधी-वध-क्यों.pdf (28.42 MB)http://www.multiupload.com/OJQ7YBZB9I





> खान साहब मल्टीअपलोड तो बंद हो चुकी है क्रप्या मिडियाफ़ायर का लिंक दे या जिस किसी भी मित्र के पास उपलब्ध हो देने की मेहरबानी करे


कोई भाई इस पर भी ध्यान दे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> कोई भाई इस पर भी ध्यान दे


*मित्र इस लिंक को देखें अगर कोई मदद हो जाये!*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*कांग्रेस कभी भागवद गीता के अपमान पर चुप रह जाती है।
 कभी 2G घोटालों को पी जाती है
 कभी अपनी धरोहर 'आयुर्वेद' में वर्णित द्रव्यों के दूसरे देशों द्वारा पेटेंट कराये जाने पर अविचलित रहती है।
 कभी ३६६ क़त्ल करने वाले कसाब को शाही दामाद बनाकर पाले रखती है।
 गिलानी जैसे अलगाववादियों के साथ 'मित्रवत' ओर जनरल वी के सिंह जैसे देशभक्त के साथ 'शत्रुवत' रहती है।
 देश की जनता को रामनवमी की बधाई देती है ओर दूसरी और --रामसेतु--को तुडवाने का कुप्रयास करती है।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

........................

----------


## shahanshah

*MUST WATCH EPISODE .........जरुर देखें मेरा आग्रह है ! इसमे में भी इन नेताओं की सच्चाई छुपी हुई है !(**पहला भाग )**

*<font size="4"><span style="color:#0000ff;"><strong><span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 28px; font-size: medium; ">

----------


## shahanshah

*(दूसरा भाग )

*<span style="color:#0000ff;"><font size="4"><strong><span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 28px; font-size: medium; ">

----------


## zpr

बड़ी रोचक जानकारी दी है आपने 
मैं इन तथ्यों को अपने हर जाननेवाले व्यक्ति को बताऊंगा 
इस  विषय पे थोड़ी भिन्न बात जो मैने पढ़ी थी की 
" आम जनसभाओं में कांग्रेसी अशिक्षित जनता को यह कहकर मुर्ख बनाते थे की 
गाँधी और नेहरु का अंग्रेज कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाते क्योंकि उनकी रक्षा स्वयं भगवान राम और लक्ष्मण करते हैं "
दुष्प्रचार , दुराचार और सत्य का दुरूपयोग ..!
क्या भारतीय लोकतंत्र इनके सत्य को समझ कर इन्हें सबक सीखाएगा ?
मित्रों भारत पे मुगलों , अंग्रेजों और अन्य आततायियों ने इस लिए शासन किया क्योकि हम शायद "चलता है "
की प्रवृति से ग्रसित है और आज भी अधिकांश नागरिक अपने अधिकारों को नहीं जानते और इस परिवार जैसे लोगों को 
राज परिवार मानने की भूल करते हैं 
प्रजातंत्र की शक्ति जनता जिस दिन समझेगी , ये लोग स्वतः सत्ता क्या राष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य से हीं लुप्त हो जायेंगे

----------


## MALLIKA

> इस परिवार ने भारत का 6 लाख किलो सोना+चान्दी+ हीरे जवाहरात आमेर के किले से चुरा कर स्विटज़रलैण्ड भेज दिया था जो वहाँ के बैंकों में बन्द होगा।



कोई मुझे पता करके बताये की किस बैंक में बंद है !
इन सालो ने तो पुरे देश की लुटिया ही डुबो दी है !
जब तक देश की जनता एक जुट नहीं होगी !
तब तक ये ऐसे ही उत्पात मचाते रहेंगे !






> *मित्र इस लिंक को देखें अगर कोई मदद हो जाये!*


भारत जी लिंक कहा है ?

----------


## salil1234

पिछले दो घंटो से ये सूत्र पढ़ रहा हूँ(offline. now online). अभी ३६वे पेज पर हूँ. 
सुबह जॉब पर जाना है पर पढ़े बिना रह नहीं पा रहा.
अद्भुत सूत्र है. NDTV के सिवा इतनी बढ़िया बहस मेने कभी नहीं देखि-सुनी.
सभी  लिखने वाले मित्रो को सलाम
राम- राम.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> कोई भाई इस पर भी ध्यान दे





> *मित्र इस लिंक को देखें अगर कोई मदद हो जाये!*





> कोई मुझे पता करके बताये की किस बैंक में बंद है !
> इन सालो ने तो पुरे देश की लुटिया ही डुबो दी है !
> जब तक देश की जनता एक जुट नहीं होगी !
> तब तक ये ऐसे ही उत्पात मचाते रहेंगे !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> भारत जी लिंक कहा है ?


*
मित्र वैसे तो पिछली प्रविष्टि में लिंक दिया था! वहां नहीं देख पा रहे तो यहाँ क्लिक कीजिये! सभी बातें यहाँ लिखी गयी हैं!*



click here

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> बड़ी रोचक जानकारी दी है आपने 
> मैं इन तथ्यों को अपने हर जाननेवाले व्
> नकी रक्षा स्वयं भगवान राम और लक्ष्मण करते हैं "
> !
>   नहीं जानते और इस परिवार जैसे लोगों को 
> से हीं लुप्त हो जायेंगे


*मित्र शुरुवात में गाँधी ने हिन्दुओं को अपना अनुयायी बनाने के लिए यही सब  ड्रामा किया था! जब उसे पहचान मिल गयी तो अपनी औकात पर आया था!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> कोई मुझे पता करके बताये की किस बैंक में बंद है !
> इन सालो ने तो पुरे देश की लुटिया ही डुबो दी है !
> ?


*
स्वामी सुब्रमण्यम के अनुसार उनके पास इन लोगों के बैंक खातों की पूरी  जानकारी है! लेकिन जब तक सरकार ही इनकी है तब तक इस बारे में दुसरे देशों  के बैंक पर दबाव नहीं बनाया जा सकता!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> पिछले दो घंटो से ये सूत्र पढ़ रहा हूँ(offline. now online). अभी ३६वे पेज पर हूँ. 
> सुबह जॉब पर जाना है पर पढ़े बिना रह नहीं पा रहा.
> अद्भुत सूत्र है. NDTV के सिवा इतनी बढ़िया बहस मेने कभी नहीं देखि-सुनी.
> सभी  लिखने वाले मित्रो को सलाम
> राम- राम.


*राम राम भाई!* 


*आपका शुक्रिया मित्र! लेकिन जिस चैनल से आपने तुलना की है वो ऐसा लगा जैसे आपने तमाचा जड़ दिया हम सबको!*

----------


## shahanshah

इस विडियो पर किसी ने कोई कमेन्ट नहीं किया !आपलोग देखिये एक बार ! crime petrol एपिदोसे 99 एंड 100




> *MUST WATCH EPISODE .........जरुर देखें मेरा आग्रह है ! इसमे में भी इन नेताओं की सच्चाई छुपी हुई है !(**पहला भाग )**
> 
> *<font size="4"><span style="color:#0000ff;"><strong><span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 28px; font-size: medium; ">

----------


## shahanshah

en bastard ko goli mar do .......

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> en bastard ko goli mar do .......





> इस विडियो पर किसी ने कोई कमेन्ट नहीं किया !आपलोग देखिये एक बार ! crime petrol एपिदोसे 99 एंड 100


*मित्र आपके सहयोग के लिए शुक्रिया! मैं इस शो का नियमित दर्शक हूँ!*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*राहुल  गाँधी सच मे ब्राम्हण है ... उनके जनेऊ संस्कार के लिए सोनिया गाँधी और  राजीव गाँधी भारत के पण्डितो को उच्च नही समझा था .. इसीलिए राहुल गाँधी का  जनेऊ संस्कार करने के लिए इटली के वेटिकन से उच्च ब्राम्हण . "श्री श्री  १००८ पंडित पोप जान पाल मिश्रा बनारस वाले" को बुलाया गया था !!

 [ मित्रों , असल मे राहुल गाँधी ईसाई है और ईसाई बच्चो मे बचपन मे एक विधि की जाती है जिसे बपतिस्मा कहते है .. इसके बाद ही  बच्चा ईसाई माना जाता है ..राहुल गाँधी का बपतिस्मा करवाने के लिए सोनिया  गाँधी ने पोप जान पाल को अपने घर पर बुलाया था ये तश्वीर उसी समय की है ..


 राहुल गाँधी ने भी स्वीकार किया है की सेंट स्टीफन कोलेज मे उनका दाखिला  माइनारिटीज [ईसाई ] कोटे से हुआ है .. और राहुल गाँधी का असली नाम राउल  विन्ची है .. 

 राहुल गाँधी जब मेकेंजी मे नौकरी करते थे तब उनका  नाम आधिकारिक तौर से वहाँ राउल विन्ची ही था .. छह साल पहले एक विदेशी  चैनेल को दिये इंटरव्यू मे राहुल गाँधी ने स्वीकार किया की उनका असली नाम  राउल विन्ची है और वो इसी नाम से मेकेंजी मे नौकरी करते थे .. लेकिन  उन्होंने इसका कारण ऐसा बताया जिसे सुनकर आप सब हसेंगे ..

 राहुल  गाँधी ने कहा की उनकी जान को लिट्टे से खतरा था इसलिए उन्होंने अपना नाम  बदल लिया .. मित्रों क्या नाम बदल लेने से आदमी की शक्ल बदल जाती है ?  राहुल गाँधी को पूरी दुनिया टीवी पर देखती है तो सब लोग उनका शक्ल पहचानते  ही थे फिर सिर्फ नाम बदल लेने से क्या खतरा खत्म हो सकता था ?
 अगर ऐसा ही था तो फिर राहुल गाँधी को अपने चेहरे की प्लास्टिक सर्जरी करवा लेनी चाहिए थी |

 इतना ही नही राहुल गाँधी दो दो देशो की नागरिकता रखते है .उनके पास इटली की नागरिकता और इटालियन पासपोर्ट भी है ..

 जब पत्रकार ने आगे पूछना शुरू किया तब राहुल गाँधी थैंक यू बोलकर खड़े हो गए थे |*

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन सा...... की तो ...........    .............   ...................    ........................     .......................central 41central 41central 41

----------


## The Unique

आतँकवादियो को सबसे पहले तो सोनिया गाधीँ और उसके कमीने परिवार को खत्म कर देना चाहिए।तब भारत माता के सिने से कुछ बोझ कम होगा और देश मेँ कुछ शान्तिँ आएगी

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आतँकवादियो को सबसे पहले तो सोनिया गाधीँ और उसके कमीने परिवार को खत्म कर देना चाहिए।तब भारत माता के सिने से कुछ बोझ कम होगा और देश मेँ कुछ शान्तिँ आएगी


आतंकवादी देश का भला क्यों करेंगे...........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Attachment 437392
> 
> *राहुल  गाँधी सच मे ब्राम्हण है ... |*


_मित्र ये भी वोट के लिए ड्रामा का एक और एपिसोड है! 
_

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*नेहरु  की प्रधानमंत्री बनने की जिद ने ही इस देश के दो टुकड़े करवा दिये .. आज  ये नकली गाँधी खानदान को अपने आपको मुसलमानों का सबसे बड़ा हितैषी मानता है  अगर उस वक् ...क्त एक मुसलमान मो. अली जिन्ना को इस देश का प्रधानमंत्री  बना देता तो इस देश के आज तीन टुकड़े नही होते .. सब जानते थे कि जिन्ना को  कैंसर है और वो सिर्फ चंद महीनो ही जिन्दा रहने वाले है और पाकिस्तान बनने के सिर्फ छह महीने बाद ही उनका निधन हो गया था |

 भारत की आजादी के मुख्य पांच कारण माने जाते है.

 १) द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के बाद विश्व में दो नई महा शक्तिया अमेरिका और  सोवियत संघ उभर कर सामने आई और वो दोनों भारत के आजादी के पक्ष में थी.

 २). इंग्लैंड में कंजर्वेटिव पार्टी के स्थान पर लेबर पार्टी ने सरकार का  गठन किया, जिसके अधिकांश नेता भारत की आजादी के पक्ष में थे. लेबर पार्टी  के अध्यक्ष क्लीमेंट एटली ने अपने पार्टी के घोषणा पत्र मे कहा था कि अगर  वो सत्ता मे आते है तो ब्रिटेन की उपनिवेशवाद नीति को खत्म करके सभी देशो  को आजाद कर देंगे |
 ३). ब्रिटेन द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध में विजयी रहा था,  परन्तु लगातार ६ साल तक युद्ध में खून बहाने के बाद उसके सैनिक भारत की  स्वतंत्रता संग्राम को रोकने के लिए और अपना खून नहीं बहाना चाहते थे.

 ४). ब्रिटिश भारतीय सरकार भारतीय सैनिको को भारतीय राष्टीय अन्दोनल में शामिल होने से नहीं रोक सकती थी..

 ५) नेताजी बोस के द्वारा आजाद हिंद फ़ौज बनाकर अंग्रेजो पर हमला करना भी  एक बड़ा करण था .. अंग्रज डर गए थे की नेताजी से प्रेरणा लेकर कई और नेताजी  पैदा हो सकते है |

 ये ५ कारन है आजादी के. अब आप ही बताये की इसमें से क्या चीज गाँधी या नेहरु ने किया था?*

----------


## satyendra85

रामायण में कहा है की 
राज निति बिनु , धन बिनु धर्मा ! हरिही समरपे बिनु सत्करमा   !
फिर कहा है की
 सचिव , वैद्य , गुरु तिन जो , प्रिय बोलहि भय आश !
राज धरम ,तन तिनी कर बेगिही होहाही नाश !!
यानि राजनीती में सब जायज है , किसी को भी देख लो सब एक है ! कहा है की हमाम में सब एक जेसे रहते है !
इसलिए किसी  विशेष नेता को जिम्मेदार मत बनाओ देश की हालत , बल्कि जिम्मेदार है देश की जनता !
नेता बनाना जनता के हाथ है ! परन्तु हमारे देश की जनता ने अपनी आँखों पर लाचारी , बेकारी , और कायरता का  नकाब  पहना हुवा है !

----------


## Bhai G

भारत जी ..........आपका सूत्र पूरा पढ़ा पहली प्रविष्टि से  यहाँ तक ...........बहुत ही विस्फोटक जानकारी लेकर आये हो ..अगर मिडिया को  पता चल जाये तो हंगामा हो जाये फिर भी ऐसा हुआ नहीं पता नहीं क्यों ? आपने  और अन्य मित्रो ने बहुत ही गजब की जानकरी एकत्रित करके यहाँ संकलित की है  ....मुझे नहीं पता सच क्या है ..मै यहाँ आपकी इस जानकारी को  झूठ  नहीं कह  रहा लेकिन फिलहाल सच भी नहीं कह रहा ....आपने बहुत अच्छी तरह से इस परिवार  की पोल खोली है साथ ही राष्ट्र पिता महात्मा गाँधी को इस सूत्र से दूर  रखा.......यह सही है कि चालबाजी मक्कारी इस परिवार के पूर्वजो में थी लेकिन  राहुल के बारे में अभी कुछ भी कहना जल्दबाजी होगी ......वंशवाद तो हर जगह  है ....हर पार्टी में है कोंग्रेस हो या बी जे पी जैसी नॅशनल पार्टी या सपा  और अन्य स्थानीय पार्टियाँ ........लोकतंत्र यहाँ कि जनता ने कभी माना ही  नहीं उनके दिमाग में सदियों से राजतन्त्र ही जमा हुआ है .......भ्रष्ट नेता  हर पार्टी में मिल जायेंगे .अगर सभी नेताओ के कारनामे देखे  तो सब एक जैसे  ही दिखेंगे .......... किस किस को मारेंगे........ये नेता तो रक्तबीज कि  तरह है किस किस को चुनाव में हराएंगे चुनाव में खड़े सारे उमीदवार ही ऐसे   होते है जिन्हें हम दिल से वोट देना नहीं चाहते .......लेकिन हमारी मज़बूरी  है कि हमें चोरो कि लिस्ट में से कम चोर को चुनना है हमारे पास कोई विकल्प  ही नहीं होता कि हमें ये चोरो कि लिस्ट में से कोई नहीं चाहिए ....मे वोट  देता हूँ तो किसी न किसी भ्रष्ट को ही देना पड़ेगा और नहीं देता हूँ तो भी  कोई न कोई भ्रष्ट ही जीतेगा .....हमारे सविंधान में ऐसा कोई विकल्प नहीं है  कि जितने वाले उमीदवार के पास ५१ % वोट होने चाहिए ..केवल इस परिवार को  कोसने या इनकी बुराइयाँ गिनाने से कुछ होने वाला नहीं है क्योकि जो दुसरे  आयेंगे वो भी इन्ही कि तरह होंगे .......लेकिन फिर भी इस परिवार कि जो  इज्जत मेरे मन में थी उसमे कमी अवश्य आ  गई कम से कम इस परिवार का राज तो  पता चला..... मै आपके द्वारा दी गई जानकारी के प्रमाण ढूंढ़ने  कि कोशिश कर  रहा हूँ अगर आपके पास कोई प्रमाण  हो तो मुझे जरुर दीजियेगा .....महात्मा  गाँधी के बारे में कुछ भी अपशब्द न लिखने के लिए मै आपका धन्यवाद करता हूँ  ..........

----------


## ssrawat_1978

> *मित्र डोन किंग जी और डेविल खान जी सूत्र बेहद बिस्फोटक है, कोई न कोई गुल जरुर खिलायेगा ! कुल मिलकर आप बधाई के पात्र हैं !*


rochak jankari hai mitra gajab pataka foda hai lage raho

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *नेहरु  की प्रधानमंत्री बनने ..क्या चीज गाँधी या नेहरु ने किया था?*


*
काम करने वालों ने किया और नाम किसी और का हुआ! और सबसे बड़ी विडंबना की  उन्ही के नाम से अब तक इस देश की सत्ता पर कब्ज़ा किये बैठे हैं!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भारत जी ..........आपका सूत्र पूरा पढ़ा पहली प्रविष्टि से  यहाँ तक ...........बहुत ही विस्फोटक जानकारी लेकर आये हो ..अगर मिडिया को  पता चल.ता कि हमें ये चोरो कि लिस्ट में से कोई नहीं चाहिए ....मे वोट  देता हूँ तो किसी न किसी भ्रष्ट को ही देना पड़ेगा और नहीं देता हूँ. त.जरुर दीजियेगा .....महात्मा  गाँधी के बारे में कुछ भी अपशब्द न लिखने के लिए मै आपका धन्यवाद करता हूँ  ..........


*मित्र ये कोसना नहीं बल्कि दूसरों को सच बताने की कोशिश की गयी है! जब तक  लोग इन का सच जानेंगे नहीं तब तक इन्हें ही आजादी के लिए आभार देते रहेंगे  और अगर इनके बाप दादाओं ने आजादी के समय में नाम कमा लिया तो क्या इनकी  पूरी आने वाली नसल को ये अधिकार मिल गया की भारत पर राज करें?? 
रही बात दुसरे भ्रष्ट नेताओं की तो वो तो लोकतंत्र में रहेगा ही रहेगा! एक  तो इतनी ज्यादा विभिन्नताओं वाला देश! और ऊपर से लोकतंत्र! भगवान् की मालिक  है! 
*
*इस बारे में आपको प्रमाण भी मिल जायेंगे पर कोशिश थोड़ी सी ज्यादा करनी  पड़ेगी! अगर आपने सूत्र पढ़ा हो तो किताबों के नाम भी दिए गये हैं! लोगों के  नाम भी दिए गए हैं! यहाँ तो लोग गाँधी या नेहरु ने कभी गलती से कोई किताब  लिखदी होगी और अब किसी ने वो खरीद के पढली, तो बस उसी का उदाहरण देते घुमते  हैं की देखो इस किताब के अनुसार ये म्हात्माएं कितनी महान थी! उसी तरह ऐसी  भी किताबें हैं और लोगों के ब्यान दर्ज हैं जिनमे इन कुख्यात महात्माओं का  कला सच बताया गया है! 
विश्वास करें या न करें, आपके ऊपर है! किसी के दिमाग में घुसकर उसे विश्वास नहीं दिलाया जा सकता मित्र! भगवान् आपका  भला करे!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> भारत जी ..........आपका सूत्र पूरा पढ़ा पहली प्रविष्टि से  यहाँ तक ..............ये नेता तो रक्तबीज कि  तरह है किस किस को चुनाव में हराएंगे चुनाव में खड़े सारे उमीदवार ही ऐसे   होते है जिन्हें हम दिल से वोट देना नहीं चाहते .......लेकिन हमारी मज़बूरी  है कि हमें चोरो कि लिस्ट में से कम चोर को चुनना है हमारे पास कोई विकल्प  ही नहीं होता कि हमें ये चोरो कि लिस्ट में से कोई नहीं चाहिए ....मे वोट  देता हूँ तो किसी न किसी भ्रष्ट को ही देना पड़ेगा और नहीं देता हूँ तो भी  कोई न कोई भ्रष्ट ही जीतेगा .....हमारे सविंधान में ऐसा कोई विकल्प नहीं है  कि ..........................मै आपका धन्यवाद करता हूँ  ..........


इसी के विकल्प की बात अन्ना जी ने की है " राइट टू रिजेक्ट" अर्थात चुनाव में जनता के पास " इनमे से कोई नहीं" का विकल्प भी होना चाहिए !

----------


## Bhai G

ये विकल्प होना चाहिए भाई हम लोगो के पास ............और  अगर जितने वाले उमीदवार के पास ५१ % वोट न हो तो उस क्षेत्र का चुनाव रद  करके खड़े होने वाले उमिद्वारो पर चुनाव का सारा खर्चा दाल देना चाहिए 


> इसी के विकल्प की बात अन्ना जी ने की है " राइट टू रिजेक्ट" अर्थात चुनाव में जनता के पास " इनमे से कोई नहीं" का विकल्प भी होना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

> ये विकल्प होना चाहिए भाई हम लोगो के पास ............और  अगर जितने वाले उमीदवार के पास ५१ % वोट न हो तो उस क्षेत्र का चुनाव रद  करके खड़े होने वाले उमिद्वारो पर चुनाव का सारा खर्चा दाल देना चाहिए


है भाई है विकल्प तो है :right::right::anna:

----------


## Bhai G

क्या ये सच है या मात्र व्यंग्य 


> है भाई है विकल्प तो है :right::right::anna:

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे जनलोकपाल से दिक्कत है, अपने पड़ोसी देश से नहीं .
 धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे फेसबुक गुगल अकाउंट से दिक्कत है, भ्रष्ट लोगोंके Swiss बॅक अकाउंट से नहीं ....
 धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे नेता को पड़े थपपड से दिक्कत है , शिला मसूद के murder से नहीं .
 धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे FDI से मतलब है, Farmer के आत्महत्या से नहीं.
 धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे CWG घोटाले से मतलब है , खिलाड़ी के करीयर से नहीं
 धन्य है ऐसी सरकार,
 जिसे आम आदमी के Rs.32 से दिक्कत है, करोड़ोंके घोटालों से नहीं .*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

जो लोग ये समझते है अमूल बेबी उर्फ़ राहुल गाँधी जब किसी दलित के यहाँ चटनी  रोटी खाने जाते है तो बो कांग्रेस के खर्चे से ऐसा करते है ..यह सच नही है  ,,कृपया ध्यान दे सोनिया परिबार को प्रधानमंत्री के स्तर की सुरक्षा  प्राप्त है इस परिबार की सुरक्षा वही SPG करती है जो भारत के प्रधानमंत्री  की सुरक्षा करती है ,,, राहुल के किसी भी राजनैतिक दौरे से काफी समय पहले SPG  की टीम और उसके ख़ुफ़िया बिभाग के लोग उस जगह की पूरी जानकारी करने के बाद  वह पर अपने इंतजाम करते है जिसमे बहुत बड़ी धनराशी खर्च होती है ,,,उसके  बाद उनकी बुलेट प्रूफ गाड़ियाँ और SPG के काफिले की गाड़िया दिल्ली से उस  जगह पहुँचती है ,,फिर राहुल बाबा हबाई जहाज और हेलीकाफ्टर की मदद से अपनी  राजनैतिक नौटंकी बालो जगह पर पहुँचते है इसी के साथ IBN 7, स्टार न्यूज़ ,  आज तक , NDTV , NDTV 24 #7, तथा Head Lines Today ,जैसे पेड चेनल के  चाटुकार पत्रकारों की ब्यबस्था की जाती है ,,,,, राहुल बाबा के एक दौरे पर  देश के राजकोष से देश की गरीव जनता से लिए गए टैक्स का करोडो रुपये खर्चा  किया जाता है ...जिसे हम सब राहुल का अचानक किया गया दौरा समझते है दरअसल  बो एक सोचा समझा दौरा होता है जिसकी तैयारियों को कांग्रेस मुख्यालय के  रणनीतिकारो की टीम अंजाम देती है,,,,और राहुल की एक राजनैतिक नौटंकी की  करोडो रुपये की कीमत अदा करती है भारत की गरीव जनता

----------


## SUNIL1107

> क्या ये सच है या मात्र व्यंग्य


यह बिलकुल सत्य है भाई

----------


## SUNIL1107

central 41central 41central 41

----------


## SUNIL1107

central 41central 41

----------


## shahanshah

ऐसी जानकारी देने के लिए बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद !



> है भाई है विकल्प तो है :right::right::anna:

----------


## shahanshah

लोकपाल बिल के बारे में मुझे पूरी जानकारी चाहिए ,जो अन्ना जी ने बनाया है !भारत भाई क्या आप दे सकते हो !मुझे थोडा कम मालूम है ! इसके लिए धन्यवाद !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> लोकपाल बिल के बारे में मुझे पूरी जानकारी चाहिए ,जो अन्ना जी ने बनाया है !भारत भाई क्या आप दे सकते हो !मुझे थोडा कम मालूम है ! इसके लिए धन्यवाद !


*मित्र एक मुख्या अंतर बता रहा हूँ!
सरकार जो लोकपाल लाने के बारे में बात कर रही है, वो एक एजेंसी की तरह होगा  जैसे कि सी बी आई! प्रधानमंत्री उसके अधीन नहीं होगा और फिर थर्ड लेवल के  कर्मचारी जैसे क्लर्क इत्यादि को मोनिटर कर पाना सरकार असंभव बता रही है! 
अन्ना के हिसाब से लोकपाल कोई जिन्न है जो जादू कि छड़ी के हिसाब से काम  करेगा! पुरे देश में चाहे कोई भी है, उसके खिलाफ शिकायत आई तो लोकपाल उसकी  जाँच करेगा और अदालत उसका फैसला करेगी! कुछ अन्य कानून भी बताये गए हैं,  जैसे इतने दिनों में अगर लोकपाल ने किसी शिकायत पर कारवाही नहीं कि तो  लोकपाल के ऊपर  ही कारवाही होगी, फलाना-ढीमकाना   !

(मेरे निजी मत के अनुसार ये दूर के ढोल सुहावने हैं! अन्ना तो वहीँ के वहीँ है, हाँ उसकी टीम के कुछ लोग स्टार बन गए! )*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> क्या ये सच है या मात्र व्यंग्य


*मित्र शत प्रतिशत सत्य है, पर चुनाव के दौरान जिन आलसी गधो की ड्यूटी सरकार  लगाती है, उन्हें इन सब बातों से मतलब नहीं होता! उनमे से ज्यादातर  तो  इतने निकम्मे होते हैं कि वोटर का हस्ताक्षर लेने कि बजाय वहां एक नोटपैड  रख देते हैं जिससे वोटर हस्ताक्षर लगाने कि बजाय अंगूठा लगाये और ज्यादा  समय की खपत न हो!*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> अजी काई  की धर्मनिरपेक्ष  सब पैसे और पॉवर का खेल है और कुछ भी नहीं 
> 
> अभी हाल ही मेने फेस बुक पर राहुल गाँधी पर एक टिप्पणी कर दी थी 
> 
> लोग उल्टे भडक कर मेरे ऊपर ही चिलाने लगे और मज़बूरी में मुझे अपनी कमेन्ट को हटाना पड़ा लेकिन यहाँ में आपनी सारी भड़ास निकालूँगा


क्यों डिलीट कर दी फिर से पोस्ट कर दो अभी

----------


## munnuji11

> क्यों डिलीट कर दी फिर से पोस्ट कर दो अभी


भोंकने वाले तो भोंकते रहेंगे …।

----------


## Bhai G

फिर तो इस बार इस फॉर्म का उपयोग मे जरुर करूँगा ..........इससे फायदा कुछ नहीं होगा ....मे भी जनता हूँ ...लेकिन जिस वक्त मे वहा  खड़े  रहकर इस फॉर्म के लिए पूछूँगा तो बाकि उपस्थित लोगो को भी पता तो चलेगा की हमारे पास भ्रष्टों को न चुनने का विकल्प भी है 


> *मित्र शत प्रतिशत सत्य है, पर चुनाव के दौरान जिन आलसी गधो की ड्यूटी सरकार  लगाती है, उन्हें इन सब बातों से मतलब नहीं होता! उनमे से ज्यादातर  तो  इतने निकम्मे होते हैं कि वोटर का हस्ताक्षर लेने कि बजाय वहां एक नोटपैड  रख देते हैं जिससे वोटर हस्ताक्षर लगाने कि बजाय अंगूठा लगाये और ज्यादा  समय की खपत न हो!*

----------


## pagal prani

दोस्तों मै तो एक ही बात कहूँगा के अब टाइम आ गया है इन धोखेबाजो को देस से भागने का बाकी आप रेपो सवीकार करे

----------


## pagal prani

> *जब तोप और मिसाइल बेबस  होते  हैं  तब  भी अहिंसा   कारगर रहती है. आप सोचें  की किसी को अगर आपसे घर खली करवाना हो तो आप क्या पसंद करेंगे.की वोह आके आपसे बात करे . आप नहीं माने तो आपके सामने विनय पूर्वक हठ करे   या फिर आप ये पसंद करें की वो आके आपकी पिटाई कर दे. गंभीरता से सोचेइए तो चरखे और तोप का अंतर पता चल जायेगा.*


बात ऐसी है भाई के ये तो बेकार की बहस है जिसका कोई अंत नहीं मै मानता हु  के हिंसा और अहिंसा दोना अपनी जगह सही है और रही गाँधी जी की बात तो माफ़  करना पर अब तो ये मेरी धारणा बन चुकी है के वो कही न कही गलत थे. ये तो  मेरी धारणा है अब एक बात और भी है वो ये के क्या उन्होंने अकेले हमे आजादी  दिलवाई थी! क्या उन हिंसक ( आपके कथनानुसार ) आदमियों का इतने भी योगदान  नहीं था के वो साथ  पूजे जाते

----------


## amol05

*कांग्रेस सरकार और राष्ट्रीय दामाद का एक और कारनामा :---------

वी. वी.आई .पी. के लिए ख़रीदे जा रहे हेलिकॉप्टर सौदे में ३५० करोड़ रुपये का घोटाला सामने आया है| और इस बार भी पूर्व की भांति यह दलाली राष्ट्रीय दामाद रोबर्ट वढेरा ने ही कमाया है |

इस सौदे के मुताबिक इटली की कंपनी अगस्टा वैस्टलैंड को भारत में वीवीआईपी के इस्तेमाल के लिए 3546 करोड़ रुपये में बारह हेलीकाप्टर बेचने हैं। इनका इस्तेमाल राष्ट्रपति और प्रधानमंत्री समेत अन्य वीवीआईपी के लिए होना है। इस सौदे के रूप में हेलीकाप्टर की सप्लाई अगले वर्ष हो जाएगी।

इटली के एक अखबार ला रिपब्लिक के मुताबिक इस सौदे में करीब ३५० करोड़ की दलाली हुई हैं में जांचकर्ताओं को स्वीटजरलैंड के कंसल्टेंट गिडो राल्फ हाश्के का नाम सामने आया है। जिसके बाद उसके आफिस पर भी छापा मारा गया है।
इस सौदे में दलाली की खबर हाश्के की कंपनी के ही एक कर्मचारी ने लीक की है। 62 वर्षीय हाश्के डिफेंस बिजनिस डील का जाना माना चेहरा हैं। उनके पास में अमेरिका समेत स्वीटजरलैंड की भी नागरिकता है।
जब रक्षा मंत्री से इस बाबत पूछा गया तो उन्होंने मुद्दे से टालमटोल करते हुए कहा कि अभी उन्होंने फाइल नहीं देखि हैं सम्पूर्ण विषय पर धयन से विचार के बाद ही वो कोई बयां देंगे |
अब यह बात तो हम आमजन को पता ही हैं सोनिया चाची और उनके दामाद को बचने के लिए कैबनिट बैठ कर कोई न कोई बलि का बकरा बना ही लेगी |*

----------


## jaggajat

> *कांग्रेस सरकार और राष्ट्रीय दामाद का एक और कारनामा :---------
> 
> वी. वी.आई .पी. के लिए ख़रीदे जा र...............................................  ...............................पता ही हैं सोनिया चाची और उनके दामाद को बचने के लिए कैबनिट बैठ कर कोई न कोई बलि का बकरा बना ही लेगी |*


*ऐसे ही धन के बल पर फिर कांग्रेस चुनाव जीतकर सत्ता में आजायेगी* 
*और* 
*हम सब यहा भिन्न-भिन्न सूत्रों का पोस्टिग करते रहेंगे और उन पर कमेन्ट करते रहेंगे* 
*हम जैसे वोट डालने ही नही जायेंगे* 
*या* 
*फिर हमारे नाम वोटिंग लिस्ट में पाए ही नही जायेंगे*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> फिर तो इस बार इस फॉर्म का उपयोग मे जरुर करूँगा ..........इससे फायदा कुछ नहीं होगा ....मे भी जनता हूँ ...लेकिन जिस वक्त मे वहा  खड़े  रहकर इस फॉर्म के लिए पूछूँगा तो बाकि उपस्थित लोगो को भी पता तो चलेगा की हमारे पास भ्रष्टों को न चुनने का विकल्प भी है


*मित्र इससे ज्यदा फायदा क्या होगा की वहां पर उपस्थित दुसरे लोगों को इस बारे में जानकारी होगी!*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

भारत की दुर्दशा के लिए गांधी परिवार ही दोषी - ग्लेन लेविन.......

 आर्थिक रैटिंग तय करने वाली संस्था मूडी ने भारत के मौजूदा आर्थिक हालात  के लिए गांधी परिवार को दोषी ठहराया है। मूडी के वरिष्ठ विश्लेषक ग्लेन  लेविन का कहना है कि सरकार की वास्तविक ताकत गांधी परिवार है। और इसी वजह से सरकार कोई भी फैसला नहीं ले पा रही है। कई अहम बिल पारित नहीं हो पा रहे हैं। 

 हालिया विधानसभा चुनाव के बाद गांधी परिवार ने आर्थिक सुधारों के लिए  कानूनी प्रक्रिया शुरू करने का मौका खो दिया। उन्होंने यूपी विधानसभा चुनाव  में हार के लिए भी गांधी परिवार को दोषी ठहराया गया है। ग्लेन ने कहा कि  कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी ने यूपी विधानसभा चुनाव के दौरान पिछड़े  इलाकों का दौरा करने में अनगिनत पैसा लगाया लेकिन अवसर खो बैठे। मुलायम  सिंह की समाजवादी पार्टी ने कांग्रेस को जोरदार पटखनी दी। इससे कांग्रेस की  बोलती बंद हो गई।

 सवाल यह है कि कब तब हम इस गाँधी परिवार को सरकार बनाते रहने का मौका देते रहेंगे ?

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

कपिल सिब्बल की कार से 1 कुत्ते का बच्चा मर गया !
 सिब्बल ने ड्रायवर से कहा जाओ पता लगा के आओ की ये किसका था !
 ड्रायवर गया .................
 थोड़ी देर के बाद जब वो वापस आया तो उसके सारे बदन पर गुलाल और फूलों की माला थी !
 सिब्बल ने पूछा ये सब क्या है ?
 ड्रायवर बोला ;- मै क्या करूँ साब ,पास के गाँव मे मैंने जा के मैंने बस इतना ही कहा की ..........
 मै कपिल सिब्बल का ड्रायवर हूँ , कुत्ते का पिल्ला मर गया ..............
 इतना कहते ही गाँव वालों ने मुझे ये सब माला पहनना शुरू कार दी और नाचने  लग गए मेरी पूरी बात भी तो नहीं सुनी ......................

----------


## umabua

ही ही ही... बहुत प्यारा कटाक्ष किया है मित्र. धन्यवाद.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> कपिल सिब्बल की कार से 1 कुत्ते का बच्चा मर गया !
>  सिब्बल ने ड्रायवर से कहा जाओ पता लगा के आओ की ये किसका था !
>  ड्रायवर गया .................
>  थोड़ी देर के बाद जब वो वापस आया तो उसके सारे बदन पर गुलाल और फूलों की माला थी !
>  सिब्बल ने पूछा ये सब क्या है ?
>  ड्रायवर बोला ;- मै क्या करूँ साब ,पास के गाँव मे मैंने जा के मैंने बस इतना ही कहा की ..........
>  मै कपिल सिब्बल का ड्रायवर हूँ , कुत्ते का पिल्ला मर गया ..............
>  इतना कहते ही गाँव वालों ने मुझे ये सब माला पहनना शुरू कार दी और नाचने  लग गए मेरी पूरी बात भी तो नहीं सुनी ......................


हा हा हा 

हँसते हँसते....... पेट मे बल पड़ गए...........


जहाँपनाह तोहफा कुबूल करो...........

----------


## Bhai G

हा हा हा मजा आ गया कैप्टन साहब 
पता नहीं गांव वाले हकीकत  में ये खुशी कब मनाएंगे 


> कपिल सिब्बल की कार से 1 कुत्ते का बच्चा मर गया !
>  सिब्बल ने ड्रायवर से कहा जाओ पता लगा के आओ की ये किसका था !
>  ड्रायवर गया .................
>  थोड़ी देर के बाद जब वो वापस आया तो उसके सारे बदन पर गुलाल और फूलों की माला थी !
>  सिब्बल ने पूछा ये सब क्या है ?
>  ड्रायवर बोला ;- मै क्या करूँ साब ,पास के गाँव मे मैंने जा के मैंने बस इतना ही कहा की ..........
>  मै कपिल सिब्बल का ड्रायवर हूँ , कुत्ते का पिल्ला मर गया ..............
>  इतना कहते ही गाँव वालों ने मुझे ये सब माला पहनना शुरू कार दी और नाचने  लग गए मेरी पूरी बात भी तो नहीं सुनी ......................

----------


## Bhai G

*भारत भाई ............अब इसी कड़ी में एक और नाम जोड़ लो और वो है 
हमारे राष्ट्रीय दामाद   रॉबर्ट वढेरा


इस शख्स के पास यकायक बेशुमार सम्पति हो गई है इस शख्स  का बाप स्क्रेप का काम करता था


मेरे शहर के ही गाँवो में इस शख्स ने हजारो बीघा जमीन खरीदी है .......अलग  अलग नामो से जिसे हम सब बेनामी सम्पति के नाम से पुकारते है 

यु पी में इस शख्स के पास हजारो एकड़  जमीन  है
नॉएडा एक्सटेंशन मामले में इसका नाम आ रहा है
डी एल ऍफ़ नामक कम्पनी हकीकत में किसकी है ये बात अब जग जाहिर है

सिर्फ सोनिया गाँधी कि वजह से मामला दबा हुआ है जैसे ही नई सरकार आएगी सबसे पहले इसी के मामले खुलने वाले है 

राजस्थान-हरियाणा में जमीन खरीदी, दिल्ली के बड़े होटल में 50 फीसदी हिस्सेदारी, एयर क्राफ्ट चार्टरिंग में प्रवेश की कोशिशें, डीएलएफ ग्रुप से कर्ज मिला।

दो साल में किया है करोड़ों का निवेश

कंपनी शुरूआत पेड अप शेयर व्यापार कैपिटल

स्काईलाइट हॉस्पिटेलिटी 1 नवं. 07 5 लाख हॉस्पिटेलिटी, रियल एस्टेट
स्काईलाइट रियल्टी 16 नवं. 07 5 लाख रियल एस्टेट, फ्लैट बुकिंग
नॉर्थ इंडिया आईटी पार्क्स 19 जून 08 25 लाख रियल एस्टेट
रियल अर्थ एस्टेट 18 फर. 08 10 लाख रियल्टी, निर्माण
ब्लू ब्रिज ट्रेडिंग 1 नवं. 07 5 लाख एयरक्राफ्ट चार्टिग

*

----------


## Bhai G

राहुल गाँधी के जीजा रॉबर्ट वाड्रा ने जिस तरह से पिछले दिनो गुंडा  गंर्दी की और जब एक  बहादुर अफ़सर ने उसको रोका तो चुनाव आयौग ने गंदी मिसाल  पेस की वह  इस लोक तन्त्र पर एक कलंक है रॉबर्ट वाड्रा और कॉंग्रेस  पार्टी  गुंडागर्दी पे उतर आई है. चुनाव आयोग की निष्पक्षता पे गंभीर सवाल  करने  वाला ये प्रकरण निन्दनिय है. आख़िर ऐसा भारत का चुनाव आयोग ही करता है. ये  कैसा लोकतंत्र है जहाँ राजशाही की बू आती है. क्या रॉबर्ट और  उनके गुंडे  यू पी मे इस तरह की व्यवस्था स्थापित करना चाहते हैं जहाँ की  उनपे और उनकी  परिवार के लोगों पर कोई क़ानून लागू नहीं होगा. ये गाँधी  परिवार की  असहनशीलता का परिचायक है और देश के क़ानून का अपमान है. रॉबर्ट  वाड्रा और  गाँधी परिवार को ये याद रखना चाहिए के भारत 60 – 70 के दशक का वो  भारत  नहीं है जहाँ इंदिरा गाँधी ने अपना एकाधिकार चलाया था. भारत की जनता   तानाशाही बर्दाश्त नहीं करने वाली . कॉंग्रेस पार्टी जो परिवारवाद के लिए   जानी जाती है उसे भी अपने आप को टटोल कर देखना चाहिए

----------


## Bhai G

उत्तर प्रदेश चुनाव में कांग्रेस प्रत्याशी का प्रचार कर रहे प्रियंका  गांधी के पति रॉबर्ट वाड्रा की रैली रोकने वाले चुनाव पर्यवेक्षक का  ट्रांसफर बाद में होगा। कांग्रेस महासचिव राहुल गांधी के संसदीय निर्वाचन  क्षेत्र अमेठी में पार्टी प्रत्याशियों के पक्ष में प्रचार करने आए उनके  बहनोई रॉबर्ट वाड्रा की अगुवाई में निकाली जा रही बाइक रैली को चुनाव  पर्यवेक्षक पवन सेन ने रोक दिया था। पवन ने आचार संहिता के उल्लंघन के आरोप  में रैली रोकने का आदेश दिया था। 

 इसके बाद खबर आई कि पवन सेन को  दक्षिणी गोवा का डेप्युटी कमिश्नर बना दिया गया है। इस पर चुनाव आयोग पर  आरोप लगने लगे और सफाई देने के लिए खुद मुख्य निर्वाचन आयुक्त एसवाई कुरैशी  को आगे आना पड़ा। उन्होंने कहा कि वर्ष 2005 के बैच के आईएएस अधिकारी पवन  सेन के तबादले का घटना से कोई लेना-देना नहीं है। उनके मुताबिक, इसका फैसला  पहले ही हो चुका था।
जिला मैजिस्ट्रेट जेपी  गुप्ता ने कहा कि वाड्रा को जिले के सलोन इलाके में जाते समय रोका गया।  उन्हें 10 मोटरसाइकलों की रैली निकालने की परमिशन थी लेकिन उनके साथ ज्यादा  मोटरसाइकलें थीं। सेन ने विधानसभा चुनाव में स्थानीय कांग्रेस प्रत्याशी  के खिलाफ एफआईआर दर्ज करने के आदेश भी दिए थे।

साभार नवभारत टाइम्स

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

कल सचिन तेंडुलकर की भी हालात अमिताभ बच्चन, गोविंदा, और राजेश खन्ना जैसी  होने वाली है .. शराब के अड्डे पर कोई अगर गिलास मे दूध भी पिएगा तो देखने  वाले यही समझेंगे की वो शराब ही पी रहा है .. यही हाल आज कांग्रेस की है ..   अमिताभ बच्चन को उनके विद्वान पिता हरबंस राय बच्चन ने कहा था की तुझे  अगर राजनीती ही करनी थी तो तू किसी पार्टी  का मोहताज नही है .. लेकिन अमिताभ नहीं माने और फिर अपने उपर एक कलंक लेकर  लौटे और उसी गम मे उनके पिता बीमार तक हो गए ..  सचिन तेंदुलकर भी आज  कांग्रेसी हो गए...:( कांग्रेस नें सचिन को राज्यसभा का टिकट दे दिया...  कांग्रेस सोचती है की हम सचिन के दीवाने हैं तो उसके पीछे पीछे कांग्रेस  को वोट दे देंगे..... भाड़ में जाए सचिन .....सचिन तुम्हारी जिंदगी की सबसे  बड़ी भूल है ये , तुम्हारी बेदाग़ जिंदगी का सबसे बड़ा दाग लगा लिया है  तुमने खुद अपने ऊपर ... और इस बार तुम्हारे प्रशंसकों की तुम्हारे भोलेपन  और सादगी की दलील भी तुम्हारे इस दाग को ढँक नहीं पाएगी , ऐसा भोलापन ,  सादगी नहीं मूर्खता है, धूर्तता है ...

----------


## faqrudeen

> कल सचिन तेंडुलकर की भी हालात अमिताभ बच्चन, गोविंदा, और राजेश खन्ना जैसी  होने वाली है .. शराब के अड्डे पर कोई अगर गिलास मे दूध भी पिएगा तो देखने  वाले यही समझेंगे की वो शराब ही पी रहा है .. यही हाल आज कांग्रेस की है ..   अमिताभ बच्चन को उनके विद्वान पिता हरबंस राय बच्चन ने कहा था की तुझे  अगर राजनीती ही करनी थी तो तू किसी पार्टी  का मोहताज नही है .. लेकिन अमिताभ नहीं माने और फिर अपने उपर एक कलंक लेकर  लौटे और उसी गम मे उनके पिता बीमार तक हो गए ..  सचिन तेंदुलकर भी आज  कांग्रेसी हो गए...:( कांग्रेस नें सचिन को राज्यसभा का टिकट दे दिया...  कांग्रेस सोचती है की हम सचिन के दीवाने हैं तो उसके पीछे पीछे कांग्रेस  को वोट दे देंगे..... भाड़ में जाए सचिन .....सचिन तुम्हारी जिंदगी की सबसे  बड़ी भूल है ये , तुम्हारी बेदाग़ जिंदगी का सबसे बड़ा दाग लगा लिया है  तुमने खुद अपने ऊपर ... और इस बार तुम्हारे प्रशंसकों की तुम्हारे भोलेपन  और सादगी की दलील भी तुम्हारे इस दाग को ढँक नहीं पाएगी , ऐसा भोलापन ,  सादगी नहीं मूर्खता है, धूर्तता है ...


*भाई जान पूरी बात पता न हो तो चुप रहा कीजिये/ उन्हें राज्य सभा में सीट दी  गयी है उनके क्रिकेट योगदान के लिए/ और ये तो उनकी खुशकिस्मती है की  कोंग्रेस की निययती नज़रें उन पर पड़ी, वरना ये सचिन है कोण? पैसे के लिए  बिकने वाला एक खिलाडी जिनकी बोलियाँ ऐसे लगती हैं जैसे सब्जी मंदी में  सब्जियों की/*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

[QUOTE=faqrudeen;1137548]*/ उन्हें राज्य सभा में सीट दी  गयी है उनके क्रिकेट योगदान के लिए/ और ये तो उनकी खुशकिस्मती है की  कोंग्रेस की निययती नज़रें उन पर पड़ी,*

*बड़े भाई क्रिकेट में सचिन का क योगदान की बात न ही की जाए तो बेहतर हैं,क्या भारत में सचिन से बढकर और कोई हुआ ही नही ,इसने अपने दम पे कितने मैच जिताए हैं ...और इसका योगदान अब जाके कांग्रेस की समझ में आया वो भी तब जब चुनाव की मुश्किल से २ साल ही बचे हैं...सब जानते हैं की यह मात्र एक कांग्रेस की चाल है भोले भली जनता को मुर्ख बनने की..

सचिन की नेतृत्व छमता से पूरी दुनिया वाकिफ हैं ,जो इंसान एक टीम की कप्तानी तक ठीक से नही कर सका वो भला हम अरबो भारतीय का क्या भला करेगा ....

सचिन के नाम का सहारा लेके कांग्रेस अपना मात्र राजनेतिक फ़ायदा उतने की कोशिश कर रही है ...और जिस जिन इसका उल्लू सीदा हो गया यह सचिन को दूध में पड़ी मक्खी की तरह फेख देगी....*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों जरा इस वेबसाइट को देखे* 

http://hcilondon.in/index.php

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

स्*वामी रामदेव ने कहा है कि संसद में कुछ जाहिल, लुटेरे और हत्*यारे लोग  बैठें हैं जो सत्ता चलाने लायक नहीं हैं. इस बयान पर राजनीतिक दलों की काफी  तीखी प्रतिक्रिया हुई है. लालू प्रसाद ने कहा है कि रामदेव मेंटल पीस हो  गए हैं... आप लोगों की क्*या राय है...???

----------


## Bhai G

स्वामी रामदेव ने निहायत ही बचकाना बात कही है ..........उन्होंने कहा की संसद में कुछ जाहिल हत्यारे और लुटेरे लोग बैठे है 
जबकि कहना ये चाहिए था कि संसद के कुछ लोग जाहिल हत्यारे और लुटेरे नहीं है ..........




क्योकि हकीकत यही है कि कुछ लोग नहीं है .....बाकि बचे हुए तो सारे के सारे ही सरे आम जूतों से पीटने लायक है  


> स्*वामी रामदेव ने कहा है कि संसद में कुछ जाहिल, लुटेरे और हत्*यारे लोग  बैठें हैं जो सत्ता चलाने लायक नहीं हैं. इस बयान पर राजनीतिक दलों की काफी  तीखी प्रतिक्रिया हुई है. लालू प्रसाद ने कहा है कि रामदेव मेंटल पीस हो  गए हैं... आप लोगों की क्*या राय है...???

----------


## Bhai G

अरे तू क्या जाने सचिन के बारे में ...जो उसके लिए ऐसे शब्दों का  इस्तेमाल कर रहा है .....


> *भाई जान पूरी बात पता न हो तो चुप रहा कीजिये/ उन्हें राज्य सभा में सीट दी  गयी है उनके क्रिकेट योगदान के लिए/ और ये तो उनकी खुशकिस्मती है की  कोंग्रेस की निययती नज़रें उन पर पड़ी, वरना ये सचिन है कोण? पैसे के लिए  बिकने वाला एक खिलाडी जिनकी बोलियाँ ऐसे लगती हैं जैसे सब्जी मंदी में  सब्जियों की/*

----------


## Bhai G

बिलकुल सही कहा है कप्तान साहब[QUOTE=Captain Jack Sparrow;1137838]


> */ उन्हें राज्य सभा में सीट दी  गयी है उनके क्रिकेट योगदान के लिए/ और ये तो उनकी खुशकिस्मती है की  कोंग्रेस की निययती नज़रें उन पर पड़ी,*
> 
> *बड़े भाई क्रिकेट में सचिन का क योगदान की बात न ही की जाए तो बेहतर हैं,क्या भारत में सचिन से बढकर और कोई हुआ ही नही ,इसने अपने दम पे कितने मैच जिताए हैं ...और इसका योगदान अब जाके कांग्रेस की समझ में आया वो भी तब जब चुनाव की मुश्किल से २ साल ही बचे हैं...सब जानते हैं की यह मात्र एक कांग्रेस की चाल है भोले भली जनता को मुर्ख बनने की..
> 
> सचिन की नेतृत्व छमता से पूरी दुनिया वाकिफ हैं ,जो इंसान एक टीम की कप्तानी तक ठीक से नही कर सका वो भला हम अरबो भारतीय का क्या भला करेगा ....
> 
> सचिन के नाम का सहारा लेके कांग्रेस अपना मात्र राजनेतिक फ़ायदा उतने की कोशिश कर रही है ...और जिस जिन इसका उल्लू सीदा हो गया यह सचिन को दूध में पड़ी मक्खी की तरह फेख देगी....*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

[QUOTE=Bhai G;1139806]बिलकुल सही कहा है कप्तान साहब

शुक्रिया भाई जी ....

----------


## old_atal

> कल सचिन तेंडुलकर की भी हालात अमिताभ बच्चन, गोविंदा, और राजेश खन्ना जैसी  होने वाली है .. शराब के अड्डे पर कोई अगर गिलास मे दूध भी पिएगा तो देखने  वाले यही समझेंगे की वो शराब ही पी रहा है .. यही हाल आज कांग्रेस की है ..   अमिताभ बच्चन को उनके विद्वान पिता हरबंस राय बच्चन ने कहा था की तुझे  अगर राजनीती ही करनी थी तो तू किसी पार्टी  का मोहताज नही है .. लेकिन अमिताभ नहीं माने और फिर अपने उपर एक कलंक लेकर  लौटे और उसी गम मे उनके पिता बीमार तक हो गए ..  सचिन तेंदुलकर भी आज  कांग्रेसी हो गए...:( कांग्रेस नें सचिन को राज्यसभा का टिकट दे दिया...  कांग्रेस सोचती है की हम सचिन के दीवाने हैं तो उसके पीछे पीछे कांग्रेस  को वोट दे देंगे..... भाड़ में जाए सचिन .....सचिन तुम्हारी जिंदगी की सबसे  बड़ी भूल है ये , तुम्हारी बेदाग़ जिंदगी का सबसे बड़ा दाग लगा लिया है  तुमने खुद अपने ऊपर ... और इस बार तुम्हारे प्रशंसकों की तुम्हारे भोलेपन  और सादगी की दलील भी तुम्हारे इस दाग को ढँक नहीं पाएगी , ऐसा भोलापन ,  सादगी नहीं मूर्खता है, धूर्तता है ...



अमिताभ बच्चन के संसद होने की तुलना सचिन तेंदुलकर के संसद मनोनीत होने से करना ही हास्यास्पद है! 
मनोनीत सांसद ना तो संसद की विधि प्रक्रिया में मत देने के अधिकारी होते हैं, ना ही किसी चर्चा में मत देने के ना ही राष्ट्रपति के चुनाव की प्रक्रिया में और ना ही संसद के न्यायिक अधिकारों का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं, इन्हें सांसद के कोरम को पूरा करने की गिनती में भी नहीं लिया जाता! मनोनीत सांसद सिर्फ विभिन्न क्षेत्रों के ख्यातिलब्ध लोगों को सम्मानित करने का एक तरीका है और कुछ नहीं| मनोनीत सांसद देश के किसी भी हिस्से की जनता का प्रतिनिधित्व नहीं करते | 
जागो लेखक जागो!

----------


## old_atal

ओह्ह हाँ मै आधारभूत बात जोड़ना भूल ही गया (जिन्हें जानकारी ना हो) कि सचिन तेंदुलकर को सांसद "मनोनीत" किया गया है...He is "nominated" member of parliament NOT "elected" member.

----------


## The Unique

बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है अटल जी

----------


## faqrudeen

> अरे तू क्या जाने सचिन के बारे में ...जो उसके लिए ऐसे शब्दों का  इस्तेमाल कर रहा है .....


*
भाई जान तू_तदाक न कीजिये 
*

----------


## faqrudeen

> स्*वामी रामदेव ने कहा है कि संसद में कुछ जाहिल, लुटेरे और हत्*यारे लोग  बैठें हैं जो सत्ता चलाने लायक नहीं हैं. इस बयान पर राजनीतिक दलों की काफी  तीखी प्रतिक्रिया हुई है. लालू प्रसाद ने कहा है कि रामदेव मेंटल पीस हो  गए हैं... आप लोगों की क्*या राय है...???


*पाखंडी साद इंडिया का*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

ये क्या हो रहा है भाई...ये क्या हो रहा है???
 हर कांग्रेस्सियों को देख कर अब मन से शक पैदा होने लगता है?
 आपकी क्या राय है?
 क्या मार्केट में कोई नयी सीडी आने की संभावना है? :) :)

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

------------

----------


## biji pande

> स्वामी रामदेव ने निहायत ही बचकाना बात कही है ..........उन्होंने कहा की संसद में कुछ जाहिल हत्यारे और लुटेरे लोग बैठे है 
> जबकि कहना ये चाहिए था कि संसद के कुछ लोग जाहिल हत्यारे और लुटेरे नहीं है ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ....................सत्य वचन बड़े भाई बहुत खूब  ...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





सत्य वचन बड़े भाई बहुत खूब  बात कही

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

इन 50 प्रश्नों के उत्तर दीजिए .. क्यों..??
   1.यदि पाकिस्तान और भारत का बटवारा धर्म के आधार पर हुआ जिसमे पाकिस्तान  मुस्लिम राष्ट्र बना तो भारत हिन्दू राष्ट्र घोषित क्यों नहीं किया ? जबकि  दुनिया मे एक भी हिन्दू राष्ट्र नहीं है !

  2.तथाकथित राष्ट्र का  पिता मोहनदास गांधी ने ऐसा क्यों कहा पाकिस्तान से हिन्दू सिखो की लाशे आए  तो आए लेकिन यहाँ एक भी मुस्लिम का खून नहीं बहना चाहिए ?

  3.मोहनदास करमचंद गांधी चाहते तो भगत सिंह जी को बचा सकते थे क्यों नहीं बचाया ?
  भारत मे मुस्लिम के लिए अलग अलग धाराए क्यों है ?

  4.ऐसा क्यों है की भारत से अलग होकर जीतने भी देश बने है सब इस्लामिक देश ही बने । क्यों ?

  5.केरल मे कोई रिक्शा वाला वाहन चालक हिन्दू श्री कृष्ण जय हनुमान क्यों नहीं लिख सकता ?

  6.भारत मे मुस्लिम 18% के आस पास है फिर भी अल्पसंख्यक कैसे है ? जबकि नियम कहता है की 10% के अंदर की संख्या ही अल्पसंख्यक है

  7.कश्मीर से हिन्दुओ को क्यों खदेड़ दिया जबकि कश्मीर हिन्दुओ का राज्य था ?

  8.ऐसा क्यों है की मुस्लिम जहा 30-40% हो जाते है तब अपने लिए अलग  इस्लामिक राष्ट्र बनाने की मांग उठाते है विरोध करते है अन्य समुदाय के गले  रेतते है क्यों ?

  9.हिन्दुत्व को सांप्रदायिक क्यों ठहराया जाता है जबकि इस्लामिक आतंकवाद को धर्म से नहीं जोड़ने की अपील की जाती है ?

  10.फरवरी मे बाबा रामदेव ने सर्वप्रथम भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ विशाल रेली  आयोजित की थी, उस महारेली मे 1 लाख 18 हजार लोग आए थे तब मीडिया के किसी भी  चेनल ने एक खबर तक नहीं दिखाई थी और जैसे ही अण्णा जंतर मंत्र पर मात्र  5000 समर्थको के साथ अनशन पर बैठे तो सारे मीडिया वाले अण्णा चालीसा गाने  लगे क्यों ???? इसके पीछे क्या कारण है

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

11.अगर अण्णा हज़ारे को अनशन करना ही था तो रामदेव से मंच से पब्लिसिटी हासिल करके अलग मंच बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी ?

  12.बॉलीवुड अण्णा हज़ारे का समर्थन करता है लेकिन रामदेवजी का विरोध क्यों करता है ?

  13.हमारा देश ही दुनिया मे एक मात्र देश है जो मुस्लिम को हज सब्सिडी  देता है 60 वर्षो मे सरकार ने इसके लिए 10000 करोड़ रुपये खर्च कर डाले  क्यों ?

  14.सोनिया गांधी ने अपनी जन्म दिनांक 1944 बताई है लेकिन  तथ्य बताते है की उसके पिताजी सिग्नोर स्टेफनो माइनो 1943 से 1972 के बीच  रूस मे केदी थे 

  15.भारत मे मुस्लिमो के मदरसो के अनुदान हिन्दू मंदिरो से क्यों ?

  16.कश्मीर मे गीता उपदेश देने पर संवेधानिक अडचने क्यों है ?

  17.जामा मस्जिद के इमाम सैयद बुखारी ने एक बार कहा था की वह ओसामा बिन  लादेन का समर्थन करता है और आईएसआई का ऐजेंट है फिर भी भारत सरकार उसे  गिरफ्तार क्यों नहीं करती ?

  18.सरकार ने अण्णा हज़ारे के आंदोलन  को सख्ती से नहीं कुचला जबकि रामदेव के समर्थको और स्वामी रामदेव की जान के  पीछे पड़ी थी क्यों ?

  19.मोहनदास गांधी ने अपने ब्रह्मचर्य के प्रयोग को बुढ़ापे मे करके क्या सीखा ? 
  युवाओ को क्या सिखाया ?

  20पाकिस्तान मे 1947 मे 22.45% हिन्दू थे आज मात्र 1.12% शेष है सब कहा गए ?
  मुगलो द्वारा ध्वस्त किया गया मंदिर सोमनाथ के जीर्णोद्धार की बात आई तो  गांधी ने ऐसा क्यों कहा की यह सरकारी पैसे का दुरपयोग है जबकि जामा मस्जिद  के पुनर्निर्माण के लिए सरकार पर दबाव डाला, अनशन पर बैठे

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

21.भारत मे 1947 मे 7.88% मुस्लिम थे आज 18.80% है इतनी आबादी कैसे बढ़ी ?

  22.भारत मे मीडिया हिन्दुओ के, संघ के खिलाफ क्यों बोलती है ?

  अकबर के हरम मे 4878 हिन्दू औरते थी, जोधा अकबर फिल्म मे और स्कूली इतिहास मे इसे क्यों नहीं छापा गया

  23.ऐसा क्यों होता है की जो भी सोनिया गांधी का धर्म जानने की कोशिश करता है कोर्ट उसी पर जुर्माना लगा देता है ?

  24.बाबर ने लाखो हिन्दुओ की हत्या की फिर भी हम उसकी मस्जिद क्यों देखना चाहते है ?
  भारत मे 80% हिन्दू है फिर भी श्री राम मंदिर क्यों नहीं बन सकता ?

  25.कॉंग्रेस के शासन मे 645 दंगे हुए है जिसमे 32,427 लोग मारे गए है  मीडिया को वो दिखाई नहीं देता है जबकि गुजरात मे प्रतिकृया मे हुए दंगो मे  2000 लोग मारे गए उस पर मीडिया हो इतना हल्ला करती है क्यों ?

  26. 67 कारसेवको को गोधरा मे जिंदा जलाया मीडिया उनकी बाते क्यूँ नहीं करती ?

  27.जवाहर लाल नेहरू के दादा एक मुस्लिम (गया सुद्दीन गाजी) थे, हमें इतिहास मे गलत क्यों बताया गया ?

  28.भारत मे गुरु परंपरा रही है, हर महापुरुष के गुरु थे गांधी जी ने आज तक अपना गुरु क्यों नहीं बनाया ?

  29.भारत एक ऐसा देश है जहा से सभ्यता शुरू हुई तो गांधी इस देश का पिता कैसे ?

  30.दुनिया मे एक भी हिन्दू देश नहीं है फिर भी आप सोचते है हिन्दू सांप्रदायिक है ?

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

31.गांधी ने खिलाफत आंदोलन को सहयोग क्यों दिया इससे क्या फायदे हुए ?

  32.शुद्धि कारण आंदोलन कर रहे स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द की हत्या करने वाले रशीद नाम के युवक को गांधी ने भाई कहकर संबोधित क्यों किया ? 

  33.गांधी ने कहा था की रशीद भाई जैसा है और स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द हिन्दू  एकता का कार्यक्रम चलकर के "हिन्दू - मुस्लिम एकता" को विखंडित कर रहे थे

 34.जब तालिबान ने बुद्ध की मूर्तिया गिराई थी तो सेकुलर कीट मीडिया के  "टाइम्स ऑफ इंडिया" ने अपने कॉलम मे लिखा था की यह बाबरी मस्जिद गिराने पर  प्रतिशोध है क्या आप सहमत है इस वक्तव्य से ? जैसे को तैसा ? तो आप गुजरात  के दंगो का विरोध क्यों करते हो वहाँ भी तो गोधरा कांड के विरोध मे बदले की  आग मे दंगे हुए थे ?

  35.ईसाई मिशनरी मुस्लिम इलाको मे धर्मांतरण क्यों नहीं करते ?

  36.भारतीय मीडिया हिन्दुत्व विरोधी क्यों है ? संघ सबसे बड़ा एनजीओ है  बिना किसी सरकारी मदद के फिर मीडिया को इससे क्या परेशानी है ?

   37. संघ देश के गरीब पिछड़े इलाको मे अपने स्वयं सेवी संस्थानो की मदद से  मुफ्त मे विद्यालय चलता है जहां सरकारी योजनाए नहीं चलती क्या संघ देश  विरोधी है ? या मीडिया ?

  38.आप मीडिया के बारे मे क्या सोचते हो ?  रामदेव भगवा धारी है इसलिए ? उसका समर्थन नहीं करती ? या अण्णा हज़ारे  कॉंग्रेस प्रायोजित ऐजेंट ताकि राष्ट्रवादियो को बाँट कर वोट काट सके ? और  कॉंग्रेस जीते ?

  39.केरल मे आप जीसस अल्ला के नाम से शपथ ले सकते है लेकिन राम का नाम ले नहीं सकते ।
  सेकुलर कीट TIMES OF INDIA ने अपने लेख मे लिखा था "किस तरह बंगलादेशी  घुसपेथियों का भारतीयकरण किया जाये" आप ऐसे लेख से इन मीडिया की मंशा समझ  सकते है की ये लोग भारत को एक धर्म शाला मानते है

  40.हमारे राष्ट्र पति भवन मे एक मस्जिद है लेकिन मंदिर नहीं है क्या आप अभी भी सोचते है भारत एक सेकुलर देश है ?

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

41.लोग कहते है की ताजमहल के बारे मे ये सब कोरी  अफवाहे है की यह एक हिन्दू मंदिर है" अगर ये अफवाहे है तो कार्बन 14 पद्धति  से इसकी जांच करवा लो दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी हो जाएगा, और नीचे के  आनन फानन मे बंद किए गए कमरे भी खोले जाए देश भी जाने की उसमे क्या है ?  जैसे पद्मनाभ मंदिर के तहखाने खोले गए ? सच तो यह है की आगरा के पुरातत्व  विभाग के पास भी ऐसी कोई जानकारी नहीं है की इस महल का निर्माण शाहजहा ने  करवाया था

  42.भारत मे मस्जिदों के इमाम और मौलवियों को दस दस  हजार से अधिक तंख्वाह मिलती है पुजारीय को क्यों नहीं ? क्या यही सेकुलर  वाद है ?

  43.2002 मे कर्नाटक सरकार को मंदिरो से 72 करोड़ की आवक  हुई जिसमे से 50 करोड़ मदरसो पर खर्च हुए, 10 करोड़ चर्च पर और सिर्फ 8.5  करोड़ मंदिरो पर ..... ? 

  44.हिन्दू अपने पैसे से मस्जिद क्यों बनवाए ? क्यों चर्च चलाये ? क्या मदरसो से डॉक्टर, इंजीनियर निकलते है ?

  45.यहाँ पॉप के आगमन पर राष्ट्र अवकाश रखा जाता है और शंकरचार्य को आधी रात दिवाली के दिन कैद क्यों किया जाता है ...

  46.पॉप को भारत मे बिना आने दिया जाता है और नेपाल के राजा को मकर सक्रांति पर नहीं आने दिया जाता (1965)

  47.एक अँग्रेजी अखबार ने सोनिया का एक लेख छापा हिन्दुत्व पर .... ? क्या उस अखबार को सोनिया से बेहतर लेखक नहीं मिला ?

  48.उत्तर पूर्वी राज्यो मे न्यूजीलेंड, ऑस्ट्रेलिया और निदर लेंड की  सहायता से चर्च का निर्माण हो रहा है .... क्या आपको लगता है चर्च राष्ट्र  वाद को बढ़ावा देते है ?

  49.सोनिया गाँधी अपनी नागरिकता पर कुछ नहीं बोलती..क्यों 

  50.सुब्रमन्यम स्वामी के आरोपों पर कांग्रेस कुछ नहीं बोलती क्यों...

----------


## deshpremi

कैप्टन जैक स्पर्रो जी प्रणाम 

क्या धो धो के मारा है 

++

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> कैप्टन जैक स्पर्रो जी प्रणाम 
> 
> क्या धो धो के मारा है 
> 
> ++


शुक्रिया मित्र ...क्या करे धोना जरुरी है क्युकी बिना धोए तो देश की गन्दगी जाने से रही.

----------


## shahanshah

*धो डाला भाई कप्तान  साहब ! मैं विद्या भारती के अंतर्गत चलने वाले स्कूल से पढ़ा हूँ ! स्कूल टाइम में कुछ लोगो ने बोला की वो स्कूल मुस्लिम के बारे में गलत सोचते हैं ! लेकिन दस साल  के स्कूल लाइफ में मुझे ऐसा कभी नहीं लगा ! हाँ ये जरुर है हमारे संस्कृति के बारे में जुरूर अच्छे से बताया जाता है तो इसमे बुरा क्या है ? उस स्कूल के आज सात साल हो गए ,लेकिन जो स्कूल में मिला आज तक उसको खोजता हूँ ! देश के लिए सोचना मैंने उसी स्कूल से सिखा ! और मैं कुछ करना भी चाहता हूँ और उस स्कूल को आर्थिक मदद देने वाला हूँ !आज बड़े - बड़े स्कूल के बच्चे को ये नहीं पता की हम स्वतंत्रता दिवस या गणतंत्र दिवस क्यों मानते हैं ! लोगो के नजर में सिर्फ गाँधी ही महापुरुष थे और कोई नहीं ! स्कूल के बाद ना कभी मैंने सुभाषचंद्र बोस या भगत सिंह या चंद्रशेखर आजाद के बारे में बात करते  सुना ! और एक बात कभी कभी मुझे खटकती है की मैंने आज तक किसी मुस्लिम को मंदिर जाते हुए नहीं देखा ! हो सकता हो गए होंगे लेकिन ये मेरी राय है ,मैंने नहीं देखा ! मैं वैसे किसी धर्म के विरुद्ध नहीं हूँ लेकिन ऐसा क्यों होता है ! आखिर इनलोगों को बचपन में क्या पढाया जाता है ? एक बार कुछ दोस्त जयपुर में घुमने गए थे ,और एक मंदिर में भी गए ! उसमे एक मेरा मुस्लिम दोस्त है जो मंदिर के बाहर ही रहा ,क्यूँ ??  जबकि हमलोग तो मस्जिद भी जाते हैं ! पता नहीं ऐसा क्यों होता है ! हमें तो भाई इंसानियत ही सिखाया गया है , दो ही लोग होते हैं एक अच्छा और एक बुरा !*

----------


## Bhai G

शुक्रिया कप्तान साब..........क्या उठा उठा के मारा है 
इनका जवाब किसी  के पास नहीं है .......क्योकि अगर इनका जवाब ही होता तो हमारी आज ये दुर्गति न हुई होती 
चाहे बी जे पि हो या कांग्रेस .....सब के सब साले एक ही थाली के चट्टे बट्टे है 
अन्दर से दोनों ही मिले हुए है .........ये विरोध और प्रदर्शन सिर्फ दिखावा है 
जब  इस फिरंगन को उठाकर वापिस  भेजा जायेगा तभी इन कांग्रेसियो को अक्ल आएगी

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> *धो डाला भाई कप्तान  साहब ! मैं विद्या भारती के अंतर्गत चलने वाले स्कूल से पढ़ा हूँ ! स्कूल टाइम में कुछ लोगो ने बोला की वो स्कूल मुस्लिम के बारे में गलत सोचते हैं ! लेकिन दस साल  के स्कूल लाइफ में मुझे ऐसा कभी नहीं लगा ! हाँ ये जरुर है हमारे संस्कृति के बारे में जुरूर अच्छे से बताया जाता है तो इसमे बुरा क्या है ? उस स्कूल के आज सात साल हो गए ,लेकिन जो स्कूल में मिला आज तक उसको खोजता हूँ ! देश के लिए सोचना मैंने उसी स्कूल से सिखा ! और मैं कुछ करना भी चाहता हूँ और उस स्कूल को आर्थिक मदद देने वाला हूँ !आज बड़े - बड़े स्कूल के बच्चे को ये नहीं पता की हम स्वतंत्रता दिवस या गणतंत्र दिवस क्यों मानते हैं ! लोगो के नजर में सिर्फ गाँधी ही महापुरुष थे और कोई नहीं ! स्कूल के बाद ना कभी मैंने सुभाषचंद्र बोस या भगत सिंह या चंद्रशेखर आजाद के बारे में बात करते  सुना ! और एक बात कभी कभी मुझे खटकती है की मैंने आज तक किसी मुस्लिम को मंदिर जाते हुए नहीं देखा ! हो सकता हो गए होंगे लेकिन ये मेरी राय है ,मैंने नहीं देखा ! मैं वैसे किसी धर्म के विरुद्ध नहीं हूँ लेकिन ऐसा क्यों होता है ! आखिर इनलोगों को बचपन में क्या पढाया जाता है ? एक बार कुछ दोस्त जयपुर में घुमने गए थे ,और एक मंदिर में भी गए ! उसमे एक मेरा मुस्लिम दोस्त है जो मंदिर के बाहर ही रहा ,क्यूँ ??  जबकि हमलोग तो मस्जिद भी जाते हैं ! पता नहीं ऐसा क्यों होता है ! हमें तो भाई इंसानियत ही सिखाया गया है , दो ही लोग होते हैं एक अच्छा और एक बुरा !*


शुकिया भाई ....दोस्त मैं खुद मंदिर ,मस्जिद चर्च और गुरुद्वारे जता रहा हूँ लेकिन मुझे खुद नही समझ आता की इन लोगो की सोच ऐसी क्यों होती है ....

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

> शुक्रिया कप्तान साब..........क्या उठा उठा के मारा है 
> इनका जवाब किसी  के पास नहीं है .......क्योकि अगर इनका जवाब ही होता तो हमारी आज ये दुर्गति न हुई होती 
> चाहे बी जे पि हो या कांग्रेस .....सब के सब साले एक ही थाली के चट्टे बट्टे है 
> अन्दर से दोनों ही मिले हुए है .........ये विरोध और प्रदर्शन सिर्फ दिखावा है 
> जब  इस फिरंगन को उठाकर वापिस  भेजा जायेगा तभी इन कांग्रेसियो को अक्ल आएगी


मित्र आज की राजनीती में सब ही चोर हो गए है...मित्र बस आशा इतनी ही है की इन सवालो के जबाब मिल जाए...शायद कोई दे सके....

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*स्वामी  जी ने क्या गलत कहा ? जब कलमाड़ी संसद के सत्र में भाग लेने के लिये  तिहाड़ जेल से आता है तो 543 सांसदों में से एक भी विरोध नही करता , जो  सांसद संसद को लोक तंत्र का मंदिर मानते है और खुद को मंदिर का पुजारी  समझते है और उस मंदिर जब कलमाड़ी जेसा चोर घुसता है तो 543 पुजारी मोन रहते  है और कोई भी विरोध नही करता , और सब के सब कलमाड़ी का मोन समर्थन करते है  और बघवान श्री क्रष्ण गीता में कहते है अपराधियों का जो लोग विरोध नही  करते वो भी अपराधी है तो बाबा ने गलत क्या कहा ?*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *स्वामी  जी ने क्या गलत कहा ? जब कलमाड़ी संसद के सत्र में भाग लेने के लिये  तिहाड़ जेल से आता है तो 543 सांसदों में से एक भी विरोध नही करता , जो  सांसद संसद को लोक तंत्र का मंदिर मानते है और खुद को मंदिर का पुजारी  समझते है और उस मंदिर जब कलमाड़ी जेसा चोर घुसता है तो 543 पुजारी मोन रहते  है और कोई भी विरोध नही करता , और सब के सब कलमाड़ी का मोन समर्थन करते है  और बघवान श्री क्रष्ण गीता में कहते है अपराधियों का जो लोग विरोध नही  करते वो भी अपराधी है तो बाबा ने गलत क्या कहा ?*


भाई वो कहावत है न चोर चोर मोसेरे भाई

----------


## pankaj20882

कौन कहता है हम गुलाम नही हैँ कोई एक काम मर्जी से करके तो देखो यारोँ । जो देश सैकड़ोँ सालोँ से तुरकोँ मुगलोँ अँगरेजोँ का गुलाम रहा है उसके लोगोँ की आत्मा मर चुकी है । धन्य हैँ वे वीर सपूत जो अपने देश के लिए प्राणोँ का बलिदान किया ।

----------


## dahiya77

bahut khoob captain jii

----------


## THE RAZ

> *मित्र मेरे पास नाथूराम गोडसे डावर दिए बयां की पूरी हिस्ट्री है अगर किसी को चाहिए तो मुझे बताइए मैं लोड करने की कोशिश करूँगा*



दोस्त एक attchment मुझे पुनः भेजना अगर संभव हो सके तो

----------


## shahanshah

अगर मेरी बात सही लगे
तो शेयर जरुर करना....
देखता हूँ कौन-कौन जिंदा है
यहाँ...!!
आज हमारे शहर में डॉ॰

अम्बेडकर
की शोभायात्रा निकाली गई
बसपाइयों द्वारा बडे धूम-
धाम से... ठीक है...
कांग्रेस भी 'गांधी, नेहरु'
की जयंती बडे अच्छे से मानते
हैं ...करोंडो खर्च होते हैं
विज्ञापन पर...
भाजपाई 'श्यामा प्रसाद
मुखर्जी जी' को याद कर
लेते है.. सपाई 'राममनोहर
लोहिया जी' का जन्म
दिवस मना लेते है...रालोद
वाले चौधरी चरण सिंह
जयंती मना लेते हैं...
अच्छी बात है.. बहुत
अच्छी बात है....
लेकिन ..
लेकिन.....!
अफसोस इस बात का है,,,और
बहुत ज्यादा दुख भी है...
बाकी का क्या... ?????
वो क्या अपने लिये
लडे ..अपने लिये शहीद हुए..
आखिर ये शहीदों पर
राजनीति कब तक चलेगी...
उन्होंने पूरे भारत
को ही अपना माना... अगर
उनसे आपका वोट बैंक
नहीं बनता तो क्या उनकी प्रतिमा को दो फूल
भी नसीब नहीं होंगे....
लानत है
ऐसी घटिया राजनीति पर..॥
ये शेर भी अब मुझे
झूठा लगता...
"शहीदों की चिताओं पर
लगेंगे हर बरस मेले..
वतन पर मरने
वालों का यही बाकी निंशा होगा..!!
कहा मेला लगता है..??
मेला तो दूर की बात है...मैंने
तो शहीद स्मारकों पर
झाडू भी लगते नहीं देखा.......
क्यों?
सच तो ये है...
"उनकी तुर्बत पे एक
दिया भी नहीं जिनके लहू से
जलते हैं चिरागे वतन,
जगमगाते हैं मकबरे उनके
जो बेचते रहे
शहीदों का कफन"..........:/

----------


## faqrudeen

इस सूत्र में लिखी gayi बातों के स्त्रोत की विश्वश्नियता क्या है/. क्या कोई सदस्य मुझे बता सकता है. या ऐसे ही हाँ में हाँ मिलाये जा रहे हैं सब

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*हिंदी में इस लेख को नहीं लिख सकता था* *आप अंग्रेजी में ही इसको समझे ज्यादा अच्छी तरह समझ में आएगा 

*
*

TEN POINT MEMORANDUM :Volume #14 - 879.

CHAPTER X

COMMONWEALTH RELATIONS

PART 3

STATUS OF INDIA IN COMMONWEALTH

879.

DEA/50017-40

Memorandum from Acting Under-Secretary of State for External Affairs
to Acting Secretary of State for External Affairs

TOP SECRET

Ottawa, November 29th, 1948

INDIA

Pandit Nehru, before leaving London after the meeting of Prime Ministers, left with Mr. Attlee a "ten points" memorandum setting forth proposals which might form the basis of India's future relationship with the Commonwealth. This document was examined by the Lord Chancellor and the Law Officers and discussed at a meeting in Paris on November 17 attended by Mr. Pearson, Dr. Evatt, Mr. Fraser, the Lord Chancellor, and Mr. Noel-Baker. A further meeting was held by this group with the Indian representative, Sir Girja Bajpai.

2. The "ten points" and the Opinion of the Lord Chancellor have been sent to the Prime Minister by Sir Alexander Clutterbuck.

3. The Nehru proposals contain the following main points:

(1) The declaration of the status of India as "a sovereign, democratic republic" will be left as at present in the draft constitution, and the Indian people and their representatives (such as the President of the Republic) will exercise all the functions of sovereignty.

(2) Either in the new constitution or in a separate statute passed at the same time, it will be arranged that Indian nationals will be Commonwealth citizens and the nationals of any Commonwealth country Commonwealth citizens when they are in India, on a reciprocal basis.

(3) In any new legislation or treaties Commonwealth countries will not be treated as Foreign States, in particular for the purposes of the "most-favourednation" clause, and their citizens will not be treated as foreigners.

(4) Two novel and obscure references to the Crown:

(a) "The King as the first Citizen of the Commonwealth will be the fountain of honour as far as the Commonwealth as a whole is concerned."

(b) "For the purpose of fulfilling the obligations of the Crown towards Commonwealth citizens other than nationals the President of the Indian Republic may at the request of the Crown act on behalf of the King within the territories of India. A similar arrangement on a reciprocal basis will apply to Indian nationals in the rest of the Commonwealth."

4. The memorandum concludes: "These proposals represent a sincere desire to continue the Commonwealth association and what is practicable and adequate at present."

5. The Opinion states that the legal effect of the adoption of the draft constitution will be to extinguish the King's sovereignty in India, which will no longer be part of His Majesty's dominions under either Indian law or United Kingdom law. If the United Kingdom does not wish to admit that India is a foreign country, amending legislation will be necessary to give preferential treatment to India and Indians. The continued membership of India in the Commonwealth might be justified in international law if all members made declarations that they regarded themselves as "still bound in a special form of association", coupled with a real common citizenship, giving rise in practice over substantially the whole of the Commonwealth to a special position in regard to those who enjoyed it. The Opinion observed that while this was essentially the case in the United Kingdom, it was not so elsewhere in the Commonwealth where most Commonwealth citizens are treated only slightly differently from aliens. It pointed out that it was technically inappropriate to refer to The King as "the first citizen", and saw no merit in the suggested scheme for the exchange of consular functions for the protection of Commonwealth citizens in Commonwealth countries.

6. Mr. Pearson reports that the United Kingdom Cabinet concurred in the feeling of the Law Officers that the Nehru "points" provided a frail and tenuous basis for Commonwealth membership. Evatt and Fraser did not think they would be sufficient for India to continue as a full member of the Commonwealth. They hoped the Indian Government might consider supporting the argument from Commonwealth citizenship, which they felt had substantive value, with some more definite link with the Crown, such as an arrangement whereby the King could delegate, perhaps in perpetuity to the President of the Republic, his prerogative functions in respect of the designation of ambassadors, et cetera.

7. Mr. Pearson supported the views of the others as to the desirability of India remaining in the Commonwealth, but emphasized to Bajpai that we recognized this was entirely a matter for India to decide.

8. Mr. Kearney observes that, though individually the elements are weak, he thinks that the idea of combining a declaration of intention to remain in the Commonwealth, Commonwealth citizenship and an arrangement whereby the King would delegate his prerogative functions of appointing ambassadors to the President, is as strong a link as can be hoped for.

9. The term "Commonwealth citizen" no doubt refers to a general principle or concept with no defined content, but at the same time it implies that Commonwealth citizens will be in a special position in some way different from that of aliens. It must be borne in mind that at present Indians, though British subjects in our law, are excluded as immigrants to Canada in exactly the same way as other persons of Asiatic race, such as the Chinese, while United States citizens and French citizens are placed in a preferred category with white British subjects (and Irish nationals). Rights and privileges are thus accorded to some aliens which are denied to some Commonwealth citizens.

10. The Legal Adviser of the Department has expressed the tentative view that, in the absence of some less tenuous relationship with the Crown than is contemplated in the 'Nehru "points", it would be difficult to maintain that India, under the new constitution, will remain in the Commonwealth. He is inclined to agree with Messrs. Evatt and Fraser that if His Majesty were to delegate to the President of the Republic all his prerogative powers (as was done in the new Letters Patent relating to the office of the Governor General of Canada), India would remain in the Commonwealth. Failing this, or a reasonable facsimile thereof, it seems to him that India will be in a position comparable to that of Ireland (that is, not a member of the Commonwealth but in a special relation with the Commonwealth) and that we would have to examine carefully our existing legislation in order to determine what the Parliament of Canada (a) could do, and (b) would wish to do to promote this special relationship.*

----------


## kumarcommodity

very nice information u have given i will share with other

----------


## madhuu

*जेक भाई, यदि इन यक्ष प्रश्नो का जवाब दिया होता तो भारत आज भी गुलाम नही होता +++*


> 41.लोग कहते है की ताजमहल के बारे मे ये सब कोरी  अफवाहे है की यह एक हिन्दू मंदिर है" अगर ये अफवाहे है तो कार्बन 14 पद्धति  से इसकी जांच करवा लो दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी हो जाएगा, और नीचे के  आनन फानन मे बंद किए गए कमरे भी खोले जाए देश भी जाने की उसमे क्या है ?  जैसे पद्मनाभ मंदिर के तहखाने खोले गए ? सच तो यह है की आगरा के पुरातत्व  विभाग के पास भी ऐसी कोई जानकारी नहीं है की इस महल का निर्माण शाहजहा ने  करवाया था
> 
>   42.भारत मे मस्जिदों के इमाम और मौलवियों को दस दस  हजार से अधिक तंख्वाह मिलती है पुजारीय को क्यों नहीं ? क्या यही सेकुलर  वाद है ?
> 
>   43.2002 मे कर्नाटक सरकार को मंदिरो से 72 करोड़ की आवक  हुई जिसमे से 50 करोड़ मदरसो पर खर्च हुए, 10 करोड़ चर्च पर और सिर्फ 8.5  करोड़ मंदिरो पर ..... ? 
> 
>   44.हिन्दू अपने पैसे से मस्जिद क्यों बनवाए ? क्यों चर्च चलाये ? क्या मदरसो से डॉक्टर, इंजीनियर निकलते है ?
> 
>   45.यहाँ पॉप के आगमन पर राष्ट्र अवकाश रखा जाता है और शंकरचार्य को आधी रात दिवाली के दिन कैद क्यों किया जाता है ...
> ...

----------


## rajishicher

Captain g, You are true Indian...we all are fudu.....really......what knowledge you have given us.....we were totally unaware of that...your participation is.....wow thanks ..

----------


## bawa009

> शुक्रिया मित्र ...क्या करे धोना जरुरी है क्युकी बिना धोए तो देश की गन्दगी जाने से रही.



५ सवाल मेरी तेरफ से 
१) अगर RSS  देश को बाटने का काम कर रही है तो उसे भी SIMI  की तरह BAN  क्यों नहीं कर देती केंद्र की कांग्रेस सरकार?
२) अगर मोदी देश की अखंडता के लिए खतरा है तो गुजरात में राष्ट्र पति शासन  क्यों नहीं लगा दिया जाता जब की केंद्र में एक धर्म निरपेक्ष सरकार है  कांग्रेस की ?
३) कर्नाटक से ASSAM  भइयों का पलायन तो केंद्र सरकार और मीडिया को दिखा पर UP  और बिहारियों का पलायन महारास्त्र से नहीं दिखा ?
४) क्या MNS  पार्टी देश की अखंडता के लिए काम कर रही है और उसे कांग्रेस की पनाह क्यों  मिली है ?
५) क्या बंगलादेशी हमें भारतियों से ज्यादा प्यारे है?

----------


## ras

“बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति बोलते हैं क्योंकि उनके पास बोलने के लिए कुछ होता है, मूर्ख व्यक्ति बोलते हैं क्योंकि उन्हें कुछ नकुछ बोलना होता है।” _- प्लैटो_

----------


## anubhav007

> *विषय से सम्बंधित कोई तर्क देने की  तो आपसे उम्मीद थी ही नहीं रणवीर जी* *और वही आपने किया! मेरी उम्मीद पर पूरी तरह खरे उतरे!* *!  जबकि हर कोई इस सूत्र का विषय स्पष्ट देख सकता है कि नेहरु के परिवार के  बारे में है तो इस सूत्र में उसी से सम्बंधित बात ही की जाएगी!
> और ये जो बाकी लोगों का आपने नाम लिया है , उनकी बारी भी जल्दी ही आयेगी  इसी फोरम  पर, बशर्ते कि किसी सदस्य विशेष को परेशानी न हो जाये अपने महान  नेता का नाम सुनकर! हाँ अटल बिहारी की पोल खोलने के लिए आपको ही कष्ट उठाना  पड़ेगा क्यूंकि मेरी नज़र में वो एक इमानदार इंसान हैं और मैं तो उन्हें  गाँधी और नेहरु से तो ज्यादा जी बेहतर मानता हूँ केरेक्टर के मामले में! हा  हा
> 
> 
> बातें सही लगी या फालतू उससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता लेकिन हमेशा की तरह आपने  अपने विचारों का कोई कारण नहीं दिया! दूरदर्शिता की बात को थोडा सा विस्तृत  कर पाएंगे क्या आप? इतिहास की बात हो रही है, हर सदस्य कह रहा है कि  भविष्य बचाओ और आपको सिर्फ दूरदर्शिता की ही कमी लगी! हा हा 
> 
> आपने ये सलाह तो देदी कि इस मुद्दे पर बहस होनी चाहिए, उसके बारे में बात होनी चाहिए, लेकिन खुद आपने अपनी प्रविष्टि में कोई एक भी उत्पादकता वाली बात कही? माफ़ करना लेकिन सलाह और मशविरा देने वाले लोगों की न तो कमी है भारत में और न ही जरुरत!
> 
> 
> ...


में न किसी पार्टी वेशेष से हूँ न किसी पार्टी से लगाव है यहाँ में इतना कहना चाहता हूँ अटल विहारी वाजपई जी के बारे में सायद भारत के किसी भी प्रधान मंत्री में इतनी हिम्मत नही थी जितनी अटल विहारी वाजपई जी ने दिखाई पोकरण तो सब को याद ही है ! और किसी माई के लाल प्रधान मंत्री में इतनी हिम्मत नही हिया जो नेशनल टेलीविजन पर ये कह दे जेसा वाजपई जी ने कहा था मुझे मछली और जोनिवाका wishkiy पसंद है!

----------


## anubhav007

> *एक बात और की भगत सिंह के अन्दर जब ज्ञान का बिस्फोट हुआ तब उन्होंने बन्दुक ये कहकर फेक दी की बम और बारूद से इन्कलाब नहीं लाया गा सकता. समुद्र से रास्ता मांगने में राम ने २-४ दिन का उपवास किया .पर भगत सिंह ने ६२ दिनों कौप्वास किया इसलिए मेरी नज़र में भगत सिंह , गाँधी से ज्यादा बड़े अहिंसक थे.
> आखिरी बात गाँधी उर भगत सिंह के बिह का बिबाद , की गाँधी के कर्ण भगत सिंह फँसी छाडे.मुझे लगता है भगत सिंह देस के खातिर जन्बुघ्कर फँसी छाडे. और एक बात ये की मेरी समझ इतनी बड़ी नहीं की मैं राम और कृष, गीता और रामायण, भगत सिंह और गाँधी के बिज के बिबाद में नययादिश की भूमिका निभा सकूं. इलिए मैं दोनों को स्सिर झुकता हूँ.
> सबसे आखी मं.:-मज़बूरी का नाम महात्मा गाँधी" में संसोधन करना हहुगना की मजबूर के ताकत का नाम महात्मा गाँधी है. जय hind
> *


 एक तरफ तो आप अहिंसा की तरफदारी कर रहे हो दूसरी तरफ हिंसा की बात भी बता रहे हो ! दूसरी बात तुम्हारी बातो से लगता है तुम किसी भी सहीद को सम्मान नही देना चाहते नही तो सहीदे आजम भगत सिंह को सहीद भगत सिंह तो कह ही सकते हो तुम तो सीधा सीधा भगत सिंह नाम ले रहे हो सहीद भगत सिंह न हुआ कोई चलता फिरता इन्सान है वो तुम्हारे लिये यही कहने का मतलब है न तुम्हारा! तुम्हे कही भी सहीद कहने की जरुरत नही पड़ी इस भारत के सपूत को जिसकी घोड़ी चढ़ने की उम्र थी वो फासी चढ़ गया अपने वतन के लिए !

----------


## Bhai G

*इस परिवार ने तो बेशर्मी की हद पार कर दी है, सभी मित्रों से निवेदन है
 की अपनी समर्थ्य अनुसार
 आपका कोई परिचित हिमाचल प्रदेश में किसी ऊँचे ओहदे पर हो तो इस
 कार्य के लिए करवाई करवाने की मांग करवाइए, पूरी खबर
 पढ़िए ,,,,,,,,,,
 प्रियंका गाँधी ने शिमला के पास कुफरी मे बन रहे अपने सपनों के महल
 को पसंद नही आने पर पांचवी बार पूरी तरह जमींदोज करवा दिया |
 अब तक प्रियंका ने अपने सपनों के महल पर दो सौ करोड रूपये खर्च कर
 चुकी . लेकिन उनको पांच बार जमींदोज करवा दिया |
 एक बार तो उनको बाथरूम छोटा लगा तो उन्होंने डायनामाइट से पूरा बन
 चूका बंगला उडवा दिया . प्रियंका गाँधी के इस तरह बने बनाये बंगले
 को पांच पांच बार तोड़े जाने पर हिमाचल सरकार ने कड़ी आपत्ति जताई है
 | मुख्यमंत्री धूमल ने कहा की एक तरफ भारत के २०% लोग छत के लिए
 तरस रहे है और वही दूसरी तरफ प्रियंका गाँधी खुलेआम
 पैसों की बर्बादी कर रही है .. जितना सीमेंट प्रियंका गाँधी ने बर्बाद
 किया उतने मे २०० घर बन सकते थे |
 मित्रों, प्रियंका गाँधी के इस सपने के बंगले के लिए हिमाचल की पूर्व
 कांग्रेस सरकार ने सारे नियम कानून , सारे पर्यावरण
 कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ा कर चार चार पहाडियों को पूरे तीन महीनों तक
 डायनामाइट के ब्लास्ट से उडाकर जमीन दिया था |
 इस बंगले के लिए तात्कालीन कांग्रेसी हिमाचल सरकार ने रातोंरात अपने
 पांच कानूनों को बदल दिया था .. और
 इतना ही नही बिना विधानसभा की मंजूरी से हिमाचल पर्यावरण एक्ट
 को बदल दिया था |
 सोनिया गाँधी खुद दो दो बार प्रियंका के सपनों के बंगले का निरीक्षण
 करने जा चुकी है |
 मित्रों, असल मे ये नकली गाँधी खानदान अपने आपको इस देश
 का राजा समझता है और सारे कांग्रेसी मुख्यमंत्री, मंत्री आदि उसके
 दरबार के पालतू कुत्ते जैसे ही है .. जैसे कुत्ता अपने मालकिन को देखकर
 दूम हिलाता है वैसे ही सारे कांग्रेसी अपनी इस मालिकन के सामने सिर्फ
 दूम हिलाते है
 भारत के सारे टीवी चैनेल आज कांग्रेस के पालतू कुत्ते जैसे व्यहार करने
 लगे है .. इनको समय समय पर चबाने के लिए बोटी चाहिए
 जो सोनिया इनके सामने फेकती रहती है |
 किसी भी मीडिया ने इस खबर को नही दिखाया .. लेकिन कुछ अखबारों मे
 किसी कोने के ये खबर जरूर छपी है आप गूगल पर जाकर विस्तृत
 जानकारी ले सकते है |

*

----------


## anubhav007

तो चले दोस्तों एक बार फिर भारत माता को आजाद करने इन फिरंगियों से एक बार इन्कलाब हमारे सहिदो ने बोला था आज हमें बोलने की जरुरत है अगर एक सदस्य भी मेरी बात से सहमत है तो दोस्तों में सच कहता हूँ देश को आजाद होने में जादा वक़्त नही लगेगा...............
इन्कलाब जिन्दा बाद भारत माता की जय !

----------


## anubhav007

किया हुआ भाइयो किया कोई भी मेरी बात से सहमत नही है! जो अब तक किसी ने भी मेरी बात पर पर्तिक्रिया नही दी !

----------


## anubhav007

> इस सूत्र में लिखी gayi बातों के स्त्रोत की विश्वश्नियता क्या है/. क्या कोई सदस्य मुझे बता सकता है. या ऐसे ही हाँ में हाँ मिलाये जा रहे हैं सब


भाई किया आप को सोनिया मोइनी स्टंप पेपर पर लिखकर देगी और कहेगी ये बाते सच है !तुम मानना ही नही चाहते तो तुम्हे कोई कसे विश्वास दिला सकता है

----------


## Sara Collins

> ये शेर भी अब मुझे
> झूठा लगता...
> "शहीदों की चिताओं पर
> लगेंगे हर बरस मेले..
> वतन पर मरने
> वालों का यही बाकी निंशा होगा..!!
> कहा मेला लगता है..??
> मेला तो दूर की बात है...मैंने
> तो शहीद स्मारकों पर
> ...



ये शेर वाकई झूठा है ... क्योंकि सही है - शहीदों की मजारों पर लगेंगे हर  बरस मेले ... अब न चिता है, न मज़ार, फिर मेला कहां लगे ? सिर्फ वीरभूमि और  शक्ति स्थल बचे हैं, और यहां हर साल कई बार मेले लगते हैं.

----------


## draculla

*भारत भाई ये पहेली बहुत ही पेचीदा है!
यह सत्य है की गाँधी परिवार के बिना कांग्रेस का कुछ नहीं हो सकता है.
यदि आज गांधी परिवार कांग्रेस का साथ छोड़ दे तो कल कांग्रेस रसातल में चली जायेगी.
इसका उदहारण है राजीव गाँधी के मृत्यु के बाद और नरसिम्हा राव के सरकार के बाद जब गांधी परिवार कांग्रेस के साथ नहीं जुड़ा था तो इसकी हालत अनाथ बच्चे की जैसी हो गयी थी.
लेकिन सोनिया गाँधी के जुडते ही कांग्रेस ने १० साल के बाद अपनी सरकार बना ली!
कुछ तो है गांधी परिवार में जो कांग्रेस के लिए हमेशा संजीवनी का काम करती है!*

----------


## onepolitician

गाँधी परिवार के लोगों के सच नाम ....

----------


## jeet6162

*आपने बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी दी है
धन्यवाद मित्र*  :bloom:

----------


## draculla

> गाँधी परिवार के लोगों के सच नाम ....


भाई ये जानकारी कहाँ से ले आये....जरा उस सोर्स का पता मुझे भी दीजिए!!!!!
मैं तो आजतक यही पढ़ा था की इंदिरा गाँधी का नाम प्रिदर्शनी था!!!!!


यहाँ तो सभी फिल्म स्टार का तरह लगते है......कार्य करने के लिए कुछ अलग नाम और पेपर पर कुछ अलग नाम!!!!!

----------


## Parbat

> *आप सभी सदस्यों से मिल रहे सहयोग के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत आभार प्रकट करता हूँ!
> 
> डेविल खान और पूजा जी के विशेष सहयोग से सूत्र में बहुत से राज खुल रहे हैं!
> गुरु जी खुद आ चुके हैं!
> 
> दिल  को सकून देने वाली सबसे अच्छी बात ये है कि अब तक इस परिवार का कोई भी  चमचा यहाँ दिखाई नहीं दिया है, जो कोई परेशानी कड़ी कर सके! क्यूंकि ये लोग  दूसरों को परेशान करने का गुण अपने मालिकों से सीख कर आते हैं! जैसे हर  कुत्ते में अपने मालिक के गुण होते हैं!
> 
> खैर, इन लोगों के बारे में बात करने लगे तो शब्द और* *गालियाँ* * खत्म हो जाएँगी, लेकिन इनके पापों का पूरा ब्यान नहीं हो पायेगा!*


इस पोस्ट तक आप का सूत्र बोहोत दिल से और ध्यान से पढ़ा मैंने भारत कुमार जी।

काफी सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया था आपने।

मगर अगर आप यह कहना चाहते हो की हर शक्स जो गांधी परिवार का समर्थक है या कॉंग्रेस का समर्थक है तो वो कुत्ता है या चमचा है,

और जो उनका विरोधी है वो शेर है या असली हिन्दुस्तानी है,

(जैसा की इस पोस्ट से जाहीर होता है)

तो फिर तो नमस्कार है आप को।

----------


## rcm080409

> मित्र मुझे समझ नही आता की आप किस तरक्की की बात कर रहे है, टेक्नोलोजी के क्षेत्र ya मेडिकल के क्षेत्र में हमें एक भी नोबेल पुरुस्कार अभी तक नही मिल सका है और भारत में सिर्फ डॉक्टर और enginiers  तो बसते नही है उनसे ज्यादा  संख्या तो किसानो की है , जरा नजर डालो तो पता चलता है की हर साल हजारो किसान गरीबी की वजह से आत्महत्या कर लेते है, बीस हजार लोग भूख की वजह से भारत में  हर रोज दम तोड़ रहे है ( वर्ल्ड हंगर  रिपोर्ट ), सिर्फ I T  के क्षेत्र में विकास कर लेने भर से देश की समस्याए सुलझने वाली नही है, यदि आप टेक्नोलोजी की ही बात करे तो हम टेक्नोलोजी में पूरी दुनिया में सबसे आगे थे ढाका की मलमल हो ya फिर महरोली में खड़ा लोह स्तम्भ, सब इस बात के सबूत है की हम तकनिकी में सबसे आगे थे, हम पिछड़  गए सिर्फ अंग्रेजो की वजह से और उन्ही अंग्रेजो की मानसिकता को देश भर में थोपा नेहरु  ne


आप ने सही कहा है , हमारा देश अंग्रेजोँ के आने से पूर्व सभी क्षेत्रो मेँ बहुत आगे था । नेहरु ने इस देश के लिये कुछ नहीँ किया , वो तो देश मे अंगेजोँ के अधीन देश मे सरकार बनाना चाहते थे । वो तो अन्य स्वतंत्रता सेनानियोँ के आगे उनकी नहीँ चली । नेहरु का ब्रिटिश प्रेम इसी से चलता है कि उन्होने वन्दे मातरम् की जगह उस जन गण मन को राष्ट्रगान घोषित किया जिसमेँ एक अंग्रेज शासक की प्रशंसा की गयी है । जबकि पूरी संसद वन्दे मातरम् के पक्ष मे थी केवल नेहरु को छोडकर ।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अभी तो राजनीति कर रहे लगभग सभी नेता खुलकर एक दूसरे पर खूब कीचड़ उच्छालने  लगे हैं! आने वाले समय में स्थिति बदतर होने क़े आसार नज़र आते हैं !
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> इस पोस्ट तक आप का सूत्र बोहोत दिल से और ध्यान से पढ़ा मैंने भारत कुमार जी।
> 
> काफी सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया था आपने।
> 
> मगर अगर आप यह क... आप को।


*मित्र, आप स्वतंत्रा हैं किसी भी बात का कोई भी मतलब निकालने क़े लिये!
*
*आभार!*

----------


## Shree Ji

> नमस्कार भारत जी मैं कुछ समय से अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ और ये मेरी पहली प्रविष्टी है .आपका सूत्र लाजवाब है. आपने  इस कुत्ते,हरामखोर,देश को लूटने वाले ,माँ###द (माफ़ करना मित्र मेरे पास तो शब्द ही नहीं है इस परिवार को गाली देने के लिए क्योकि इनके लिए तो हर गाली छोटी है) परिवार का सच जनता के सामने रख के बहुत अच्छा व्  पुण्य का कार्य किया है . आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई .और मेरी और से तुच्छ सी रेपो कबूल करे मित्र.
> धन्यवाद.


बहुत हि आश्चर्य जनक और प्रेरक सुत्र हैं  सुत्र धारक कि देश भक्ति को शत शत नमन

----------


## Shree Ji

> *सोनिया गाँधी एक बार कालेज विजिट को पहुंची…
> 
> एक क्लास में उन्होंने स्टुडेंट्स से कहा…
> “किसी को कुछ पूछना है?”.
> 
> पप्पू ने कहा… मैडम मेरे 3 सवाल हैं…
> 
> 1 . आप प्राईमिनिस्टर क्यों नहीं बनी?
> 
> ...


वाह सच्चाई लिए हुए लाजवाब चुट्कुला है

----------


## jaggajat

> *भारत भाई ये पहेली बहुत ही पेचीदा है!
> यह सत्य है की गाँधी परिवार के बिना कांग्रेस का कुछ नहीं हो सकता है.
> यदि आज गांधी परिवार कांग्रेस का साथ छोड़ दे तो कल कांग्रेस रसातल में चली जायेगी.
> इसका उदहारण है राजीव गाँधी के मृत्यु के बाद और नरसिम्हा राव के सरकार के बाद जब गांधी परिवार कांग्रेस के साथ नहीं जुड़ा था तो इसकी हालत अनाथ बच्चे की जैसी हो गयी थी.
> लेकिन सोनिया गाँधी के जुडते ही कांग्रेस ने १० साल के बाद अपनी सरकार बना ली!
> कुछ तो है गांधी परिवार में जो कांग्रेस के लिए हमेशा संजीवनी का काम करती है!*


*ऐसा कुच्छ नही है कोई जादु भी नही है (फिरोज)गान्धी बनाम इस नेहरु के वंश में, कांग्रेस हमेशा से देश के लोगो को ही नही अपनी पार्टी के निचले कार्यकर्ताओ को जातिवाद व क्षेत्रवाद में बाट करके राज करती आयी है इसने कभी भारतियो में राष्ट्रवाद को नही पनपने दिया। इस पार्टी के शातिर नेता सत्ता मे काबिज रहने के लिये गान्धी नेहरु परिवार की आड लेकर उसकी चमचागिरि करके मुख्यमंत्री से मंत्रियो के पदो पर आसानी से आशीन होते है ओर देश की जनता के बेहकूब बनाते है काबिल लोगो को कभी अपने बराबर नही आने देते है। कांग्रेस के संगठन चमचा गिरि करने वाले संग़ठनो के सरताज है यहा वही कहावत चरितार्थ होती है। (सोनिया) मालिक महरबान ओर चमचा पहलवान.....  
*

----------


## alag das

Would like to raise question on above paragraph in the starting line it is said mother of Indira ****hi died of TB whereas in the last lines it is written kamla Nehru was disappointed by her marriage with the Muslim firoz Khan! Now this is not believable.

----------


## MALLIKA

> Would like to raise question on above paragraph in the starting line it is said mother of Indira ****hi died of TB whereas in the last lines it is written kamla Nehru was disappointed by her marriage with the Muslim firoz Khan! Now this is not believable.


मित्र ये हिंदी  फोरम है !
कृपया हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करे !


ये रहा हिंदी लिखने का लिंक >>>> http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/try/

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

BJP ke aane se is parivaar ko kuch mushkilein jaroor aayi lekin ab aisa lagta hai ki for se sab normal ho chala hai. Aap sabhi ke pyaar ke liye shukriya...

----------


## sushilnkt

aapki lekhani pahle bhi bahtrin thi or aaj bhi hai.


aage bhi aapse aese hi ummid hai.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> aapki lekhani pahle bhi bahtrin thi or aaj bhi hai.
> 
> 
> aage bhi aapse aese hi ummid hai.


Shukriya mitra... itne dinon baad aapko dekhkar achha laga sushil ji .. chopal ke star member hua karte the aap.

----------


## sultania

कृपया यु पी चुनाव पे लिखे , माँ बहन से शुरुवात हो चुकी है , कसम से बदजुबानी का ऐसा हाई भोल्टेज ड्रामा होगा की 

बस मजा आ जायेगा .

----------


## anita

> कृपया यु पी चुनाव पे लिखे , माँ बहन से शुरुवात हो चुकी है , कसम से बदजुबानी का ऐसा हाई भोल्टेज ड्रामा होगा की 
> 
> बस मजा आ जायेगा .



क्या मज़ा आएगा ?

इतना नीचे गिर चुके है ये लोग की एक बच्ची को भी अपशब्द बोलते है

----------


## sultania

> क्या मज़ा आएगा ?
> 
> इतना नीचे गिर चुके है ये लोग की एक बच्ची को भी अपशब्द बोलते है


ये सिर्फ सत्ता का खेल है ,ये अन्दर से ऐसे नहीं है ,पर क्या करे बेचारे ये , बदजुबानी सत्ता प्राप्ति की सहायक पगडण्डी बन गयी है ,सारे नेता इसे रास्ते पे चल रहे हैं . 
मुझ जेसे लोग इस खेल को सिर्फ मदारी का तमाशा टाईप से लेते हैं, तो कुछ लोग इस पे सेंटीमेंटल रुख अपनाते है, ये सब नकली है मर जाती है पब्लिक .

----------


## anita

> ये सिर्फ सत्ता का खेल है ,ये अन्दर से ऐसे नहीं है ,पर क्या करे बेचारे ये , बदजुबानी सत्ता प्राप्ति की सहायक पगडण्डी बन गयी है ,सारे नेता इसे रास्ते पे चल रहे हैं . 
> मुझ जेसे लोग इस खेल को सिर्फ मदारी का तमाशा टाईप से लेते हैं, तो कुछ लोग इस पे सेंटीमेंटल रुख अपनाते है, ये सब नकली है मर जाती है पब्लिक .



हा जी सही बात है 

दंगो में सिर्फ जनता ही मरती है करवाने वालो का तो कुछ नहीं होता है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Bilkul sahi kaha, social websites ki tarakki se aaj halaat aise hn ki hamaam mein pehle bhi sabhi nange the, par ab aam janta bhi inke tareeke samajhne lagi hai..

----------


## SarahLee

ओह। मैं अपने पद से हैरान हूँ! यह विश्वास नहीं कर सकता।

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel Anda

----------

